# Ibis Gallerie.



## Stefan H (27. September 2007)

Zeigt her eure treuen Gefährten!


----------



## Scheibenbremse (27. September 2007)

na dann mach ich mal den anfang  

ibis mojo carbon mit fox rp 23, cane creek is steuersatz und ibis sattelklemme

zur ausstattung:

*gabel:* fox talas 08 mit 140 mm
*laufräder:* xtr naben & spanner, dt competition speichen 2.0/1.8, rote dt alu-nippel, mavic 717 disc felgen, von uns handgespeicht natürlich.. mit conti vertical protection
*bremsen:* xtr centerlock scheiben v180 h160 und xtr bremshebel, xt-sättel
*schaltung & antrieb:* komplette xtr (rapidfireplus-hebel, züge & hüllen, schaltwerk & umwerfer, kurbel, innenlager und pedale)
*anbauteile: *syntace p6 stütze und rival sl sattel, syntace f99 vorbau 90 mm mit titanschrauben und carbonspacern, race face deus xc riser bar und syntace moto griffe

gesamtgewicht: ganz knapp unter 12 kg! (ohne lupine..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (27. September 2007)

Ich schicke mal mein geliebtes Straßenrad ins Rennen!

Modell: Silk 55cm Baujahr 07
Gewicht: 6950 Gramm

Schaltung + Bremsen: Sram Force
Laufräder: Cosmic Carbon Pro
Lenker: Schmolke Carbon
Vorbau/Stütze:Syntace
Sattel:Speedneedle
Kurbel:Truvativ Stylo Carbon
Pedale:Look Carbon

An meinem Rad gefällt mir besonders; das es gerade nicht so plakativ und aufseheneregend ist.


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (28. September 2007)

Ein Traum in Blau-Weiß !!

Ibis Mojo vicious Blue mit FOX RP23
Gabel RockShox Revelation/ Air
Antrieb , Schaltung (Rapidfire) , Bremsen (180/160)  XTR
Laufräder DT Swiss Enduro 1750
Reifen NobiNic+RacingRalph
Sattelstütze SYNTACE P6
Sattel SelleItalia Flite
Lenker , Vorbau  SPANK

Gewicht 11,9 kg (ohne Pedale)


----------



## Stefan H (28. September 2007)

..und hier mein Mojo.  

Rahmen: Mojo beige (M)
Gewicht:?
Gabel: Rockshox Lyrik
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Schaltung:Sram XO
Kurbel:Clavicula FR
Bremsen:Avid Juicy Ultimate
Laufräder:Mavic/Atomlab 
Lenker: Easton Ec90
Sattelstütze:Truvativ
Sattel: SDG


----------



## captain_ibis (28. September 2007)

ein beitrag für die kohlenstoff-jünger_ mein silk carbon in der ausstellung in willingen. 6,4 kg mit pedalen. nicht wirklich schlecht...


----------



## Paul Schumacher (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi nochmal,
hatte falsche Bilder hocheladen..nun die richtigen..

Hier mein Beitrag für eine farbenprächtigere Fahrradwelt!
*
Mojo*: blue L RP23
*Gabel*: Fox Float Talas RLC
*Schaltung*:XTR
*Bremsen*:Hayes Carbon
*Sattelstütze*:Syntace P6
*Sattel*: Fizik
*Lenker*: Easton EC 90
*Laufräder*: Easton

Ich hoffe wir bekommen hier auch mal ein Eddy Mojo presäntiert...


----------



## aloha (13. Oktober 2007)

*hier mein unglaublich GRÜNES Mojo!!*


----------



## Stefan H (13. Oktober 2007)

...das nen ich mal `nuclear Pesto`!


----------



## Luhmann (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Aloha
ziemlich geil das grüne Mojo. Sieht richtig gebrauchsfertig aus. Mein ich positiv im Sinne von: kein Ausstellungsstück.
was ist das für ein Überzieher am Umwerferzug? Schutz vor Scheuerstellen?
Gruß Luhmann


----------



## aloha (15. Oktober 2007)

@ Luhmann

genau ist ein Schutz vor Scheuerstellen, die Teile sind auch nötig bei den I-Link Zughüllen!

gruß aloha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luhmann (15. Oktober 2007)

@ Aloha
nachvollziehbar. Würde dem Carbon nicht "gut tun".
Luhmann


----------



## yllos (12. November 2007)

Hi, darf ich vorstellen - mein neues IBIS in nuclear pesto green - seid dem Wochenende meins meins meins 
Nun bin ich auch stolze Ibisianierin ....

Achja, hier die Eckdaten zu meinem kleinen Liebling:
Größe S
XTR Schaltung & Disc
RaceFace Teile
Mavic Crosstrail Disc mit Schwalbe NobbyNic 2.25 Tubeless
FOX Vanilla RLC

Gewicht: 12,2 kg !!!


----------



## Rebell-78 (13. November 2007)

yllos schrieb:


> Hi, darf ich vorstellen - mein neues IBIS in nuclear pesto green - seid dem Wochenende meins meins meins
> Nun bin ich auch stolze Ibisianierin ....
> 
> Achja, hier die Eckdaten zu meinem kleinen Liebling:
> ...



Wie groß bist Du wenn ich fragen darf?

Fahre ein Trance (07-er) ins -S- und die Oberrohrlänge würde genau mit Ibis übereinstimmen, nur die Sattelrohrlänge nicht.

Noch eine Gedanke, wegen mein Revelation Gabel die "nur" 130mm hat. Aber mir reicht (noch)


----------



## yllos (13. November 2007)

Hi, bin 1,72 groß und sitze richtig prima auf dem Ibis S Rahmen.


----------



## Stefan H (14. November 2007)

Okay, endlich fertig.
Immer diese Extrawürstchen , allerdings sehr schmackhaft!
Was macht mann nicht alles für seine bessere Helfte;-)..

Hier mal ein Mojo in einer Sonderlackierung...*Pink!*

Allerdings durch den Blitz ein wenig verblasst, sieht in real 
satter aus.


----------



## yllos (14. November 2007)

Kreisch !!! Das ist ja mal ne Farbe ... und ich dachte mein Grünes wäre schon heftig...  Auf jeden Fall ein eye-catcher.... und wenn ich so überlege... hätt' ich auch genommen 
lg - yllos/solly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (14. November 2007)

sehr schön geworden solly, da müssen wir ja glatt mal demächst vorbeikommen und das gute stück in natura bewundern. 

das quitschepink ist auch nicht schlecht, da würden die bremshebel von der magura-sonderedition bestimmt gut zu passen


----------



## Winky (14. November 2007)

Ani schrieb:


> sehr schön geworden solly, da müssen wir ja glatt mal demächst vorbeikommen und das gute stück in natura bewundern.
> 
> das quitschepink ist auch nicht schlecht, da würden die bremshebel von der magura-sonderedition bestimmt gut zu passen




Sehr schön geworden???????? 

Wir möchten es fertig aufgebaut sehen  

Danke Winky


----------



## Jocki (15. November 2007)

Hät da mal a Frage: Kann man sich das IBIS MOJO SL gegen Aufpreis in Wunschfarbe lackieren lassen?


----------



## Stefan H (15. November 2007)

Erstmal zu deiner Frage bzgl. des Mojo SL´s in Sonderlackierung.
Dies ist leider nicht möglich, da der Rahmen in einer speziellen Kunststoffbeschichtung ausgeliefert wird, die im Gegensatz zu der herkömmlichen Lackierung wesentlich Steinschlag unempfindlicher ist. Sehr Kratz und Schlagfest. 
Die Marke Easton, die im Fahrradsektor nicht unbekannt ist, stellt auch u.a. Hockeyschläger aus Carbon her, die genau diese Oberschichten Behandlung hat. Diese müssen dementsprechend auch einiges abkönnen. 
Vergleichbar wie mit Alubikes-> Pulverbeschichten oder Eloxieren.
Da mann ein Carbonrahmen nicht eloxieren kann ,ist dies die Antwort auf den perfekten Steinschlagschutz bei Kohlfaserprodukten... 

...und hier das Bike meiner Freundin in Pink!


----------



## Härtner (11. Dezember 2007)

Hay Stefan da müssen Die hope´s ladies drauf 
http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_pink2.html

Sehr gelungen.


----------



## Stefan H (16. Dezember 2007)

...schon ausprobiert, der Farbton passt leider nicht überein


----------



## Härtner (16. Dezember 2007)

Schade ...

Ist das wie bei dir auch eine lyrik bei deiner besten ???


----------



## s.schwabe (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo Ibisianer,

hab da mal ne Frage an die Jungs von tri-cycle. Da ich momentan in den USA lebe, habe ich mir mein Schätzchen hier geschossen. Bin ich nach meiner Rückkehr trotzdem bei Euch willkommen wenn ich mal Teile brauche oder ne Frage habe?
Ok das hier ist ne Galerie. Also kommt hier auch ein Bild rein:





Ibis Mojo SL Rahmen 19" mit folgenden Zutaten:
DT Swiss XR Carbon Dämpfer, 
Fox Talas RLC Gabel, 
Thompson Elite X4 Vorbau, 
Easton Monkey Lite MX Lenker, 
Easton EC90 Zero Sattelstütze, 
Selle Italia SLR XP Sattel, 
SRAM X.O Schaltwerk und Griffe, 
Formula Oro Puro Bremsen, 
Chris King Naben, 
Mavic 819 Felgen, 
DT Swiss Competition Speichen, 
DT Swiss Nippel, 
Schwalbe Nobby Nic UST 2.4" Reifen, 
Race Face Deus X-Type Kurbel, 
Crank Brothers Candy SL Pedale, 
XT Kasette, Kette und Umwerfer.

Gewicht:12,00 kg


----------



## Stefan H (25. Januar 2008)

Hi S.Schwabe,

schickes Rad  !
Na Klar gehörst du mit dazu...und du bist auch immer Herzlich Willkommen!
Logo, bei Fragen oder upgrades an deinem Mojo bist du hier genau richtig.
Bis Dahin

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Härtner (25. Januar 2008)

Mhm wobei mir das zu viele Eloxalfarben drinne sind aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden 

Wobei ich  auch immer mehr zu schwart laufe arrr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightbike (31. Januar 2008)

s.schwabe schrieb:


> Hallo Ibisianer,
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage an die Jungs von tri-cycle. Da ich momentan in den USA lebe, habe ich mir mein Schätzchen hier geschossen. Bin ich nach meiner Rückkehr trotzdem bei Euch willkommen wenn ich mal Teile brauche oder ne Frage habe?
> Ok das hier ist ne Galerie. Also kommt hier auch ein Bild rein:
> ...




Was soviel CARBON und immer noch 12kg (man, sauschwer die Kiste 
Aber ansonsten ganz okay, hihi....


----------



## Stefan H (1. Februar 2008)

Also `Sauschwer` im 140mm Federwegbereich ist übertrieben. 
Ist halt auch die Frage wie S.Schwabe das Rad nutzt.
Ich glaube nicht das er mit seinem Mojo bei einen Leichtbau-wettbewerb punkten möchte ;-) 
Z.b. King naben sind auch eher Schmuckstücke und nicht Extrem-Tunening-parts.
Ne ne.. 12 Kilo ist absolut okay!


----------



## Härtner (1. Februar 2008)

Nur wo sind da schwere Teile dran

Hab mir ja auch ne Tabelle mit meinen zukünftigen teilen gemacht, okay vielleicht irgendwo verrechnet und ich komme auf 11,5 kg


----------



## Luhmann (1. Februar 2008)

Im Laufe der Zeit sind ja doch schon einige Fotos, teils private Selbstaufbauten aber auch vermeintlich professionelle Aufbauten für Tests usw erschienen. Mir ist aufgefallen, daß es dort große Unterschiede gibt. Leichtaufbauten aber auch freeridetaugliche ( in irgendeiner Ausgabe der "Freeride" oder war´s die "pedalero"((heißt die so)). Das Mojo bzw. der jeweilige Aufbau sollte wahrscheinlich wirklich nur vor dem Hintergrund des Besitzers, seiner Vorlieben und seiner Einsatzgebiete beurteilt werden. Für Grammfeilscherei (hat natürlich auch seine Daseinsberechtigung) gibts das Scale oder das Razorblade usw.
Gruß
Luhmann


----------



## s.schwabe (1. Februar 2008)

Härtner schrieb:


> Nur wo sind da schwere Teile dran
> 
> Hab mir ja auch ne Tabelle mit meinen zukünftigen teilen gemacht, okay vielleicht irgendwo verrechnet und ich komme auf 11,5 kg



Ich würde sagen, die Räder sind die einzigen wirklich schweren Teile. Sonst fällt mir auch nichts ein größeres ein. Ok, die Schraubgriffe und die Gabel könnten noch ein bisschen leichter sein, aber wirklich fett machen die den Kohl auch nicht. 
Als ich noch vor meiner Tabelle saß und das Rad noch nicht hatte, bin ich auch von ca. 11,5kg ausgegangen. 
Ermittelt wurde das Gewicht in einem Radshop. Ich kann ja noch mal einen zweiten aufsuchen zur Sicherheit. Leichter wirds davon natürlich nicht .

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur Stefans und Luhmanns Meinung anschließen. 
Für das Leichtbauwettrüsten gibts ja noch mein Hardtail.

Da ich 85kg wiege und teils ruppige Sachen fahre, gehe ich allerdings auch da kein Risiko mit irgendwelchen grenzwertig leichten Teilen ein.


----------



## Härtner (1. Februar 2008)

Nö meins wird auch keine Feder  kann ja mal meine Teileliste onstellen. 

Habs mir in der Sx Ausstattung bestellt und wird dann umgebaut 

Teile	          Marke
Rahmen	          Ibis Mojo
Gabel	          Fox Talas RLC
Dämpfer	          Fox Rp 23 
Steuersatz        Cane Creek IS
Vorbau	          Syntace F 99
Lenker	           Syntace Vector Lowrider carbon
Nabe vorne         Tune King
Nabe hinten        Tune Kong
Felge	           Mavic 819 Disc Paar
Nippel 	           Dt-Swiss Alu 1,8+12
Speichen	           Dt-Swiss Supercomp
Reifen	           Conti MountainKing 2,4
Sattel	           Selle Italia Slr Trans Am
Sattelstüze         Syntace P6 Carbon 31,6
Schnellspanner    Tune Ac16
Kurbel	           Shimano Xt Kurbel
Schaltwerk         Shimano Xt
Umwerfer	           Shimano Xt
Shifter	           Shimano Xt
Bremsen	           Hayes Storker Trail 180/180
Pedale	           Shimano PD 540
Kassette	           Shimano Xt
Kette	           Shimano Xtr
Züge	           kp

So soll es mal werden und die Teileliste des Sx könnt ihr ja nachschauen


----------



## Scheibenbremse (2. Februar 2008)

Härtner schrieb:


> Nur wo sind da schwere Teile dran
> 
> Hab mir ja auch ne Tabelle mit meinen zukünftigen teilen gemacht, okay vielleicht irgendwo verrechnet und ich komme auf 11,5 kg



Züge und Außenhüllen, Endkappen und Bremsflüssigkeit, Fette und Montagepaste sowie sonstigen Kleinkram auch eingerechnet  ???

kleines Update (bin der erste der hier sein bike veröffentlicht hatte)..

..jetzt ist die XTR mit den wunderschönen Bremssätteln komplett.. *11,76 kg* ..dabei könnte ich an den reifen nochmal sparen (wenn ich denn wollte!) ..und absolut all-mountain-tauglich. keine absoluten leichtbauteile.. nur die sattelstütze is noch aus kohlefaser.. und im gelände wird es natürlich auch eingesetzt 

da wo züge verlaufen hab ich teilweise transparente klebchen drauf


----------



## Härtner (2. Februar 2008)

okay 12kg


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (15. Februar 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

Mojo Nuclear Pesto 
Shimano XT
RaceFace + RockShox Revelation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exklusiv-bikes (15. Februar 2008)

fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/36567]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

mein Lieblings Mojo !!


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (15. Februar 2008)

fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/36566]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Highend Mojo
FOX Talas
Ritchey WCS Carbon Parts
TRUVATIV Stylo Carbon
SRAM X.O
Juicy Carbon 203/185
Mavic SLR


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo Ibisians,
demnächst zeige ich Euch ein *Mojo SL / limeted Edition* mit einer GA Flame Carbon 160 - 80 mm Custommade
es werden wohl nur wenige Leute sein , die mit diesem Mojo auf dem Trail sind , oder sagen wir mal , nur die schnell Entschlossenen !!
Fragt mal den Stefan , wieviel es sein werden !!!
fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/36571]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]
fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/36572]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (15. Februar 2008)

Wollte Euch allen noch sagen , dass die ganzen farbigen Parts wie DW-Link,Sattelklemme und die Teile Der GA Flame auch in Blau kein Problem sind !!

Gruß an alle


----------



## Stefan H (15. Februar 2008)

Na die Flame passt aufjedenfall farblich, wie die faust auf´s Auge!
Bin mal auf das Endergebnis gespannt?


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (15. Februar 2008)

@Stefan
wir müssen wohl noch eine Weile auf das Ergebnis warten ! 
Grund : Das Mojo soll mit RaceFace Next SL Teilen ausgestattet werden , aber die CarbonKurbel Next SL wird erst im März/April von RaceFace ausgeliefert .
Schade.................. !!
Gruß Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (15. Februar 2008)

Wo liegt den der Preis der RF Next ???

Suche nämlich auch was anderes als die xtr Kurbel


----------



## conwest10 (17. Februar 2008)

Hier ist schon wieder ein Grüner unterwegs!
Mojo mit der SX08 Ausstattung und wiegt 12.8 Kg. Ich bin 1.72cm Groß und habe eine Innenbeinlänge von 76cm,habe mich deshalb für den medium Rahmen mit 90 mm Vorbau entschieden.Für den Schutz habe ich alle empfindlichen Stellen mit 3M Helicopter-Tape  beklebt (U.K e-bay - Bike Tape), jetzt werde ich es richtig schmutzig fahren.
Bei Daniel und Stefan  bedanke ich mich für den guten Service und weil der versprochene Liefertermin eingehalten wurde.


----------



## Härtner (17. Februar 2008)

Schönes Rad


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Februar 2008)

s.schwabe schrieb:


> Hallo Ibisianer,
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage an die Jungs von tri-cycle. Da ich momentan in den USA lebe, habe ich mir mein Schätzchen hier geschossen. Bin ich nach meiner Rückkehr trotzdem bei Euch willkommen wenn ich mal Teile brauche oder ne Frage habe?
> Ok das hier ist ne Galerie. Also kommt hier auch ein Bild rein:
> ...



Immer noch das geilste Bike, das ich kenne


----------



## Härtner (29. Februar 2008)

Sers wie schwer sind den die Kenda Pneus


----------



## Härtner (8. März 2008)

Nun ist es da 






Teileliste

Rahmen: Ibis Mojo 17" 
Gabel: Fox Talas RlC
Dämpfer: Fox Rp23
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax St
Reifen: Kenda Nevegal 2,1
Bremsen: Hayes Stroker Trail 180/180
Kurbel: Shimano Xt
Schaltwerk: Shimano Xt Shadow
Umwerfer: Shimano Xt
Schaltgriffe: Shimano Xt
Kette: Shimano Xt
Kassette: Shimano Lx
Steuersatz: Cane Creek IS2
Vorbau: Ibis
Lenker: Ibis
Sattelstütze: Ibis
Sattel: Selle Italia Slr Trans Am
Pedale: Shimano 540

Gewicht 12,4 kg

Gewicht mit neuen Pneus 12,1kg

Danke an den Daniel und an den Stefan für die top Beratung und den Service


----------



## Stefan H (8. März 2008)

Dankeschön.

*Super schickes Mojo!*

Ich kenne das doch, neues Bike, mann surft schon gedanklich über seine Lieblingstrails, da muß alles stimmen. 
Deshalb habe ich nochmals Gas gegeben und dir den Sattel sowie die Pedalen schon für Montag besorgt  

Nochmals, eine echt schöne Wahl die `Crossmax ST`

Jetzt hoffe ich, das wir mal zusammen fahren können, damit ich auch mal ein paar Trail´s rund um Taunusstein kennenlerne...


----------



## Härtner (8. März 2008)

Klar doch und du zeigst mir die Trails rund um Wiesbaden 

Top werde dann am Dienstag vorbei kommen 

Danke nochmals ...


Gruß Chris


----------



## bachmayeah (9. März 2008)

die ibisse (ist das der plural?) vom s.schwabe und conwest sind ja unglaublich nice.


----------



## Stefan H (9. März 2008)

tja..was soll mann da sagen ? die bikes mit dem ` i ` vorneweck, sind einfach die schönsten 

..schicke farbwahl, dein m3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (9. März 2008)

Ne frage Stefan


Habt ihr lange M3 Schutzfolie fürs Unterohr ???


----------



## bachmayeah (9. März 2008)

Stefan H schrieb:


> tja..was soll mann da sagen ? die bikes mit dem ` i ` vorneweck, sind einfach die schönsten
> 
> ..schicke farbwahl, dein m3.



joah danke gefällt mir auch gut.. schade, dass es weg muss..aber was solls.


----------



## Stefan H (26. März 2008)

Hier mal wieder ein aktuelles aufgebautes Mojo vom Brian in Guiness Foam...


----------



## ibiskus (16. April 2008)

Meins  Nur schade, dass der DT Freilauf gleich nach den ersten Kilometern den Geist aufgaben. Jetzt bin ich auf dem mitgelieferten XT Lrs unterwegs und der ist gut.

Hat jemand Vorschläge, wie ich den Boliden auf 9,5 - 10 kg bringe?


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. April 2008)

Ist das Grün wirklich so grün oder liegt das am Licht? Wenn das wirklich so grün ist, hätte ich von den Ibisleuten gerne mal die Ral-Nummer.


----------



## ibiskus (16. April 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ist das Grün wirklich so grün oder liegt das am Licht? Wenn das wirklich so grün ist, hätte ich von den Ibisleuten gerne mal die Ral-Nummer.



es hat beim fotomachen leicht geregnet, ergo - es ist so grün. ich denke auch nicht, dass es unbedingt eine ral-farbe ist, sondern eine mehrschichtige lackierung, aber wie du sagst, das müssten die ibis'e wissen.


----------



## s.schwabe (16. April 2008)

ibiskus schrieb:


> ...Hat jemand Vorschläge, wie ich den Boliden auf 9,5 - 10 kg bringe?



Nichts leichter als das. 
Nimm einfach die üblichen Leichtbauverdächtigen, die an einem 140mm Bike eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben  . Am besten leichte Laufräder mit 28 gaaanz dünnen Speichen.
Hals- und Beinbruch wünsche ich.


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (16. April 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ist das Grün wirklich so grün oder liegt das am Licht? Wenn das wirklich so grün ist, hätte ich von den Ibisleuten gerne mal die Ral-Nummer.



Hallo Lord Shadow ,
zu den ibis Farben giebt es keine RAL Nummern ,die Farben sollen "Fälschungssicher" sein , damit du erkannt wirst als " Ibisian" .
man braucht kein besonderes Licht oder eine Bildersoftware,kannst es glauben ,die Farben leuchten in natura meilenweit !! 
Gruß Lutz


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (16. April 2008)

s.schwabe schrieb:


> Nichts leichter als das.
> Nimm einfach die üblichen Leichtbauverdächtigen, die an einem 140mm Bike eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben  . Am besten leichte Laufräder mit 28 gaaanz dünnen Speichen.
> Hals- und Beinbruch wünsche ich.


 Hast vollkommen Recht , Ibiskus wird es nicht schaffen , denn aus Erfahrung weiß ich ,dass es mit einem SL schon nicht so einfach ist um auf das "Kampfgewicht" von 10.000 gramm zu kommen , es wird auf jeden Fall teuer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (16. April 2008)

Schade. Der schlechte Lack meines geilen Be One löst sich nämlich auf. Und son grün....


----------



## Scheibenbremse (16. April 2008)

ibiskus schrieb:


> Meins  Nur schade, dass der DT Freilauf gleich nach den ersten Kilometern den Geist aufgaben. Jetzt bin ich auf dem mitgelieferten XT Lrs unterwegs und der ist gut.
> 
> Hat jemand Vorschläge, wie ich den Boliden auf 9,5 - 10 kg bringe?



na als erstes mal die xt durch xtr ersetzen.. passt eh vom stil und der wertigkeit her viel besser zu nem rad dieser preisklasse finde ich 
darüber hinaus finde ich die xtr kurbel, schaltwerk und umwerfer eh nicht schön..

..vorbau und lenker haben potential.. z.b. syntace f99 mit titanschrauben und nen anderen lenker..

..nicht zu vergessen mojo sl sattelklemme und titanschraubensatz..

..conti reifen (persönlich favorisiere ich protection).. dann kann man auch mit den etwas leichteren schwalbe schläuchen unterwegs sein.. (die normalen ca. 195g, die ganz leichten knapp 100g.. persönlich fahre ich die mit 130g)..

..und der laufradsatz incl naben bietet auch potential ohne an haltbarkeit zu verzichten..

beim "sparen" muss/sollte und kann man an jedem bauteil arbeiten 

deshalb hab ich mir ja auch nur den rahmen geholt  

viel glück und viel spass beim tunen


----------



## Härtner (16. April 2008)

Kurbel
 THM Cavilcula MTB




Schmolke Carbon Rizer
f99 titan
Schmolke Carbon SattelstÃ¼tze 

Da hast schon mal 800â¬ fÃ¼r ca 200gr der letzten drei Sachen ausgegeben ^^


----------



## Scheibenbremse (17. April 2008)

Scheibenbremse schrieb:


> na als erstes mal die xt durch xtr ersetzen.. passt eh vom stil und der wertigkeit her viel besser zu nem rad dieser preisklasse finde ich
> darüber hinaus finde ich die xtr kurbel, schaltwerk und umwerfer eh nicht schön..
> 
> ...
> ...



meinte selbstverständlich: "darüber hinaus finde ich die *XT* kurbel, schaltwerk und umwerfer *eh nicht schön*.."


----------



## s.schwabe (19. April 2008)

s.schwabe schrieb:


> Nichts leichter als das.
> Nimm einfach die üblichen Leichtbauverdächtigen, die an einem 140mm Bike eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben  . Am besten leichte Laufräder mit 28 gaaanz dünnen Speichen.
> Hals- und Beinbruch wünsche ich.



Ich muß mich korrigieren, ganz unmöglich ist es wohl nicht. Hier gibt es einen interessanten Aufbau: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310597

Wenn Du Dich an dieser Teileliste orientierst, bist Du vom Ergebnis nicht mehr weit weg.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Mai 2008)

So jetzt noch mal mein böester Ibis Hobel ever !   






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrailsurfer (6. Mai 2008)

...und weiter?
Dort wo Du mit dieser Gabel und dieser VR Scheibe unterwegs sein müsstest, können weder Dein Sattel, noch die bes*** Nobby Nics mithalten...

Sieht schon schick aus Dein Mojo, is aber eigentlich nur ein teures PoserBike...

Sorry, aber


----------



## Exekuhtot (6. Mai 2008)

Was hat den der Sattel damit zu tun? Einfach absenken und gut ist.

Nobby Nics haben erstaunlich viel Grip, schonmal gefahren?


----------



## Härtner (7. Mai 2008)

Wollte ich auch gerade sagen wenn im 2.25 reichen dann reichen sie ihm und der sattel ist ja wohl wurscht muss nur zum ar..... passen


Haniball ist Easton vorbau oder en syntace


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (7. Mai 2008)

isartrailsurfer schrieb:


> ...und weiter?
> Dort wo Du mit dieser Gabel und dieser VR Scheibe unterwegs sein müsstest, können weder Dein Sattel, noch die bes*** Nobby Nics mithalten...
> 
> Sieht schon schick aus Dein Mojo, is aber eigentlich nur ein teures PoserBike...
> ...



Hallo , das ist nun mal das DreamBike von Dr.Hannibal . Er hat es bestimmt nicht aus langer Weile so aufgebaut , sondern als sein persönliches individuelles Mojo SL . Es war ein langer Weg (November 07 bis heute) bis dieses schöne Mojo SL entstand .
Ja es ist ein teures Bike , aber kein "PoserBike" !!!!


----------



## Härtner (7. Mai 2008)

Es sind 2,4 Nobbies. Die sind für den Federweg okay würde sogar Contis MountainKings nehmen dann kommst auf die 11kg ^^


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Mai 2008)

@isartrailsurfer

UUUUUU.....sind wir etwa neidisch??? 

@Eklusiv-bikes

Danke!!!!!! 

@Härtner

MountainKings sind schon bestellt!! Sollten noch diese Woche kommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2008)

Sieht geil aus. Wie ist denn der Sattel? Mich würde einmal der Komfort und dann die Stabilität/Material der Streben interessieren.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Mai 2008)

Der Sattel ist finde ich sehr bequem, genauso wie SLR. Der Nachteil den ich bemerken konnte ist das er sehr rutschig ist. Was sich eventuell bei steilen Rampen bemerkbar macht. Von der Stabilität kann ich noch nicht viel sagen hatte noch keinen sturz. Aber der Sattel wurde in der Freeride Zeitschrift als spezieller Freeride Sattel angepriesen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2008)

Danke. Wie SLR ist gut. Hast du ein Gewicht? Preis?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Mai 2008)

Preis war so weit ich mich erinnere ca. 60.- Euroen und Gewicht knapp 170Gramm, obwohl jetzt steht auf der Tioga Homepage 140gramm. Könnte sein das es einen neuen gibt? Sattel habe ich von Bikecomponets.de!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2008)

Wie jetzt? Da habe ich vor nem halben Jahr versucht ihn zu bekommen und jetzt haben sie ihn immer noch nicht.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Mai 2008)

Stimmt, da hast du recht! Ich hab meinen schon fast ein Jahr. Jetzt habe ich auch nachgesehen bei Bikecompontes da gibt es keinen mehr. Da hab ich ihn gegoogelt und es ist wirklich schwer den Sattel zu bekommen. Dort wo ich ihn gefunden habe kostet er meist 99.- Euro, noch dazu sind es meist Ausländische Händler.


----------



## Härtner (7. Juni 2008)

Sers mein Mojo ist unter der 12 kg Marke 

Sry wegen der schlechten Bildqualität







Gruß Chris


----------



## jever98 (7. Juli 2008)

So, 2 Monate nach Aufbau, aber letztendlich doch ein Foto von meinem Baby ;-).


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Juli 2008)

Frage, wie groß bist du????


----------



## newsboy (7. Juli 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Frage, wie groß bist du????



seine signatur kann man dann kaum mehr glauben, wenn man das bike gesehen hat!


----------



## jever98 (7. Juli 2008)

2m, 99er Beinlaenge .

Die Hose ist leider zu weit - nicht zu lang ;-)


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (21. Juli 2008)




----------



## exklusiv-bikes (21. Juli 2008)

Hier das "EDITIONS_MojoSL" mit Hope M4 Red und GermanA Flame Carbon und der brandneuen RaceFace Next Carbonkurbel





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (21. Juli 2008)

gabel schaut schon wuchtig aus lieber ne dt-swiss


----------



## Stefan H (21. Juli 2008)

Die Gabel kommt in Live besser rüber.
..aber Lutz, das `Goldkettchen` musst du meiner Meinung noch tauschen, das macht´s nen Ticken zu Prollig.
(Hoffentlich bin ich jetzt keinen auf den Schlips getreten)


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (22. Juli 2008)

@Stefan,
ja Stefan,ich weiß,das güldene Kettchen passt nicht so gut ins Bild,hatte aber gerade keine KMC X10SL in silber.
Du kannst mir doch garnicht auf den Schlips treten !!!!!
1. kennen wir uns zu gut
2. habe gar keinen Schlips


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (22. Juli 2008)

Härtner schrieb:


> gabel schaut schon wuchtig aus lieber ne dt-swiss


wollte eben mal , wenigstens ein Part " Made in Germany" verbauen.Ist doch mal was Anderes,und in Willingen fand dieser Aufbau viel Zuspruch.


----------



## Härtner (23. Juli 2008)

na dann  vielleicht darf ich es ja irgendwann live sehen


----------



## Exekuhtot (23. Juli 2008)

Verdammt ist das Teil genial! Ich würde noch eine Schmolke Stütze und Lenker verbauen und es wäre perfekt.

Ich glaube ich muss mir auch eins kaufen...

Seid ihr wieder auf der Eurobike vertreten?


MfG


Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (24. Juli 2008)

Und meine Laufräder  Der Lutz hat sich was abgeschaut 

lg chris


----------



## FZ40 (2. August 2008)

Was sind denn das für Griffe an dem "Edition SL" mit der M4?


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (4. August 2008)

FZ40 schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Griffe an dem "Edition SL" mit der M4?



das sind Schraubgriffe von NG-Sports.die Ringe gibt es in 4 Farben eloxiert.


----------



## FZ40 (4. August 2008)

Klasse, vielen Dank, werde ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. August 2008)

Die Griffe sind zu schwer!!!!


----------



## FZ40 (4. August 2008)

...aber rote "Details", sowas suche ich


----------



## LTS-Spinner (5. September 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> So jetzt noch mal mein böester Ibis Hobel ever !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huuuiiiii! sehr chic der Hobel, sicher eins der schönsten MTB's hier die ich bislang gesehen habe    ... was etwas stört ist die in dieser Klasse "gewöhnliche" XTR und der "alte" DT Swiss- Dämpfer mit vom Aufdruck her "Prototypencharakter", den gibts mittlerweile passend zur Gabel, Xentis Laufräder oder der LFRS in Carbon von Dt wären ev. noch der Kracher dazu....


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. September 2008)

Der Dämpfer schaut dafür schön clean aus!  
Das bei der Kurbel, die neue XTR gefällt mir nicht und die Carbon Kurbeln schauen so klobig aus. Eventuell die RACE FACE, die schaut ganz nett aus. Sonst hab ich nichts gefunden was dazupassen würde. 
Bei den Laufrädern hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Die DT sind aber doch zu teuer und mit den Xentis wirken das Bike dann vielleicht überladen? 
Aber ich freue mich über Anregungen jeglicher art!
Eines ist aber fix, die DT Gabel wurde NUR für das IBIS gebaut!


----------



## Härtner (6. September 2008)

Mir geht jedesmal wieder einer ab wenn ich dein sl seh ^^

mit next sl wäre es doch farblich komplett


----------



## LTS-Spinner (6. September 2008)

Kein Carbontretwerk- da gibts aber sicher was passendes. Dann guck mal unbedingt nach der ROTOR- Garnitur, schaut
sehr fein aus... 
Race Face HATTE mal sehr schöne Kurbeln, die aktuellen sind irgenswie nich mehr sooo schön wie vorher...
Du hast recht, XENTIS wäre ev. doch overstyled- oder besser- echt dekadent. Lass es doch einfach wie es ist, ist scho escht hammergeil geworden! 
By the way, wie funzt die Gabel eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. September 2008)

Ja die Gabel geht eigentlich überraschend gut. Nachdem sie eingefahren war muss man recht genau den Luftdruck anpassen. Zuerst war sie mir zu hart und recht unsensibel, dann wieder zu weich. Aber jetzt passt sie, funktioniert meiner Meinung sensibler als der Hinterbau mit DT Luftdämpfer. Am besten vor jeder fahrt die Standrohre mit etwas Neoval  einsprühen. Denn ich hab das Gefühl das die Standrohre recht schnell trocken werden. Liegt wahrscheinlich  an den genau gearbeiteten Dichtungen? 
Noch was, zum Dropen ist sie nichts, aber das ist wohl eh jeden klar?! Aber bei uns im Wienerwald die perfekte Waffe. Wie sagt ihr in Deutschland immer" die geht ab wie Schmitz Katze"?!


----------



## Härtner (7. September 2008)

Ich hoffe du schonst es nicht ganz so ^^

wenn ich überlege was meins schon alles mit machen musste


----------



## Jocki (8. September 2008)

Ich fahr des Ibis jetzt seit Anfang Juni. Erst mit Pike und Easton Havoc Laufrädern. Jetzt mit Fox und edge Composites Felgen auf King Naben .
Das Mojo ist von der Geo echt super zum fahren sowohl bergauf als auch bergab. Der DT- Dämpfer nervt ein bischen, da er bergauf etwas einsackt- da muss ich noch dran arbeiten. Bei schnellen engen S-Kurven auf Asphalt merkt man den weichen Rahmen, der kickt richtig zurück beim Lastwechsel. Mal sehen ob das Lopeslink  ne verbesserung bringt.

Gestern bin ich die Xterra am Wolfgangsee mitgefahren- da hat es zur vollen Zufriedenheit funktioniert.

Ach ja, was es aktuell wiegt weiß ich nicht, ich hatte noch keine Gelegenheit zum nachwiegen. Mit Pike, Havoc und Betties hatte es 13,1kg.


----------



## Härtner (8. September 2008)

sehr sehr schick 

vielleicht noch das kleine türmchen weg 

achh das blau lol ich wollst aber das schwarze passt irgendwie auch ^^


lg chris


----------



## Jocki (8. September 2008)

Danke für die Blumen. 
Das türmchen bleibt, da ich noch nicht weiß ob die Gabel bleibt, sonst kann ich sie nicht mehr verkaufen.


----------



## Härtner (9. September 2008)

passt zumindestens farblich


----------



## Härtner (21. September 2008)

En Haufen Altplastik aufm Feldberg


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. September 2008)

Ufff..... ein IBIS mit Rocco Dämpfer und einer Fox 36. Ist das doch nicht etwas zu fett? Bzw. wieviel Federweg hat es mit den Dämpfer?


----------



## Stefan H (22. September 2008)

Das ist mein **bergaborientiertessuperbaby**
Eigentlich ein absolutes Funbike für den leichten Einsatz im Park und shuttle-orientiertes Singletrailen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (22. September 2008)

° shuttle-orientiertes Singletrailen...°

Weil er sonst ohne Drogen nich weit kommt 
Denk dran nehm lieber die Pillen


Wenn man es hoch hebt, ist man kurz vorm Leistenbruch


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. September 2008)

Jetzt weiß ich aber noch immer nicht ob es mehr Federweg am Heck hat? 
Den normalerweise haben Sahlfederdämpfer minimal mehr hub bei gleicher Einbaulänge. 
Würd mir nämlich ein IBIS wünschen das am Heck so um die 170mm Federweg hat. Für Freeride Marathons, den mein Mojo SL ist mir dafür doch zu schade. Federweg hat es meines erachtens auch zu wenig.


----------



## Härtner (23. September 2008)

So weit ich vom Stefan weiss, hat der Dämpfer mehr Federweg. Wie viel genau kann ich dir nich sagen 

MHm Das Sl mit Rocco würde ich vielleicht nicht fahren wollen


----------



## Scheibenbremse (31. Oktober 2008)

*so.. jetzt mal wieder bilder 

hier: mein fast fertiges sl*

die gabel geht heut nurnoch zur 'farbanpassung' und dann ist es fertig 

und mein anderes mojo wird ganz besonders schau aufgebaut  dauert aber noch ne weile


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Oktober 2008)

Sl mit RP23 Dämpfer??? Wo ist der DT Dämpfer? Gewicht? Teileliste?
Und wie wird das andere aufgebaut? Fragen über Fragen!!!!


----------



## Scheibenbremse (31. Oktober 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Sl mit RP23 Dämpfer??? Wo ist der DT Dämpfer? Gewicht? Teileliste?
> Und wie wird das andere aufgebaut? Fragen über Fragen!!!!



habe mir gleich den fox-dämpfer einbauen lassen.. finde einfach das der besser dämpft. könnte mich sogar noch zu einem dhx air hinreissen lassen 

gewicht liegt bei 11,9 kg.. trotz mountain king 2.4 protection. diese werden noch durch kenda nevegal 2.35 dtc ersetzt. nimmt sich aber kaum was 

teile: talas 32 '08, komplette xtr (schaltung, bremsanlage, pedale), thomson masterpiece stütze, f99 vorbau mit titanschrauben, race face lowriser, xtr naben mit ztr flow felgen und 2.0/1.8 competition, rote nippel.. sattel leider noch der rival sl.. suche da auch noch nach eine bequemen alternative..

das sollte es so grob gewesen sein 

achso.. das andere mojo  dafür müssen teile gefertigt werden und schließlich noch recht viel handarbeit hineinfließen. der rahmen bleibt dabei aber unverändert - keine angst 

so - und nun nen schönes wochenende euch ibisianern hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt möchte ich aber trotzdem noch wissen welche Teile du für das Mojo noch fertigen musst?!
Baust du es eher auf stabil auf so wie " Stefan H "?


----------



## Härtner (1. November 2008)

Gehe ich mal davon aus, oder ???


----------



## Scheibenbremse (1. November 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich aber trotzdem noch wissen welche Teile du für das Mojo noch fertigen musst?!
> Baust du es eher auf stabil auf so wie " Stefan H "?





Härtner schrieb:


> Gehe ich mal davon aus, oder ???



jain.. ich verrate soviel: im ersten schritt werden ztr flow felgen abgelaugt und aufwendig poliert..

es wird etwas endurolastiger als das sl.. aber schwer soll's auch nicht werden  auf jeden fall hab ich ganz konkrete anforderungen an die optik. diese wird absolut einzigartig - sowas kann ich mir immer sehr gut bildlich vorstellen  aber da eben viele teile noch bearbeitet werden und leider auch ordentlich 'kohlen' kosten.. dauert es eben ein wenig.

hab ja zum glück schon ein fertiges zum spaß haben


----------



## mother lode (1. November 2008)

Ich fahr nächste Woche mal zu nem Ibis Händler hier in der Nähe und werde mich dort bezgl. passender Größe und Fahrverhalten schlau machen. Die Räder in diesem Thread sind wirklich sehr schön und wenn es vom Handling her paßt, muß ich wohl auch kaum mehr Vergleiche anstellen.


----------



## Härtner (2. November 2008)

Das hast du gut erkannt  und wenns dir zu weich sein sollte, gibts den Lopes Link 

Ich hab davon nix gemerkt bin wahrscheinlich zu leicht.




P.S In ca 5 Wochen darf ich auch wieder hier was posten


----------



## mother lode (2. November 2008)

Ich denke auch, daß ich mit meinen 65-70kg keine nenneswerten Probleme bekommen werde. Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2008)

Ist vielleicht nicht ganz der richtige Thread, aber einen eigenen wollte ich dafür nicht aufmachen....
Meine Frage: hat schon jemand einen Mojo-Rahmen in einem Lopes-ähnlichen Setup aufgebaut, also mit FR-Gabel, stabilen Komponenten etc. und hält ein Mojo diesen härteren Einsatzbereich unter einem schweren und weniger talentierten Fahrer auch aus ?


----------



## Scheibenbremse (27. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht nicht ganz der richtige Thread, aber einen eigenen wollte ich dafür nicht aufmachen....
> Meine Frage: hat schon jemand einen Mojo-Rahmen in einem Lopes-ähnlichen Setup aufgebaut, also mit FR-Gabel, stabilen Komponenten etc. und hält ein Mojo diesen härteren Einsatzbereich unter einem schweren und weniger talentierten Fahrer auch aus ?



selbst nicht.. aber der stefan fährt eines 



Härtner schrieb:


> En Haufen Altplastik aufm Feldberg



am bessten also mal auf ne antwort von ihm hier warten.

persönlich würd ich aber sagen:

das mojo ist ein hammer bike  aber sicher nicht für diesen zweck konstruiert worden.

bei längeren gabeln und entsprechend hartem einsatz wirken dann doch auch deutlich größere kräfte. speziell auf steuerrohr und co. darüber hinaus ändert sich der lenkwinkel.

wenn es also nen leichtes all-mountain sein soll... viel spaß  und ansonsten auf das nächst größere fully von ibis warten  wird sicher eines tages noch kommen


----------



## Jocki (27. November 2008)

Wenn ich mir so anschau, was der gute Onkel Lopes mit seinem Mojo so anstellt, hab ich keine großen Bedenken. Der hat mit seinen Mojo schon ein gut besetztes Downhillrennen gewonnen bzw. feuert sich damit schon mal ganz ordentlich ab:


----------



## san_andreas (28. November 2008)

Ich befürchte halt, dass das zu mehr als 50% auch seinem perfekten und flowigen Fahrstil geschuldet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (30. November 2008)

Mhm 40 %


----------



## Härtner (13. Dezember 2008)

Nachher darf ich wieder was posten  Wie ich mich freu


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. Dezember 2008)

???


----------



## Härtner (13. Dezember 2008)

Etwas übergewichtig ^^

Da ich heute mit der Fahrschule im Stau stand, kann ich es erst am Montag abholen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Dezember 2008)

Was hängt da dran,.....ein Karpfen? 

Spann uns nicht so auf die Folter, rück raus mit den Bildern!!!


----------



## Condor (14. Dezember 2008)

btw... die Namensgebung der Events während Crankworx ist eh etwas irreführend.
Der Air-Downhill ist alles andere als ein Downhillrennen. Die A-Line ist einfach nur eine riesen Autobahn mit vielen Tables/Anliegern sowie 2 Drops. Wenn einem danach ist, könnt man das auch mitn Hardtail antreten.
Und wenn man dann noch den Lopes dort fahren sieht, weiß man eh bescheid warum der da fast immer gewinnt. Keiner kann die Tables so gut schlucken wie er.
Das ist auch verdammt schonend fürs Bike, weil er so niemals ins Flat fliegt trotz Mach2-Geschwindigkeit.
Das Garbanzo Enduro Race ist hingegen ein waschechtes Downhillrennen, nur eben 15-20min lang  Falls der Lopes da auch so schnell war, nehme ich alles zurück.


----------



## Härtner (14. Dezember 2008)

Nein Hannibal

Da hängt ein schwerer Raubvogel dran 

Sry hab noch keine Bilder, außer diesem hier. Am Montag kommen die Bilder 


P.S Brian gewinnt den Maxi-avalanche in Andorra! Das ist schon härter


----------



## mother lode (15. Dezember 2008)

Mal noch eine kurze Frage, ein wenig offtopic (gibt ja keinen wirklich passenden Thread): Paßt in den Mojo-Rahmen bzw. ans SL ein 2.4 Mountainking oder wird´s da schon eng?


----------



## lechner212 (15. Dezember 2008)

Ja passt! Ich hab einen und er passt ohne Probleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (15. Dezember 2008)

Nur ist es im neuen Zuhause 

Wie immer 

Ein Dankeschön für den Service  an den

Daniel, Stefan mhm und Berti können wir auch noch erwähnen 


Anhand die Teileliste

Rahmen Ibis Silk 53
Gabel Esaton EC90 SLC
Komplette UltegraSL Einheit von Shimano
Laufräder Easton Vista SL 
Schläuche Continetal RR
Reifen Schwalbe Ultremo
Vorbau Easton EA 70
Lenker Easton EC 70
Lenkerband Easton
Stütze 350mm Easton EA 70
Sattel Tune Speedneedle 
Pedale Look Keo Sprint

Gewicht 7,40kg

Mhm jetzt brauch ich nur noch schicke Flaschenhalter 


Chris


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön, Respekt! 
Zur Perfektion würde gut eine SUPER REKORD passen!


----------



## Härtner (15. Dezember 2008)

Oder Sram Red mit Easton Ec 90 Kurbel 


Aber auch so mag ichs


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Dezember 2008)

Ach wenn es das Hirnwixxen nicht gebe, wäre das Leben nur halb so schön!


----------



## mother lode (16. Dezember 2008)

@lechner:
Super, vielen Dank.

@Härtner:
Sehr schönes Rad. Sowas steht bei mir auch noch auf der Liste, aber nicht ganz oben. Sieht sehr gut aus, ist aber eigentlich schon fast mehr Plastikmodellbau.


----------



## Stefan H (16. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde das die Ultegra SL farblich ganz gut zum Ibis-decail passt.
Das Gewicht ist ebenso passend zum Gesamtkonzept.
Ich sag das zwar zu oft, aber auch hier wiedermal passend; 
Mir gefällt es einfach aktuelle Technik im klassischen Design! 
Der Rahmen ist (auch wie das Mojo) nur einmal am Unterrohr gelabelt.
Ich habe mal an einem aktuellen Look Rahmen (inkl.Gabel) nachgezählt,
22 x labelt Look sein Schriftzug. Auch schicke Bikes, keine Frage, jedoch echt hier und da übertreiben Sie´s dann doch.

Dein Silk...än echt schickes Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2008)

Ohne Easton-Schriftzüge wärs noch schöner !


----------



## Härtner (16. Dezember 2008)

Mhm stören mich nich  


mother lode 

Das ist noch harmloser Platikmodellbau


----------



## Härtner (16. Dezember 2008)

So habe nun auch noch schicke Flaschenhalter gefunden 

http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Keil-Carbon-Flaschenhalter

mit 12 gr freundlich zur Waage und mit 34,00â¬ auch noch recht freundlich zum Geldbeutel


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Dezember 2008)

Flaschenhalter hab ich auch einen schönen gefunden! http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18345 
ist zwar etwas schwerer aber sieht dafür gut aus! Ist natürlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## Scheibenbremse (17. Dezember 2008)

ich mische mich mal in diese diskussion ein..
..rennrad liegt mir eigentlich garnicht..

aber wenn meine mtbs leicht werden sollten gab's nur eine wahl:

tune wasserträger (*9,3 g*) und die flaschen dazu sind auch nicht teuer aber sehr schau 

den find ich um einiges schöner als die gezeigten modelle 

oder für nen rennrad vielleicht sogar den tune wasserträger skyline (*4,3 g*)


----------



## Härtner (17. Dezember 2008)

mh für jeden monat zwei stück auf lager leger 
Es gab schon ziemlich viele gerissen Wasserträger und außerdem kriegt man verbabschte flaschen nur schwer raus . Wollte sie auch erst hab mich aber vorher noch informiert 

dank dir und hannibal aber es werden die keil flaschenhalter (danke dem BIKE Magazin) lol


----------



## mother lode (20. Dezember 2008)

Gestern vormittag war es soweit: Der Postmann hat mir ein Paket gebracht und somit habe ich jetzt schonmal die Grundsteine für meinen Mojo-Aufbau sowie die Mehrzahl aller benötigten Teile.






Wiegen konnte ich den Rahmen leider noch nicht, da meine digitale Küchenwaage bei Gewichten über 2kg leider streikt; wird aber nachgeholt bevor dann nächste Woche das letzte Paket mit den restlichen Teilen eintrifft. Die Gabel liegt mit Kralle bei 1610g, der Schaft wird aber noch um ein paar Zentimeter gekürzt. Wenn alles glatt läuft, kann ich es evtl. noch vor den Feiertagen zusammenschrauben. Ob die vernickelten Links in Verbindung mit der Gabel die richtige Wahl waren, wird  sich erst noch zeigen. Falls es mir überhaupt nicht gefällt, wechsle ich später noch auf rote.
Als nächstes kommen dann Bilder von fertigen Rad.

MfG!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung! 

Aber das ist doch ein SL? Warum hast einen Fox Dämpfer?


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2008)

Der Rahmen ist ein absolutes Schmuckstück ! Die Gable auch !


----------



## Härtner (20. Dezember 2008)

jap dt-swiss wäre da eher angesagt gewesen oder ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (21. Dezember 2008)

Darüber habe ich auch länger nachgedacht. Tendenziell lieber RP23 - der XRC Carbon sieht nur so gut aus und ist nochmal ein paar Gramm leichter.
Es gibt den Rahmen standardmäßig nunmal mit DT oder Fox. Optisch ist die Wahl insgesamt eventuell nicht so passend, aber ich halte den RP23 einfach für den besseren Dämpfer - auch wenn man ein leichtes Fahrrad aufbauen will. Durch die unauffälligere Optik für 2009 verschwindet er ohnehin ziemlich gut in dem Rahmen. Ich muß sagen, daß ich die Propedal-Funktion wahrscheinlich an so gut wie jedem Rahmen dem Lockout des DT vorziehen würde. 
Am Stomp bin ich zunächst den DT-Dämpfer probeweise gefahren und auch da ist der RP23 meiner Meinung nach überlegen. Am Mojo, das ich zuallererst mal ausprobiert hatte, war es mit XRC Carbon schon wesentlich besser, aber das lag wohl an dem generell tollen Fahrwerk (wippt weniger als das Stereo und besonders im Vergleich zum Stomp). Ich finde, man muß nicht lange auf einem Mojo zu sitzen um das Fahrwerk faszinierend zu finden. Aber hier war es auf der zweiten Fahrt mit dem RP23 genauso. 
Da hatte ich dann einen Gesichtsausdruck, der andernorts im Forum z. B. auch als "Liteville-Grinsen" bezeichnet wird. Ich glaube aber in diesem Fall war es eher ein Ibis-Grinsen...


----------



## mother lode (27. Dezember 2008)

So, endlich ist es soweit. 
Alle Teile sind angekommen und alles ist verbaut. BC hat allerdings statt des bestellten schwarzen Gobi einen weißen Tundra ins Paket gepackt  und so mußte ich vorerst den älteren und etwas unbequemeren Nisene montieren. 
Ansonsten fehlt mir vorne noch ein Kabelbinder für die Bremsleitung und die Züge hinten müssen noch ein wenig fixiert werden, aber das Rad fährt sich einfach nur pervers. Die Sitzposition ist etwas kompakter und schön zirkelig. 
Mittelfristig will ich den LRS am Mojo (und am anderen Rad) gegen Tune/NoTubes auswechseln, dann jeweils mit Flow bzw. Olympics.
Als Innnenlager möchte ich die Hope-Alternative für GXP mal ausprobieren. Gibts auch in schwarz...











Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Hebel sind XTR
Kurbel Truvativ Noir 3.3
LRS ist 240/Comp/EX5.1/RWS Titan
Anbauteile P6/F119/Vector Carbon OS
Bremse Oro Puro 180/180
Pedale Atomlab


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (27. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön! 
Gewicht???

Das einzige was ich mal so zu bemängeln hätte, Pedale und wie du schon selber sagst den Sattel.


----------



## jever98 (27. Dezember 2008)

...und die feststehende Sattelstuetze - bergab nicht so spassig?


----------



## Härtner (28. Dezember 2008)

Mhm schönes Rad  wobei ein paar kleinigkeiten anderst gemacht hätte 

Ich gehe mal von 11,8 kg aus ^^


----------



## mother lode (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

der Aufbau wird eben noch ein wenig verfeinert. Ich wollte nicht noch länger warten. 
Die Laufräder sind an sich sehr gut und ich war immer mit ihnen zufrieden, jedoch möchte ich dort noch ein wenig Gewicht einsparen. Die FA werden dann wohl auch wenigstens probeweise ausgetauscht. Bis März/April habe ich mich bestimmt für etwas entschieden und werde es umsetzen. Ich suche auch noch eine 100mm-Gabel (nicht fürs Mojo) und werde dann alles in einem Rutsch bestellen.
Was die Pedale angeht - mit 495g nachgewogen sind sie für Plattformpedale auch nicht gerade schwer und für meine Ansprüche ideal. Was gibts denn daran auszusetzen?
Eine feste Sattelstütze hat nicht nur Nachteile; da hat jeder seine Vorlieben. Wenn Syntace eine verstellbare rausbringt oder evtl. Spesh - hier möchte ich mich aber auch noch weiter informieren. 
Wiegen kommt noch.

MfG


----------



## mother lode (11. Januar 2009)

Oh Gott, ich hab ja ganz übersehen, daß das bezüglich Schnellspanner-Sattelstützte gemeint war. Wurde korrigiert. Das Schraubteil kommt evtl. in Verbindung mit o. g. Stütze wieder zum Einsatz. Sattel ist jetzt der bewährte Gobi.
Hab auch endlich gemerkt, daß man bei den Faltpedals gut und gerne unter 400g kommt. Das steht dann auch noch an. In dem Zusammenhang hab ich bisher nie wirklich auf Gewichte geachtet.
Die NC-17 Sudpin III Pro find ich z. B. ganz fesch und wiegenauch nur 385g.
Wurde übrigens so wie dargestellt mit 12,13kg gewogen. Das ist ausbaufähig.

MfG


----------



## Stefan H (18. Januar 2009)

Okay, hier mein Mojo carbon..


----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2009)

Ein Traum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. Januar 2009)

yes, yes.... und mit der bösen Clavicula Kurbel!


----------



## mother lode (18. Januar 2009)

Wow, das glänzt ja wirklich an allen Ecken und Enden.
Wieviel wiegt ein solch schöner Aufbau denn?


----------



## Stefan H (19. Januar 2009)

10,8 Kilogramm.

Jetzt sagt Ihr natürlich; `da geht noch was!`
Das Gewicht spielt aber für mich eine nicht allzugroße Rolle.
So gefällts mir einfach und ausserdem muss ich ja sparen für die 
nächsten Göttervogel Projekte


----------



## Härtner (19. Januar 2009)

tzzz jetzt hat er auch noch die Dt Swiss drin  ^^ 


Nice Stefan 

Naja der nächste Vogel fliegt ja schon rum  ^^



P.S : Absofort starte ich die Touren von Wiesbaden aus 



Wie weit is der Haiko ???


----------



## mother lode (19. Januar 2009)

Da geht noch was...
Ich muß 10,8kg erstmal erreichen und Gewicht ist ja wirklich nicht alles. Wunderschön, definitiv. 
Ich meine, dieses Rad hätte ich im Laden in einer Ecke neben ein paar Enduro SL gesehen. An eine solche Gabel erinnere ich mich jedenfalls.
Mit ein paar neuen Laufrädern und Pedalen sollte ich an 11,5kg herankommen.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. Januar 2009)

Verdammt.....10,8kg! Meines hat 11kg, da muss ich gleich wieder aufrüsten! 

Eine Teileliste wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (21. Januar 2009)

betriebsspionage  wird das so geschrieben 

11 is auch nice


Momentan suche ich bei mir noch die Kilos


----------



## yllos (31. Januar 2009)

Der Weihnachtsmann hat blaue links gebracht, die sind jetzt endlich drangebaut. Jetzt noch ein paar Grad wärmer und dann gehts wieder raus ....


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2009)

Geil! Geil! Geil! Ist das ein blauer Hopevorbau?


----------



## yllos (31. Januar 2009)

Ja , das ist ein Hopevorbau. 50 mm lang und Winkel 0° .
Habe ich zusammen mit einem Syntace Vector Carbonlenker und den blauen Links montieren lassen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2009)

Kannst evtl. mal ein Detailfoto machen und in dein Album stellen?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. Februar 2009)

Jetzt noch Hope Bremsscheiben im Sägezahndesign mit blaue Spider. Dann ist es perfekt!


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. Februar 2009)

Sehr sehr schön.
Grelles Spaßgerät.


----------



## Defiant32 (20. Februar 2009)

an old one, but new for me, received it today and put some parts on


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (21. Februar 2009)

Yes, Yes......


----------



## mother lode (21. Februar 2009)

Very nice oldschool bike. I really like its style with all the syncros parts. What about the brakes and what kind of wheels are those?
This Mojo must be my bike´s great great grandfather...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Defiant32 (21. Februar 2009)

mother lode schrieb:


> Very nice oldschool bike. I really like its style with all the syncros parts. What about the brakes and what kind of wheels are those?
> This Mojo must be my bike´s great great grandfather...



i wil put some realy nice NOS control tech brakes on.
the wheels are ROND hubs, dt spokes , mavic rims.
rear is pulstar style, front radial 
fork will be replaced by a colour matched Rock Shox Judy XC with a CNC AC crown next week when it's finished


----------



## Defiant32 (27. Mai 2009)

finished


----------



## xenongolf (27. Mai 2009)

Damit kann man(n) sich an jeder Eisdiele sehen lassen. Sieht wirklich sehr lecker aus.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (27. Mai 2009)

boae.....echt fett!!!! Vor allem die Syncros Parts!


----------



## Stefan H (2. Juni 2009)

Hier mein endlich fertig gestelltes `Tranny singlespeed`


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Juni 2009)

I moags.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön !


----------



## aloha (3. Juni 2009)

Schön geworden!!
Nur die zu lange vordere Bremsleitung stört!


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Juni 2009)

Fehlen nur noch ein paar Bilder von einem grünen 

Das SS ist aber sehr schön geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (4. Juni 2009)

Ich find den Rhamen allein schon einfach bildhübsch.


----------



## xenongolf (4. Juni 2009)

Mein Vogel ist gelandet.  MOJO SL in Dorian Grey
Baustelle ist somit eröffnet. 
Jetzt kann es sich ja nur noch um ein paar Wochen / Monate handeln.
Anregungen und Tipps nehme ich gerne an  - Kritik jedoch nicht


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Juni 2009)

Doch, muß aber sein 
Würde die blauen Teile tauschen. Sieht mit dem rot der Gabel nicht so prall aus


----------



## Stefan H (4. Juni 2009)

vorab,
herzlichen glückwunsch! grau rockt!
das ´dorian grey´ ist bzw. war einer der seltesten mojo farben.

die blauen links passen eigentlich perfekt zum grau, somal die decails des
sl´s auch blau untersetzt sind. ich finde rot oder nickel nicht unbedingt passend.

bzgl. der gabel...sind das nicht rote aufkleber? wenn ja, evntl. entfernen.

bin schon auf das fertige resultat gespannt..


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Juni 2009)

Ich würd die Laufräder tauschen! ......und zwar mit meine, denn die Xentis würden an mein Mojo viele besser passen.


----------



## xenongolf (4. Juni 2009)

Das ROT passt mir persönlich auch gar nicht. Muss mal sehen was sich da noch machen lässt. 
Lackieren / Überkleben??!!?!?!? Vorschläge wer/wo?!? 
Hab bei mir in der nähe schon herum gefragt - also wegen überkleben - ist aber super schwierig  - da super viele Ecken / Kanten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juni 2009)

Carbondeckofolie aus dem Modellbau drüber? Wenn das ein Profi macht sieht mans hinterher nicht.


----------



## mother lode (4. Juni 2009)

Die Gabel müßte man dafür wohl leider umlackieren... Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, aber sicher aufwendig. Ich würde evtl. auch gerne meine roten "Socken" anthrazit überlackieren.
Ich finde die Farben braun und grau für das Mojo natürlich auch sehr schön. Wenn du an den Anbauteilen (falls möglich) ansonsten auch einen dezenten Mix aus blau und rot anbringst, paßt es im Gesamtbild evtl. doch wieder besser zusammen mit dem rel. neutralen Rahmen. Das wäre natürlich eine etwas grenzwertige Geschmacksfrage und sicher ein eher auffälliger, optisch unruhigerer Aufbau. 
Wären die Nickel-Links ansonsten eine Option, um mehr von dem Blau herauszunehmen?
Folie habe ich schonmal an einem Mojo gesehen - mir persönlich gefällt es überhaupt nicht...


----------



## xenongolf (4. Juni 2009)

Die Blauen teilchen sollten schon bleiben. 

Ich hab bei einem Profi wegen dem Überkleben nach gefragt. Aber er  wollte sich da nicht dran trauen  Werde mich aber in den nächsten tagen noch mal damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Juni 2009)

Was is wenn du den Roten Teil Blau Überlackieren lässt? Das sieht dann Custom für das Mojo aus!?


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Juni 2009)

Was ist denn mit ölige Kette? Der hat doch sonst auch für fast alles passende Decals zu bieten?


----------



## alpinestar (7. Juni 2009)

frag mich auch,was mit ölige kette los ist..aber die gabel paßt ja garnet!!
da hätte ich mir vor bestellung vielleicht eher noch ne fachkundige meinung eingeholt..grad bei so essentiellen teilen wie gabel,lrs usw.!!
sieht doch sehr zusammengewürfelt aus,obwohl noch garnix dran ist..man müsste wenigsten ne grobe linie erkennen können..naja,über geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten!!


----------



## Etoile.Noir (7. Juni 2009)

Ja stimmt...das Rot geht mal gar nicht dazu! Ich würde Blau-Metallic empfehlen, also passend zu den Decails....
Ansonsten: chic, chic


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (24. Juni 2009)

wieder ein Göttervogel in Schwarz-Rot-Silber mit Editionen von ibis ,RaceFace,SRAM und HOPE
fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/395269]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (24. Juni 2009)

Bevor die Frage kommt,gebe ich schon mal Antwort.
das lose flatternde Kabel ist vom Joplin Remotsystem.Leider hat zum Zeitpunkt der Fotos der kleine Endanschlag an der Stütze gefehlt.
ist aber jetzt geliefert und verbaut.
Gruß an Alle


----------



## xenongolf (24. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöner Aufbau. 
Jetzt  brauchst Du nur noch eine DT Gabel und der Vogel ist perfekt
 
Gewicht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibenbremse (24. Juni 2009)

exklusiv-bikes schrieb:


> wieder ein Göttervogel in Schwarz-Rot-Silber mit Editionen von ibis ,RaceFace,SRAM und HOPE



die gabel in grau passt leider nicht so ganz  warum nicht in wunschfarbe geordert..?

und zumindest mir persöblich ein wenig zu viel rot.

aber ansonsten *natürlich *ein sehr schöner aufbau


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Juni 2009)

@xenon ..: der rahmen ist wunderschön , aber die laufräder verschandeln alles .... schade drum .-


----------



## stgr (25. Juni 2009)

Schnell, plush, spassig und komfortabel.

Zwischen 11,4 und 11,8kg je nach Reifen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Juni 2009)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Hier mein endlich fertig gestelltes `Tranny singlespeed`



An genau sowas denke ich auch gerade... Sehr schön!


----------



## mother lode (26. Juni 2009)

Gruß in die schöne Schweiz und an die schöne Rutsche. Sieht nach Spaß und artgerechter Haltung aus...


----------



## crush-er (26. Juni 2009)

mother lode schrieb:


> Sieht nach Spaß und artgerechter Haltung aus...



...mit den Reifen??? Ansonsten ein absolutes Traum-Bike!!!


----------



## mother lode (26. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, sollten vllt. wenigstens Nobby Nic o. ä. sein.


----------



## xenongolf (26. Juni 2009)

kommt drauf an, was er damit vor hat. Bei uns im Hoch-Taunus würden die Reifen reichen! 
Jedem so, wie es Ihm gefällt!!


----------



## crush-er (26. Juni 2009)

xenongolf schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, was er damit vor hat. Bei uns im Hoch-Taunus würden die Reifen reichen!
> Jedem so, wie es Ihm gefällt!!



Reichen tun auch Slicks.  Ob man dann allerdings das Potenzial des Bikes vor allem auf feuchtem Untergrund wirklich nutzen kann, ist fraglich. Aber sei`s drum: Jedem so, wie es ihm gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xenongolf (26. Juni 2009)

rischdisch


----------



## crush-er (26. Juni 2009)

Na dann will ich doch noch mal ne kleine Lobhuddelei auf das Mojo SL ablassen. Ich durfte knapp 2 Wochen mal das Mojo von nem Kumpel fahren. Dabei hab ich den Bike-Marathon in Erfurt mitgenommen und noch ein paar kleinere Touren hingelegt. Und ich kann nur sagen: das Teil ist RATTENSCHARF. Bergab ist es die totale Sänfte. Während den HT-Fahrern auf manchen Wegen fast der Lenker aus der Hand gefallen wäre, bin ich im Cruiser-Modus, wissend grinsend an ihnen vorbeigeschossen. Und durch die absenkbare Gabel und den blockierbaren Dämpfer macht das Teil auch bergauf und auf Forstautobahnen richtig Spaß...

Schade, das ich es wieder abgeben musste...











Grüße aus Thüringen,

Stefan


----------



## stgr (26. Juni 2009)

crush-er schrieb:


> ...mit den Reifen??? Ansonsten ein absolutes Traum-Bike!!!



sind meine reifen für schnelle, nicht so derbe trails. hab die erst zweimal gefahren, sind mörderisch schnell, grip ist ok. bin sonst meist mit nn unterwegs.


----------



## stgr (26. Juni 2009)

wenn fox nur endlich mal mit dem blau eloxierten zeug aufhören würde

aber wer ein mojo mit den blauen links hat, dem wirds wohl gefallen


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (28. Juni 2009)

Addi`s  MojoSL





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Härtner (28. Juni 2009)

gabel lackieren ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xenongolf (20. Juli 2009)

Sooo, hab heute meine erste kleine runde drehen können. 
Läuft ziemlich gut und natürlich auch sau schnell. Muss jetzt nur noch perfekt abgestimmt werden.
Danke noch mal an Lutz, Stefan, Daniel und alle die ich vergessen habe, für die Beratung, Hilfestellung und sonstiges.  DANKE
RIDE MORE - WORK LESS


----------



## Helium (20. Juli 2009)

Genial! Wirklich wunderschön dein Ibis, viel Spaß damit


----------



## Stefan H (20. Juli 2009)

Was´n Gerät!! 


.....aber....Ich könnte mir das Teil auch unheimlich gut mit blauen Tune oder Hope Naben vorstellen.
Die Xentis sind echt Krass!


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Juli 2009)

Nicht meine Farben, aber konsequent aufgebaut! Schaut schon im Stand schnell aus. Nur die DT passt immer noch nicht so ganz ins Bild. Wenn an irgendein Bike die graue Talas mit dem blauen Verstellrädchen gepasst hätte, dann an dieses Mojo


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. Juli 2009)

Was ist den da mit Kabelführung von Addi`s MojoSL los? An der Gabel bitte innen verlegen!!!! Hinten alles links vorbei und die Bremsleitung schaut sehr gespannt aus?


----------



## Stefan H (20. Juli 2009)

Naja, das haben Wir mal bei uns ausprobiert, die Grautöne passen nicht ganz so überein. Sieht dann eher aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Das Grau des Mojo´s geht eher Richtung Graublau.


----------



## Stefan H (20. Juli 2009)

Addis Bike;

Hinten alles Links ist garnicht so verkehrt, bzgl. des abkippen der Züge nach aussen, allerdings das mit dem Bremszug vorne würde ich auch eher nach innen verlegen.


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (21. Juli 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Was ist den da mit Kabelführung von Addi`s MojoSL los? An der Gabel bitte innen verlegen!!!! Hinten alles links vorbei und die Bremsleitung schaut sehr gespannt aus?



Möchte mich gern zu den Kabelführungen äußern .

Also Bremsleitung vorn nach innen ist bei einer Hope nicht so gut,weil die masiven Anschlüsse am Bremssattel außen sind. Bei einer Probe nach innen , sah die Leitung wie "umgewickelt" aus .

Hinten : die Bremsleitung muß natürlich von vorn etwas nachgeschoben werden. Sorry,beim fotografieren vergessen

Alle Kabel links : Es sind Nokon (Carbon) und dann ist es natürlich besser so , weil diese ohne Druck (kleines Kettenblatt bzw. größter Gang hinten) keine "Eigenspannung" haben,dafür aber enge Kurven möglich sind.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (21. Juli 2009)

Noch ganz kurz zu vorderen Bremskabelverlegung. Es ist natürlich jeden freigestellt die Leitung zu verlegen wie er will. Aber ich hab einige Bikes(9Stück) mit Hope Bremsen. Ich verleg sie immer innen und es sieht super aus. Noch dazu hab ich noch bei keinem Hersteller(wer auch immer) gesehen das die Bremsleitung außen verlegt wurde. Denn es könnte passieren das es die Bremsleitung bei einen Sturz abreißt. 
Kleine Anregung meinerseits.


----------



## mother lode (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ein kleines Update von meinem Mojo. Alle Upgrades außer Kettenblätter und Kassette sind bis jetzt umgesetzt. Neuen Sattel Gobi XM und Pedale von NC-17 hat´s bekommen, die Sattelstütze wurde um ein paar Zentimeter gekürzt und ein neuer Laufradsatz bestehend aus ZTR-Arch und Acros .74 mit DT-Aerolite ist nun auch neu in Verwendung. Die DT-Laufräder werde ich aber in Zukunft auch mit Sicherheit noch verwenden wenn es in alpines Gelände geht. Hier im Mittelgebirge fand ich sie zum Teil etwas überdimensioniert.
Wiegt so wie abgebildet 11,65kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön! 

Ist die Gabel mit Schnellspanner?


----------



## mother lode (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ja - es ist die Schnellspannerversion. Ich benutze die DT RWS-Schnellspanner. Hab manchmal gedacht, daß sich Schnellspanner als Schwachpunkt erweisen könnte, aber bei härterer Gangart hat´s für meine Ansprüche bisher immer bestens gereicht. 
Als nächstes kommt noch eine XTR-Kassette und ein paar Kettenblätter von Extralite. Hoffe, die taugen etwas. Gut aussehen tun sie jedenfalls schonmal. Jemand Erfahrung damit?

Gruß


----------



## fierceworxx (12. November 2009)

Bereichere ich mal den Thread mit einem neuen Mojo...







Info:
Ibis Mojo Carbon, Fox 32 Float, Hope Pro II SP Laufräder, Hope Tech M4, Sram X9, Race Face Deus XC, Syntace, uvm...

Gewicht 12 kg

Diese Pesto Rakete kann man auch bei Bike´n Service in Hattingen testfahren.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (12. November 2009)

Hast Fotos?


----------



## san_andreas (12. November 2009)

Er meint wohl das hier:


----------



## fierceworxx (19. November 2009)

So... nun noch einmal!





















Info:
Ibis Mojo Carbon, Fox 32 Float, Hope Pro II SP Laufräder, Hope Tech M4, Sram X9, Race Face Deus XC, Syntace, uvm...

Gewicht 12 kg

Diese Pesto Rakete kann man auch bei Bike´n Service in Hattingen testfahren.


----------



## mother lode (19. November 2009)

Ist das Werbung?

Schön ist das Rad jedenfalls... Wie macht sich der Rocket Ron und in welcher Breite ist er am Rad montiert? Hab selber einen in 2.1, bin aber erst wenig damit gefahren.


----------



## Scheibenbremse (20. November 2009)

mother lode schrieb:


> Ist das Werbung?



sieht so aus


----------



## Jocki (21. November 2009)

Ich bin den Rocket Ron 2.1 ne Zeitlang gefahren. Ich war positiv überrascht wieviel Grip der hat. Meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser als der Nobby.

Hab vorgestern aus ner Laune raus, die 66, Laufräder mit Steckachsen und Michelin DH 32 bzw. DH 16 und das Lopeslink montiert- hui macht die Kiste jetzt Spaß! Das Setup bleibt erst mal- auch wenn es bergauf schmerzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (21. November 2009)

Ok, den Nobby in 2.25 bin ich auch gefahren. War zufrieden, aber daß der Rocket Ron da mehr reißt kann ich mir, auch wenn du es so schilderst, irgendwie nur schwer vorstellen. Die Stollen wirken so zierlich... Werds auf jeden Fall in nächster Zeit austesten.

MfG


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. November 2009)

Vom Grip het ist der Rocket schon gut, aber für ein AM ist der Durchschlagsschutz doch eher mau...


----------



## mother lode (23. November 2009)

2.1 wär für mich am Mojo eh nix. Mir waren die 2.35 Minions schon zu wenig weil sie schmal ausfallen und ich den Reifen vorher nicht kannte. Da mußten auch schnell 2.5 UST-Minions dran, um wieder das richtige Feeling zu haben - obwohl die nominellen 2.35er da auch schon gut waren mit ein paar Abstrichen beim Seitenhalt. So fällts eher wie ein 2.35-2.4er aus und paßt bisher auch super auf den Felgen. Ich kann Jockis Eindruck in der Hinsicht nur unterstreichen, auch wenn ich nicht gleich 2.8 an der Front habe.

Auf mtbr.com hab ich mich auch mal ein wenig mit jemandem ausgetauscht, der sehr zufrieden Reifen um die 2.1 hinten am Mojo fährt (für eine härtere Gangart) und vorne breitere. Je nach Umgebung fand ich das aber nicht 100%-ig überzeugend, da ich evtl. hinten ein etwas strafferes Setup haben möchte und breitere Reifen hier mit Sicherheit niedrigeren Druck (Komfort) mit gleichzeitig besserem Schutz der Felge ermöglichen.


----------



## exitjoe (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und störe niemanden.
Das Christkind hat mich reich beschert.





( Bitte schaut euch meine Fotos an ich kann 
hier keine Bider einfügen - sorry.)
Ein frohes, neues, und bruchfreies Jahr


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Dezember 2009)

Geht doch 
Schick. Ist ein Kitbike von Ibis, oder doch individuell zusammengestellt?


----------



## Stefan H (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jörg.

Schön das Du hier dein neues Spielzeug postest

Das ist ein 2008 SX-Kit mit einem DHX Air upgrade. 
Mir gefällt das er sich für die blauen Links entschieden hat, 
was mit dem DHX Dämpfer sehr schön harmoniert. 
Was man auf dem Bild nicht so gut erkennt, 
ist der blaue Canecreek Steuersatz der rundet das ganze Farbbild noch ab!

Ich finde mann hat oft das Problem das mann doch zuviel Farbe einbringt.
Hier ist die Farbkombi genau passend; 
`Nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig`

Geiles Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja schaut super aus!
Wie schwer.....sorry, leicht ist es?


----------



## mother lode (28. Dezember 2009)

Ei, hübsch isse.
Und stimmt - die farblichen Akzente am Rad passen wirklich gut zusammen.


----------



## exitjoe (28. Dezember 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ja schaut super aus!
> Wie schwer.....sorry, leicht ist es?



Danke, Danke, Danke für euer Lob - das war mein Ansporn.
Auch ich darf Stefan danken, der mich total unterstützt hat und auch noch meine erste Forum-Frage beantwortet hat.

Das Gewicht ist mit den Pedalen und dem Fox DHX ca. 12,9 kg,
aber zur Zeit muss ich mehr an mir abspecken wie am Rad.

Gruss


----------



## Härtner (4. Januar 2010)

Jörg was ist mit dem Bionic 


Schicker Vogel Jörg


AM Freitag gibts mal neue Bilder von meinem Mojo  nach ne kompletten Sanierung


----------



## exitjoe (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo christian,
ich wünsche dir ein frohes neues Jahr und ein neues leichtes mojo
Ich gespannt wie es nun aussehen wird und hoffe wir sehen
uns bald wieder mal real. 
Ach ja mein willow ist bei einem neuen herrn. E-bay sei dank.
Bis dann.
Gruss jörg


----------



## Härtner (7. Januar 2010)

Hast du es gesehen Jörg   

Das war die Luftkühlung fürn Steuersatz  ^^


----------



## Härtner (9. Januar 2010)

So mein fast neues Mojo

Neu 

Avid Elixir CR 160/185
Lopes Link
normale Links
Schnellspanner
Cane Creek Steuersatz
Mokey Lite SL Lenker
Easton Ea 90 Vorbau
und nach nem bösen bösen Crash mit nem Pfosten ich Vollpfosten en neuen Hauptrahmen ^^

Hier Bilder

















Grüße Chris


----------



## mother lode (9. Januar 2010)

Autsch! Gibts Bilder vom gebrochenen Rahmen?
Auch ne sehr schöne Kombi der Farbakzente.
Gewicht?


----------



## Härtner (9. Januar 2010)

Gebrochen war er nich, nur ein Loch vorne im Steuersatzrohr


Gewicht liegt bei 11,4 kg


----------



## exitjoe (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Chris,
schade das dein rahmen die haltung verlohren hat,
aber ein tolles ergebnis.
Ich habe mich heute auch mal auf den boden der tatsachen gelegt
und mir das sonnenvisier von meinem helm ins auge gedrückt.
Aber gut ist - am mojo kein kratzer.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (9. Januar 2010)

Jau, das ist doch ein ordentliches Gewicht. Mehr als 1 kg unter meinem SL, dessen breite UST-Reifen allerdings auch je >1kg wiegen. 
Das Steuerrohr wirkt auf mich an sich ziemlich solide - muß ein etwas festerer Einschlag gewesen sein!?
Wie ist in dem solchen Fall die Abwicklung / Neubeschaffung denn gelaufen?
Der Steuersatz ist ein IS110? In rot einfach nur schön (aber auch in schwarz)...


----------



## Härtner (9. Januar 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

EIn  Rentier


Ja war ein Metallpfoten von einem Brückengeländer in Balderschwang 


Alles über Tri-cycles abgewickelt per Crashreplacement  ohne Probleme


----------



## mother lode (11. Januar 2010)

Der neueste Stand seit heute:








Sorry wegen der durchschnittlichen Fotos. Draußen ist es schon dunkel und fahren kann ich damit eh noch nicht (erst wieder wenn die Gabel beim Service war). Der Klarlack an der Gabel ist nun matt und wesentlich beständiger als der ursprüngliche. Auf den Fotos glänzt es etwas übertrieben, wobei es schon im Vergleich zum Rahmen schon eher in Richtung seidenmatt geht.

MfG


----------



## Stefan H (11. Januar 2010)

Verstehe ich das richtig? 
Die Gabelholme hast du in matt statt glänzend umlackiert.
Auf dem Foto leider nicht so gut zu erkennen, passt aber theoretisch 
sehr gut zum Mojo SL rubberpaint.
Der Vorgänger der Dt-Gabel war Pace und die passte schon sehr gut.
Währe Cool mal Bider im Tageslicht zu sehen...

Aloa aus dem verschneitem Wiesbaden.


----------



## mother lode (11. Januar 2010)

Ja, ich hab mich auch wenig an den Pace-Gabeln orientiert. Die gefallen mir sehr gut.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435963

Ich hab erst alles komplett runtergefeilt und nachdem die Ausfallenden zuerst schwarz neu lackiert wurden hat die Gabel dann insgesamt den neuen matten bis seidenmatten Klarlack bekommen. Die Decals sind auch nachgemachte.
Mir hat der DT-Lack an der Gabel nie sonderlich gefallen und war dazu noch qualitativ unter aller Sau. Außerdem sind die ganzen kleinen Decals wie "Hollw Arch" und "RTLC Air" jetzt weg, welche ich auch nicht gerade schön fand. 
Erinnert so vielleicht an die XMC 130, die du mal irgendwo gepostet hast und ist insofern nichts gewagtes, paßt aber besser zu dem Rest des Rads.
Fotos unter Tageslicht werde ich so bald wie möglich mal machen. Eventuell schaffe ich es morgen noch bevor es dunkel wird.

Gruß


----------



## xenongolf (12. Januar 2010)

Wirklich eine sehr gute Arbeit - 
Hab bei meiner Gabel ja das gleiche Problem - aber wollte nicht so viel Zeit und Geld dafür investieren. Du hast wirklich meinen Respekt.

Sieht wirklich super aus!!!!

Vielleicht klappt das dieses Jahr mal mit einem IBIS treffen, wo die ganzen verrückten auf einem Haufen sind. 
Muss mir das unbedingt mal in original ansehen.


----------



## mother lode (12. Januar 2010)

Danke - freut mich wenns gefällt. Ein Ibis-Treffen fänd ich auch echt mal ne tolle Idee, nur bei schönem Fahrwetter. Vllt. dieses Jahr im Taunus. Hessen liegt doch sozusagen in der Mitte. Bisher hab ich außerhalb vom tri-cycles-Geschäft in Wiesbaden auch nur einmal ein anderes Mojo in natura gesehen. Das war 2009 Ende September glaub ich in der Nähe von Meran...

Noch ein Foto vom Radl unter Tageslicht vor dem Ausbau der Gabel. 





Die Tauchrohre sehen ähnlich aus wie die Krone, heben sich vom Rahmen aber schon sichtbar ab.


----------



## Rebell-78 (14. Januar 2010)

Eine Frage an Ibis Mojo Besitzern.

Hatte jemand ein RP23 Dämpfer (200mm) mit 57mm (Serie 52mm?)Hub ausprobiert?
Das dürfte noch ca. 1,2cm Federweg bringen (fallst DW-Link und Reifen keine Probleme machen)

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Stefan H (14. Januar 2010)

Reifen macht keine Probleme, allerdings der Lopeslink (obere Umlenkwippe) würde beim vollen Nutzen des federweges am Rahmen anschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (14. Januar 2010)

Mit Fat Albert hat der Reifen ganz am Anfang beim Abstimmen schonmal den Rahmen oder zumindest den Zug berührt, der schließlich ein wenig Abstand zum Rahmen hat. Lopes-Link berührt auch bei 140mm schon manchmal  leicht den Rahmen, ist aber nur oberflächlich. Dazu gibts auf mtbr.com im Ibis-Forum auch einen Thread. Besser wäre da aber wohl ein HD 

Los, bau mal eins auf und stells hier rein!


----------



## Rebell-78 (17. Januar 2010)

Sooo fast fertig


----------



## mother lode (17. Januar 2010)

Cool! 
Sieht nach nem sehr robusten Spaßrad aus.
Der Lenker ist entpsrechend recht breit. Einizig die Pedale gefallen mir nicht so. Da gibts doch schönere und leichtere, die auch was aushalten. Was für ein LRS ist das? Und was geschieht mit dem Zesty-Rahmen?


----------



## Stefan H (28. Januar 2010)

Ein schicker Flitzer!


Aber wenn Du dir sicher mit deiner Sitzposition bist, muss der Turm noch
elemeniert werden

Was ist das für eine Stütze, sieht gut lang aus?


----------



## Rebell-78 (29. Januar 2010)

Danke,

leichte Platform Pedale sind bereits bestellt 
Sitzposition auf die Bilder ist noch nicht angepasst gewesen.
die Stütze ist noch aus mein LP übrich (225gr), werde aber tauschen.

Die Laufräder sind Bontrager Race XX Light (Dt 240s Nabe, UST Felge mit 19mm Innenbreite). Gewicht um 1700gr, 10 Jahre Garantie (ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung)


----------



## Scheibenbremse (29. Januar 2010)

immer wieder schick so nen mojo aufbau  respekt - gut entscheidung!

und mal bitte nicht in den falschen hals bekommen.. aber ich persönlich finde xt-komponenten an so einem rad echt abwertend.

es gibt fully's die kosten um 2000 euro und haben ne komplette xt-gruppe dran. bei nem rad wo der rahmen über über 2 kostet ist das eigentlich ein absolutes no-go  zumal kurbel und co. neben dem rahmen selbst ne aussage zur wertigkeit und qualität des aufbau's darstellen!

ist aber vielleicht nur meine meinung 

und mal noch ne rüge an fox: das zweite jahr in folge fast nur weiße gabeln geht ja mal garnicht  zumal es wunschfarbe offiziell auch nicht mehr gibt.
ps: es gibt für alle anderen da draußen aber schon noch die möglichkeit die gabel professionell umlacken zu lassen  leider muss sie dafür komplett zerlegt werden - ein ein kompletter service wird damit fällig. ist es aber wert!

wo bleibt eigentlich der frühling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (29. Januar 2010)

na da hast ja Recht.
Mit den XT Komponenten und den schweren Mojo Rahmen (ohne SL) ist das Ding wie ein Panzer, fast unfahrbar.

Habe den Gr. Kettenblatt etfernen müssen um etwas an Gewicht zu sparen 

So wie es aussieht sind nicht nur die LV-er etwas "aders" drauf


----------



## Scheibenbremse (29. Januar 2010)

das SL hat nur einen vorteil: die rubber paint beschichtung  allein die bezeichnung ist doch schon nen kaufgrund 

ansonsten ist der mojo rahmen aber aus technischer sicht doch bissl interessanter.
mit dem titanschraubensatz hast du außerdem schon fast ein halbes SL  abgesehen von dem dt dämpfer.

eigentlich braucht man beide  oder?

und überhaupt: wichtig ist dass man sich bei einem ibis nicht nur für ein wunderschönes rad.. sondern für das schönste.. und nicht nur für ein interessantes und vielseitiges rad.. sondern für eine MARKE MIT SEELE entschieden hat! davon gibt es nicht viele.

sorry - cube, liteville und co. - ist aber so


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. Januar 2010)

@ Scheibenbremse deine Ansichten gefallen mir! Da sind wir auf der selben Wellenlänge.


----------



## xenongolf (31. Januar 2010)

Rischdisch Jungs - So ist es


----------



## Scheibenbremse (2. Februar 2010)

ahmen 

wenn's wetter wieder stimmt und ich die räder von der wand nehme gibt's vielleicht auch ma fotos von meinen.. immerhin sind die jetzt (wirklich?) endlich fertig 

(ich darf mir die nächsten jahre nur keine carbonfelgen mehr anschauen)


----------



## mother lode (2. Februar 2010)

Fertig wirds nie, es sei denn, man ringt sich dazu durch, mit einem komplett neuen Aufbau anzufangen.


----------



## beinchen dick (24. Februar 2010)

Hab ich da richtig gehört Stefan, die Mojo Rahmen sind im Anflug??
Dann ist es ja bald da!!!!!!!

Freude macht sich breit!!!


----------



## Stefan H (24. Februar 2010)

Mojo XL clear?


----------



## beinchen dick (25. Februar 2010)

Jo, alles Clear!
Martin hat heute gemailt! Das Ding ist da.

Warte nur noch auf den Zusammenbau.

Mario


----------



## Stefan H (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe die nächste Antwort von Dir ist mit Bildanhang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinchen dick (25. Februar 2010)

Aber sicherlich!
Wird aber farblich eher schlicht gehalten (Wenn das bei diesem Rad überhaupt geht).
Ich hoffe dann auf ein soldides Produkt mit guten qualitativen Eigenschaften.

Hier schon mal die Eckdaten:

- xl Mojo Clear Carbon
- Fox 36 Talas 
- Hope Tech M4 Doppelkolbenbremsen (mit schwarzem Träger)
- X0 Schaltwerk/X0 Trigger Schalthebel
- noch ist es eine XT Kurbel (bleibt wahrscheinlich auch)
- Syntace P6 Carbon oder Shannon Carbon Stütze
- Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker
- Gore Züge
- Specialized Sattel
- DT Swiss Felgensatz mit Hope Naben (schwarz)

Als nächstes folgt das Bild...


----------



## Scheibenbremse (27. Februar 2010)

alles echt schicke teile - aber ausgerechnet bei der kurbel wird mal wieder gespart 

die xt kurbel ist doch echt billig und megahässlich 

wieso keine xtr? oder meinetwegen auch ne race face - die ist zumindest nicht an jedem 2. rad!

an nen mojo gehört xtr.. chris king.. fox.. schöne carbonteile.. wenn's sein muss x.0.. aber eben edle und hochwertige teile. nicht 2. wahl.
*genauso wie an an einen riser bar keine barends kommen! das war schon immer so!*

vielleicht sollte ich hier nicht mehr rein schauen. kann man ja nur kopfschütteln oder


----------



## Stefan H (27. Februar 2010)

Ruhig Blut.

Die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden, zum Glück! 

Funktionalität spielt hier vermutlich auch eine Rolle. Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich wäre Froh wenn meine Carbonkurbel so gute Schaltperformance aufweisen kann wie eine XT.

Es gibt schlimmeres, stell dir mal vor, er würde sowas montieren..


----------



## kaptn_iglo (27. Februar 2010)

ääähm, also das kann ich nun mal gar nicht verstehen! vielleicht gibt es leute, die keinen goldesel im keller haben und trotzdem ein tolles bike fahren wollen, auf welchem nicht trek oder scott steht. und sooo schlecht sind die xt-komponenten nun auch wieder nicht. nur etwas spezielles dran schrauben, damit was spezielles dran ist, finde ich, wenn's denn überhaupt so wäre, mindestens genau so unpassend. denn schlussendlich gehts immer noch drum mit dem esel zu fahren. könnte durchaus sein, dass der eine oder andere das mojo auch gekauft hat, weil es einfach sau gut funktioniert, nicht nur weils vor dem café oder im internet-forum gut ausschaut.

oder für die, die's noch immer nicht kapiert haben, vielleicht hilft dieser vergleich; lieber eine frau, welche ihr geld knapp nicht als model verdient, dafür etwas im kopf hat, als eine, welche einem optisch zwar umhaut, aber aus blödheit in jeden laternenpfahl donnert. es muss komplett funktionieren!

...ich hab übrigens auch die xt-kubel an meinem mojo und hab mir die frechheit erlaubt statt einer fox eine rock shox gabel zu montieren. muss ich mich nun schämen..?


----------



## beinchen dick (27. Februar 2010)

Interessant, welche Reaktionen die wahl einer Kurbelgarnitur so auslöst.

@Scheibenbremse:
Also bei dem Gesamtpreis mit den zuvor beschriebenen Komponenten haben die 150 Mehrpreis für eine XTR oder Race Face Kurbel sicherlich keine Rolle gespielt.
An einem meiner anderen Bikes habe ich eine XTR verbaut, aber spätetens beim Ersatzteilkauf bekommst Du dicke Backen. Nur, weil bei der XTR ein paar Gramm eingespart weden, sofort deutlich tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen ist nicht unbedingt witzig. 
Carbonkurbeln zu montieren, wenn man das Rad auch benutzt und zwar dort wo es hin gehört, nämlich ins Gelände, halte ich für Verschwendung, es sei denn Du hast einen Sponsor.
Mal sehen, was ich nach dem Verschleiss der XT einbaue.
Ich schicke Dirt aber sicherlich gern ein Bild, wenn es Dich beruhigt.

Und denk dran, wir fahren um zu fahren, und verdienen nicht unser Geld damit, oder haben es nötig vor anderen zu protzen.

So und nun gut mit dem Geschwätz, wenn wir hier diskutieren, gibt´s nix in die Beinchen.


----------



## mother lode (28. Februar 2010)

Scheibenbremse schrieb:


> alles echt schicke teile - aber ausgerechnet bei der kurbel wird mal wieder gespart
> 
> die xt kurbel ist doch echt billig und megahässlich



Kann ich in gewisser Weise zwar nachvollziehen - an einem schwarzen nicht-Mojo hab ich auch recht schnell die XT-Kurbel ausgetauscht, schon allein weil sie silberfarben ist. 
Schlecht und billig ist aber ein bissl daneben - bei heftigerem Einsatz ist ne Clavicula & Co. bestimmt fehl am Platz. 
Ich hab auch mal überlegt, die ans Mojo zu bauen und war dann heilfroh, daß die Truvativ so viele Einschläge so gutmütig wegsteckt.
Wenn man Fox 36 liest ist doch schnell klar, daß die Kiste auch was aushalten  muß.

Wer hätte gedacht, daß die XT-Kurbel mal so kontrovers diskutiert wird...? 



kaptn_iglo schrieb:


> [...]weil es einfach sau gut funktioniert, nicht nur weils vor dem café oder im internet-forum gut ausschaut.



Der Aufbau vereint beides doch ganz gut.
Wenn ein schickes Rad vor ner Eisdiele steht sollte es wenigstens so dreckig sein, daß man nicht mehr erkennt wie schick es ist.


----------



## Härtner (1. März 2010)

Ich weiss nich mittlerweile hab ich mich in die Xt verliebt optisch werde ich sie vielleicht mal lackieren aber funktion und gewicht zum Preis sind halt top


----------



## Scheibenbremse (1. März 2010)

echt billig war sicherlich leicht übertrieben, aber:

was spricht in *funktionalität *für eine xt statt xtr 

und wieso eigentlich goldesel? schaut euch mal die preise an. *xtr war schon immer xtr*, während die xt in punkto qualität und verarbeitung in den letzten 15 jahren doch deutlich gegenüber der xtr verlohren hat.

xtr blätter haben nicht mehr ihren eigenen sonderlochkreis. xt, slx und co blätter können gefahren werden. nur das große blatt muss gekauft werden. folgekosten sind also kein argument. auch wenn man an einer xtr kurbel auch die passenden blätter fahren sollte..

worum es eigentlich geht und was eben nicht gut kommt: hellgraue kurbel an einem glänzend schwarzem rad. *das passt so garnicht*. hat an keinem mojo gut ausgesehen dass ich gesehen hab.

an leichten enduros findet man eher mal ne xtr kurbeln. glaubt ihr die kann weniger ab als eine xt? und eine protzkurbel ist es auch nicht. storck powerams wären das wenn es sie noch gäbe.

edit: es gibt keine protzkurbel, auch keine protzteile - nur schöne und edle teile!
protzkurbel ist eigentlich genau so nen auswurf wie streber - ein schlechter begriff für eine gute eigenschaft.

ich fand schon immer das schicke und edle bikes auch besondere teile brauchen und alles andere einfach nicht geht - so wie barends an nem riser 

könnt ihr aber gern anders sehen 

viel spaß


----------



## beinchen dick (2. März 2010)

Noch ist ja nicht aller Kurbel abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (2. März 2010)

Genau, lieber erstmal real kurbeln gehen solange sich das Wetter halbwegs hält.


----------



## P-Dynamics (5. März 2010)

Wer hat eigentlich das leichteste Mojo SL?
Ich bin gerade dabei ein aufzubauen und brauche noch ein paar Anregungen.


----------



## mother lode (5. März 2010)

Verstehe ich das richtig: <8,5 kg? Extrem. Die Räder würden dann doch schon gewissen Einschränkungen unterliegen... In welche Richtung stellst du dir den Aufbau vor?


----------



## Stefan H (5. März 2010)

Das leichteste Mojo SL was ich aufgebaut habe, lag bei 9,4 kg. 
Da ging schon echt nicht mehr viel. Bin sehr gespannt!
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## P-Dynamics (5. März 2010)

Ich bin mir schonmal bewusst, dass es nicht billig wird.
Der LRS allein wird sicherlich um die 2000â¬ liegen, da bin ich gerade am Verhandeln.
Die Gaben soll zwar die DT XMC 140 werden, aber da Suche ich noch nach was leichterem, was bei 140mm wirklich schwer ist.
In Sachen Schaltung wird wohl auch kein ein Serienteil verbaut, da werde ich viel fertigen lassen.

Ich wÃ¤re froh, wenn ich endlich eine aktuelle sowie umfangreiche Auflistung von Leichtbauteilen finden wÃ¼rde...
Die Leichtbaugallerien durchzuklicken ist ziemlich mÃ¼hsam.


----------



## Jocki (5. März 2010)

Ich frag mich wieso man das Mojo so leicht aufbauen will-damit kastriert man doch nur die guten Fahreigenschaften des bikes.

Sonst schau doch mal da:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=368868&highlight=alter+sack

Die hier gezeigten Räder dürften so ziemlich die Referenz sein, wenn es um Leichtbau bei Allmountains geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P-Dynamics (5. März 2010)

Ich hab den threat mal überflogen, ich müsste dann ca. 350-400g unter den 8,8kg Hawkpower liegen, wenn auch teuer erkauft.


----------



## mother lode (5. März 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieso man das Mojo so leicht aufbauen will-damit kastriert man doch nur die guten Fahreigenschaften des bikes.



Um den Genius-Fahrern endlich mal zu beweisen, daß man auch mit dem Mojo einen Marathon gewinnen kann. 

Der Thread war schon interessant und spannend. Hast du eine nähere konkrete Vorstellung, wie du auf das Gewicht kommen willst bzw. welche Teile außer Gabel und LRS dran sollen?
Ich frag mich ansonsten auch wie man da noch min. 900-1000g ohne weiteres sinnvoll einsparen möchte, bin aber sehr gespannt.

Ahoi

EDIT:
Ah ok, ich konnte mich nur noch an das 9,5 kg Genius erinnern. 400g sind schon etwas anderes.


----------



## P-Dynamics (5. März 2010)

Am liebsten würde ich als LRS den DT XRC 1250 verbauen, aber der wäre nur beschränkt AM-tauglich, ist ja eher was für CC.
Den DT XRC 1350 könnte ich laut DT im AM-Bereich noch verbauen, mit dem XR 1450 wäre ich auf der sicheren Seite.
Alternativ hätte ich noch nen Edge AM / Aerolite / DT190 LRS mit 1375g und bei AX warte ich noch aufs Angebot.

Als Kurbel soll die Powerarms dran, die Bremse wird eine FRM DBR 250.
Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Sattel werde ich wohl einheitlich bei Schmolke oder AX bauen lassen.


----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2010)

Hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr interessant an ! Bin gespannt !


----------



## mother lode (5. März 2010)

Bei der FRM-Bremse wäre der CC-LRS eigentlich konsequent (Google spuckt etwas zwiespältige Resultate zu den Tests der Bremse aus).
EDGE AM ftw - die ist edel und paßt funktionell doch zum Mojo.
...und bitte die Links passend in Gold dazu 
Was willst du dem Rad denn so alles antun?


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. März 2010)

Sorry, so interessant ich das auch finde, aber mit der Ausstattung kastriert man das Potential des Rahmens doch vollkommen...
Wenn man die FRM und vor allem die 190er DT verbaut kann man auch gleich die AM Felgen weglassen. Ausser leichtesten Touren dürfte da schnell Schluss sein. Sattelstütze und Sattelkombo mögen ja noch was wegstecken, aber an einem AM Fully würde ich die Lenkzentrale auch entsprechend auslegen.

Dann lieber ein hinterer Platz im Leichtbauforum mit immer noch deutlich unter 10kg, aber lange Spaß am Bike und auf Touren keinen Stress...


----------



## Jocki (5. März 2010)

P-Dynamics schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich als LRS den DT XRC 1250 verbauen, aber der wäre nur beschränkt AM-tauglich, ist ja eher was für CC.
> Den DT XRC 1350 könnte ich laut DT im AM-Bereich noch verbauen, mit dem XR 1450 wäre ich auf der sicheren Seite.
> Alternativ hätte ich noch nen Edge AM / Aerolite / DT190 LRS mit 1375g und bei AX warte ich noch aufs Angebot.
> 
> ...


 
In meinem Mojo hab ich die Edge XC verbaut- die halten definitv und sind auch noch breit genug für 2,4er Reifen. Die AM Version brauchst Du da nicht.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. März 2010)

Zum ausloten is das ja recht interessant, obwohl ich 8,5kg für fast unmöglich halte. Zum fahren ist es totaler Unsinn wenn nicht schon lebensgefährlich. Mit einen IBIS Mojo Sl fährst du viel schneller den Berg runter als mit einen Hardtail mit 80mm Federweg. Aber jeder muss selber wissen was er mit seinen Geld oder Bike anstellt.


----------



## mother lode (6. März 2010)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sorry, so interessant ich das auch finde, aber mit der Ausstattung kastriert man das Potential des Rahmens doch vollkommen...
> Ausser leichtesten Touren dürfte da schnell Schluss sein.



Kommt noch darauf an, was man mit dem Rad vorhat. Das wurde ja noch nicht ausdrücklich erwähnt. Auch wenn das Mojo mehr kann als nur auf Waldwegen schön sein...


----------



## P-Dynamics (6. März 2010)

Die FRM Bremse ist ausgezeichnet und weniger anfällig als die R1.
Ich überlege, ob ich mit einer Lefty (Max Carbon PBR 140 ca. 1290g)+Umbaumaterial auf 1 1/8 unter die ca. 1490g der DT XMC 140 komme.

Statt den DT 190 könnte man natürlich zwecks Haltbarkeit die 240S nehmen, für mein Titus habe ich Extralite Ultrahub SPD-Naben mit AX SRT CC-Felgen bestellt, die könnte ich auch am Mojo testen. Ich wiege gerade mal 68kg und die sind freigegeben bis 110kg, das könnte auch im All-Mountain-Bereich einen Versuch wert sein.
Rennen werde ich vorerst noch fahren, da ich noch etwas verletzungsgeplagt bin, also werde ich die Bikes erst im Sommer hart rannehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P-Dynamics (6. März 2010)

Wenn jemand gute Kontakte zu Specialized hat, ich würde auch die Avid XX R-Bremse testen.


----------



## beinchen dick (16. März 2010)

Fertig!


----------



## mother lode (16. März 2010)

Wirklich Klasse!
Ich bin beeindruckt von der Bandbreite der möglichen Mojo-Aufbauten. Hyperindividualisierte "Rennmaschinen" für CC im einen Extrem, solche endurolastigen Zusammenstellungen im anderen. 
Ein Genius habe ich zumindest noch nie mit ner FOX 36 gesehen.


----------



## Stefan H (17. März 2010)

Schönes Rad, beinchen dick!

Was ist das für ein Sattel?


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. März 2010)

Schaut nach nem Specialized Phenom SL aus...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. März 2010)

Die Sattelstütze schaut schon arg lang aus dem Rahmen, is die überhaupt noch weit genug drin?


----------



## beinchen dick (19. März 2010)

Also, der Sattel ist ein Specialized, wie schon richtig festgestellt. Die Sattelstütze ist eine extra lange 460mm Carbon von Shannon. Kann auch in 500 mm (Alu) eingesetzt werden.
Habe vorher mit Stefan von Tri Cycles abgeklärt, das Ibis 100mm Einstecktiefe in den Rahmen fordert. 
Das haut mit der Stütze hin. Einen Tip kann ich noch den Verwendern der Stütze geben. Da das Mojo einen Sitzrohrwinkel von 73° hat, lässt sich mit der originalen Gegenhalteplatte des Herstellers der Sattel nur schwer auf 90° ausrichten. Ich habe nach dem Vorschlag von einem Kollegen nun so genannte "YOKES" montiert. Das sind zwei voneinander unabhängig verschraubbare Brücken zur Sattelbefestigung. Damit ist die Montage kein Problem. Der Link folgt unten!

Die Stütze sieht hier aber auch optisch verlängert aus, weil das Bild von unten aufgenommen wurde. Aber das ist nun mal das Problem mit langen Beinen. Hätte gern eine versenkbare Stütze gehabt, aber die 400 mm Stützen waren alle zu grenzwertig, da nur 90 mm im Sitzrohr als Einstecktiefe verblieben. Und das ist nicht zu unterschätzen, denn nach 6 Jahren hatte ich einen Rahmenbruch durch Überlastung bei einem Alu Rahmen (siehe Fotoalbum)

Hier der Link!
http://www.tuning-bikes.de/index.php?cPath=83&osCsid=6a0d7cf0fc675be7cdb68ef396ade80a

Für Freunde von Gewichtsangaben: Das Teil wiegt incl. *allem* 13,7 kg.

Noch Fragen? Dann einfach eine Nachricht hinterlassen!
Mario


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. März 2010)

Ok, das es eine so lange Stütze gibt hab ich nicht gewusst. Wieder was gelernt, danke!


----------



## Scheibenbremse (22. März 2010)

soooo... mal wieder fotos hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (22. März 2010)

Naja Scheibenbremse .. an die Bremscheiben muss aber nochmal Hand angelegt werden


----------



## Scheibenbremse (23. März 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Naja Scheibenbremse .. an die Bremscheiben muss aber nochmal Hand angelegt werden



nur an die scheiben.. stimmt  da kommen noch andere.
ob ich ewig bei mountain king protection bleib weiß' ich auch nicht.

*aber ansonsten ist das hier fertig *


----------



## mother lode (23. März 2010)

Schönes Radl - schwarz & rot gefällt mir persönlich eh sehr gut.
Roter Steuersatz wär auch cool.
Naben sind bestimmt Chris King; die Felgen haben keine Ösen, also sinds bestimmt ZTR Arch, oder? 
Find auch, daß es schönere Bremsscheiben gibt. Welche Alternativen hat man denn?


----------



## Scheibenbremse (23. März 2010)

mother lode schrieb:


> Schönes Radl - schwarz & rot gefällt mir persönlich eh sehr gut.
> Roter Steuersatz wär auch cool.
> Naben sind bestimmt Chris King; die Felgen haben keine Ösen, also sinds bestimmt ZTR Arch, oder?
> Find auch, daß es schönere Bremsscheiben gibt. Welche Alternativen hat man denn?



ganz knapp  ztr flow.

ein ausgewogenes rot/schwarz verhältnis ist recht schwer. daher ist die cleg bis auf den roten deckel auch schwarz geworden. bei zu viel rot schaut es schnell übertrieben aus. der steuersatz hätte vielleicht gerade so noch gepasst..

die neuen scheiben von trickstuff bekommt die cleg noch.

die kurbel ist nicht lackiert oder so sondern schwarz eloxiert.
pedale sind mit titanachse.


----------



## xenongolf (23. März 2010)

Gespart wurde bei den Pedalen definitiv nicht - HAMMER 
Gefällt mir!!!


----------



## Stefan H (23. März 2010)

Geiles Bike!! 

Würde Dir evntl. für die Steifigkeit noch das Lopeslink-upgrade empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibenbremse (23. März 2010)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Geiles Bike!!
> 
> Würde Dir evntl. für die Steifigkeit noch das Lopeslink-upgrade empfehlen



für die steifigkeit hab ich hier noch die chris king fun bolts die in kürze drin sind.

die kommen noch statt dem schnellspanner hinten rein. sind damit nochmal leichter und haben ne schöne große auflagefläche.

bei meinem kampfgewicht von unter 60 kg reichen die sicher völlig.
mir ist das mojo nicht "zu weich".
mit gedrehten buchsen sind die dämpferaufnahmen so angepasst dass der dämpfer sauber im hinterbau läuft.

*außerdem will ich den federweg nicht reduzieren und weiterhin mit 57 mm hub fahren *
und den/das lopes link befeilen will ich auch nicht unbedingt. müsst ich ja danach wieder eloxieren, und in dem anderen fall 'nickeln' lassen..


----------



## Rebell-78 (26. März 2010)

@Scheibe, gratulation schönes Bike 

Hier mein Schwarwald Express


----------



## Exekuhtot (27. März 2010)

Den Sattel gegen einen Schwarzen tauschen und es ist ein Traum auf zwei Rädern


----------



## Scheibenbremse (29. März 2010)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> @Scheibe, gratulation schönes Bike
> 
> Hier mein Schwarwald Express



eigentlich ganz nett 

aber: hol dir mal noch den kettenstrebenschutz von ibis.. denn velo...???
und wenn schon xt (deren meinung ich hier nicht nochmal posten will) dann doch bitte nen anderen ring drauf! schaut ja aus wie ne trekkingkurbel. kuka.berlin bietet sehr bezahlbar schöne carbonringe an 

und wenn du's dann noch schaffst die weißen teile zu verbannen: perfekt 
(kann dir gerne tipps geben wie/wo du die gabel lackieren lassen kannst)


----------



## Rebell-78 (29. März 2010)

Nene, weiss bleibt und die Velos (L+R) auch, sonst sieht ja wie dein Mojo aus 
FSA Carbon Kurbel habe ich an mein HT und mache nicht an Mojo drauf. 
Dein XT meinung ist hier bekannt. Das hier gesehen?


----------



## Scheibenbremse (29. März 2010)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Nene, weiss bleibt und die Velos (L+R) auch, sonst sieht ja wie dein Mojo aus



da würde noch immer so einiges fehlen 



Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Das hier gesehen?



besser.  aber die 'alte' hatte ja auch noch bissl figur ;-)


----------



## Ditsch (19. April 2010)

Lange durfte ich hier nur zuschauen, jetzt kann ich auch mal was zum Besten geben!

Hier drei Bilder mein Mojo ...

















Frohes Schaffen!


----------



## mother lode (19. April 2010)

Cool, brown is beautiful. 
Die Kombi aus Rot u. Schwarz an dem Rahmen gefällt mir, allerdings find ich die DT-Gabeln optisch von Haus aus etwas unruhig, genau wie den LRS. Der Zug ist hinten am Schaltwerk etwas lang überstehend, oder? Trotzdem viel Liebe zum Detail. 
Komplett selbst aufgebaut oder machen lassen?
Wieviel FW vorn und wie lang ist der Vorbau?


----------



## Ditsch (19. April 2010)

Servus!

Natürlich selber aufgebaut... 

Bzgl Gabel und LRS gebe ich Dir Recht. Die Gabel wird noch gecleant und beim LRS bin ich am Überlegen, wie ich diese Crossmax-Superhässlich-Schriftzüge runter bekomme. Nagellackentferner hat nicht wirklich was gebracht. Hat jemand einen Tip?

Der 120er Vorbau wird noch einem 100er weichen und der hohe Ratz Fatz Lenker einem Syntace Vector.

Hinten hats die traditionellen 140mm und vorne 150mm Hub.

Schönen Abend,

Ditsch


----------



## mother lode (19. April 2010)

Das hört sich wirklich interessant an...
Auf dem einen Bild war die Gabel wohl etwas eingetaucht. An sich bestimmt eine fantastische Wahl für das Rad und im DT EXC 150-Thema wären Erfahrungen mit der EXM 150 sicherlich auch sehr willkommen. Ist das erste Rad mit der Gabel, das ich sehe.
Ich denke persönlich, daß das Mojo mit einer solchen 150mm-Gabel keinen allzu langen Vorbau haben sollte. Bin selber mit 90mm sehr zufrieden; kürzer wäre vllt. auch mal interessant, aber 100mm ist bestimmmt auch gut.

War da nicht vor einiger Zeit mal die Rede von einem Ibis-Treffen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xenongolf (20. April 2010)

Sehr schöner Aufbau - Das Braun in kombination mit dem rot macht wirklich was her. 
Ich fahre übrigens einen 100er vorbau und kann mich nicht beklagen. Ich tendiere sogar zu einem etwas längeren vorbau, da ich das Bike mehr für Touren nutze und ich die gestrecktere Position der aufrechten vorziehe. 
Aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.

Viel Sapß mit dem Mojo - Es wird sicherlich viele Blicke auf sich werfen.


----------



## s.schwabe (20. April 2010)

xenongolf schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Viel Sapß mit dem Mojo - Es wird sicherlich viele Blicke auf sich werfen.



Habe meins auch neulich vor dem Spiegel erwischt.
Das wollte gar nicht mehr aufhören...


----------



## nippelspanner (30. April 2010)

Hier mein Mojo als Enduro Aufbau:


----------



## mother lode (4. Mai 2010)

Dann mach doch bitte ein paar Fotos von dem Rad in Aktion. Mir gefällts sehr gut.


----------



## nippelspanner (4. Mai 2010)

mother lode schrieb:


> Dann mach doch bitte ein paar Fotos von dem Rad in Aktion. Mir gefällts sehr gut.


Mal sehen, sind am kommenden WE in Bozen zum Schreddern. 
Evtl. kommt ja auch geeignetes Fotomaterial dabei heraus.
Hoffe, ich schredder nicht das Bike...!


----------



## Rebell-78 (4. Mai 2010)

Hei, geil 

Schön aufgebaut viel Spass mit und nicht Geswichts kastriert.

Hoffe auf Action bilder noch, wier sind doch nicht alle Warmduscher


----------



## mother lode (4. Mai 2010)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Mal sehen, sind am kommenden WE in Bozen zum Schreddern.
> Evtl. kommt ja auch geeignetes Fotomaterial dabei heraus.
> Hoffe, ich schredder nicht das Bike...!



Das Mojo hält schon was aus. Hat bei mir auch den einen oder anderen dilettantischen Abgang überlebt... Man sollte es nur nicht auf Felsen schmeißen oder dergleichen.

Bei mir gehts an den Tegernsee (falls das Wetter nicht total verrückt spielt). Was fahrt ihr denn in Bozen so für Strecken? War letztes Jahr dort und bin u. a. mal den Col di Villa im Südosten der Stadt runter. 
Viel Spaß!

P.S.: Sind die Reifen UST?


----------



## Stefan H (5. Mai 2010)

Schönes Bike!

Ich habe mir jetzt auch eine KS Sattelstütze bestellt und kanns kaum erwarten diese in mein Mojo zu bauen

Einen Kettenstrebenschutz würde ich Dir schon noch empfehlen...


----------



## nippelspanner (5. Mai 2010)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Einen Kettenstrebenschutz würde ich Dir schon noch empfehlen...


Ist inzwischen schon dran. Das Neopren-Dingen von Ibis passte aber nicht so toll. Daher musste wieder ein alter Schlauch dran glauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (23. Mai 2010)

Schönes Rad


----------



## Jockelmatz (30. Mai 2010)

So, jetzt bin ich auch endlich ein Ibisian:


----------



## Stefan H (31. Mai 2010)

XT-wheels passen nicht überall, aber hier sehen sie extrem gut aus!
Thomson Vorbau und Stütze gefallen mir immer wieder im Mojo.
Leider gibt es keinen Lenker von Thomson, ich glaube der würde gut 
ankommen..

Schickes Teil, 
Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## Jockelmatz (1. Juni 2010)

Dankesehr!

In kürzester Zeit schon 600km abgenudelt, bin ich von der Qualität nur begeistert. Das Rad ist wirklich die reine Freude!!


----------



## mother lode (1. Juni 2010)

So solls sein.


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (10. Juni 2010)

a new Mojo SL is born


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (15. Juni 2010)

Cooles Teil.
Die Laufräder muß ich mir nochmal in real anschauen!


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. Juni 2010)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Hier mein Mojo als Enduro Aufbau:



Was wiegt das Bike  sieht auf jeden Fall Klasse aus

Gruss Marco


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (24. Juni 2010)

Hier mal ein etwas gepimptes Mojo 








wiegt so auf den Kopf genau 13 kg.
Neue Federgabel und Laufräder bekommen. Stefan du kennst das ja!

Grüsse
Wolf


----------



## Helium (24. Juni 2010)

Hammergeil
Das einzige was ein wenig stört ist der blaue Bashguard, da würde ein schwarzer besser passen, aber sonst genial


----------



## Stefan H (24. Juni 2010)

Cool!

Iodine Laufräder mit Big Betty, das passt gerade so im Hinterbau, oder?


----------



## nippelspanner (24. Juni 2010)

Lecker, Pesto! 
Oups... jetzt ich hab´mir grade ´nen Fleck in die Buxe gemacht...!


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (24. Juni 2010)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Cool!
> 
> Iodine Laufräder mit Big Betty, das passt gerade so im Hinterbau, oder?



Hi Stefan,

da passt nicht mehr viel Dreck dazwischen. Sieht aber absolute
genial aus


----------



## jackJ3lly (2. Juli 2010)

Grad gefunden. 2011er Mojo mit Fox 38 180er.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2010)

Das ist keine 180er Fox.


----------



## jackJ3lly (2. Juli 2010)

Hmm hab auch schon übelegt. aber Was blubbert der Nicol in dem Video dann von "oneeigthy" und "thirtyeight"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (2. Juli 2010)

Er sagt das man eine Fox 36 180 fahren kann. Der Rahmen ist also dafür freigegeben. Dann erfährt man noch welche Steuerrohrwinkel das ergibt.
Am Rad ist sicherlich eine Talas 160.


----------



## jackJ3lly (2. Juli 2010)

Jo, denk ich auch mal. Aber n geiles Teil isses trotzdem schon.... 

sabber sabber....


----------



## Ponch (2. Juli 2010)

Das stimmt. Sieht super aus der Rahmen. Ich werde meinen wohl mit einer Van 160 aufbauen. Die Talas Funktion brauche ich nicht. Und die Float ist ja leider weiß.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2010)

Und die Van funktioniert eh nach wie vor am besten von den 36ern. Ist halt einen Tick schwerer.


----------



## Ponch (2. Juli 2010)




----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön ! Könnte mir noch einen dickeren Dämpfer dafür vorstellen.


----------



## Ponch (2. Juli 2010)

An welchen denkst du?


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2010)

Könnte mir in dem Rahmen sogar ein Coil Dämpfer vorstellen. Je nachdem, wie man sich den Einsatzbereich des Rahmens definiert. Vielleicht ein ELKA Stage 5 oder einen Cane Creek Double Barrel.
Soll das Bike mehr tourenlastig sein, geht der Fox Air voll in Ordnung.


----------



## Ponch (2. Juli 2010)

Im anderen Rahmen habe ich den Fox RC4. Der Double Barrel ist wohl nicht ohne weiteres für den Rahmen geeignet da der Dämpfer stark progressiv sein muss. Ein CCDB ist das aber nicht. Da müsste man einen Tuner fragen ob man den so abstimmen kann.
Der Elka sollte funktionieren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (3. Juli 2010)

Wäre doch ein interessanter Aufabu. Selbst mit Coil-Dämpfer + Ti-Feder hätte der Rahmen noch ein Supergewicht.


----------



## Ponch (3. Juli 2010)

So baue ich meines auch auf. Mit dem RC4 und einer Titanfeder wenn ich die richtige Federhärte gefunden habe.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juli 2010)

Super ! Bin schon gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## Jocki (4. Juli 2010)

Mojo mit Zelt und Dosenkocher:


----------



## nippelspanner (5. Juli 2010)

"Plastik Enduro" in artgerechter Haltung.


----------



## jackJ3lly (5. Juli 2010)

Schicker Trail. 




auch fahren wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (5. Juli 2010)

An Jocki;

was sind denn das für Laufräder?


----------



## Jocki (5. Juli 2010)

Edge XC Clincher mit King Naben


----------



## Stefan H (6. Juli 2010)

`Leck mich fett` ohne decails sehen diese richtig gut aus!
Die wuchtigen weißen Edge aufkleber sind en tick zuviel, ich
hätte sie auch entfernt.

Ist eigentlich die Geräuschkulisse im Gelände durch die Carbonfelgen lauter?


----------



## Stefan H (6. Juli 2010)

Nippelspanner;

Wo befindet sich denn so ein Mustertrail?


----------



## nippelspanner (6. Juli 2010)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Nippelspanner;
> 
> Wo befindet sich denn so ein Mustertrail?


Von Oberbozen runter nach Bozen.
Trail Nr. 2


----------



## xenongolf (6. Juli 2010)

Der Laudradsatz von Jocki is echt ein Brenner  Gegen den hätte ich auch nichts  
Hast Du irgendwelche Beziehungen wo man solch einen Laufradsatz günstiger bekommt, oder im Lotto gewonnen?? 

Der Trail is natürlich auch Deluxe!!


----------



## Deleted 34955 (11. Juli 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Mojo mit Zelt und Dosenkocher:



Hallo aus Gran Canaria,

Woher hast du dein Satteltasche und Wasserträger?

So was brauche ich auch hier.

Gute fahrt mit schöne fahrrad.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

john


----------



## Jocki (12. Juli 2010)

@ Stefan: Die Carbonfelgen sind auch nicht lauter wie Alus.

@dienomadsen: Flaschenhalter ist von Profile. Hält gut, aber die verstellbare Sattelstütze bekommt davon noch schneller Spiel.

Die Satteltasche ist mein Esbittopf in seiner Schutzhülle. Drin steckt noch der Kocher + Kleinkram.


----------



## nippelspanner (12. Juli 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter ist von Profile. Hält gut, aber die verstellbare Sattelstütze bekommt davon noch schneller Spiel.


Wie kommt man damit hinter den Sattel?
Gar nicht, nehme ich an. 
Daher sieht man die Dinger ja auch eigentlich nur an Tiatlon-Bikes.


----------



## Jocki (12. Juli 2010)

@Nippelspanner: Der Flaschenhalter stört schon beim bergabfahren im technischen Geläuf. Bei der Tour waren mir aber 2kg weniger Gewicht im Rucksack wichtiger, als die eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit. Die Trails waren nicht so schwer, als dass der Halter gestört hätte.

Normalerweise fahr ich auch mit Trinkrucksack und ohne den Halter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (13. Juli 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Normalerweise fahr ich auch mit Trinkrucksack und ohne den Halter.


Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt!


----------



## Stefan H (14. Juli 2010)

Hier mein endlich fertig gestelltes Mojo HD!
Rahmenhöhe: M
Farbe: Vitamin P
Federweg 180 front / 160 rear
Gewicht: 13,5 Kg


----------



## mother lode (14. Juli 2010)

Schwarze Gabel fänd ich wohl toller, aber dem Fahrspaß tut das eher keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Ponch (14. Juli 2010)

Klasse, erzähl mal wie es sich mit der 180er Gabel fährt. Ist das nicht etwas zu viel für normale Trails und eher etwas für den Bikepark?


----------



## Stefan H (14. Juli 2010)

In der Tat. Momentan habe ich noch das Problem, das ich nicht genung Druck auf das Vorderrad bekomme.Sprich, in den Kurven bricht das Laufrad noch zu sehr aus. 
Ich werde mal alle Spacer unter dem Vorbau nach oben verlegen. Wenn das nicht reicht werde ich einen Lenker mit nur 5° Kröpfung statt aktuell 15° probieren.
Das Rad soll natürlich auch Bikeparktauglich sein.
Alles was momentan dagegen spricht, ist vielleicht der Luftdämpfer, aber damit kann ich leben.

Rad fährt sich aufjedenfall ´Bombastisch´!


----------



## Ponch (14. Juli 2010)

Die Gefahren sehe ich leider auch. 180mm an einer Singlecrown sind einfach ein sehr großes Einbaumaß. Ist ja gleichzusetzen mit einer 200mm Boxxer.
Darum habe ich mich auch für die 160mm Van entschieden. Ich denke für Trails die bessere Wahl und bergab immer noch ganz gut.
Wobei ich da natürlich auch gerne 180mm hätte. 
Testen kann man so etwas ja auch nicht ganz so einfach. 
Das beste wären vielleicht 2 Gabeln die man dann für den Park austauscht.


----------



## Stefan H (14. Juli 2010)

Aktuell sehe ich das so, das ich nicht unbedingt mit dem Rad touren fahren werde. Dafür ist es einfach zuviel an der Front. Wenn ich das Rad mit in einen Bikepark nehme passt´s wiederum ganz gut. 

Wenns doch gefühlt zuviel ist, kann ich die Gabel auf 160mm absenken lassen.

Jetzt heißt´s erstmal Rocken!!!


----------



## lexle (15. Juli 2010)

Stefan H schrieb:


> In der Tat. Momentan habe ich noch das Problem, das ich nicht genung Druck auf das Vorderrad bekomme.Sprich, in den Kurven bricht das Laufrad noch zu sehr aus.
> Ich werde mal alle Spacer unter dem Vorbau nach oben verlegen. Wenn das nicht reicht werde ich einen Lenker mit nur 5° Kröpfung statt aktuell 15° probieren.
> Das Rad soll natürlich auch Bikeparktauglich sein.
> Alles was momentan dagegen spricht, ist vielleicht der Luftdämpfer, aber damit kann ich leben.
> ...


Probier mal nen Syntace Force 1-5 mit reduzierhülse und nen Vector 31.8 Carbon aus..

Macht ne Flache front , ist super Leicht und Bombenstabil und der Fette Vorbau passt super zum Steuerrohr


----------



## Ponch (15. Juli 2010)

Der Syntace Vorbau hat doch 12° oder? Da gibt es doch besseres und vor allem auch schönere.
Mein Mojo bekommt einen 50mm 0° Thomson 4x und einen 20mm Easton Haven Carbon.
Ich hoffe das wird flach genug. Und ich glaube die 180mm probiere ich wirklich mal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (15. Juli 2010)

Absolut würdiger Lenker


----------



## nippelspanner (16. Juli 2010)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das HD keine ISCG Aufnahme für z. B. Hammerschmidt hat?


----------



## xenongolf (16. Juli 2010)

Hab mal ein paar Bilder von Unterwegs gemacht. 
Der Hochtaunus hat wirklich sehr schöne Seiten - allerdings auch einige Zecken -


----------



## Ponch (16. Juli 2010)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass das HD keine ISCG Aufnahme für z. B. Hammerschmidt hat?



Siehst du richtig. Laut Ibis hätte das wohl nicht gepasst. Es gibt eine Spezielle Kettenführung von MRP die in das obere Gelenk geschraubt werden kann (zusätzlich zur Innenlagerbefestigung).
Die Hammerschmidt soll beim DW Link sowieso nicht so gut funktionieren. Der Sweetspot liegt bei 34 oder 36er Kettenblatt.
Ich werde vorne ein solches Blatt mit Kettenführung installieren und hinten 10-fach 11-34 oder 11-36 fahren. Damit kommt man in der Regel auch überall hoch.


----------



## lexle (16. Juli 2010)

Ponch schrieb:


> Siehst du richtig. Laut Ibis hätte das wohl nicht gepasst. Es gibt eine Spezielle Kettenführung von MRP die in das obere Gelenk geschraubt werden kann (zusätzlich zur Innenlagerbefestigung).
> Die Hammerschmidt soll beim DW Link sowieso nicht so gut funktionieren. Der Sweetspot liegt bei 34 oder 36er Kettenblatt.
> Ich werde vorne ein solches Blatt mit Kettenführung installieren und hinten 10-fach 11-34 oder 11-36 fahren. Damit kommt man in der Regel auch überall hoch.



Ich bin die HS eine Saison gefahren und fahr jetzt wieder 3Fach dann mit Führung..

Die HS ist ne Nette Idee, Aber sclechtes Innelager, und Viel Zu schwer und einfach zu beschränkte Übersetzung wennman Touren fährt, Von der Reibung abgesehen


----------



## lexle (16. Juli 2010)

Ponch schrieb:


> Der Syntace Vorbau hat doch 12° oder? Da gibt es doch besseres und vor allem auch schönere.
> Mein Mojo bekommt einen 50mm 0° Thomson 4x und einen 20mm Easton Haven Carbon.
> Ich hoffe das wird flach genug. Und ich glaube die 180mm probiere ich wirklich mal aus.



Scöber ist geschmackssach, über die Produktqualität beio Syntace dagegen gibt es glaube ich keine 2 Meinungen 

Und die 180er Sollteste mal ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehhilfe (4. September 2010)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Hier mein endlich fertig gestelltes Mojo HD!
> Rahmenhöhe: M
> Farbe: Vitamin P
> Federweg 180 front / 160 rear
> Gewicht: 13,5 Kg


 
hab das bike auf der Eurobike zum ersten mal in der Farbe gesehen und gewogen.
Was für ein rattenscharfes Teil.


----------



## Gehhilfe (4. September 2010)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> Hier mal ein etwas gepimptes Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
kommt zwar etwas spät, aber: was ein fett geiles Teil.
Ich glaub ich komm gerade auf den Geschmack


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. September 2010)

Was heißt spät??? Du bist einer der ersten die eines besitzen.


----------



## Ditsch (5. September 2010)

Auch wenn die Ibisianer im Mojo HD Wahn sind , wollte ich euch mal die aktuelle Version meines Spielzeugs zeigen.





Im Vergleich zum Erstaufbau ist der Race Face Lenker einem 12° Vector gewichen, die Logos der Crossmax wurden ausgedünnt, der Vorbau ist nun ein 110er. Ach ja, die Joplin ist auch einer normalen Syntace gewichen. So langsam werden das Rad und ich eins - mein Mojo wächst mir von Tour zu Tour mehr ans Herz.

Euch allen eine schöne Arbeitswoche! Noch 5 mal aufstehen und wir können wieder zwei drei Mal spielen gehen... 

Happy Trails,

Ditsch


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. September 2010)

Gefällt! 

Ist das ein M Rahmen?


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. September 2010)

Sehr schönes und stimmiges Bike.
Die Farbe ist in Verbindung mit dem Rot genial.

Da ich hier mal einen seltenen Vertreter vorfinde...
Ist das weiß der Gabel ein reinweiß oder eher perlweiß?
DT gibt ja pearl an, die meisten Fotos sehen aber eher nach einem reinen weiß aus...


----------



## xenongolf (6. September 2010)

Da is selbst die Kuh sprachlos - 

Braun - War bei meiner Auswahl damals auch ganz weit vorne. Echt


----------



## Ponch (6. September 2010)

Sieht gut aus die braune Farbe.


----------



## Ponch (6. September 2010)

Und hier auch noch mal mein Mojo HD. Ich hatte es irgendwie versäumt mal ein Foto hochzuladen.


----------



## Ditsch (6. September 2010)

Mein "Baby" bedankt sich für die Blumen und lässt ausrichten, das schönste an ihrer braunen Farbe ist, dass man den Dreck kaum sieht...  

Ich bin zurzeit am überlegen an der Front von 150mm auf 130/140mm zurück zu rüsten.  Bis dato habe ich die 150mm kaum ausgenutzt, das Mojo (in Verbindung mit meinem Astralkörper) will immer "schnell" bewegt werden.

Falls jemand von euch jemand eine EXC130 oder etwas im 140mm Bereich zum Verkauf stehen hat, bitte ich um kurze PM! Auch gerne Tausch!

@ Tyler1977:

Das ist Pearlweiß - sieht man aber nur, wenn man max. 1m vom Rad weg steht. Vorher hatte ich eine EXC150 - im Vergleich fühlt sich die EXM wesentlich steifer an.


@ Ponch:

Schönes HD hast du da - das schreit aber förmlich nach ein bisl Dreck...  
Hast du es schon entjungfert?

Schönen Abend an alle Ibisianer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (6. September 2010)

Ja, im Moment teste ich gerade Reifen  Wobei mir Tubeless da teilweise echt auf die Nüsse geht. Ohne Kompressor ist es eine echte Qual neue Reifen aufzuziehen. Zumal meine Co2 Kartuschen aufgebraucht sind da muss ich mir mal wieder neue ordern. Damit geht das nämlich ganz gut.
Im Moment fahre ich die Muddy Marry. Bald bekomme ich aber auch mal die Rubber Queen 2.2. Der 2.4er wird eh zu groß sein.
Evtl. werde ich auch mal den CCDB Dämpfer im HD testen. Da muss ich aber vorher an passende Buchsen herankommen. Würde mich echt mal interessieren wie der sich so schlägt. Fehlende Endprogression könnte aber ein Problem sein welches man auch nicht so einfach lösen kann.
Der RC4 geht auf jeden Fall schon deutlich besser als ein mit Luftdämpfer ausgestattetes Rad (ok, den neuen Vivid Air vielleicht ausgenommen).


----------



## Ditsch (6. September 2010)

Das Thema Reifen habe ich schon hinter mir. Tubeless habe ich abgehakt - mit einem großen Knall hat sich der Reifen mittlerweile schon zwei Mal von der Felge verabschieded. Ich fahre wieder mit Schlauch. Wenn man einen Plattfuss hat, kann man den Reifen ohne große Probs von der Felge ziehen und einen neuen Schlauch einziehen.

Das Dämpferthema, wenn auch bei meinem nicht-HD Mojo, werde ich wohl auch noch in Angriff nehmen.

Wie bist du zufrieden mit deiner Crank Brothers Stütze?


----------



## Ponch (6. September 2010)

Ja, beim Reifenwechsel ist Tubeless mit Milch schon eine kleine Sauerei... 
Die Joplin 4 tut ihren Dienst bisher gut. Was man sagen muss ist das sie vielleicht 1mm seitliches Spiel hat. Das merkt man beim Fahren aber nicht und soll wohl auch normal sein.
Wenn die RS Reverb kommt und gute Kritiken erntet probiere ich die vielleicht auch mal aus. Ganz schwarz würde farblich nämlich besser passen.
Welchen Dämpfer willst du denn in deinem Mojo ausprobieren?


----------



## Ditsch (6. September 2010)

Ich würde gerne mal einen DT ausprobieren. Aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur ein bisl zu blöd den RP23 ordentlich abzustimmen. 

Aber vielleicht kann mir hier jemand bei der RP23 Abstimmung helfen:

Mit welcher Einstellung fahrt ihr den RP23? 

PS: Bringe geschmeidige 98kg auf die Waage und bin eher ein CCler als ein FRler... Welch ein Rehlein ich doch bin...


----------



## Ponch (6. September 2010)

Hm, bei deinem Gewicht ist ein Luftdämpfer sowieso etwas bockiger. Aber was gefällt dir denn am RP23 nicht? Ich bezweifle das der DT besser ist...
Vielleicht schickst du den RP23 zu Push bzw. tftuned? Das würde sicherlich am meisten bringen


----------



## argh (7. September 2010)

sehr lecker.


----------



## mother lode (7. September 2010)

Sehr geile Räder die letzten beiden Exemplare. 
Endlich mal ein fertiges HD.
Ich hätte nur nicht wie Ponch solche Laufräder ans HD gebaut, sondern etwas bewährteres.
Wiegt?


----------



## Ponch (7. September 2010)

Die Iodine sehen einfach porno aus und fahren sich auch ganz gut. Ich meine die passen super an das HD.
Ich habe hier auch seit längerem noch einen Satz blaue King Naben liegen. Nur wüsste ich nicht welche Felge ich nehmen sollte. Irgendwie hätten es mir ja die Edge/Enve AM angetan, aber die sind ja so teuer...

Gewicht weiß ich gar nich. Hängt stark von den Reifen ab. Die Reifen auf dem Foto z.B. wiegen ca. 1200gr. das Stück.


----------



## mother lode (7. September 2010)

Mir würde jetzt spontan ZTR Flow einfallen. Wieviel wiegt das Rad insges.? Sollte ja trotz der unfangreichen Ausstattung noch im grünen Bereich liegen.
Hat das gute Stück seine Jungfernfahrt schon absolviert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (7. September 2010)

Die Laufräder bleiben erstmal bis ich was schönes gefunden habe. Vielleicht laufen einem ja mal günstige Enve über den Weg. 
Gewicht kann ich dir nicht geben. Fühlt sich aber nicht schwer an.
Es sind in der Regel auch recht leichte Teile verbaut (Thomson 4x, Easton Haven Carbon Lenker, Point One Pedale, Race Face SixC Kurbel, SLR XP Sattel). Gewicht bringt natürlich noch die Joplin. Die Laufräder sind auch nicht die leichtesten. Dazu der RC4 Dämpfer. 
Das Rad ist schon gefahren das Bild ist nicht aktuell.


----------



## Stefan H (10. September 2010)

Schöne `HardDrive`-variante des Göttervogel´s!

An Dit ch;

Tja, das mit dem DT Dämpfer ist so ne Sache. Dafür spricht das Gewicht und der sofort feste Lockout. Dagegen spricht aber in unserer Gewichtsklasse die performance und die Standfestigkeit.
Von der Funktion würde ich Dir den Rp23 empfehlen.

An Ponch;

Uh, Habe jetzt mal versucht mein HD mit Tubeless in die ´stabile Seitenlage` zu legen. Ohne Erfolg. Ich habe immer das Gefühl jeden Moment fliegt der Reifen von der Felge oder die Seitenkarkasse bricht aus. Wenn ich dann den Druck anpasse, ist dieser dann zu hoch für den Untergrund. Ich werde wieder normale Pneus mit Schläuchen fahren.
Ich probiere jetzt mal den neuen WTB Mutano in 2.4 ...


----------



## Ponch (10. September 2010)

Ich bin vom UST Trip auch wieder ein wenig runter. Die neuen Schwalbe 'tubeless ready' werde ich aber wohl dennoch mal ausprobieren wenn sie erhältlich sind.
Díe WTB Mutano sehen laut Produktseite aber auch nicht aus als ob sie wirklich gut funktionieren würden. Schon gar nicht für dein Einsatzgebiet mit der 180er Fox.


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2010)

Schönes Video über Ibis: http://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike/ibis-2010-interbike-virtual-trade-show-booth/


----------



## tomac_75 (5. Oktober 2010)

Endlich ist mein Mojo SL fertig geworden  

Eigentlich waren alle Teile recht schnell da, nur auf die Mavic Felgen habe ich geschlagene neun Wochen warten müssen... Naja, nu ist es fertig. OK, der Vorbau ist eine Notlösung, da die Crank Bros Vorbauten noch nicht lieferbar sind. Ansonsten bin ich vor allem auch von der Farbe begeistert. Ich denke das kommt auf den Fotos ganz gut raus. 

Vielen Dank auch an Stefan H. für den Support und die schnelle Reaktion bei der Bestellung 

Gefahren bin ich leider noch nicht, da krank 

Bin gespannt auf euer Feedback

PS: Ich weiß... die Kette ist zu lang...


----------



## Stefan H (5. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schickes Ding!
Electric blue rockt 
Na dann mal schnell gute Besserung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Oktober 2010)

Sehr fesch! 
Der Vorbau passt ganz gut find ich, optisch zumindest. 
Das einzige was ich ändern würde wäre ein schnittigeren Sattel. Aber wenn nur der zu deinen Hinter passt ist das auch OK. Du musst ja damit fahren können. 

Gruß


----------



## tomac_75 (6. Oktober 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich ändern würde wäre ein schnittigeren Sattel. Aber wenn nur der zu deinen Hinter passt ist das auch OK. Du musst ja damit fahren können.


 
Der Sattel ist gesetzt  Das ist mittlerweile der Einzige auf dem ich ohne Probleme sitzen kann...


----------



## stgr (10. November 2010)

Heute gekommen, super schön. Leider fehlt noch die Gabel.


----------



## Rebell-78 (10. November 2010)

@stgr, Pornorahmen
wie wird das Bike aufgebaut und wie ist dein mk8 aufgebaut?

Ein Vergleich ist hier Pflicht


----------



## stgr (10. November 2010)

@Rebell

Es kommt fast alles vom MK8 ans HD. 

Ich habe noch zusätzlich einen kürzeren Dämpfer und kann so den Rahmen auch in der 140mm Variante fahren.

Dran kommen wird; Fox 32 150 Float, und ein Mix aus XTR und XO, DT/notubes Räder.

Hatte schon mal ein Mojo SL, bin nun gespannt wie gross der Unterschied ist.


----------



## Jocki (11. November 2010)

Hallo stgr, schicker Rahmen. Kannst Du vielleicht mal deinen persönlichen Eindruck zu den Eigenschaften von Liteville /Mojo SL im Vergleich abgeben. Würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## ullertom (11. November 2010)

sind wirklich schön die Mojo HD/SL Rahmen, habe davon in der akt. BikeSportNews gelesen,
was mich stören würde, sind die Züge am Oberrohr!!!

jetzt schon der Wechsel vom MK8 aufs Mojo - ziemlich früh,oder? ist das MK8 nicht gut gegangen? welches Gewicht strebst du mit deinem Aufbau an?

Tom


----------



## stgr (11. November 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Hallo stgr, schicker Rahmen. Kannst Du vielleicht mal deinen persönlichen Eindruck zu den Eigenschaften von Liteville /Mojo SL im Vergleich abgeben. Würd mich mal interessieren.



Das Liteville ist steifer und sehr robust, obwohl ich das als leichter Fahrer nicht so stark spüre. 

Der Hinterbau des Mojo ist sehr plush und komfortabel, das LV eher straff und ein bisschen "tot" und beginnt erst bei Vollgas richtig zu Leben. Klettert allerdings in technisch schwierigen Passagen berghoch sehr sehr gut.

Der einzige Nachteil des Mojo SL war für mich, dass es sehr nervös war. Ich fand's sehr giftig.

Die Detaillösungen des LV sind sehr durchdacht und auf sehr hohem Niveau.

Sind beides Topbikes mit vielen Stärken und nur ganz wenig Schwächen.


----------



## stgr (11. November 2010)

@ullertom

Ich denke ich werde zum ersten Mal das Bike nicht an die Waage hängen.

Ich denke ich fahre besser wenn ich das Gewicht nicht weiss

Aber ich schätze im 140mm Setup mit den entsprechenden Reifen auf 11.8kg und mit 160mm auf ca. 12.8kg.


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2010)

Schöner Rahmen ! Aber viel Sinn sehr ich nicht darin, das HD auf 140mm zu traveln. Da kann man gleich einen anderen Rahmen nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. November 2010)

Versteh ich auch nicht? 
Die 140mm find ich fürs HD unnötig, da fahr ich das normale Mojo oder das SL und hab einen leichteren Rahmen.
Welche Gabel würdest im 140mm Setup verbauen?


----------



## stgr (11. November 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Versteh ich auch nicht?
> Die 140mm find ich fürs HD unnötig, da fahr ich das normale Mojo oder das SL und hab einen leichteren Rahmen.
> Welche Gabel würdest im 140mm Setup verbauen?



Ich kann ja beides fahren bzw. ausprobieren. Kein Stress, in 30 Minuten ist alles umgebaut.

Fox Float 150mm

Warum anderer Rahmen für 140mm? Ist steifer als das SL, die Geo sagt mir mehr zu, der Dämpfer ist besser, kann eine tapered Gabel verbauen und das Finish ist so schön.

Jedem das seine.


----------



## san_andreas (12. November 2010)

stgr schrieb:


> Warum anderer Rahmen für 140mm? Ist steifer als das SL, die Geo sagt mir mehr zu, der Dämpfer ist besser, kann eine tapered Gabel verbauen und das Finish ist so schön.



Hast auch wieder Recht !


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (12. November 2010)

stgr schrieb:


> Ich kann ja beides fahren bzw. ausprobieren. Kein Stress, in 30 Minuten ist alles umgebaut.
> 
> Fox Float 150mm
> 
> ...



Wieso ist der Dämpfer besser? RP23 ist RP23 und wer will ne Tapered Gabel verbauen? Ich werde absichtlich keine verbauen. Das Sl ist ja auch nicht gerade hässlich. Steifer lass ich gerade noch mal gelten. Dafür is er westlich schwere, kommt eben darauf an was einen wichtig ist. Fürs echt Grobe ist mir 140mm zu wenig und für den Rest reicht das SL allemal. Auch von der Steifigkeit, mit Lopes Link versteht sich.


----------



## stgr (12. November 2010)

Ich habe einen 2011 Monarch direkt von Push, bin gespannt wie der geht. Laut Push der momentan beste Luftdämpfer in dieser Klasse. Und günstig im Vergleich zum RP23.

Es wird sich zeigen was mehr Sinn macht für mich 140 oder 160. Ich werde berichten, dauert einfach ein bisschen.

@Hannibal

Wann ist dein HD fertig?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (12. November 2010)

Jetzt kommt erst der Steuersatz, da ich unbedingt einen Roten wollte und keine Tapered Gabel Fahre war das etwas Kompliziert. Sonst sind alle Teile am Mann. 
Schätze das ich ende nächster Woche mal eine Runde drehen kann? Wenn alles glatt geht und das Wetter passt(Schönwetterfahrer).


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. November 2010)

sehr schönes Bike, und die richtige Entscheidung beim Fahrwerk 
Ist das Größe L? ABer warum ist es gelb? Ich dachte das gibt es nur in weiß oder Vitamin P.



Ponch schrieb:


> Und hier auch noch mal mein Mojo HD. Ich hatte es irgendwie versäumt mal ein Foto hochzuladen.


----------



## stgr (13. November 2010)

Das ist Vitamin P

Je nach Licht, Blitz etc wirkt er mehr matt gelb, oder eben grell grün-gelb.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. November 2010)

So endlich fertig, .....vorerst! 
Kleine Updates kommen noch. 
Zu Zugverlegung hab ich mal anders verlegt wie vorgesehen. 

Gewicht jetzt 13,1kg ohne Pedale. 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (20. November 2010)

Absolut stilsicher aufgebaut.
10 Punkte!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. November 2010)

Danke!


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2010)

Super schön ! (Nur den Sattel mag ich nicht.)


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. November 2010)

Dezentere Sättel gibt es sicher, aber das TLD ist Kultn und rein farblich passt es...

Und bei Sätteln ist die Optik eh dem Popofaktor untergeordnet...


----------



## ullertom (21. November 2010)

JA!!! schaut sehr gut aus und Gewicht mit den Reifen - TOP!

was nicht geht ist die Schrift auf den Felgen und das Kabel um die Bremsleitung;


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (21. November 2010)

Was ihr immer habt mit der Schrift auf den Felgen??? Bei meinen Bike bleibt sie, das Kabel gefällt mir auch nicht. Da muss ich mir noch was überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exklusiv-bikes (22. November 2010)

@Dr.Hannibal
es ist ein sehr schönes Bike geworden !!! auch die M4 passt super dazu . da haste nichts verkehrt gemacht .
das Kabel  ?? nimm doch einen Funkcomputer und schon ist es weg .
wie war der erste Flug auf dem "Göttervogel" ??


----------



## Scheibenbremse (22. November 2010)

auf jeden fall sehr sehr schick.

ist dort eine gabel mit 1 1/8 steuerrohr verbaut?

die krone schaut bissl zu klein aus für tapered, oder täusche ich mich 

VIEL SPASS


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. November 2010)

@ exklusiv-bikes gefahren bin ich leider noch nicht. 

@ Scheibenbremse ja es wurde mit Absicht eine normale 1-1/8 Gabel verbaut.


----------



## mother lode (1. Dezember 2010)

Respekt, das ist ein sehr sehr geiler Aufbau. Der Vorbau ist leider im Vergleich etwas schmucklos, aber ansonsten fällt mir gar nichts zu meckern auf... 

Die Kiste soll doch sicher gleich im Frühjahr in den Bike-Park oder die Alpen?!
Ich persönlich hab mich nicht getraut, mir für solche Sachen ein Carbon-Rad aufzubauen, sondern nur dicke Alurohre.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. Dezember 2010)

Danke! 

Mit meinen Sl hab ich schon eine Transalp und die 5 Gondeltour hinter mir, war überhaupt kein Problem. Bis jetzt noch ohne nennenswerte Schrammen, da an den wichtigen Stellen abgeklebt.  
Das HD wir beim Bike Attack in der Lenzerheide eingesetzt. Schauen wir mal wie es nachher aussieht.


----------



## blutbuche (2. Dezember 2010)

sehr schönes bike - aber den sattel find ´ich auch "too much" ...


----------



## ullertom (2. Dezember 2010)

der Sattel passt super zu dem weißem Bike und zu den Anbauteilen!!!


----------



## blutbuche (3. Dezember 2010)

..deine meinung - ich hab halt ne andere ...


----------



## zet1 (11. Dezember 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> So endlich fertig, .....vorerst!
> Kleine Updates kommen noch.
> Zu Zugverlegung hab ich mal anders verlegt wie vorgesehen.
> 
> Gewicht jetzt 13,1kg ohne Pedale.



Das kommt mir recht hoch vor für die verbauten Teile... hätte mal 12.3-12.5 geschätzt.

Du brauchst halt noch einen leichten Laufradsatz wie ich sehe 

Sattel passt wirklich nicht zj Bike, aber egal, schön, ... und das obwohl ich weiss-rot nicht mehr sehen kann


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. Dezember 2010)

Es kommt noch eine XTR Kassette, eventuell Vorbau und Lenker. Aber viel leichter wirds nimmer. 
Es gibt leider keinen leichtern Laufradsatz für das Bike. Alles was leichter ist is XC und verträgt keine breiten Reifen. 
Die Teile sollten dem Bike Entsprechen für das es gedacht ist. 
Sicher gibt es so lustige Kerle(Z.B. Scott Genius) die absolute Xc Parts verbauen. Die eigentlich für den Zweck(XC) auch schon zu schwach sind. 
Aber das ist eh jeden sein Problem wenn sich ein Teil Atomisiert. 

Zur Farbe, Weiß hat mir schon immer gefallen. Das schwarz oder Carbon so eines hab ich schon  und das Grün geht meiner Meinung überhaupt nicht. Am Anfang möge es ja so machen gefallen, aber wie lange kann man es dann noch sehen?   

Sattel bleibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibenbremse (13. Dezember 2010)

der sattel passt bei der farbgebung auf jeden fall 
und wenn er dem hintern recht ist sowieso 

und wie sich jeder für sich sein bike und seine frau vorstellt ist ja wohl klar. immer anders.  (mit ausnahmen)

solange keine no-go's am bike sind; es optisch und technisch stimmig ist.. 

würde demnach auch paar kleinigkeiten anders machen - find's aber jut jemacht 

bei mir dauert es noch..


----------



## stgr (15. Januar 2011)

Ibis HD, Medium
Fox Flaat 150mm
Pushed Monarch 140mm
XO 26/39
XO Bremsen
Acros 74/75, Sapim xc-ray, Flow
Onza Ibex FR 2.25
CB Cobalt 11
3T Vorbau
Reverb


----------



## Prwolf35 (15. Januar 2011)

schönes Ibis


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Januar 2011)

Gewicht?


----------



## stgr (16. Januar 2011)

12.5


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Januar 2011)

Schönes HD!

Mehr und größere Bilder bitte


----------



## stgr (16. Januar 2011)

Muss erst ein paar mehr schiessen. Wie stellt man die Bilder grösser rein? Schaffe das irgendwie nie..

Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Ich hätte zwar lieber wenn das Steuerrohr ein paar Cm. länger wäre, aber sonst absolut Top. Mir scheint der Antisquat ist ein bisschen härter als beim SL, ein kleines Bisschen weniger sensibel, aber bei Highspeed wie ein Panzer. Die Reverb ist nach anfänglichem Ärger jetzt spitze und würde sie schon nach einer Fahrt nie mehr hergeben.


----------



## Stefan H (3. Februar 2011)

Hier auch mal ein echt schönes Mojo HD 140, das ich Tage für einen guten Kunden aufgebaut habe.
(Bilder natürlich mit seiner Erlaubnis reingestellt)


----------



## stgr (3. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön, die Räder passen perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didarh888 (4. Februar 2011)

Gude Stefan, find ich auch! Gruß René.


----------



## didarh888 (6. Februar 2011)

So, es ist vollbracht! Meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem so hoch gelobten 
Ibis Mojo HD 140. Hab noch ein S-Works Epic, kann man eigentlich nicht miteinander vergleichen tue es aber trotzdem. Wer will ein Specialized Epic S-Works in L kaufen? Fotos folgen!


----------



## Kona Monty (22. Februar 2011)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> Hier mal ein etwas gepimptes Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Möchte mal Hallo sagen und auf dem weg Wolf noch mal danke sagen und bin sehr zu Frieden  . Ist aber dank DHL und UPS zur Schande nicht ganz fertig ..... leider  , so lebe ich im mom noch mit 5050xx , Sram PG990 , XT Kette , normale Schäuche , Würger , Angst die Gabel zu kürzen   , Onoff Morph Vorbau  , und 12,463 Kg  !


----------



## Stefan H (22. Februar 2011)

Das ist aber ein farbenprächtiger Göttervogel;-)


Big betty´s sollten aber ziemlich eng am Hinterbau werden oder?


----------



## zet1 (22. Februar 2011)

also für mich ists nun doch etwas zuviel Farbe 

irgendwie wäre schwarz matt meine Wunschfarbe...


----------



## Kona Monty (22. Februar 2011)

@ Stefan H , ja so war er ein mal  bei Wolf ! das untere Bild dann nun mal in groß sorry .
@ zet1 , ja wollte ich auch immer so vom ersten Tag an , aber dank Google bin ich nun sehr froh das er so ist ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (23. Februar 2011)

am google bild darunter sind wenigstens nur grün und orange verwendet, ohne blau und weiss noch zusätzlich  aber dir muss es gefallen natürlich.

mit schwarzer gabel und pedalen wärs vielleicht noch etwas homogener...


----------



## Kona Monty (24. Februar 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> am google bild darunter sind wenigstens nur grün und orange verwendet, ohne blau und weiss noch zusätzlich  aber dir muss es gefallen natürlich.
> 
> mit schwarzer gabel und pedalen wärs vielleicht noch etwas homogener...





Danke @ zet1 das geht runter wie ÖL  das Google Bild darunter ist der Neue Aufbau von Wolf`s Rad , habe seinen Rahmen in meinem Besitz übertragen müssen  , ich konnte nicht wiederstehen bei dem Angebot und dem entgegenkommen von Wolf !


----------



## overlook (1. April 2011)

Hier mein neues SL:


----------



## Stefan H (1. April 2011)

Sehr schön!

Ist das der Iodin Laufradsatz?
Wenn Du mal ein paar Kilometer geschruppt hast, würde mich mal deine
Erfahrung interessieren...


----------



## overlook (6. April 2011)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Ist das der Iodin Laufradsatz?
> Wenn Du mal ein paar Kilometer geschruppt hast, würde mich mal deine
> Erfahrung interessieren...




Vielen Dank!


Ja das ist ein Iodine LR Satz.

Zugegebenermaßen habe ich mir den LR Satz zwecks der coolen Optik gekauft  und weil er meiner Meinung nach gut zu einen Ibis passt, das Gewicht ist ohnehin nicht Konkurrenzfähig (fuhr bisher einen No Tubes Flow mit 240er Naben).

Zu meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen nach ca. 3 Wochen und ca. 400 km,

LR Satz fühlt sich immer ausreichend steif an, er hat ein Extrem scharfes Freilaufgeräusch, und die Lager laufen sehr gut.

Allerdings haben die Laufräder bereits nach drei Wochen einen mittleren Seitenschlag am Hinterrad und einige Dellen in der Felge (dürfte relativ weich sein).

Mein Fazit:

Den vollen Preis ist der LR Satz nie wert (wusste ich aber schon vor den Kauf), die Eigenschaften von einen No Tubes mit 240er Naben sind viel besser, trotzdem bleiben mittlere Fahreigenschaften mit sehr cooler Optik und sehr feinen Sound (tja die Welt ist Oberflächlich ).

Beste Grüße!


----------



## jackturbo (9. April 2011)

Hello everybody! 
Bin seit zwei Tagen stolzester Besitzer eines Mojo HD`s! Ordentliche bilder folgen wenn ich wüsste wie ich die in dieses thema einfügen kann!

Grrtz

V


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. April 2011)

Geht doch ;-)


----------



## jackturbo (9. April 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Geht doch ;-)


hm?!?!?
ja aber ich schnalls nich!


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. April 2011)

Einfach mal die FAQ lesen, wird von den Jungs doch gut erklärt.

Im Album unter dem Foto -> BBCode einblenden -> Zeile mit Link gewünschter Anzeigegröße im Forum kopieren -> im Thread einfügen...fertig.


----------



## jackturbo (11. April 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Einfach mal die FAQ lesen, wird von den Jungs doch gut erklärt.
> 
> Im Album unter dem Foto -> BBCode einblenden -> Zeile mit Link gewünschter Anzeigegröße im Forum kopieren -> im Thread einfügen...fertig.



Mein Mojo HD !
Die ersten paar meter waren schon der knaller!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (11. April 2011)

wow.
Sehr schickes Rädchen!


----------



## tomac_75 (11. April 2011)

Sehr schickes HD. So in der Art würde ich es mir auch aufbauen 

Viel Spass damit!!!


----------



## Altitude (9. Mai 2011)

so hier noch ein paar bilder von meinem klassiker:





























und mein lieblingsdetail:


----------



## Stefan H (13. Mai 2011)

...hat es nicht die schönsten Ausfallenden;-)

Rahmengröße?


----------



## xenongolf (13. Mai 2011)

HAMMER


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Mai 2011)

.....geil! 

Aus welchen Jahr ist der Rahmen? So klassisch sieht er gar nicht aus.


----------



## mike0h (17. Mai 2011)

So, hier mal mein fertiges HD. Die erste Runde damit hat schon mal Freude auf mehr gemacht. Fährt sich super.


----------



## jackturbo (18. Mai 2011)

schickes mojo!! Ist ein traum nicht wahr?


----------



## agnes (18. Mai 2011)

sehr sehr schickt 

wie fährt es sich so auf touren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackturbo (18. Mai 2011)

Fährt sogar mit 160mm vorne noch sehr gut 12% hoch wenns mehr wird eben absenken! Ist wirklich das geilste bike was ich bis dato gefahren bin!


----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> .....geil!
> 
> Aus welchen Jahr ist der Rahmen? So klassisch sieht er gar nicht aus.



müsste ein 97er sein...



Stefan H schrieb:


> ...hat es nicht die schönsten Ausfallenden;-)
> 
> Rahmengröße?



57cm (m/m)


----------



## Scheibenbremse (22. Mai 2011)

so.. die ersten paar kilometer und abfahrten sind geschafft.

13,05 kilo = cleg4 mit stahlflex, straitline vorbau u.s.w.

einsparpotential 'wäre' also vorhanden - stattdessen kommen beim dämpfer eher noch ein paar gramm drauf.

details werden noch verändert (dämpfer, pedale, reifen!), aber so schaut es erstmal aus:


----------



## Stefan H (22. Mai 2011)

sehr schön!

..aber für ein Foto einen ganzen Bagger zu versenken ;-)


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. Mai 2011)

Fast so schön wie meines! 

Ich frag mich nur warum meines so schwer ist, 13,54kg mit Pedale(XTR Trail) und Tacho??? ....und ich hab keine Vario Stütze!


----------



## Scheibenbremse (24. Mai 2011)

bissl leichter:

tune naben
fat albert reifen
cleg 4 mkII mit leichtester 4 kolben bremse
marta sl scheiben
sattelschelle
kurbel mit einem blatt
keinen umwerfer und linken schalthebel
im augenblick hab ich noch extrem leichte pedale
dafür leichte führung (hab dafür die titanschraube gefertigt und mittel bohrung getunt. das bringst bestimmt.

aber echt schick ist deines auch  nur ne variostütze wär schau 

mit syntace pedalen, double barrel dämpfer, conti reifen werde ich wohl bei ganz grob 13,5 landen

ps: waage stimmt ;-)

war echt warm den tag. hat bestimmt ne abkühlung gebraucht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ditsch (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo Freunde der etwas individuelleren Zweiräder!

Auch wenn ich mich von meinem Mojo trenne, trenne ich mich nicht von Ibis... ;-) Hier mein neues Spielzeug!





Schönes langes Wochenende Euch allen!

Ditsch


----------



## stgr (18. Juni 2011)

Super schön!


----------



## tomac_75 (21. Juni 2011)

Sicherlich einer der schönsten Crosser die ich bisher gesehen habe! Sehr gelungen!!!


----------



## Stefan H (30. Juni 2011)

Sehr schickes Hakkalügi!

Welche Bremsen fährst Du? Erfahrungsbericht?


----------



## Ditsch (30. Juni 2011)

Danke! Hört man(n) gerne, wenn Euch mein Spielzeug gefällt!

@ Stefan:

Das sind Avid Shorty Ultimate Bremsen. Habe nicht allzu viel Erfahrungen mit anderen Cantis, aber sie funktionieren unerwartet gut (bis dato aber nur Erfahrung wenns trocken ist). Werde in den nächsten Wochen die Originalbeläge gegen Swiss Stop tauschen - laut meinem Händler vor allem bei Nässe die bessere Wahl.

Schönen Abend,

Ditsch


----------



## Stefan H (30. Juni 2011)

@ Ditsch

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich noch immer auf der Suche nach einer Bremskombi bin die zumindest befriedigend verzögert.
Ich fahre momentan TRP Cantis mit Sram Force Bremshebeln. 
Bremsleistung ausreichend Tendenz Richtung mangelhaft, hab schon alle namentlichen Bremsbelag-hersteller probiert, jedoch wenig Erfolg.

Ein Crossrad mit Campa sieht mann auch nicht alle Tage!


----------



## Ditsch (30. Juni 2011)

Campa = einmal verbaut und dann hat man die Ruhe. So zumindest meine Erfahrungen...

Zum Thema Bremsen:

Ich habe die TRPs bereits probiert - eine Katastrophe. V-Brakes fallen weg, sonst kommt der Handjob nicht zum Zug... ;-) Somit bleibt nicht viel übrig. Die Avids, so zumindest mein Empfinden, sind zumindest besser als die TRPs (und lassen das Maschinenbauer-Herz höher schlagen - tolle Verarbeitung).

Cheers,

der Asylschwabe


----------



## Scheibenbremse (4. Juli 2011)

weil es weitgehend fertig ist - mal aktuelle bilder für die gallerie

so wie es hier steht kommt es auf *13,4 kg!*

arbeite noch am fahrwerkssetup*. alles andere passt.

fox float fit kashima + van rc + reverb
straitline vorbau + race face atlas lenker
trickstuff cleg 4 mkII + goodridge stahlflex + marta sl scheiben 203/180
cane creek 110 mixed tapered
tune steckachsnaben + ztr flow + dt competition + conti mountain king II 2.4 protection
xtr kurbel, schalthebel hi, shadow schaltwerk + mrp lopes sl führung + yumeya kette + reset pedal mit titanachse, king innenlager
odi griffe und sq lab 611

*wenn zeit ist kommt auf jeden fall anderes öl in die federelemente. ggf werden luftkammer und kartusche verändert.


----------



## Stefan H (4. Juli 2011)

Wie passt der Atlas-lenker farblich zur Kashima-beschichtung?


----------



## Scheibenbremse (4. Juli 2011)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Wie passt der Atlas-lenker farblich zur Kashima-beschichtung?



der lenker passt eher zu den goldenen und schönen deckeln der cleg (nicht im bild) sowie den tune naben. innenlager und nippel fallen erst später auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (4. Juli 2011)

uhh..eine echt schöne Kiste!


----------



## Der_Markus (11. Juli 2011)

Ich meld mich hier auch mal als frischer Ibisianer:









Und bevor sich jemand beschwert sei gesagt das die vordere Bremsleitung noch gekürzt wird, der Spacerturm kommt weg wenn ich sicher bin ob ich die Gabel behalte und der hintere silberne Bremsadapter wird noch gegen einen schwarzen getauscht, der kommt aber wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche...

Der Plastebomber ist heute fertig geworden und wird Morgen zur ersten Probefahrt ausgeführt...


----------



## Stefan H (11. Juli 2011)

...eigentlich müsstest Du Dir noch die Mühe machen und die blauen Verstellknöpfe der Fox Gabel rot zu eloxieren, dann wäre es kontenuierlich Perfekt!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (12. Juli 2011)

Herst, du hast die selben Bremsen(Hope Rot) wie ich! 

Hast du ein Gewicht auch schon?


----------



## Der_Markus (12. Juli 2011)

Stefan H schrieb:


> ...eigentlich müsstest Du Dir noch die Mühe machen und die blauen Verstellknöpfe der Fox Gabel rot zu eloxieren, dann wäre es kontenuierlich Perfekt!



Genau das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Ich werde auch noch "Matchmaker" Schellen für Bremse und Schaltung anbauen, die gibt es nur in schwarz und rot, könnte man dann alles in einem Aufwasch machen...

@Dr. Hannibal:
Meine (Personen-) Waage sagt 14,2kg und die Bloody Marys sind ein Traum, sowohl was das Aussehen betrifft als auch die Funktion, besser als meine Elixir CR und die Code


----------



## M8184 (12. Juli 2011)

Der_Markus schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Ich werde auch noch "Matchmaker" Schellen für Bremse und Schaltung anbauen, die gibt es nur in schwarz und rot, könnte man dann alles in einem Aufwasch machen...
> 
> @Dr. Hannibal:
> Meine (Personen-) Waage sagt 14,2kg und die Bloody Marys sind ein Traum, sowohl was das Aussehen betrifft als auch die Funktion, besser als meine Elixir CR und die Code


 

Inkl. Pedale?


----------



## Der_Markus (12. Juli 2011)

Ja, inkl. Pedale (lt. Hersteller 420g oder so...)


----------



## Der_Markus (13. Juli 2011)

Hm, gestern erste Probefahrt, und ich muss sagen ich bin Begeistert!
Leider ist die Talas aber durchgefallen, mir ist am Liteville gar nicht aufgefallen wie unsensibel sie ist. 
Jetzt geht also die Überlegung los welche Alternative wohl am Besten passen wird, zur Zeit schwanke ich zwischen einer Marzocchi 55 RC3Ti (Lopes läßt grüßen) und einer BOS Deville 160mm (vielleicht sogar mit nem Vip´R oder S**Toy als Dämpfer?)
Fahrstil ist eher Abwärts orientiert, so gut wie kein Wiegetritt und allg. ein Bergauf (vom Oberkörper her) recht ruhiger Fahrstil. Bergab dann wieder eher aktiv mit viel Körpereinsatz in Kurven, bei Bodenwellen oder Anliegern. 

Hat da jemand mit einer der Gabeln schon Erfahrung?


----------



## Scheibenbremse (13. Juli 2011)

mit der 36er float bin ich sehr zufrieden. habe diese aber schon auseinander gehabt und alles liebevoll geschmiert.

noch sensibler aber auch bissl schwerer ist die vanilla.

von marzocchi halte ich persönlich nichts. meine erste und letzte war riesen bockmist. und die meinungen der letzten jahre schwanken vom einen extrem zum anderen..

bos ist auch lecker. jedoch auch mit den 34er rohren und von der bauform her zarter und dezenter. mir hat diese im hd optisch nicht gereicht. ich halte alles unter 36 mm für zu dünn - denn der hd rahmen, speziell das unterrohr von der seite betrachtet, ist sehr kräftig. da sieht eine dünne gabel schnell verlohren aus.

ist aber auch 'nur' meine meinung

schönen abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Markus (13. Juli 2011)

Scheibenbremse schrieb:


> bos ist auch lecker. jedoch auch mit den 34er rohren und von der bauform her zarter und dezenter. mir hat diese im hd optisch nicht gereicht. ich halte alles unter 36 mm für zu dünn - denn der hd rahmen, speziell das unterrohr von der seite betrachtet, ist sehr kräftig. da sieht eine dünne gabel schnell verlohren aus.



Wenn ich mir das hier:http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/4001/lang/x/kw/Joerg%27s_Ibis_Mojo_HD_-_built_by_GO_CYCLE/ ansehe finde ich das nicht wirklich schlimm, und wenn ich mir im Test+Technik Thread durchlese was da über die Deville gesagt wird scheint sie wohl mit am Besten zu meinem Fahrstil zu passen. 
Über die aktuellen Marzocchis (zumindest die 66er) habe ich bisher aber auch nur gutes gehört, gerade was das Ansprechverhalten angeht. 
Mal sehen...


----------



## Der böse Wolf (16. Juli 2011)

Hast Du die 36er neu? Dann würd ich sie erst noch ein wenig fahren. Meine 36 180 Talas war am Anfang auch ne Katastrophe. Jetzt will ich sie nicht mehr hergeben.

Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## Der_Markus (17. Juli 2011)

Ich bin sie jetzt so 300km gefahren... 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## gigo (23. Juli 2011)

hallo zusammen,
hab mich hals über kopf in das mojo hd verliebt! 
kann man irgendwo bilder vom rahmen in grösse L sehen? hab das gefühl, dass alle hd's, die man so sieht, grösse M haben... mich würde wirklich mal der direkte optische vergleich interessieren. bei meiner grösse von 185 cm brauch ich wohl L, oder?

vielen dank!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. Juli 2011)

Meines ist L, bin 181cm groß und bin geschwankt zwischen M und L. Hab mich dann doch für das L entschieden. Für dich auf jeden Fall auch L.

Fotos in meinen Album, da ist aber die Stütze überweit draußen. Muss mal neue Fotos machen. 
Gruß


----------



## gigo (25. Juli 2011)

ok, danke! gibt's von ibis eine tabelle mit größenempfehlungen? denkt ihr, M wäre arg zu klein? bin wie gesagt 185 cm groß, eher kurzer oberkörper und lange beine. hab die bikes gerne wendig... will aber auch nicht mit den knien am lenker anstoßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xenongolf (26. Juli 2011)

-


----------



## boedi (26. Juli 2011)

Kannst mal am Radhaus Starnberg vorbei fahren. Ein Mechaniker von denen hat eins in M aufgebaut, das durfte ich mal probefahren.
Bin 186cm groß und mir wärs zu klein!


----------



## Catsoft (29. Juli 2011)

gigo schrieb:


> ok, danke! gibt's von ibis eine tabelle mit größenempfehlungen? denkt ihr, M wäre arg zu klein? bin wie gesagt 185 cm groß, eher kurzer oberkörper und lange beine. hab die bikes gerne wendig... will aber auch nicht mit den knien am lenker anstoßen




Ich denke auch eher L.


----------



## saene (4. August 2011)

mojo hd im aufbau )))))


----------



## jackturbo (4. August 2011)

saene schrieb:


> mojo hd im aufbau )))))
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 214720



ja lenz! Willkommen im club!!
Freu dich schonmal!!


----------



## gigo (5. August 2011)

Genau so möchte ich es auch aufbauen!!! Müsste nur mal langsam bestellen 
Der Rahmen ist Größe L, oder? Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Farodin (6. August 2011)

Ich fahre mit 183 einen Mojo HD M Rahmen (70mm Vorbau). Für mich passt es wunderbar.
Ich würde es probe fahren, wenn ich die Chance hätte. Mit 2 cm mehr könnte ich mir vorstellen ,dass man je nach Neigung auch mit einem M Rahmen zufrieden ist.
Ich finde nicht, dass ich an der Grenze bin beim Rahmen...
Die Jungs von GoCycle haben mich da in meiner Entscheidung zum Glück bestärkt, ich hätte einen L Rahmen bereut.
Falls jemand einen M Rahmen testen möchte meldet Euch (Raum 76829).


----------



## Ponch (6. August 2011)

Farodin schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit 183 einen Mojo HD M Rahmen (70mm Vorbau). Für mich passt es wunderbar.
> Ich würde es probe fahren, wenn ich die Chance hätte. Mit 2 cm mehr könnte ich mir vorstellen ,dass man je nach Neigung auch mit einem M Rahmen zufrieden ist.
> Ich finde nicht, dass ich an der Grenze bin beim Rahmen...
> Die Jungs von GoCycle haben mich da in meiner Entscheidung zum Glück bestärkt, ich hätte einen L Rahmen bereut.
> Falls jemand einen M Rahmen testen möchte meldet Euch (Raum 76829).



Naja, das ist aber schon an der Grenze. Die Mojos fallen ja auch eher etwas kleiner aus. Mit 183cm würde ich eher ein L mit kurzem Vorbau fahren.
Auch Brian Lopes fährt ein L. Und der ist maximal 180cm groß. Früher fuhr er das Bike in Enduro und DH Rennen in M. Im Dual Slalom in S. Nach Tests hat er dann aber auf L für Enduro etc. und M im Slalom umgestellt. Seiner Meinung nach ist er so deutlich besser unterwegs.
Zu kurz wird bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten einfach zu nervös.
Die Jungs von Ibis (inkl. Scot Nicol) würden dir übrigens ebenfalls ein L empfehlen. ;-)


----------



## Farodin (6. August 2011)

Ich vermute wir bräuchten hier mehr Parameter als die Körpergröße um sinnvolle Empfehlungen zu tätigen. Zumindest die Schrittlänge wäre sicher gut. 
Da ich meist ziemlich zwischen M und L hänge entscheidet letztlich der Einsatzzweck. Bei XC L und ab AM dann M. Auf meinem SX Trail (2008) in M war deutlich weniger Spielraum von meiner Körpergröße als auf dem Mojo, daher die obige Einschätzung.


----------



## saene (6. August 2011)

Bin soeben von der ersten testfahrt zurück.
Ist hinten nicht ganz so flauschig wie das intense 6.6 aber fährt sich echt geil.
Ich 180 gross mojo hd grösse L  vorbau 50
Passt perfekt für runter und hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackturbo (6. August 2011)

saene schrieb:


> Bin soeben von der ersten testfahrt zurück.
> Ist hinten nicht ganz so flauschig wie das intense 6.6 aber fährt sich echt geil.
> Ich 180 gross mojo hd grösse L  vorbau 50
> Passt perfekt für runter und hoch



Zeig doch bitte mal ein foto vom L Rahmen
Ich bin 177 und hab M und finds sehr gut und passend!


----------



## gigo (6. August 2011)

Oh ja, will auch unbedingt ein Foto vom fertigen Aufbau sehen! Rahmen-Gabel-Kombo sah ja schon sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## Martin11 (7. August 2011)

welchen shop aus UK könnt ihr denn für einen onlinekauf empfehlen?


----------



## saene (8. August 2011)

anbei wie gewünscht der fertige aufbau.
ein paar details folgen noch








dämpfersetup nach zweiter fahrt gefunden. das teil geht richtig ab!!
012 fox gabel funzt bereits auf den ersten metern  
012 dämpfer überzeugt mich ebenfalls. 

lg saene


----------



## jackturbo (9. August 2011)

saene schrieb:


> anbei wie gewünscht der fertige aufbau.
> ein paar details folgen noch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 215004
> ...


Sehr geil muss ich sagen!
Ist das die 180er version der talas?
grrtz

Volker


----------



## saene (9. August 2011)

ja ist die 180 talas


----------



## jackturbo (9. August 2011)

saene schrieb:


> ja ist die 180 talas



ach ja und die berühmte frage: Was wiegt es?
Meins wiegt 13,8


----------



## Altitude (15. August 2011)

kleines update - eriksen stütze und campa neutron ultra lrs mit clement strada lgg reifen:


----------



## Jocki (15. August 2011)

Heut wars spaßig. Der neue Dämpfer funktioniert top Den weißen Lenker bitte ignorieren- der ist ne Interimslösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (18. August 2011)




----------



## jackturbo (18. August 2011)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


>



schön böse


----------



## Farodin (18. August 2011)

Sehr schöne Bikes! 

@Jocki: Farblich würde eine Reverb sicher besser passen. 
Wie fährt sich das Mojo mit der Lyrik? Wird die Front zu hoch?

@Rebell: Die Perfektion wäre eine Entlabelung der Easton Stütze.
Es gab mal ein Thread der sich damit beschäftigte. Ein sehr schöner Stealth-Bomber!


----------



## Jocki (18. August 2011)

Reverb kommt demnächst, die Maverick haucht langsam ihr leben aus. Auserdem kommt noch ein easton plastiklenker und die Edge laufräder. Die Lyrik (uturn) funktioniert super. Die 160 mm passen bergab perfekt, ansonsten wird halt das uturn genutzt.


----------



## Rebell-78 (18. August 2011)

Habe auch ein 160-er Gabel und Marzo baut höher als RS.
Den Absenkung habe ich auch am Garda nicht benutzt.
Gut...10cm Steuerrohr (Gr. S) 0,5cm Spacern und ein 6° Vorbau "verdreht" eingebaut.


----------



## Farodin (19. August 2011)

Danke für die Erfahrungen! Ich kann mir vorstellen,dass durch die potentere Front das Bike doch ziemlich bergabtauglich wird.

Edge hat auch schöne Lenker, wenn Du ohnehin auch die passenden Felgen verbauen würdest..  Sieht dann sicher sehr schick aus nach Deinem Umbau! Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (19. August 2011)

Bei Edge hat mir der downhilllenker zuviel upsweep und die anderen sind zu schmal.


----------



## aloha (19. August 2011)

nur am Rande, aus Edge wurde doch Enve.
700 mm sind zu schmal?


----------



## Jocki (19. August 2011)

Jo, das mit der Namensänderung ist bekannt. 78cm Lenkerbreite hat sich bei mir als ideal erwiesen, die 75 cm vom Easton Lenker sind untergrenze.


----------



## san_andreas (19. August 2011)

Naja, 78cm schränken die Auswahl schon etwas ein. Ich finde meinen Enve sehr angenehm, wird aber noch auf 760 gekürzt.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. August 2011)

Saludos.... mein neues Projekt ist fast fertig.

Hier fehlte noch Kette, Umwerfer, Kefü, Bremsrotor hinten:






Hier war es dann 99% fertig, bis auf die Kefü (die kommt nächste Woche dran):






Sorry für die miese Quali. Hatte nur mein Handy dabei. Wenn ich ca. 3 Wochen wieder da bin, werden mal richtige Bilder gemacht. Jungerfernfahrt heute war sagenhaft. Ich war immer vom Mojo überzeugt und spätestens seit heute bin ich großer Fan. Leicht, steif, agil. Das Ding ist eine Rakete.

Grossen Dank an Stefan von Tri Cycles.

Achja, Gewicht wird erst gemessen, wenn die Kefü dran ist. Will ja keiner schummeln hier...  

Teileliste:
IBIS Mojo Carbon HD
Fox Dhx Air
Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air
Hope Pro 2 + Stans ZTR Flow wheels
Avid Elixir CR brakes
SRAM XX Group, but x.0 directmount derailleur
NC-17 MG II Ti S-Pro
SDG i-Fly 31,6 and i-beam Bel Air
Cane Creek Headset
Easton Haven 55mm stem + Easton Haven Carbon handlebar
Fat Albert Front + Rear UST 2.4
G-Junkies ZweiG chainguide (noch nicht verbaut)


----------



## joeruest (23. August 2011)

Hallo Stefan, hallo IBIS Gemeinde, 

Jetzt habe ich monatelang im Forum geschnüffelt und mir die Superkracher von Ibis in der Galerie angeschaut. Eins feiner als das andere. Jetzt habe ich dann auch mal zugeschlagen und mir ein Mojo HD in Vitamin P bei Jörg in Münster gekauft. Ich habe das u. A. gemacht weil ihr (Du) als Importeur wirklich eine guten Service bietet und im Forum immer mit Rat, Tat und Info´s aufwartet. Super Job, Stefan. Außerdem ist Jörg in Münster mir schon bekannt, weil ich da auch mein immer noch formidables Blur LTC habe. Ich traue mich gar nicht, meine Bilder reinzustellen, weil an dem bikes noch nicht alles so ist, wie es sein soll. Lenker, Pedale, Umwerfer und der Nobby hinten müssen noch weg. Und bei den Laufrädern bin ich mir nicht so sicher !???! Aber mal sehen.
Josef


----------



## saene (23. August 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIP5s-1YShc"]Bahnentour Davos mit Mike      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bahnentour Davos mit Mojo HD


----------



## sevens4 (23. August 2011)

Heute mein Mojo Hd Rahmen mit 2012 updates ausgepackt. )


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. August 2011)

@joeruest: Wo hast Du diese Gummmischützer her? Hersteller? Die suche ich schon länger...


----------



## kuka.berlin (23. August 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> @joeruest: Wo hast Du diese Gummmischützer her? Hersteller? Die suche ich schon länger...


Jagwire Rahmenschützer Tube Tops 3G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christoph1984 (23. August 2011)

Hallo in die Runde Ich bin mittlerweile auch dem Mojo HD Virus verfallen und derzeit auf der Suche nach dem Rahmen in Größe M. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wo man diesen zu einem guten Kurs bekommen kann? Vielleicht will ja auch jemand seinen Rahmen abtreten und gegen einen 2012er upgraden?

Besten Dank vorab!

Chris


----------



## sevens4 (24. August 2011)

Ist reserviert


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. August 2011)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Jagwire Rahmenschützer Tube Tops 3G


Danke schön!


----------



## Christoph1984 (26. August 2011)

Hallo sevens4,

das hört sich schon einmal sehr interessant an. Habe dir schon eine PM geschrieben. Gerne jedoch auch an [email protected]

Beste Grüße aus Leogang!

Christoph


----------



## Christoph1984 (3. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage in die Runde. Ibis hat das Mojo ja zum Modelljahr 2012 überarbeitet was unter anderen auch eine andere Steckachse bedeutet (142mm statt 135mm). Daher die Frage - kann man einen älteren Rahmen durch Austausch der Ausfallenden auf die neue 142mm Maxle umrüsten?

Besten Dank vorab!

Christoph


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. September 2011)

Hi! Das SL hat 135mm Achsbreite und das NEUE SL-R 142mm. Das SL-R ist ein Komplett neuer Rahmen. Somit ist das alte leider nicht umrüstbar. 

Gruß


----------



## Christoph1984 (3. September 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Meine Frage bezieht sich eher auf das Mojo HD - welches in der 2012er Version ja nun auch eine 142-12mm Maxle statt der bisherigen 135mm Achse besitzt. Lässt sich dies umrüsten?


----------



## sevens4 (3. September 2011)

Nur wenn Du den ganzen Hinterbau wechselst.


----------



## Martin11 (3. September 2011)

Hallo, 

ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem Mojo HD. Am liebsten wäre mir ein 2011er Rahmen in Größe L. Farbe: weiß oder Vitamin P. Falls es noch bei jemanden Bestände gibt, bitte PM an mich. Vielleicht hat auch jemand einen Tipp, wo man noch nach Beständen nachfragen könnte.

Vielen Dank!

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (9. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich seit gestern auch zur Gemeinde der Ibis-Besitzer gehöre, hier mal ein Bild von meinem Mojo HD. Das Bike hat den "shakedown" heute gut überstanden, morgen geht's auf die erste richtige Tour. Weitere Bilder folgen.






Gewicht so wie's dasteht 14,4 kg, mit dem Flow-Laufradsatz und 2.4er Rubber Queen liegt es knapp über 14 kg.


----------



## Stefan H (10. September 2011)

Schickes Baby!
Ist das eine Lyrik RC2 DH ?
Wenn ja, gib mal einen Erfahrungsbericht..


----------



## sevens4 (10. September 2011)

Heute mein Mojo Hd zum ersten mal in der Wildnis bewegt, dann noch beim Bikemech an die Waage gehängt. 13,25 Kg in grösse M )


----------



## Muffley (10. September 2011)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Schickes Baby!
> Ist das eine Lyrik RC2 DH ?
> Wenn ja, gib mal einen Erfahrungsbericht..



Hallo Stefan,
ja, das ist eine Lyrik RC2DH mit 170 mm, allerdings nicht im Standardsetup sondern von Forumsmitglieder Lord Helmchen getuned.

Im Werkssetup ist die Lyrik recht hölzern, das stellt das Tuning ab. Er verbaut ein spezielles Midvalvetuning, welches federbasiert greift und insbesondere in langsamen, verblockten Sektionen Gold wert ist, da die Gabel überhaupt nicht wegsackt sondern super kontrollierbar bleibt.
Neben dem Midvalvetuning wird die Highspeed Druck- und Zugstufe angepasst, für kontrolliertere Dämpfung und bessere Bodenverfolgung.

Mit diesen Änderungen passt die Lyrik optimal zum DW-Link Hinterbau des Mojo, wie ich heute bei einer fast fünfstündigen Trailtour rund um Stuttgart feststellen konnte. Das Rad vermittelt bergab eine unglaubliche Sicherheit und ist trotzdem im Lenkwinkel nicht zu flach, da halte ich den aktuellen Trend sowieso für eine Sackgasse. 64° an 'nem Longtravel-Tourer ist einfach zuviel des guten (zumindest für mich).

Mit den aktuellen Erfahrungen wächst jetzt schon wieder der Wunsch, noch eine leichte "Trailrakete" auf Basis des Mojo SLR aufzubauen, mit leichter Gabel, 2 x 10 Antrieb, XTR-Bremsen und einem Laufradsatz mit DTSwiss 240, CXRay und Flow sollte da ein Gesamtgewicht von unter 11 kg problemlos realisierbar sein. Mit dem Rad könnte man dann auch beim einen oder anderen technischen Marathon auftauchen und Angst und Schrecken verbreiten. 

Gibt's da eigentlich schon einen Termin wann der Mojo SLR in Deutschland verfügbar sein wird?


----------



## Muffley (11. September 2011)

und wie versprochen hier noch ein paar zusätzliche Bilder. Nach der ersten längeren Tour gestern bin ich von meinem Mojo HD wirklich vollständig überzeugt. Das Bike läuft super.


----------



## Stefan H (11. September 2011)

Traumbike ´punkt´

Bzgl. deiner Gabel. 
Ich fahre zurzeit auch eine Lyrik allerdings die RC. Bin eigentlich grundsätzlich zufrieden, jedoch das ´recht hölzern´ wie Du es umschreibst
passt ganz gut zur aktuellen performance. Ich dachte erst das gibt sich mit der Zeit..-> die muss sich ja noch einfahren. Dem ist aber leider nicht so.
Vielleicht sollte ich diese mal zu einer Tuning-firma geben.
Hast Du einen genauen Kontakt?

Bzgl. des SL-R ´s werden wir in den nächsten Wochen die ersten bekommen.
Wenn Du mal ein´s Probefahren möchtest, der Go-cycle in Münster hat eines der begehrtesten Testbike zurzeit auf Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. September 2011)

Der Lenkwinkel wird ja noch flacher durch den recht hoch bauenden King Steuersatz. Zwischen Rahmen und Gabel. Obwohl der Zentimeter wird nicht viel ausmachen.


----------



## Surfjunk (11. September 2011)

2 Fragen

Wie bitte steht das Bike auf dem Bild?

Ich fahre eine 2010 Lyrik an meine Speci Enduro Expert. 
Das etwas "hölzern" trifft es recht gut. 
Wer macht den Tuning dran?
Habt ihr mal ein Link oder sonst was?


----------



## san_andreas (12. September 2011)

Der User "Lord Helmchen" macht das Tuning. Einfach anschreiben, der ist im Fahrwegsbereich sehr bewandert.


----------



## Muffley (12. September 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel wird ja noch flacher durch den recht hoch bauenden King Steuersatz. Zwischen Rahmen und Gabel. Obwohl der Zentimeter wird nicht viel ausmachen.



naja, ein cm macht etwas 0,5° aus, d.h. man wäre dann bei den 66° die Ibis auf der Homepage für das Mojo HD mit 180 mm Gabel angibt. In jedem Fall trifft das Bike für mich genau den Punkt zwischen Sicherheit bergab und genügend Agilität.


----------



## Muffley (12. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> 2 Fragen
> 
> Wie bitte steht das Bike auf dem Bild?
> 
> ...



zu Frage 1:
- man nehme ca. 40 cm eines 5 mm dicken Drahts (unteres Ende einer Tomaten-Pflanzstütze) und biege diesen an einem Ende ca. 5 cm lang um 90° ab. Das kürzere Teil geht in die hohle Achse der Kurbel, das andere Ende steckt im Boden. Der Rest ist 2 min. Arbeit in Photoshop...

zu Frage 2:
- User "Lord Helmchen" ist in Sachen Lyrik-Tuning ein wahrer Meister und holt wirklich alles aus der Gabel heraus. Wenn jetzt noch jemand eine leichte Titanfeder für die Lyrik anbietet, die das Gewicht in Richtung 2.000 g bringt, wäre es perfekt.


----------



## Surfjunk (12. September 2011)

Zu Frage 1.
Ahhhaa 

Zu Frage 2.
Kontakt schon per Pm hergestellt, danke für den Tipp


----------



## lewulu (13. September 2011)

Hallo an Alle,
und noch ein HD - danke an Jörg und Uwe von GO CYCLE. Eigentlich wollte ich ja meinen 20 Jahre alten Traum von einem YETI realisieren.


----------



## Stefan H (18. September 2011)

@lewulu 

egal, absolut ebenwürdig


----------



## Martin11 (20. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich baue auch gerade ein Mojo HD (Rahmengröße L) auf. Was würdet ihr für einen Vorbau in Verbindung mit einem RaceFace Atlas FR verwenden?

Das Bike soll tourentauglich sein. Hauptaugenmerk liegt allerdings beim runterdüsen. 

Ich selbst bin 1.88 groß.


----------



## jackturbo (20. September 2011)

welche frabe hat das HD und der atlas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin11 (20. September 2011)

Mojo weiß, Atlas gold

hoffe ich kann bald ein paar Fotos hochladen.


----------



## jackturbo (20. September 2011)

Vorbau XC/Freeride : 70mm - Winkel 0° - O/S - Hope
wie wärs mit dem in Gold?
Beschreibung : CNC Maschinell hergestelt aus einem Stück 2014 Aluminium mit dreidimensional gefräster Ausführung. Entgegengesetzte Schrauben in der Gabelklemme und vier Schrauben in der Lenkerklemme ermöglichen äußerst stabile Lenkeigenschaften. Hope Zeichen sind an der Seite und vorne an den Deckel geätzt.

Kompatibel mit dem Hope Beleuchtungssatz.

Anwendungsbereich

Mountainbikes jeder Art.

Farben

Silber, rot, blau, schwarz, gold und gunsmoke.

159g

grtz

V


----------



## Martin11 (20. September 2011)

hab mir rein vom optischen einen kürzeren Vorbau vorgestellt. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es dann mit der tourentauglichkeit aussieht.

Mir schwebt da der Straitline SSC 50mm vor.


----------



## jackturbo (20. September 2011)

Also ich fahr den gleichen und finde es bei 160mm Gabel voll tourentauglich und auch bergab ist es ein kracher! 

grrtz


----------



## sevens4 (20. September 2011)

Hier ein Bild von meinem Mojo im Schnee


----------



## jackturbo (20. September 2011)




----------



## w.o.t.a.n (22. September 2011)

...


----------



## Stefan H (22. September 2011)

@ wotan

Die ersten Mojo´s sind immer noch einer der schönsten...


----------



## Christoph1984 (1. Oktober 2011)

So, langsam aber sicher nimmt mein Mojo Form an.

Weiß jemand wann die neue Formula RO/ Oval zu haben sein wird?
Außerdem bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem Paar Hadley Naben. Wenn jemand eine gute Bezugsquelle weiß bitte melden.






[/url][/IMG]

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (1. Oktober 2011)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann die neue Formula RO/ Oval zu haben sein wird?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Christoph



In Riva ist die Bremse schon angekommen.... Sollte also lieferbar sein.


----------



## Christoph1984 (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche die ganze Zeit schon im Netz aber außen den Beitragen der letzten Messen ist irgendwie nichts zu finden.


----------



## ibislover (1. Oktober 2011)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> ...Außerdem bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem Paar Hadley Naben. Wenn jemand eine gute Bezugsquelle weiß bitte melden...


haas fahrradtechnick vertreibt die. auch santana tandems, daher der link.

mr. hadley @ work





hatte ich auch mal. wirklich erstklassige naben. auf gleicher höhe wie king. bei uns nur kaum zu bekommen.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2011)

Die Hadley gehen ggf. auch über balfa.co.uk, da die oft zusammen mit Foes verkauft werden.

Direkt lieferbar sind sie bei freeride-it:

http://www.free-ride.it/free-ride/index.php/appareles/hadley
http://freeride.virtualauto.it/inde..._id=17&zenid=b887233663ad37dcf5bdd0e5db6747c2


----------



## Christoph1984 (1. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung Jungs!

Ich denke da werde ich gleich zuschlagen und dem Ibis etwas guten gönnen. Dann fehlen mir nur noch die Formula RO Bremsen und die BOS Deville.


----------



## sevens4 (2. Oktober 2011)

Bos Deville stand bei mir auch in der engeren Wahl, aber aufgrund des fehlenden services in ch habe ich darauf verzichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christoph1984 (2. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich bei Fox mit den letzten drei Gabeln Pech hatte und die Buchsen nach nicht einmal einem Monat ausgeschlagen waren kommt mir Fox erst mal nicht mehr ins Haus. Ich habe mich jedoch auch nie an die Service Intervalle gehalten - aber wer macht das schon. 

Mal sehen wie sich die BOS so schlägt.

Welche Übersetzungen fahrt ihr eigentlich? Ich tendiere momentan zu 38-26 bzw. 36-11.


----------



## sevens4 (2. Oktober 2011)

Im Moment fahre ich 38/26vorne und hinten 34-11 wechsle aber hinten auch auf 36-11 bei längeren aufstiegen ist es idealer für ich


----------



## Stefan H (2. Oktober 2011)

Mein aktueller Favorit auf dem Mojo HD;
1 fach 36Zähne mit 10 fach 11-36 Ritzel
(für den Taunus, wo ich es am meisten bewege, absolut ausreichend)


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. Oktober 2011)

ich fahr noch oldschool! -3fach!


----------



## Scheibenbremse (3. Oktober 2011)

am HD fahr ich auch ein 36er mit 11/32.

was ich damit nicht schaffe wird geschoben.
mit 30 bin ich ja jetzt senior. da darf ich das 

bei tests war ich hierbei nie viel langsamer gegenüber denen die fahren.
als nächstes kommt wohl aber 37 mit 11/34. dies dürfte (für mich) am HD perfekt sein.


----------



## sevens4 (3. Oktober 2011)

Scheibenbremse schrieb:


> am HD fahr ich auch ein 36er mit 11/32.
> 
> was ich damit nicht schaffe wird geschoben.
> mit 30 bin ich ja jetzt senior. da darf ich das
> ...


 
1 Fach ist sicher berechtigt, aber bei uns in der Schweiz in den Bergen, kannst Du vergessen.


----------



## Christoph1984 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit den aktuellen Race Face Kurbeln?

An das Mojo soll die Turbine SL in schwarz. Die SIXC sagt mir optisch nicht so zu und irgendwie bin ich bei der Kurbel skeptisch was Karbon angeht. Sicherlich unberechtigt aber die Arme kriegen ja doch hier und da mal gut was ab.

MfG

Chris


----------



## sevens4 (4. Oktober 2011)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit den aktuellen Race Face Kurbeln?
> 
> An das Mojo soll die Turbine SL in schwarz. Die SIXC sagt mir optisch nicht so zu und irgendwie bin ich bei der Kurbel skeptisch was Karbon angeht. Sicherlich unberechtigt aber die Arme kriegen ja doch hier und da mal gut was ab.
> 
> ...


SIXC absolut kein Problem, hätte ich wieder verbaut, ist mir aber zu teuer und vom Schaltkomfort gefällt mir Shimano besser.


----------



## Catsoft (5. Oktober 2011)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit den aktuellen Race Face Kurbeln?
> 
> An das Mojo soll die Turbine SL in schwarz. Die SIXC sagt mir optisch nicht so zu und irgendwie bin ich bei der Kurbel skeptisch was Karbon angeht. Sicherlich unberechtigt aber die Arme kriegen ja doch hier und da mal gut was ab.
> 
> ...



Das die Arme mal was abbekommen ist kein Problem. Lack drauf und fertig... Du solltest aber die Originalblätter verwenden, es sind wohl schon Kurbeln an den Augen ausgebrochen. Die Originalblätter stützen sich jedenfalls ab, z.B. nicht. Da liegt die volle Last dann an der Kettenblattschraube an.

Ich kann die RF nur empfehlen.

Robert


----------



## Farodin (5. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum bezüglich der SIXC 
Die macht einen super Eindruck und ist vom Gewicht her keine Clavicula. Kann man Problemlos fahren-es ist ja auch lebenslange Garantie auf die Gruppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christoph1984 (5. Oktober 2011)

@Farodin: Toller Aufbau - so ähnlich wird's meins auch aussehen Ich denke es wird eine Turbine SL in schwarz. 

Jetzt fehlen noch BOS Deville, BOS Vip'r, Race Face Turbine SL, die Hadley Naben und die Formula Oval. Bin schon gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Oktober 2011)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> @Farodin: Toller Aufbau - so ähnlich wird's meins auch aussehen Ich denke es wird eine Turbine SL in schwarz.
> 
> Jetzt fehlen noch BOS Deville, BOS Vip'r, Race Face Turbine SL, die Hadley Naben und die Formula Oval. Bin schon gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt.


Ui, da ist aber jemand sehr exklusiv unterwegs. Würde mich dann sehr freuen mal einen ersten Fahrbericht zu lesen. Also, wenn es dann irgendwann fertig ist und mal so richtig hart ran genommen wurde. Insbesondere BOS Komponenten und Bremse interessieren mich. Hadley Naben könnte interessant werden: Soweit ich weiß gibt es keine, die für den 142mm Hinterbau taugt? Oder gibt es einen Adapter von dem ich nix weiß? Bisher bauen die ja nur 135er oder 150er Naben.


----------



## sevens4 (6. Oktober 2011)

Der Bos Vip`r würde mich auch noch intressieren, Gewicht und die Einstell optionen?


----------



## Christoph1984 (6. Oktober 2011)

Mein Rahmen ist noch von vor dem "Facelift". Daher hat er auch noch den 135mm Hinterbau und die Hadley passt rein Die Naben sollte nächste Woche kommen. Es hängt eigentlich einzig und allein an den Bremsen die es nach wie vor nirgends gibt. Sobald es fährt gibt es auch ein Feedback zu den Teilen.

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## ibislover (6. Oktober 2011)

dann hol dir doch ein paar shimano slx oder günstige avid bis die gewünschte formula verfügbar ist.
die 100-150 euro müssen bei dem aufbau auch noch drin sein.


----------



## Christoph1984 (6. Oktober 2011)

SO locker sitzt das Geld nun auch nicht Wird nur gekauft was auch ans Rad kommt. Der Aufbau wird bei weitem nicht so teuer wie es ausschaut. Dafür dauert die Geschichte dann halt aber auch etwas länger.

P.S.: ist das grüne Turner deins? Sehr geil!


----------



## Ponch (7. Oktober 2011)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Mein aktueller Favorit auf dem Mojo HD;
> 1 fach 36Zähne mit 10 fach 11-36 Ritzel
> (für den Taunus, wo ich es am meisten bewege, absolut ausreichend)



Vorne sind 36 vielleicht etwas zu viel. Ich würde lieber 34 und 11-36 probieren.


----------



## Christoph1984 (7. Oktober 2011)

Noch eine Frage in die Runde - was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Pedale am All Mountain oder Enduro? Ich bin mir noch etwas unschlüssig und schwanke zwischen XTR Trial, dem Crank Brothers Mallet oder normal Flatpedal und gescheiten Schuhen.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## sevens4 (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre die XTR Trail, mehr aus gewichtsgründen. Das Dx wäre von der Funktion eigentlich die bessere Wahl für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matzell (18. Oktober 2011)

ahoi, bin jetzt auch Stolzer besitzer eines IBIS Mojo HD 
Werde es zum WE hin Aufbauen und mal sehen wie es sich so Schlägt.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Oktober 2011)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage in die Runde - was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Pedale am All Mountain oder Enduro? Ich bin mir noch etwas unschlüssig und schwanke zwischen XTR Trial, dem Crank Brothers Mallet oder normal Flatpedal und gescheiten Schuhen.


Ich fahre Magnesium-Flatpedals mit langen Pins und Titanachse. Sehr leicht, sehr guter Grip. Wenn man viel bergauf kurbelt, sind Clickies wegen des geringeren Gewichts (denke da z.B. an die Eggbeater) und der besseren Kraftübertragung sicher besser, aber ich schätze einfach die Freiheit mehr.


----------



## Stefan H (18. Oktober 2011)

@matzell

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Christoph1984 (18. Oktober 2011)

Gratuliere - vor allem zu meiner Traumfarbe

Mal sehen wer eher fertig ist. Aber wie es bisher aussieht lassen die BOS Teile und Naben noch eine Weile auf sich warten. Die Wahl ist übrigens auf ein Paar Point One Racing Podium gefallen. Das Angebot war zu verlockend.


----------



## Martin11 (1. November 2011)

Mein Aufbau ist fast komplett. Allerdings komm ich einfach auf keinen grünen Zweig was den Antrieb angeht. Vorgestellt habe ich mir die komplette 2x10 X0 Gruppe, allerdings ist die preislich natürlich hoch angesiedelt. Was kann man denn sinnvoll mixen um den Preis ein wenig zu senken?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. November 2011)

umwerfer kannste auch günstigen shimano xt nehmen, funzt genauso gut. kurbeln würde ich nicht dran sparen. kassette kann man dran sparen, muss man aber nicht. ich hab die XX kassette, hab ich rel. günstig bekommen. schaltwerk würde ich definitiv nicht dran sparen. kette... hmm.. ja. da kann man zu not ein bisschen sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MojoTom (2. November 2011)

Martin11 schrieb:


> Was kann man denn sinnvoll mixen um den Preis ein wenig zu senken?



Ich habe jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht die Preise der X0 im Kopf..
..aber *preiswerte und schöne Kurbeln* wären:

- die neue *Shimano XT* in schwarz: endlich mal wieder eine schöne XT
- *Race Face* Kurbeln: z.b. *Turbine*, auch sehr schön!


----------



## Stefan H (2. November 2011)

Genau..ich muss sagen, die neue XT 2012 ist richtig richtig gelungen.
Vor allen die Kurbeln.
Was mir nicht so ganz gefällt, sind die Bremshebel der Scheibenbremsen.
Der Chromlook sieht ein wenig billig aus..


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. November 2011)

Bremsen fährt man eh Hope, ungeschriebenes Gesetz bei IBIS!


----------



## MojoTom (2. November 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Bremsen fährt man eh Hope, ungeschriebenes Gesetz bei IBIS!




die letzten hope modelle die ich sehen und fahren durfte sind durchaus schön und packen zu. vor allem scheiben und adapter sind nett 
wobei mir eigentlich nur die flagge so garnicht gefallen will  die naben würde ich aber mal ausprobieren. sollen auch recht gut sein.


persönlich stehe ich bei bremsen auf mineralöl.
aber eher wegen umwelt, hautverträglichkeit, lackverträglichkeit (?)


-> die aktuelle xtr trail ist  und um ein VIELfaches besser verarbeitet als die XT. zumal die XT doch glatt zweiteilig geworden ist :kotz:

-> und auch eine marta sl verrichtet extrem zuverlässig ihren dienst 

meine persönlich DOT 5.1 AUSNAHME:

-> cleg 4 mkII 


PS: gibt so langsam deutlich mehr schöne vögel hier..


----------



## Kerberos (3. November 2011)

MojoTom schrieb:


> - die neue *Shimano XT* in schwarz: endlich mal wieder eine schöne XT



Mein Mojo ist bestellt, ich rechne in ca. 3-5 Wochen damit. Dann werde ich Bilder posten können vom Mojo HD 160 Black in L mit 2012er schwarzer XT-Kurbel.


----------



## Christoph1984 (3. November 2011)

Ich habe übrigens einen Satz nagelneu Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben abzugeben.
Der Laufradsatz hat bisher also weder einen Reifen noch einen Meter Straße gesehen.
*1x VR schwarz, 20mm Steckachse und 9mm RQ (beiden Endkappen dabei)
*1x HR scharz, 135mm

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Martin11 (3. November 2011)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens einen Satz nagelneu Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben abzugeben.
> Der Laufradsatz hat bisher also weder einen Reifen noch einen Meter Straße gesehen.
> *1x VR schwarz, 20mm Steckachse und 9mm RQ (beiden Endkappen dabei)
> *1x HR scharz, 135mm
> ...



hättest das mal vor nem Monat gesagt 

von mir folgen auch bald Bilder


----------



## Christoph1984 (5. November 2011)

Nabend,

ich brauche mal wieder eine gescheite Dämpfer-/ Gabelpumpe. Kann jemand etwas empfehlen? Die Reset Power Pump ist doch auch nur umgelabelt wie es aussieht. Weiß jemand was da drunter steckt?

MfG

Christoph


----------



## Muffley (6. November 2011)

Guten Morgen,

zum einen gibt's ein Update meines MojoHD (neue Gabel & LRS):























achja, und das HD hat gestern noch ein kleines Brüderchen bekommen:


----------



## Christoph1984 (6. November 2011)

Wahnsinn - vor allem das HD. Toller Aufbau und sehr stimmig!
Wie bist du mit der Devise bisher zufrieden? Ich wurde zuletzt leider auf nochmal zwei Wochen Wartezeit vertröstet.

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (6. November 2011)

Danke Christoph, dafür dass ich Ibis Bikes erst seit wenigen Monaten kenne ist die "Vermehrungsrate" ziemlich hoch. Jetzt noch ein finster aufgebautes Ripley in mattem Sichtcarbon, das wär's.

Die Deville ist ein Traum. Die erste Luftgabel die an Stufen nicht wegsackt und trotz 30% Sag auch bei verpatzten Landungen nicht durchschlägt.
Deshalb habe ich auch die 140 mm Variante für's SLR ausgewählt. Ist zwar schwerer als eine Fox oder DT aber die Performance ist unvergleichlich besser.


----------



## Christoph1984 (6. November 2011)

Na das klingt doch nach Vorfreude Wo hast du deine Deville denn gekauft? Hast du die TRC genommen?
Zumindest der Vip'r ist letzte Woche schonmal eingetroffen. Erster Eindruck - Top Haptik und Verarbeitung.


----------



## Muffley (6. November 2011)

die Devilles sind von Bike-Components, im HD ist eine 170 mm mit tapered-Schaft ohne TRC drin, im SLR eine 140er mit 1 1/8" Schaft und TRC.
Der Vip'r würde mich auch interessieren (eher für's SLR, ich bin kein großer Fox-Freund), berichte doch mal wie der sich macht.


----------



## Christoph1984 (6. November 2011)

Wenn es denn mal fährt gerne Aber im Moment meinen es die Lieferraten nicht gut mit mir.


----------



## sevens4 (6. November 2011)

Bin auch am suchen nach einem anderen Dämpfer, da mich der RP23 nicht so überzeugt. RS Vivid Air oder CCDB air würden mich intressieren Manitou gefällt mir wegen den vielen einstell möglichkeiten. Evt. hat ja wer einen der Modelle verbaut.


----------



## wildermarkus (6. November 2011)

@ Muffley

Wooooow

Richtig geiles Teil dein HD!!!!

Das wäre auch was für mich!!!


----------



## Kerberos (7. November 2011)

Muffley schrieb:


> achja, und das HD hat gestern noch ein kleines Brüderchen bekommen



Schöööne Fahrräder!  
Der SLR-LRS ohne Labels sieht ganz elegant aus. Hast Du abgekratzt oder eloxieren lassen oder wie?


----------



## Muffley (7. November 2011)

das sind ganz normale ZTR Flow, da gehen die Aufkleber sehr leicht ab. Beim EXC 1550 am Mojo HD leider nicht, da sind die Aufkleber überlackiert...


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2011)

Tolle Räder, nur was hat das kleine Brüderlein da für ein Geschwür auf der Sattelstütze ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackturbo (7. November 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Tolle Räder, nur was hat das kleine Brüderlein da für ein Geschwür auf der Sattelstütze ?


----------



## MojoTom (7. November 2011)

das könnte von der form her ein terry sein  oder?

schlimm finde ich den aber nicht. und wenn er sich bequem fährt.. 

finde beide bikes bis auf ein paar ganz kleine details auch sehr gelungen.


für HD besitzer/aufbauer: der einzige steuersatz der beim HD einen sauberen & flüssigen übergang zwischen steuerrohr und gabelkrone ermöglicht ist der cane creek 110. der ist oben so breit wie der rahmen - und unten so breit wie ein 1.5 steuerrohr. bei alle anderen entstehen deutliche sichbare kanten.


----------



## Muffley (7. November 2011)

naja, so schlimm finden ich den alten Terry Fly RSR dann auch wieder nicht, vor allem passt er zu meinem Hintern...Der neue (auf dem HD) sieht aber schon etwas sportlicher aus und eventuell bringt ja das Christkind einen für das SLR.

@MojoTom: hält der Cane Creek denn qualitätsmässig mit dem Reset bzw. dem Chris King mit? Cleane Optik ist prima, aber die Funktion und die Haltbarkeit müssen eben auch stimmen und da sind Reset und CK sowas wie die Rolls Royce und Bentley der Steuersätze.


----------



## MojoTom (7. November 2011)

ich würde vermuten die *110er *reihe von cane creek ist verarbeitungs- und dichtungstechnisch mittlerweile vergleichbar mit chris king. bereits in der hand (haptik) unterscheidet er sich doch deutlich von den mittelklasse steuersätzen im eigenen sortiment.

chris king würde ich reset und cane creek wohl trotzdem vorziehen - wenn es denn optisch passt. ausgerechnet beim hd passt aber der 110er mixed tapered wirklich sehr sauber.

kann mal nen foto machen..
ps: geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden

@muffley: musst jetzt aber keinen anderen steuersatz kaufen  sind schon hochwertige komponenten die du da fährst. und das silber vom slr ist echt schön. VIEL SPASS damit.


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2011)

MojoTom schrieb:


> chris king würde ich reset und cane creek wohl trotzdem vorziehen - wenn es denn optisch passt.



Mein Favorit ist immer Reset.


----------



## Muffley (7. November 2011)

im Vergleich gefällt mir der Reset auch besser als der CK. Der Reset hat unten ein Lager mit 45 mm Innendurchmesser drin, das könnte man auch als Drehkranz für einen Autokran verwenden, bedingt halt einen etwas massiveren Konus unten, dafür hält das dann auch.

Beim CK habe ich immer Probleme mit Knacken, der will mit viel Liebe und Fett verbaut werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (7. November 2011)

MojoTom schrieb:


> @muffley: musst jetzt aber keinen anderen steuersatz kaufen  sind schon hochwertige komponenten die du da fährst. und das silber vom slr ist echt schön. VIEL SPASS damit.



Danke. Das SLR macht wirklich Spass, ist ein super agiles und wendiges Bike, eine echte Trailrakete halt.
Ich hatte leichte Bedenken ob des etwas steilen Lenkwinkels, aber wenn ich einen laufruhigen Bergab-Panzer will, nehm' ich einfach das HD.

Mit leichten Reifen, einer normalen Sattelstütze, längerem Vorbau und schmalerem Lenker kann man mit dem SLR auch beim einen oder anderen Hobby-Marathon Angst und Schrecken verbreiten...


----------



## Rebell-78 (7. November 2011)

Muffley, gratulation und viel Spass wünsche ich dir 
Da Du so viele Bikes hast,(+Renner..) sollte dein Hinter ruhig ein SLR vertragen können 

Für den "alten" Mojo brauch ich auch ein Steuersatz. Was könnt ihr empfehlen? KG baut etwas hoch, aber für ein S Rahmen mit 10cm Steuerrohr könnte kein Problem sein, trotz ein Lyrik vorne.


----------



## MojoTom (8. November 2011)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Für den "alten" Mojo brauch ich auch ein Steuersatz.



im mojo carbon und mojo sl ist ein integrierter steuersatz verbaut.

king und reset fallen hier also eh schonmal aus, da beide nur klassisch und semi-integriert bauen.

hmmm... cane creek 110 wäre hier wohl der wertigste 

ps: zwei is-2 hab ich hier noch.


----------



## Matzell (8. November 2011)

so hier mal mein afbau 
geändert werden aber noch 

Sattelstütze RS reverb
bereifung nobby/racing
Kurbel von 3x auf 2x XTR XT oder X9


----------



## MojoTom (8. November 2011)

Matzell schrieb:


> so hier mal mein afbau
> geändert werden aber noch
> 
> Sattelstütze RS reverb
> ...



auch nett 

aber du willst nicht ernsthaft an einem 180/160 mm bike nobby/racing pellen verbauten  fährst du damit cc sprintrennen?

wenn es leichter rollen soll greif zur black chili mischung von conti!!!
-> rubber queen 2.4 für grip
-> mountain king 2.4 protection als allrounder (um/unter 700g)

das wär zumindest mein tipp.

zumal die conti top-reifen aus korbach (germany) kommen und deutsche arbeitsplätze unterstützt werden. während schwalbe zum selben vk in indonesien fertigt. frechheit finde ich! fernen ist die black chili mischung wirklich klasse 

in jedem fall auch dir viel spass


----------



## Matzell (8. November 2011)

also Conti ist überhaupt nicht mein ding, der MTN king ist mal sowas von mies den werd ich mir bestimmt nichts ans rad packen 
evt auch maxxis highroller oder fat albert. 
aber trotzdem danke für den tipp


----------



## beinchen dick (8. November 2011)

Ein Lob an Stefan und Hendrik von Tri-Cycles!

Hatte mit meinem "normalen" Mojo leichte Probleme. Daraufhin habe ich mich mit Stefan & Co auseinandergesetzt und ich muss sagen, sie haben alles getan um mir als Kunden gerecht zu werden.
Es gab schließlich einen neuen Rahmen(heute Mojo HD) an dem mit leichten Modifikationen alle Teile des Vorgängermodells eines klassischen Mojo verbaut werden konnten.
Ich kann also nur sagen, neben einem tollen Bike gibt es in Wiesbaden auch einen tollen Service.

DANKE!


----------



## Christoph1984 (16. November 2011)

Nach Wochen des Wartens gehen heute wenigstens die Hadleys zu mir auf Reise.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Farodin (24. November 2011)

Deine Bikes sind beide der Wahnsinn Muffley!!!
Ich liebäugle selber noch mit einem Tranny in grün oder orange zu meinem HD.

Hat jemand schonmal versucht eine normale Sattelklemme (zb. a la Tune Würger) zu verbauen? Es dürfte schwierig sein wegen der Rundung oder? Ich brauche unbedingt noch einen Farbflecks in der Sitzrohr-Kante!

Falls jemand gerade ein HD aufbauen sollte... Ich habe noch einen passenden Chris King Steuersatz in schwarz (InSet Tapered Mixed) und auch einige andere Teile. Im Bikemarkt sind die nicht drin,daher schreibt mich einfach an bei Interesse...


----------



## Stefan H (25. November 2011)

Ziemlich schicke Aufbauten!

@ Muffley; Was hast Du für ein Innenlager verbaut, kein Shimano oder?

@ Farodin; Wenn Du Farbe bekennen möchtest, es gibt die Sattelspanner in rot, silber, blau und schwarz eloxiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (25. November 2011)

Hallo Stefan, leider tanze ich da ein wenig aus der Reihe und würde gerne einen orangenen Spanner fahren. Ein schwarzer ist momentan verbaut.


----------



## Stefan H (25. November 2011)

Wenn Du einen Eloxierer an der Hand hast, kann ich Dir einen in raw zukommen lassen. Der ist Alu unbehandelt.


----------



## Muffley (25. November 2011)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Ziemlich schicke Aufbauten!
> 
> @ Muffley; Was hast Du für ein Innenlager verbaut, kein Shimano oder?



Hallo Stefan,

im SLR ist ein Reset Pressfit Innenlager drin, funktioniert bislang problemlos.


----------



## Matzell (27. November 2011)

So hier mal ein kleines update
Neue XT kurbel ist dranne. warte noch auf neuen Vorbau und Sattelstütze kommt auch noch im nächsten Monat.


----------



## Surfjunk (27. November 2011)

Das rechte hat was


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2011)

Beim Mojo in dem Setup fehlen Bash und Kefü. Oder gleich 1-Fach vorne plus Kefü.


----------



## MojoTom (28. November 2011)

ich persönlich finde die geringere geräuschentwicklung mit einer führung auch um ein vielfaches besser. zumal an der kettenstrebe auch weniger schläge ankommen. bei einer tiefen strebe wie dem mojo sehr praktisch 

@Matzell: sobald du einige erfahrungen mit dem double barrel hast würden diese mich interessieren. bist du vorher andere stahlfederbeine gefahren um einen vergleich zu ziehen?

schöne grüße


----------



## zet1 (28. November 2011)

ich wunderte mich schon.. zuerst eine 3x SLX und nun eine 3x XT? oder sind das alles grosse 2x10er?

Das schreit ja fast nach der neuen Bionicon Kefü, zumal alles andere ja fies zu verbauen is beim Ibis... wenn die denn endlich kommen würde!!

Also ganz lässt michd as Teil nicht in Ruhe.. würd mal einen Vergleichsfahrbereicht gerne sehen, bzw lesen... zb Vergleich zu Intense Tracer, Santa Cruz Blur LT & CO... damit ich mit vorstellen kann wie das teil geht...


----------



## Matzell (28. November 2011)

die xt wird im nächsten jahr auf 2 fach umgebaut, Kohle für bash und kefü hat leider nicht mehr gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christoph1984 (29. November 2011)

Servus,

die Deville war gestern in der Post. Beim Aufbau ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Standard Schrauben der V2 für den Adapter etwa 2-3 mm zu lang sind für die Postmount Sockel. Sind also am Anschlag bevor der Adapter überhaupt am Sockel anliegt. 

Kennt das jemand?

Gruß, Christoph


----------



## Matzell (29. November 2011)

öhm....säg die 2-3mm ab ^^


----------



## Feuerstuhl (29. November 2011)

Mein Gott ... Je öfter ich diese Ibis' sehe, desto geiler finde ich sie! Die Rahmen sind echt super, super nice! 

Besonders Matzell's gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Christoph1984 (29. November 2011)

Nö - der Schraubenhändler meines Vertrauens

Hat mich nur gewundert. Ich dachte die Abmessungen der Sockel wären Standard.


----------



## nopeiler (30. November 2011)

Ich bin jetzt auch im Club der Mojos







Weitere Bilder folgen.....


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. November 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> ich wunderte mich schon.. zuerst eine 3x SLX und nun eine 3x XT? oder sind das alles grosse 2x10er?
> 
> Das schreit ja fast nach der neuen Bionicon Kefü, zumal alles andere ja fies zu verbauen is beim Ibis... wenn die denn endlich kommen würde!!
> 
> Also ganz lässt michd as Teil nicht in Ruhe.. würd mal einen Vergleichsfahrbereicht gerne sehen, bzw lesen... zb Vergleich zu Intense Tracer, Santa Cruz Blur LT & CO... damit ich mit vorstellen kann wie das teil geht...



Also ich hatte ein Tracer, zwar mit Fox DHX Stahlfederbein aber vom Gefühl her fühlt sich das HD nach viel mehr Federweg an. Noch dazu ist mir beim Intense dauernd die Kette runtergesprungen. Fahr immer ohne Kettenführung und heuer in der Lenzerheide(Bike Attack) mit dem IBIS kein einziges mal und vor zwei Jahren mit den Tracer bin ich wahnsinnig geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopeiler (2. Dezember 2011)

Nun sind alle Teile dran.
Ist aber noch weit entfernt vom Fahren, der Umwerfer macht mir große Probleme, die Position der Kettenführung muss noch geändert werden,.....







Bei Zeiten werden aber noch ein paar Teile geändert.


----------



## sevens4 (2. Dezember 2011)

Heute den Vivid Air abgeholt, werde ihn heute einbauen und am Wochenende testen


----------



## Christoph1984 (3. Dezember 2011)

Die letzten Teile fehlen noch aber so langsam geht es dem Ende zu






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Muffley (3. Dezember 2011)

ich bin auf Deinen Bericht zum BOS Vip'R gespannt. Wäre noch eine Option für mein SLR.


----------



## Luke-VTT (3. Dezember 2011)

Ja Hallo. Das wird sehr lecker werden


----------



## zet1 (3. Dezember 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Also ich hatte ein Tracer, zwar mit Fox DHX Stahlfederbein aber vom Gefühl her fühlt sich das HD nach viel mehr Federweg an. Noch dazu ist mir beim Intense dauernd die Kette runtergesprungen. Fahr immer ohne Kettenführung und heuer in der Lenzerheide(Bike Attack) mit dem IBIS kein einziges mal und vor zwei Jahren mit den Tracer bin ich wahnsinnig geworden.



Hattest du Shimano dran oder Sram? Meine Freundin fährt (noch) ein tracer und da springt die Kette bisher nie runter, hat X9 med.cage hinten und Aerozine Kurbel vorne in 22/36 Version, Kette um 2 Glieder kürzer als normal...da sonstz am Kleinen Blatt die Kette an der Kettenstrebenunterseite raschelt gerne...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. Dezember 2011)

Am Tracer war ein XO mit langem Käfig und SLX Kurbel und am HD XO mit mittleren Cage und XTR Kurbel.


----------



## zet1 (4. Dezember 2011)

naja dann versteh ichs nicht eigentlich... aber kommt denke ich auf die fahrweise an und welche Gänge man da grad drin hat... probier halt mal die kette so kurz wie möglich zu machen, dasss der Arm halt grad noch nicht voll gespannt ist am grössten Ritzel


----------



## Christoph1984 (4. Dezember 2011)

Es kommt noch ein schwarzer Speedneedle, ein schwarzes X0 und eine schwarze Race Face Turbine. Ein einzelnes 38T Turbine Kettenblatt hat nicht zufällig jemand?

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Dezember 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> naja dann versteh ichs nicht eigentlich... aber kommt denke ich auf die fahrweise an und welche Gänge man da grad drin hat... probier halt mal die kette so kurz wie möglich zu machen, dasss der Arm halt grad noch nicht voll gespannt ist am grössten Ritzel



Egal, hat sie eh erledigt da ich den Tracer ja nicht mehr besitze und beim HD springt die Kette sowieso nicht ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackturbo (4. Dezember 2011)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Die letzten Teile fehlen noch aber so langsam geht es dem Ende zu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schick schick!!
Was hast du da für einen vorbau verabaut?

grtz

Volker


----------



## Christoph1984 (4. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

der Vorbau ist ein Syntace Megaforce 2 in 70mm. Kann es kaum erwarten endlich mal eine Runde auf dem Hometrail zu drehen.

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Bubba. (4. Dezember 2011)

Sers,

hat hier irgendjemand die CB Iodine Laufräder im Einsatz und kann dazu etwas berichten?

Danke und Gruß

Bubba


----------



## Christoph1984 (8. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

mal eine Frage an die notubes Flow/ tubeless Fahrer in der Runde. Nach dem ich das VR nur schnell zusammengepfuscht habe mit Yellow Tape und Valve Stem ist es wunderbar dicht und lässt absolut keine Luft. Das HR hingegen (wo ich mir deutlich mehr Zeit genommen habe) will einfach nicht dicht werden und verliert direkt um den Ventileinsatz Luft. Ich habe schon das Yellow Tape 2x gewechselt und wirklich gewissenhaft montiert und auch den Ventileinsatz schon getauscht. Aber alles ohne Besserung. Jemand einen Tipp?

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Kurtchen (8. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du das Yellow Tabe überlappt, sauber verklebt hast, sollte das nicht passieren.
Kann man aus der Ferne schwer sagen. Ich würde das über Nacht stehen lassen mit dem Ventil nach unten. So dichtet das die Flüssigkeit vielleicht noch ab.
Morgen weist du dann mehr, viel Glück 

Wir ja Zeit das du mal auf die Piste kommst mit dem Göttervogel..


----------



## Christoph1984 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe die ganze Geschichte bisher ohne Dichtmilch getestet. Und wie gesagt - das VR ist absolut dicht. Habe extra mehr Überlapp als empfohlen genommen und alles sauber verklebt, setzen lassen und dann Reifen montiert. Ist auch merkwürdig, dass die Luft immer direkt um den Ventileinsatz ausströmt.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte noch ein 36er ethirteen Kettenblatt, kaum gefahren.

So einen:


----------



## zet1 (9. Dezember 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Wenn du das Yellow Tabe überlappt, sauber verklebt hast, sollte das nicht passieren.
> Kann man aus der Ferne schwer sagen. Ich würde das über Nacht stehen lassen mit dem Ventil nach unten. So dichtet das die Flüssigkeit vielleicht noch ab.
> Morgen weist du dann mehr, viel Glück
> 
> Wir ja Zeit das du mal auf die Piste kommst mit dem Göttervogel..



hast du echte UST Reifn oder nur Tubeless ready?

bei mir haperts schon am aufpumpen der Tubeless Ready Racing Ralph, wie solld as dicht bekommen weredn, da kann ich ja nicht mal aufpumpen schon pfeifts unter dem Mantel durch... zumindest aufpumpen müsste drin sein oder? Das soll die milch dann komplett abdichten dann????

Da geb ich mir einen Eclipse rein und habe ruhe


----------



## Christoph1984 (10. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

sind echte UST Reifen - Panaracer CG AC. Wie gesagt, der Übergang Reifen-Feölge ist absolut dicht und auf das Aufpumpen mit der normalen Standpumpe geht problemlos. Irgendwie bekomme ich den Bereich um das Ventil aber nicht dicht. Ich habe jetzt nochmal eine neue Rolle Yellow Tape und Dichtmilch bestellt und dann will ich mal sehen ob das Ventil dicht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (10. Dezember 2011)

hast du ein anderes ventil zum probieren? nur mal so ne idee...


----------



## Kerberos (10. Dezember 2011)

Es ist soweit. Seit zwei Tagen bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Ibis Mojo HD. 



 



 



 



 

Ans neue Gerät kamen ein paar bewährte* Teile. Details: 

Ibis Mojo HD Large 2012 
Cane Creek IS110
Lenker Answer Pro Taper Carbon 720*
Formula The One 2011 200/180*
Grips Lizard Skin Peaty*
Fox 36 Talas 180/140 RC2 2012 (Ibis OEM)
Fox Float RP23 2012
Reifen Onza Ibex DH 2.4 
ZTR Flow, Ibis Naben [rote Nippel wollte ich nicht :-( ]
Pedale DMR Vault*
KindShock i-900R*
XT 2x10; hinten 11/36, vorn 38/24
XT Direct mount Umwerfer
e13 Heim2 Kettenführung
Custom Carbon Schutz für hinteres Schaltkabel am Sattelrohr

Morgen finde ich endlich Zeit, es über die (verschlammten) Trails zu jagen!


----------



## Stefan H (11. Dezember 2011)

Wow! Echt  schicke Aufbauten!!
An alle die Lust haben Ihr Bike auch bei Facebook zu posten;

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ibis-cycles-Deutschland/192419887457419

Hier fehlen noch einige in der owners gallery


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. Dezember 2011)

Hast ein gewicht auch? Der Carbonschutz gefällt mir nicht, braucht man den?


----------



## Kerberos (12. Dezember 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Hast ein gewicht auch?


Nachdem ich meine Hänge-Kofferwaage mit Alufolie und Duct-Tape repariert habe, zeigt sie mir 14.4kg an. Mehr als ich erwartet habe. Aber die 180er Talas, die KindShock und die 820g-Reifen treiben es nach oben. 



Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Der Carbonschutz gefällt mir nicht, braucht man den?


Naja, ohne bin ich nie gefahren. Der Händler hat's mir einfach mit angebaut und die Kabelführung sieht schon so aus, als könnte sie scheuern. Ein Stück Schutzfolie tut's sicherlich auch, die ist ja auch an etlichen anderen Stellen nötig und sinnvoll.


----------



## Stefan H (13. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal das neue Schätzelein von einem Kunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (13. Dezember 2011)

Also mein Hd in grösse M hat 13,2 kg und das mit Vivid Air


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Dezember 2011)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Hier mal das neue Schätzelein von einem Kunden!


 Heiss! Erstes SLR was ich in D sehe. Was wiegt's?


----------



## Christoph1984 (13. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

ich bin gerade dabei das Mojo fertig aufzubauen. Nur scheitert es gerade am Umwerfer. Der XO High Clamp Umwerfer passt leider nicht in Verbindung mit einer 26/ 38 Kurbel. Ich brauch also einen Direct Mount. Hat zufällig jemand den Direct Mount Adapter (diese Schelle) über oder weiß wo man die beziehen kann außer direkt von Ibis?

Besten Dank vorab und Gruß

Christoph


----------



## blutbuche (13. Dezember 2011)

@kerberos :   !!! echt schön , dein bike !!!


----------



## cycophilipp (15. Dezember 2011)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Ans neue Gerät kamen ein paar bewährte* Teile. Details:
> 
> Ibis Mojo HD Large 2012
> Cane Creek IS110
> ...



Nach meinen Tests von Fox DHX 5, Marzocchi Roco TST und Fox RP23 bin ich der Meinung, dass Du mit dem RP23 einiges an (Bergab)-Potenzial des Hinterbaus verschenkst... den Roco TST kannst auch sperren, der DHX 5 hat auch Pro Pedal, warum diesen "Touren"Dämpfer in dem geilen Bike, auch mit ner 180er Talas zusammen? (Keine Kritik, objektiv gefragt)


----------



## Kerberos (16. Dezember 2011)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> warum diesen "Touren"Dämpfer in dem geilen Bike, auch mit ner 180er Talas zusammen?



Dazu hatte ich mir einige Gedanken gemacht: 

- Gewicht und Preis sprechen für den RP23
- Immerhin ist es die High-Volume-Variante mit der angeblich lineareren Kennlinie 
- Ich komme von einem Scott Genius mit proprietärem Dämpfer. Daher habe ich Null praktische Erfahrung, was ein anderer Dämpfer im gleichen Bike ausmachen würde. 
- Ich habe viel in den Foren gelesen. Insbesondere auf den Ibis-Seiten bei mtbr.com wurde viel über den Durchschlag im HD mit rp23 geschrieben. Irgendwann gewann ich den Eindruck, dass das vor allem schwere Fahrer betrifft. Mit 75kg bin ich Mittelmass und deswegen zunächst mal keine "Risikogruppe". 
- Zum Gewicht kommt der Fahrstil: Ich fahre sportlich, aber nicht aggressiv. Und ich springe (noch) fast gar nicht. Ein paar Drops schon, aber (noch) keine ernsthaften Tables oder Doubles. Daher behaupte ich, dass mein Dämpfer nicht die Bandbreite eines besseren/schnelleren/aggressiveren Fahrers abdecken können muss. 

So, das sind meine Gründe für den aktuellen Stand. Das heisst aber nicht, dass es für immer so bleiben wird. Mein HD wird mir in der kommenden Saison bergab zweifellos viel mehr ermöglichen als mein Trail/Marathon-Genius (Muffley hat mir versprochen, dass ich mich _vom mittelmässigen AM-Fahrer Richtung Enduro-Crack entwickeln _werde ). Wenn ich bemerke, dass ich mehr Performance brauche, werde ich wechseln. Und nicht zu vergessen: Ein dickerer Dämpfer sieht lässiger aus!


----------



## Muffley (16. Dezember 2011)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Hier mal das neue Schätzelein von einem Kunden!



lecker! Da ist auch nur das dran, was gut und teuer ist
Gewichtsmässig sollten knapp 10 kg drin sein, oder? Und preislich sind wir vermutlich näher bei 10 k als bei 5kEUR


----------



## Christoph1984 (16. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

heute sind die letzten Teile eingetrudelt und nun darf ich auch endlich ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Baby hochladen. Pünktlich zur Unwetterwarnung hat es leider nur für eine Runde ums Haus gereicht aber der erste Eindruck macht Lust auf mehr 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Luke-VTT (16. Dezember 2011)

Richtig schön ist es geworden. Die Bremsscheiben finde ich persönlich nicht schön, aber hey. Geiles Radl


----------



## sevens4 (16. Dezember 2011)

Sieht gut aus, schlagen Deine Bremshebel nicht an den Rahmen bei Voll einschlag ?

@kerberos ich bin mit Bekleidung und Ausrüstung 70-75 Kg und hatte das Problem das mein RP 23 relativ schnell durchschlägt und das bei den von Ibis angegeben SAG. Ich habe auf den RS Vivid Air gewechselt und die selbe Strecke mit selben Sag habe ich noch reserve und kann erst noch mehr einstellen. Ok hat kein Pro Pedal aber das brauchte ich beim IBIs sowiso nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christoph1984 (16. Dezember 2011)

Passt gerade so


----------



## Kerberos (17. Dezember 2011)

@sevens4: hm, ok...- dann hoffe ich jetzt noch, dass diese neue Aussparung im 2012er Rahmen das Versprochene leistet. Bisher bin ich ja kaum gefahren, ich bin gespannt auf die kommende Saison.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo erstmal, in meinem SL ist noch ein XR Carbon von DT Swiss, den ich durch einen Fox ersetzten will. 
Welche compression und rebound tunes haben die original verbauten? Damit ich mich nicht vergreife.


----------



## sevens4 (18. Dezember 2011)

Habe so eben ein paar Rot eloxierte Parts bestellt, damit ich mein Hd ein wenig aufpeppen kann. Link Set, Sattelschnellspaner, Vorbau und Race Face Turbine kurbel in 24 /36 mit Bashring. Der Winter kann kommen )


----------



## tomac_75 (18. Dezember 2011)

Christoph, ist eines der schönsten HDs bisher hier im Forum - TIPTOP!!!


----------



## Bubba. (18. Dezember 2011)

Christoph, Du musst unbedingt bei Gelegenheit und nach den ersten Ausfahrten ein paar Worte über den BOS Dämpfer verlieren.
Tolles HD!


----------



## Kurtchen (19. Dezember 2011)

@Christoph, sehr sehr schön! Würde mich auch über ein Feedback bezüglich des BOS Fahrwerks freuen....viel Spaß beim fahren...


----------



## MojoTom (19. Dezember 2011)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal, in meinem SL ist noch ein XR Carbon von DT Swiss, den ich durch einen Fox ersetzten will.
> Welche compression und rebound tunes haben die original verbauten? Damit ich mich nicht vergreife.



verbaut wurden im laufe der zeit verschiedene:

compression: m, rebound: m
compression: soft, rebound: m

letzteren finde ich besser.

*hätte übrigens beide zum verkauf oder tausch gegen den xr *


----------



## Christoph1984 (19. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank dafür! Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt. Bin auch wirklich zufrieden wie es geworden ist. 
Wenn sich das Wetter die Tage mal etwas bessert und ich bei Tageslicht aus dem Burü komme werde ich mich an die Einstellung von Gabel und Dämpfer machen und dann einen Bericht geben. Vom ersten Eindruck her sprechen Gabel und Dämpfer schon im Werkssetup sehr feinfühlig an (kaum losbrechmoment) und zeigen vor allem bei jedem weiteren Click eine deutliche Veränderung der Kennlinie. Viel werde ich mich vom standardsetup wahrscheinlich nicht weg bewegen. Nach den paar Metern ums Haus kann ich allerdings noch nicht wirklich etwas sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Hagen_ (31. Dezember 2011)

Ahoi !

Mit kleiner Verspätung ist es dieses Jahr doch noch fertig geworden...





Leider spielt das Wetter nicht so mit, daher bleibt es erstmal noch "im 
Stall" ...ergo... ich hab (noch) keine Lust mich im Schlamm zu suhlen  

Eckdaten:

HD'2012 in M
Hope-ProII / Mavic 721 LRS mit Onze Ibex DH Drahtreifen 
Formula K24 200/180
Zocci'2012 55 Evo Ti 
(In 1/2 Wochen noch ein 2012 Rocco TST AIR)
Syntace Number9 Pedale
XTR/XT/X0 Drive Train
Syntace Lenker/Vorbau 
Reset Steuersatz und Tretlager
Kind Shock Super Natural 
Die Gabel-Decals sind noch etwas "blas" - der Drucker hat sie zu
tranparent gemacht - sind nur angeheftet kommt noch neu,
sowie die neue Bionicon Kettenführung.....

Und der "Vogel" wiegt ca. 14,6 kg, der LRS mit den Reifen
ist etwas "mopsiger" - aber er soll auch mal eine 
"etwas unglückliche Linienwahl" ohne Blessuren aushalten.

Ciao


----------



## Stefan H (31. Dezember 2011)

Schick.

Aufkleber an der Gabel selbst gemacht?


----------



## sevens4 (31. Dezember 2011)

@Hagen, sieht gut aus. War auch immer meine Wunschfarbe am Anfang. Was Wetter passt nicht?? Vor einem Jahr bin ich im Schnee rumgefahren. Aber ist mir nach dem Aufbau auch so ergangen, ich wollte es nicht besudeln. Jetzt ist es mir egal, ist ja da um gefahren zu werden.

Hat eigentlich schon jemand einen Angelset Steuersatz verbaut um die Gabel flacher zu stellen?


----------



## _Hagen_ (1. Januar 2012)

Mahlzeit Bande !

@sevens4: irgendwie bin ich aus dem Alter, bei 5 Grad und Nieselregen fahren zu müssen, die alten Gebrechen ....
Schnee&Wald, jo das wäre was - leider nieselt und regnet es noch immer,  "aber" ist es ca. 10 Grad ..... auch nicht wirklich besser....


@Stefan: ja, der erste "Wurf", leider sind die Farben vom Druck 
nicht deckend genug, daher inkl. Trägermaterial nur mit Tesa angeklebt.


----------



## sevens4 (1. Januar 2012)

@hagen ich war Heute mit einem Kollegen Biken, ich 40 er 55


----------



## joker78 (1. Januar 2012)

Bald is soweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin11 (2. Januar 2012)

hätte eine Frage zur Kettenführung. Möchte mir eine komplette X0-Schaltgruppe an mein Mojo HD 2011 dranbauen. Vorne habe ich mir 26/39 vorgestellt, da ich auch viel in den Bergen unterwegs bin. 

http://store.ibiscycles.com/ibismrp-g2-sl-chain-guide-for-mojo-hd-p111.aspx

Bei der Kettenführung von der Ibisseite steht, dass man nur 32-36T nutzen kann. Bin nun leicht überfordert, was ich für eine Kettenführung nehmen soll. 

Wäre sehr dankbar für Tipps


----------



## nopeiler (2. Januar 2012)

Mit der MRP kannst du nichts anfangen, ausser du willst auf einfach umsteigen.

Schau dir mal folgende an:
e.13 Heim2 
Blackspire Stinger
Nc-17 Stinger
MRP LRP Large (aber nur bis 38t)
Shaman Enduro


----------



## blutbuche (2. Januar 2012)

@hagen : schön - nur die m- aufkleber seh´n doof aus ... 

ach ja - war heute auch biken - bin 45 ...


----------



## Martin11 (3. Januar 2012)

die MRP 2x 2012 dürfte ja auch passen oder?

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/05/mrp-2x-2012/


----------



## Christoph1984 (3. Januar 2012)

Servus,

habe die MRP LRP am Mojo HD und kann diese nur empfehlen. Gibts in den Staaten für knapp 40 Euro. Pas aber auf, dass du die hier kaufst http://www.doublexstore.de/images/product_images/popup_images/4006_1.jpg

Die anderen dürften wegen dem unteren Link nicht passen.


----------



## joker78 (4. Januar 2012)

Frage!!!!!!
Bekomm ich bei HD größe L den Fox DHX Air Dämpfer auch anders rum rein also mit ausgleichskammer vorne !?


----------



## joeruest (4. Januar 2012)

Hi, wo wird denn die bionicon kettenführung verbaut ? Kann die gar nicht sehen... 
Die würde ich mir auch dran machen.


----------



## _Hagen_ (4. Januar 2012)

joeruest schrieb:


> Hi, wo wird denn die bionicon kettenführung verbaut ? Kann die gar nicht sehen...
> Die würde ich mir auch dran machen.



Ahoi, die neue Bionicon kann auch "ohne Zug" montiert werden. Ich bekomme sie am kommenden WE  - dann kann ich mehr sagen, ob man noch
viel "basteln" muss....


----------



## MojoTom (4. Januar 2012)

joker78 schrieb:


> Frage!!!!!!
> Bekomm ich bei HD größe L den Fox DHX Air Dämpfer auch anders rum rein also mit ausgleichskammer vorne !?



bei größe "s" und "m" nicht. "l" weiß ich nicht.

und so wie er passt schaut er bescheiden aus finde ich..


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Januar 2012)

Das denk ich mir auch immer, bei den HDs ist er für mich verkehrt herum drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibisBikerin (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo, habe ein HD in Größe L da passt der Dämpfer nicht mit Ausgleichskammer nach vorn, musst du dich dran gewöhnen oder die Stichsäge ansetzen. Kauf dir ein SL-R ( Größe L ) oder SL ( Größe M ) da funktioniert es, habe es selbst ausprobiert bei meinen Rädern. Gruß aus dem Rheingau!


----------



## schokoei72 (5. Januar 2012)

joeruest schrieb:


> Hi, wo wird denn die bionicon kettenführung verbaut ? Kann die gar nicht sehen...
> Die würde ich mir auch dran machen.


 also ich fahr die Bionicon Kettenführung an meinem Mojo seit fast einem jahr mit 3-fach vorne,die kette ist mir noch nie runter


----------



## joeruest (5. Januar 2012)

ahhh super , danke. Wo hast Du die denn montiert ? (Sorry ich bin ein bisschen "linksfingrig" beim basteln)


----------



## joker78 (7. Januar 2012)

Noch ne Frage was is den am 140er kit anders is das nur der obere umlenkhebel oder wat!?


----------



## ibislover (7. Januar 2012)

joker78 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage was is den am 140er kit anders is das nur der obere umlenkhebel oder wat!?


der hersteller weiß es meist am besten!


----------



## joker78 (7. Januar 2012)

Ezala!!


----------



## cycophilipp (7. Januar 2012)

joker78 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage was is den am 140er kit anders is das nur der obere umlenkhebel oder wat!?



www.googleistdeinfreund.de





ibisBikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, habe ein HD in Größe L da passt der Dämpfer nicht mit Ausgleichskammer nach vorn, musst du dich dran gewöhnen oder die Stichsäge ansetzen. Kauf dir ein SL-R ( Größe L ) oder SL ( Größe M ) da funktioniert es, habe es selbst ausprobiert bei meinen Rädern. Gruß aus dem Rheingau!



*Respekt!!!* Der erste Beitrag ist keine Frage, sondern gleich eine Hilfestellung!!!


----------



## joker78 (8. Januar 2012)

Auch mal interessant 
http://www.exklusiv-bikes.de/media/mojo_dw.mov


----------



## schokoei72 (8. Januar 2012)

joeruest schrieb:


> ahhh super , danke. Wo hast Du die denn montiert ? (Sorry ich bin ein bisschen "linksfingrig" beim basteln)


einfach vier kabelbinder,zwei um die kettenstrebe und zwei in das bowdenzugloch!funzt einwandfrei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joeruest (9. Januar 2012)

grazie mille. 
wenn das Ding kommt, werde ich es so machen.


----------



## joker78 (21. Januar 2012)

So Rahmen is da und ez gehts ab!!!
Rahmenschutz ist schon mal gepimpt


----------



## Stefan H (21. Januar 2012)

wow...sieht ziemlich gut aus!!


----------



## Kerberos (31. Januar 2012)

schokoei72 schrieb:


> also ich fahr die Bionicon Kettenführung an meinem Mojo seit fast einem jahr mit 3-fach vorne,die kette ist mir noch nie runter



Ich darf auf unsere Video-Rezension zur Kettenführung aufmerksam machen: http://www.bike-channel.ch/2012/01/erfahrungsbericht-der-c-guide-v02-kettenfuhrung-von-bionicon/ (nein, wir stehen in keiner Beziehung zu Bionicon).


----------



## joker78 (2. Februar 2012)

FRAGE!!!!!!
Hab da ein kleines Problem mit der montage des Direkt Mont.Umwerfers an mein Ibis HD 2012.
Hab derzeit meine geliebte Race Face Atlas Kurbel montiert und die auf zwei Kettenblätter + Basguard umgerüstet (22/32 Z.)
Mein Problem ist jetzt das der XT Umwerfer runtergeschaltet beim einfedern des Hinterbaus am Lower Link streift.
Giebt es da eine Lösung,oder wie habt ihr das geregelt und kommt mir nicht mit `Bau doch auf single speed um `oder so.;-)
Danke vorab für euere Hilfe
Gruß Ich


----------



## Christoph1984 (5. Februar 2012)

Servus,

ich bin gerade auf die Braking S3 Scheiben gestoßen. Gefallen mir optisch ziemlich gut und wiegen eine ganze Ecke weniger als die V2 Scheiben die ich gerade am Mojo habe. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Scheiben von Braking? Passen die Dinger auch an die V2 - die original Floating Disc zur V2 haben ja einen breiten Reibring als normale Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AH78 (6. Februar 2012)

Voll im Flow â dank Mojo HD


----------



## sevens4 (7. Februar 2012)

joker78 schrieb:


> FRAGE!!!!!!
> Hab da ein kleines Problem mit der montage des Direkt Mont.Umwerfers an mein Ibis HD 2012.
> Hab derzeit meine geliebte Race Face Atlas Kurbel montiert und die auf zwei Kettenblätter + Basguard umgerüstet (22/32 Z.)
> Mein Problem ist jetzt das der XT Umwerfer runtergeschaltet beim einfedern des Hinterbaus am Lower Link streift.
> ...


Hast Du schon eine Lösung, ich habe das selbe Problem oder was ist der passende Umwerfer für 2 Fach? Stefan?


----------



## joker78 (7. Februar 2012)

Servus,
naja Lösung :-/ es geht auf jedenfall mal.Hab jetzt links einen Spacer und rechts  2+Rahmenschutz 2,5mm dadurch kommt das tretlager weiter rüber.Kettenlinie passt noch denn Umwerfer hab ich ein bischen abgeschliffen so das der Schwingarm vorbeikommt.Problem is halt immer noch wenn es hinten ganz einfedert streifts an der Feder des Umwerfers is zwar ned schlimm weil im kleinen gang wird das nich so oft vorkommen aber trotzdem nicht ideal.Aufm großen Blatt is dann wieder alles OK.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kerberos (7. Februar 2012)

AH78 schrieb:


> Voll im Flow  dank Mojo HD



Schöner Trail, schöner Helm. Schade, dass man vom HD so wenig sieht... - und dann versteckst Du es sogar im Abspann noch hinter dem Baum


----------



## Matzell (7. Februar 2012)

mit dem ibis kann man weit aus mehr spaß haben 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/200260/


----------



## sevens4 (7. Februar 2012)

@Joker78
Mit der XT 2 Fach 2012 Kurbel geht es knapp aber wenn ich die Race Face Kurbel nehme, dann muss ich weiter rein mit dem Umwerfer und dann beginnt das Problem. Ich habe in der IBIS webseite was gefunden über die passenden Umwerfer. Ich bestelle mir heute einen und probiere es nochmals


----------



## BeatBoxKing (8. Februar 2012)

Matzell schrieb:


> mit dem ibis kann man weit aus mehr spaß haben
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/200260/



Zumindest wenn man Andrew Whiteford ist 

Cooler Typ mit viel Style, und richtig gut skifahren kann er auch...

Siehe auch seine anderen Videos: http://www.vimeo/whiteford

BBK


----------



## cycophilipp (8. Februar 2012)

joker78 schrieb:


> Servus,
> naja Lösung :-/ es geht auf jedenfall mal.Hab jetzt links einen Spacer und rechts  2+Rahmenschutz 2,5mm dadurch kommt das tretlager weiter rüber.Kettenlinie passt noch denn Umwerfer hab ich ein bischen abgeschliffen so das der Schwingarm vorbeikommt.Problem is halt immer noch wenn es hinten ganz einfedert streifts an der Feder des Umwerfers is zwar ned schlimm weil im kleinen gang wird das nich so oft vorkommen aber trotzdem nicht ideal.Aufm großen Blatt is dann wieder alles OK.
> Gruß Daniel



wo is der Bashring her?


----------



## joker78 (8. Februar 2012)

@sevens: Da bin ich ja mal gespannt !?
@cycophillip: GoCycle.de Hope


----------



## BeatBoxKing (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

seit heute darf ich mich auch zum Kreis der Ibis Besitzer zaehlen:




























Falls jemanden die Ausstattung interessiert:


Ibis Mojo HD XL 2012 - Vitamin P


Fork	             Fox 36 VAN RC2 FIT 160mm
Shock	             CaneCreek Double Barrel
Wheels	Ibis/Stan's wheels with Stan's Flow Rims, Ibis hubs
Tires	             Continental MountainKing* Protection (tubeless)
Brakes	Formula RXO 180/160mm* -> 203/180
Cranks	X9 GXP 175 39/26
Rear Derailleur	SRAM X9
Front Derailleur	SRAM X9 HIGH DIRECT MOUNT, 2x10
Shift Levers	SRAM X9 Trigger
Cassette	SRAM 11/36
Headset	Cane Creek 40
Handlebar        Ibis DH Alloy 710mm*
Stem	             Thomson Elite X4 70mm
Seatpost	RockShox Reverb
Saddle	Specialized Avatar
Grips               Lizard Skin Nortshore
Pedals             Nukeproof Neutral Alloy
Chainguide       Bionicon C-Guide 2
Gewicht           14,78kg

*Ein paar Kleinigkeiten muessen noch gemacht werden, aber erstmal braucht es Dreck unter den Stollen 

Gruss
BBK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (9. Februar 2012)

Schöner Aufbau!


----------



## Luke-VTT (9. Februar 2012)

Wunderschön


----------



## joker78 (9. Februar 2012)

Dann schau ich da mal :-/
http://www.ibiscycles.com/images/uploads/wygwam/Front-Derailleur-Compatibility-Matrixweb(1).jpg


----------



## sevens4 (9. Februar 2012)

@ Joker78 Ich habe ihn heute Abend einmal provisorisch angeschraubt und er streift schon einmal nicht am Umlenkhebel. Aber ob es auch mit der Race FAce Kurbel geht wird sich morgen zeigen.


----------



## joker78 (10. Februar 2012)

Ja dann bin ich ja mal ...!!!


----------



## sevens4 (10. Februar 2012)

So, also mit dem Sram Umwerfer klappt es. Ich habe eine XT Kurbel 2012 mit 26/ 38 Bestückung und damit habe ich keine Probleme. Mit dem 24 Blatt funzt es nicht richtig, ich habe im nachhinein gesehen, dass es 2 verschiedene Umwerfer gibt, je nach Kettenblätter. Die Race Face Turbine Kurbel habe ich nicht mehr getestet. Ich habe keine Lust meht im Moment noch ein paar mal die Kurbel ab und an zu bauen. Falls wer Lust hat auf neue rote Race Face Kurbel, soll mir ein Angebot machen.
Und morgen wird im Schnee geheizt mit der Fuhre )


----------



## Martin11 (11. Februar 2012)

Heute ist auch mein HD fertig geworden. Statt dem RP23 soll noch ein Stahlfederdämpfer eingebaut werden. Bin allerdings noch unschlüssig welcher. Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem CC Double Barrel und dem RS. Allerdings glaube ich, dass das gold vom Cane Creek nicht so ganz zum Rad passt. Was meint ihr?


----------



## joker78 (12. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön das ding viel spaß damit,meins is auch bald fertig


----------



## joker78 (12. Februar 2012)

sevens4 schrieb:


> So, also mit dem Sram Umwerfer klappt es. Ich habe eine XT Kurbel 2012 mit 26/ 38 Bestückung und damit habe ich keine Probleme. Mit dem 24 Blatt funzt es nicht richtig, ich habe im nachhinein gesehen, dass es 2 verschiedene Umwerfer gibt, je nach Kettenblätter. Die Race Face Turbine Kurbel habe ich nicht mehr getestet. Ich habe keine Lust meht im Moment noch ein paar mal die Kurbel ab und an zu bauen. Falls wer Lust hat auf neue rote Race Face Kurbel, soll mir ein Angebot machen.
> Und morgen wird im Schnee geheizt mit der Fuhre )



Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (12. Februar 2012)

Martin11 schrieb:


> Heute ist auch mein HD fertig geworden. Statt dem RP23 soll noch ein Stahlfederdämpfer eingebaut werden. Bin allerdings noch unschlüssig welcher. Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem CC Double Barrel und dem RS. Allerdings glaube ich, dass das gold vom Cane Creek nicht so ganz zum Rad passt. Was meint ihr?



sehr schönes Bike und stimmig aufgebaut. Gibt es bestimmte Gründe warum Du einen Stahlfederdämpfer einbauen willst? Die Kinematik des HD ist ja speziell auf Luftdämpfer ausgelegt und deren neueste Generation (BOS Vip'R, RS Vivid Air) funktioniert wirklich gut und hat bei mir nie den Wunsch nach einem Stahlfederdämpfer aufkommen lassen. Ich find's ein bisschen Schade, wenn man an ein richtig leichtes Enduro wie das Mojo HD 500 g Zusatzgewicht dranbaut, die nach meiner Erfahrung nicht sein müssen. Ja, der RP23 im Serientrimm ist mit dem Potential des HD etwas überfordert, scheinbar hat das der deutsche Vetrieb auch erkannt und die Händler können das Bike jetzt ohne Federbein bestellen und mit einem Dämpfer ihrer Wahl ausstatten.


----------



## sevens4 (12. Februar 2012)

joker78 schrieb:


> Schade


@joker78, ich habe Heute gemessen und bei meiner RF Turbine sind die Kettenblätter 3mm weiter innen und das ist bei mir das Problem, dass es nicht geht. Ich hätte mir den Kauf der RF Kurbel somit sparen können

@ Martin 11 ich fahre den RS Vivid Air und der ist absolut Top, der ccdb ist ja nicht ganz ohne vom einstellen her.


----------



## Kurtchen (12. Februar 2012)

Hurra mein HD ist da:








Am 10.02.2012 auf die Welt gekommen, und am WE gleich richtig ran genommen.






Gewicht: genau richtig
Fahrverhalten: genial
Fahrspaß: unbeschreiblich

Jetzt noch ein wenig Feintuning, und dann kann das schöne Wetter kommen...


----------



## Kerberos (12. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs! Hübsch, die Kleine. 

_ sent from mobile using tapatalk _


----------



## Martin11 (12. Februar 2012)

Muffley schrieb:


> sehr schönes Bike und stimmig aufgebaut. Gibt es bestimmte Gründe warum Du einen Stahlfederdämpfer einbauen willst? Die Kinematik des HD ist ja speziell auf Luftdämpfer ausgelegt und deren neueste Generation (BOS Vip'R, RS Vivid Air) funktioniert wirklich gut und hat bei mir nie den Wunsch nach einem Stahlfederdämpfer aufkommen lassen. Ich find's ein bisschen Schade, wenn man an ein richtig leichtes Enduro wie das Mojo HD 500 g Zusatzgewicht dranbaut, die nach meiner Erfahrung nicht sein müssen. Ja, der RP23 im Serientrimm ist mit dem Potential des HD etwas überfordert, scheinbar hat das der deutsche Vetrieb auch erkannt und die Händler können das Bike jetzt ohne Federbein bestellen und mit einem Dämpfer ihrer Wahl ausstatten.



habe mich durch diverse Foren gearbeitet. Unter anderem den Dämpferthread hier im Ibisforum. Das zusätzliche Gewicht wäre mir erst mal egal. Die Performance ist das wichtigste. Die Luftdämpfer wie z.b. Vivid Air sind laut meiner Recherche nur eine Zwischenlösung zwischen dem RP23 und einer Stahlfedervariante und von der Performance nur geringfügig besser als der RP23 (entnommen aus Kommentaren/persönlichen Meinungen von Usern). Die Frage ist halt nur, ob das HD mit einer Stahlfeder auch noch fahrbar ist, wenn es mal einige Höhenmeter auf Schotter oder Teer steiler bergauf geht. Es sind damit natürlich keine Alpencrosstouren geplant. Hauptsächlich in flacherem Gelände oder Lifttouren. Steilere Anstiege lassen sich aber dennoch nicht immer vermeiden. 

Mit einem Klick müsste man den CC DB ja so einstellen können, dass es für längere steile Auffahrten steifer ist und nicht so wippt. 

Bin ehrlich gesagt selbst immer noch überfragt ob Luft oder Federdämpfer. Man kann es halt leider nicht einfach mal testen.


----------



## Muffley (13. Februar 2012)

Stahlfeder- oder Luftdämpfer ist eine Glaubensfrage und wird hier im Forum aus meiner Sicht mit dem entsprechenden religiösen Eifer diskutiert. Fakt ist, dass die aktuellen, hochwertigen Luftdämpfer sehr gut ansprechen, sich deren Kennlinie besser anpassen lässt als bei einer Stahlfeder (z.B. durch Veränderung des Luftkammervolumens) und man meist einen Lockout, Plattform o.ä. dazubekommt die das Bergauffahren erleichtert.
Vor jedem Berg an der Druckstufendämpfung des Federbeins herumzuschrauben erscheint mir nicht besonders sinnvoll, vor allem brauchst Du beim CCDB ja einen speziellen Schlüssel und beim Mojo ist nicht so viel Platz um damit frei hantieren zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeatBoxKing (13. Februar 2012)

Muffley schrieb:


> Ich find's ein bisschen Schade, wenn man an ein richtig leichtes Enduro wie das Mojo HD 500 g Zusatzgewicht dranbaut...



Hallo Muffley,
bei mir war genau das der Grund fuer Stahlfedern. Quasi ein Sahne-Fahrwerk zum (Gewichts-)Nulltarif...

Gruss
BBK


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. Februar 2012)

Ich frag mich immer was ihr da für Unterschiede merkt? Luftdämpfer-Stahlfeder RP23, DHX Air, Rock Shox, Boss, Cane Creek usw.....!???
Ok beim Stahlfederdämpfer am stand merk ich das er besser anspricht aber sonst im harten fahrbetrieb??? Entweder bin ich da zu unsensibel? Oder ist es eh komplett wurscht? Fahr ich mit einen Cane Creek Stahlfederdämpfer schneller als mit einen RP23??? Also ich glaub nicht! Ich gehe aber auch immer davon aus das jeder Dämpfer perfekt auf den Fahrer abgestimmt ist. Also Leute klärt mich bitte auf wann und wo ich mit welchen Dämpfer schneller bin!!!


----------



## Matzell (13. Februar 2012)

Es geht glaube ich nicht um die Schnelligkeit auf dem Track, sondern eher um die Vor und Nachteile der jeweiligen Dämpfer. So spricht ein air Dämpfer weniger gut an als ein coil und wenn es um den Hersteller geht, ist es Geschmacksache.
Der air hat definitiv seine Vorteile: Gewicht und schnell ein zustellen ist schon mal besser als beim coil wo man erst wieder die richtige Federhärte Brauch der mit dem Hinterbau des Rahmens auch vernünftig funktioniert. Zum anderen muss man erst bissle fummeln und teilweise den dämpfer ausbauen um ihn ein zustellen, was auf Dauer auch nervig wird , sobald man ihn aber gut ein gestellt hat, rennt das Ding wie Sau vom ansprechverhalten ganz zu schweigen. Da würde ich nen coil einfach immer vorziehen, es Sei den ich fahre cc Touren oder aber hoch Alpin . Und ich behaupte das man den Unterschied auf jeden fall merkt.


----------



## sevens4 (13. Februar 2012)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer was ihr da für Unterschiede merkt? Luftdämpfer-Stahlfeder RP23, DHX Air, Rock Shox, Boss, Cane Creek usw.....!???
> Ok beim Stahlfederdämpfer am stand merk ich das er besser anspricht aber sonst im harten fahrbetrieb??? Entweder bin ich da zu unsensibel? Oder ist es eh komplett wurscht? Fahr ich mit einen Cane Creek Stahlfederdämpfer schneller als mit einen RP23??? Also ich glaub nicht! Ich gehe aber auch immer davon aus das jeder Dämpfer perfekt auf den Fahrer abgestimmt ist. Also Leute klärt mich bitte auf wann und wo ich mit welchen Dämpfer schneller bin!!!


Genau auch meine Meinung


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. Februar 2012)

Also ich bin mit meinen HD(RP23) den Bike Attack gefahren. Hab nicht gemerkt das er überfordert wäre oder das ich ich jetzt einen DHX Air oder gar einen Coil gebraucht hätte. Längere durchgehende Abfahrten gibt es ja kaum oder man macht sie nicht weil man ja selber an seinen Grenzen stößt. Zumindest wenn ich mit Freunden unterwegs bin bleibt man ja des öfteren stehen. Also mir wäre nicht aufgefallen das sich die Performance irgendwann geändert hätte. 
Mein Resümee fürs HD, da macht ein schwerer Coil Dämpfer keinen Sinn. Wenn ich so harte Strecken fahren will, wo ich das brauche oder weil ich viel springe(wo die Landungen nicht so geschmeidig sind) ist mir das HD zu schade und da fahre ich gleich einen DHler mit mehr Federweg.


----------



## Matzell (13. Februar 2012)

Jeder so Wie er denkt, da Ich gerne springe und es auch gerne ruppiger mag und mit dem HD auf dh Fahre habe ich mich bewusst dafür entschieden.
Und der RP23 funktioniert nicht so gut mit dem Hinterbau wie ein Dhx Air zb  das Teil sackt of weg und hat zu wenig Reserven meines Erachtens nach. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen, ich spreche auch nur aus Erfahrungen die ich gesammelt habe mit verschiedenen Dämpfer Arten und Rahmen.
Somit habe ich ein bike was bergauf geht und bergab noch besser  da drauf kommt es mir an. Also nochmal es muss jeder selber entscheiden was er fährt, was er sich zu traut und für welchen Dämpfer er sich dann entscheidet.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, so kann man es auch sehen!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Februar 2012)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Hurra mein HD ist da:
> 
> Jetzt noch ein wenig Feintuning, und dann kann das schöne Wetter kommen...


Genialer Aufbau! Durchdacht und schön. Dieses tolle Rad hat Ibis Deutschland auf Facebook erwähnt. =) 

https://www.facebook.com/Ibisgermany


----------



## sevens4 (13. Februar 2012)

Mein Problem beim RP23 da ich relativ leicht bin und dadurch mit wenig Druck fahren kann um den SAG zu erreichen schlägt er schnell durch, war aber auch bei meinen anderen Bikes mit dem Dämpfer das Problem. Beim Bike Attack musste ich gezwungermassen den Dämpfer wechseln (nicht beim Ibis) und nach der Galerie war der RP23 schon ziemlich leblos. Wobei der Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter länger standhielt.
@dr.hannibal ich habe Dich da fahren sehen )


----------



## MojoTom (13. Februar 2012)

mit unter 60 kilo kenn ich das 

habe bei "dämpfer im mojo" etwas dazu geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. Februar 2012)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Mein Problem beim RP23 da ich relativ leicht bin und dadurch mit wenig Druck fahren kann um den SAG zu erreichen schlägt er schnell durch, war aber auch bei meinen anderen Bikes mit dem Dämpfer das Problem. Beim Bike Attack musste ich gezwungermassen den Dämpfer wechseln (nicht beim Ibis) und nach der Galerie war der RP23 schon ziemlich leblos. Wobei der Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter länger standhielt.
> @dr.hannibal ich habe Dich da fahren sehen )



Das kann gut sein, war ja der einzige mit einen IBIS, zumindest hab ich nie ein anderes gesehen.


----------



## sevens4 (13. Februar 2012)

Ich habe Dich gefragt ob Du zufrieden bist mit dem Bike, waren noch ein paar Kollegen mit Dir dabei. Oben bei der Sesselbahn Station von Churwalden Alp Stätz glaube ich. Der langsamste Sessellift der Welt )


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. Februar 2012)

Haha ja genau kann mich erinnern. Du warst der mit den Rocky! Du hast uns den Trail da runter empfohlen und du hast wirklich recht der Sessellift is wirklich sehr langsam, zum einpennen.


----------



## sevens4 (14. Februar 2012)

genau der bin ich, jetzt einfach mit mojo hd


----------



## _Hagen_ (26. Februar 2012)

Ahoi zusammen,

habe im Dezember mein HD bekommen inkl. folgender Sattelstütze:

2012'KS SuperNatural/31,6 Remote/125mm/385mm.

Leider war sie mir ca. 1cm zu kurz - hatte die 5Ten Schuhe beim Messen nicht an 

Hab nun ein längere und sie ist über, im Januar das erste Mal gefahren, 
ca. 4 Mal - technisch&optisch tiptop.
Bei Interesse bitte melden.

Ciao Hagen


----------



## Muffley (3. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein Bilderupdate meines SLR und des neuen, schwarzen HD. Der weisse HD-Rahmen ist grade bei Ebay ersteigerbar. Wer Interesse hat: klick


----------



## Bubba. (3. März 2012)

ich glaub', ich brauch noch so'n HD... und nen SLR auch... und'n Tranny...
und einen Job, in dem ich 4x so viel verdiene wie jetz  

schicke bikes, muffley! ich muss auch mal ordentliche fotos von meinem SL schiessen...

btw, kannst Du schon was zum BOS-Dämpfer sagen (abgesehen davon, dass er verboten scharf aussieht)  ?


----------



## Muffley (3. März 2012)

Danke Bubba. Das Tranny hat bei mir nicht so den "habenwollen"-Effekt, dafür das Ripley 29er, mal gucken wann das kommt.

Der BOS muss wohl noch ein bisschen eingefahren werden, aktuell fühlt sich das Fahrwerk aber schon sehr ausgewogen an, man spürt, dass Gabel und Federbein aus dem gleichen Hause kommen.
Die BOS-Produkte sind halt ein bisschen anders konzipiert sind als bei Wettbewerbern, so funktioniert z.B. das klassische Abstimmen der Zugstufe am Federbein durch abrollen einer Stufe nicht, da der Hinterbau selbst bei offener Zugstufe null nachschwingt. BOS Gabeln und Federbeine muss man auf dem Trail abstimmen, dann laufen sie auch richtig gut.


----------



## joker78 (3. März 2012)

Sehr Geil !!!! im Lotto gewonnen oder wat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibisBikerin (3. März 2012)

Muffley schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier ein Bilderupdate meines SLR und des neuen, schwarzen HD. Der weisse HD-Rahmen ist grade bei Ebay ersteigerbar. Wer Interesse hat: klick


Frage: hat die BOS Gabel am HD 160mm oder 170mm Federweg?


----------



## Muffley (3. März 2012)

das ist die 170er, am SLR ist die 140 mit TRC verbaut


----------



## Muffley (3. März 2012)

joker78 schrieb:


> Sehr Geil !!!! im Lotto gewonnen oder wat



nö, aber ich hab' sonst wenige Laster und wenn in der Finanzkrise irgendwann alles den Bach runtergeht hab' ich wenigstens ein paar schöne Kohlerfaserteile im Kellern stehen mit denen ich rumrollern kann.


----------



## joker78 (3. März 2012)

Das seh ich auch so Ride on !! Meins is auch bald fertig warte jetzt schon fast 7 Wochen auf meinen Fox DHX Air Dämpfer :-(!!!
Ride On


----------



## cycophilipp (4. März 2012)

Muffley schrieb:


> nö, aber ich hab' sonst wenige Laster und wenn in der Finanzkrise irgendwann alles den Bach runtergeht hab' ich wenigstens ein paar schöne Kohlerfaserteile im Kellern stehen mit denen ich rumrollern kann.



 und ich hab nun ne Clavicula


----------



## Muffley (4. März 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> und ich hab nun ne Clavicula



für die Clavicula bin ich zu fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (4. März 2012)

und was is mit der DH-Version bei Alutech auf der Seite? Zu fett? Eher zu kräftig oder?


----------



## joker78 (7. März 2012)

Mein neues Baby is fertig!!!!


----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2012)

schön !!! auch die beiden von muffley


----------



## Muffley (7. März 2012)

joker78 schrieb:


> Mein neues Baby is fertig!!!!



gefällt mir. Gabel noch in schwarz, dann wär's ein echtes Death Metal Bike. Berichte mal über die Laufräder der Kranken Brüder, taugen die was oder sehen die nur aus?


----------



## Muffley (7. März 2012)

ich weiss, ist nichts neues, aber da dies ja eine Galerie ist, wollte ich euch die kleine Photoshop-Spielerei nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## xenongolf (8. März 2012)

SCHÖN DAS ES HIER SOOOO NORMALE LEUTE GIBT. 

Einfach geil das SLR - natürlich auch das HD.

Was bringt denn das SLR so auf die Waage?? Danke

Gruß


----------



## MojoTom (8. März 2012)

Muffley schrieb:


> Berichte mal über die Laufräder der Kranken Brüder, taugen die was oder sehen die nur aus?



bei der anzahl der speichen sollte klar sein, dass diese laufräder in erster linie gut aussehen.

ps: schau mal in die aktuelle 'bike'. ich persönlich finde bei einem laufrad sind messwerte interessanter als emotionen. platz 12 von 15 übrigens.

mir sind wichtig:
gewicht, rundlauf & speichenspannung in einem guten verhältnis 
und der sound ist auch nicht ganz unwichtig.

king, tune, hope find ich zum beispiel gut.. die eine ist technisch und optisch extrem überzeugend, eine andere sauleicht, die letzte auch sehr preisattraktiv gegenüber den anderen beiden.


----------



## Muffley (8. März 2012)

xenongolf schrieb:


> SCHÖN DAS ES HIER SOOOO NORMALE LEUTE GIBT.
> 
> Einfach geil das SLR - natürlich auch das HD.
> 
> ...



das SLR bringt recht genau 11 kg auf die Waage, da sind aber auch 850 g tubeless-Reifen verbaut und eine Gabel die über 2 kg auf die Waage bringt.
Das HD wiegt so wie auf dem Foto 13,5 kg, aber auch da wiegen die Reifen zusammen schon mal 2,3 kg und die Gabel hat deutlich über 2 kg.

Ich spare Gewicht gerne da wo es sinnvoll ist, Reifen gehören da für mich nicht dazu. Wir sind letztes Jahr auf La Palma durch die Lavatrails gepflügt und ich hatte mit den dicken 2.4er Tubeless-RubberQueen stets viel Spaß durch Traktion und Pannensicherheit.


----------



## joker78 (8. März 2012)

Halloa,
also ich fahr die Laufräder jetzt schon seit 2 Jahren und ich muß sagen die halten richtig was aus  am amfang hatte ich mit dem Freilauf ein paar probleme (Feder gerissen/Körper Gerissen)
wurde aber alles kostenfrei ausgetauscht und ez läufts wieder.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. März 2012)

11kg beim SLR kann ich nicht ganz glauben. Wie beschrieben mit absenkbarer Stütze und Pedale???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (9. März 2012)

Weils sooo schön is !!!


----------



## Muffley (9. März 2012)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> 11kg beim SLR kann ich nicht ganz glauben. Wie beschrieben mit absenkbarer Stütze und Pedale???



mein SLR (das silberne) hat keine Variostütze sondern eine Syntace P6 und die Pedale sind XTR-Clicks. Das dicke Bike mit Variostütze ist das HD, allerdings sind da die Pedale sogar leichter als am SLR (Straitline AMP mit Titanachse).


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. März 2012)

Haha Ok, bei so vielen Bikes die alle doch sehr ähnlich aussehen kann man schon mal den Überblick verlieren!


----------



## Muffley (10. März 2012)

genau, wenn ich in meinen Radkeller gehe, sieht's da aus wie im Schuhschrank einer Frau...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. März 2012)

Willkommen im Club!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. März 2012)

@joker: ganz schicker aufbau! bissl viel blau im tretlager-bereich, aber insgesamt sehr stimmig und edel. toll!


----------



## joker78 (12. März 2012)

Danke das selbe  Ride on


----------



## saene (12. März 2012)

Saisonstart


----------



## schokoei72 (13. März 2012)

So muss das sein
ne richtig schöne Drecksau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (13. März 2012)

Oder anders gesagt...

´Piss-Gelb´ und ´Kack-Braun´ harmonieren eben ganz gut


----------



## Stefan H (13. März 2012)

@ Joker78.

Ich bin mal gespannt auf den Erfahrungsbericht bzgl. der Bionicon Kettenführung.


----------



## _Hagen_ (14. März 2012)

Stefan H schrieb:


> @ Joker78.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt auf den Erfahrungsbericht bzgl. der Bionicon Kettenführung.



Ahoi Stefan,

hab eine Guide 2.0 an meinem Vogel (3x Kurbel) und ziemlich begeistert. 
Auf dem Montage-Ständer hatte ich bzgl. der Geräusche erst bedenken.
Beim Fahren merkt man fast nix, weder Geräusche noch Krafteinflüsse.

Bisher keine Chainsucks oder "Abspringer", keine Probleme beim "Rücktritt"
und schaltet sich Tadellos !

"Bergab" wundert man sich allerdings, das der Vogel so "ruhig" ist   

Die gr. Bewährungsprobe (fürs HD und die Führung) kommt allerdings erst am 1. Mai Wochenende - da wird Südtirol unsicher gemacht...

Ciao


----------



## nopeiler (15. März 2012)

Ich bin dann mal der erste. Morgen geht es auf die erste Ausfahrt.
Mein Mojo ist damit fast fertig.


----------



## joker78 (15. März 2012)

Kettenführung is Top!!! kann mich da nur anschliesen.
Härtetest kommt erst in 3Wochen in Levico Terme


----------



## cycophilipp (15. März 2012)

nopeiler schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal der erste. Morgen geht es auf die erste Ausfahrt.
> Mein Mojo ist damit fast fertig.



Zitat ohne die großen Bilder - aber kannst Du bitte bitte berichten, wie der CCDB Air im HD abgeht? Ich hab auch sowas vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (15. März 2012)

Das würde mich auch intressieren (CCDB Air). Meine Lyrik Gabel hat den Geist aufgegeben und das nach 6 monaten. Bin mir am überlegen ob ich eine Bos einbauen soll. Kann schon wer mehr zu der Gabel sagen?


----------



## ibislover (15. März 2012)

nicht schlecht! 
wo hast du denn den ccdb her?


----------



## nopeiler (15. März 2012)

Ich bin auch schon auf den CCBD Air gespannt. Auf Mtbr.com liest man sehr viel gutes über den Dämpfer (im Ibis thread). 

Ich habe ihn bei Hibike gekauft. Bestellt wurde der Dämpfer aber schon vor 3 Monaten.


----------



## Bubba. (6. April 2012)

Ich poste hier dann auch mal mein Mojo SL.
Mit etwas Verspätung, immerhin erblickte es bereits am 18. Januar in Wiesbaden das Licht der Welt 

An dieser Stelle nochmals ein herzliches Dankeschön an Stefan H. für den gemeinsamen Aufbau 









Nach leider erst knapp 200km heul das Fazit:

optisch:   
Fahrgefühl: 

Viele Grüße

Bubba

P.S.: "Sie" heißt Bine  hauptsächlich wegen des Geräuschs, das die CB Nabe von sich gibt


----------



## Kurtchen (7. April 2012)

Feiner Aufbau, viel Spass damit!


Gruss, Kurt


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. April 2012)

Nicht schlecht! Nur Sattel + Stütze will mir nicht gefallen. Da gehört was würdigeres und schnittigeres rauf!


----------



## Bubba. (8. April 2012)

Danke, danke, ja, da ist noch etwas Potential - hauptsache es fährt erstmal  bei Gelegenheit wird der Tuninghebel angesetzt - der Sattel passt auch nicht 100% zu meinem musculus gluteus maximus  vielleicht gibts da später ne schöne Syntace Stütze + Vorbau - ist aber erstmal nicht kriegsentscheidend. Vorher werde ich die Reifen wechseln, auf konventionelle Schlauchreifen mit etwas mehr Profil - ist aber noch nicht ganz klar, was - da muss ich noch die ein oder andere Nacht drüber schlafen 

Viel Spaß Euch allen beim Biken 

P.S.: Was fahrt Ihr für Reifen auf Euren SLs?


----------



## Muffley (8. April 2012)

ich fahre überwiegend Conti Rubber Queen. Wenn's nicht zu heftig wird, reicht da der 2.2er locker aus, da er sehr voluminös baut.
Nur für richtig schlammige Fahrten nehme ich entweder Schwalbe Dirty Dan oder Conti Baron, allerdings hat der Dirty Dan dermaßen viel Rollwiderstand, das fühlt sich an als ob einer mit dem großen Pattexeimer vor Dir herläuft...


----------



## Bubba. (8. April 2012)

OK, danke für den Input - ich hatte eigentlich in Richtung Racing Ralph geschielt - auch der Hans Dampf sieht erstmal interssant aus. Die Specialized Pellen sind doch etwas schmal und irgendwie kann ich kein rechtes Vertrauen in die fassen, obwohl sie sehr gut abrollen.
Ich suche irgendwas gemäßigt vulominöses mit akzeptablem Rollwiderstand. 
Ich schaue mal weiter nach Erfahrungsberichten.


----------



## Muffley (8. April 2012)

aus meiner Sicht limitierst Du Dich und das Mojo mit "Mädchenreifen" wie dem Racing Ralph zu sehr. Hans Dampf ist da sicher die bessere Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (8. April 2012)

Ich fahre den ONZA Ibex 2.25 im Hd, mir passt der sehr gut in allen bereichen und das Gewicht ist auch akzeptabel.


----------



## _Hagen_ (9. April 2012)

Ahoi,

nachdem ich vor Kurzem in LaPalma auf meinem SX eine Kombi aus Conti RubberQueen/VR und Spezi-Butcher/HR gefahren habe, hab ich nach der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem HD erstmal den ONZA Ibex 2.4 DH vom HR verbannt - VR wird auch noch folgen. Das hat sich bei mir "ausgeONZAed", hat jemand Erfahrung mit den MaxxisArdent ?

...nun ja, aber ist hier auch kein Reifen-Thread....


----------



## Kurtchen (9. April 2012)

Ich fahre hinten den Ardent und vorne einen Highroller2 auf dem HD.
Die Kombi geht ganz gut, aber das ist ja auch Geschmackssache. Probieren geht ueber studieren


----------



## Martin11 (10. April 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Blackspire Kettenführung (2x 26x39) am Mojo HD? Ich benutze sie mit einer X0 Gruppe. Übertrieben gesagt fliegt mir die Kette alle 10 Meter vom Ritzel...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. April 2012)

Versteh ich nicht??? Ich fahr ohne Kettenführung und die Kette ist mir noch nie herunter gesprungen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. April 2012)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht??? Ich fahr ohne Kettenführung und die Kette ist mir noch nie herunter gesprungen.


dann forderst du dein mojo nicht genug


----------



## sevens4 (11. April 2012)

Mir springt die Kette auch nicht runter, aber evt. ist Deine Kette auch zu lang. Oder probiere einmal den XTR Trail Wechsler mit der Bremse, habe ich auch montiert. So als Versuch, ist mir aber auch vorher nicht abgesprungen.
..Doch Dr.Hannibal fordert sein HD schon..


----------



## Martin11 (11. April 2012)

Die Kette rutscht auch oft runter wenn ich rückwärts trete. Also sogar ohne im Gelände zu sein. Ich denke ich bau das Ding jetzt erstmal komplett aus und überprüf die Kettenlänge.


----------



## Muffley (11. April 2012)

nach meiner Erfahrung muss man am HD ein bisschen mit der Kettenlinie spielen um eine optimale Funktion von Umwerfer, Kettenführung etc. zu erreichen.
Ich hatte mein HD gemäß den Vorgaben von Ibis aufgebaut (Innenlager mit einem Spacer links und Kefü + 1 Spacer rechts montiert). Umwerfer ist ein SRAM X.0 Direct Mount 2-fach für 22/36 + Syntace Bashguard. Mit dieser Kombination hat's immer irgendwo am Umwerfer geschrabbelt, beim Rückwärtstreten ist die Kette auf kleinere Ritzel gefallen etc pp.

Ich habe dann den linken Spacer gegen einen mit halber Dicke (gibt's von Shimano) getauscht und rechts zusätzlich einen mit halber Dicke hinzugefügt. Seither ist am Umwerfer Ruhe, ich kann alle Gänge ohne Schleifen schalten und die Kette bleibt auch beim Rückwärtstreten auf dem gewählten Ritzel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. April 2012)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Mir springt die Kette auch nicht runter, aber evt. ist Deine Kette auch zu lang. Oder probiere einmal den XTR Trail Wechsler mit der Bremse, habe ich auch montiert. So als Versuch, ist mir aber auch vorher nicht abgesprungen.
> ..Doch Dr.Hannibal fordert sein HD schon..



Danke!


----------



## Bubba. (16. April 2012)

habe mal ein besseres Bild von meiner Bine gemacht 
leider hat der Akku vor dem zweiten Foto die Knie durchgestreckt, und danach war Pumpe mit Sonnenschein


----------



## joker78 (17. April 2012)

Sehr Schön wie mein kleiner Bruder ;-)


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. April 2012)

Bubba. schrieb:


> habe mal ein besseres Bild von meiner Bine gemacht
> leider hat der Akku vor dem zweiten Foto die Knie durchgestreckt, und danach war Pumpe mit Sonnenschein



Da fällt mir schon wieder was auf, warum ist da ein roter Schnellspanner? Den gibt es doch sicher auch in blau.


----------



## Bubba. (17. April 2012)

nein, die sind standardmäßig orange und die gibt es in keiner anderen farbe. die kommen so auch bei den blauen cobalt LR mit.
das ist aber auch schon auf der liste der "tuning"maßnahmen, hat aber keinen einfluss auf die performance, von daher kanns noch warten


----------



## sevens4 (18. April 2012)

Weiss jemand welcher Q Faktor von der Sram XX Kurbel zum HD passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (18. April 2012)

was meinst du damit?
der q-faktor einer kurbel ist fix und lässt sich nicht beinflussen.


----------



## sevens4 (18. April 2012)

Ich dacht einmal gelesen zu haben, dass sie 2 verschiedene haben, aber evt. täusche ich mich. Hätte nur die möglichkeit eine Kurbel günstig zu erwerben. Aber da ich nicht sicher bin, ob es passt, lasse ich es lieber.


----------



## Muffley (19. April 2012)

die SRAM XX gibt's mit 156 und 166 mm q-Faktor. 156 mm passt beim HD nicht, da wird's auf der linken Seite zu eng, 166 mm sollte aber passen.


----------



## sevens4 (19. April 2012)

ok danke


----------



## agnes (21. April 2012)

hat wer ein slr in orange?


----------



## Muffley (21. April 2012)

Brian Lopes hat eins...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. April 2012)

Der Lopes bekommt auch eines in Ultraviolett wenn er will!


----------



## jackturbo (22. April 2012)

agnes schrieb:


> hat wer ein slr in orange?



sind leider noch nicht gebaut! meine freundin will auch eins in s! gibts noch nicht


----------



## agnes (22. April 2012)

gestern ein schwarzes slr erblickt. naja... orange wäre bestimmt der hammer. wech von den standart farben. geb mein zesty nur wegen der langweiligen farbe weiss auf.


----------



## Der_Markus (24. April 2012)

Hier ein Bild von Unterwegs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (24. April 2012)

Nice! 
2-fach vorn, oder? Welche Kettenführung hast Du und bist Du zufrieden?


----------



## Der_Markus (24. April 2012)

Hi,

jupp, 2-fach. Die Kettenführung ist die Heim mit ner anderen Rolle (wurde mir vom Händler so empfohlen). 100% zufrieden bin ich nicht da die Kette ab und an beim Rückwärtstreten aufs kleinere oder sogar ganz runterfällt...
Werd das ganze mal wie oben beschrieben umbauen.


----------



## Kerberos (24. April 2012)

Du meinst das Versetzen des Spacers? 


Muffley schrieb:


> Ich habe dann den linken Spacer gegen einen mit halber Dicke (gibt's von Shimano) getauscht und rechts zusätzlich einen mit halber Dicke hinzugefügt. Seither ist am Umwerfer Ruhe, ich kann alle Gänge ohne Schleifen schalten und die Kette bleibt auch beim Rückwärtstreten auf dem gewählten Ritzel.



Meine Standard-Heim2 auf den 38/24-Blättern finde ich auch nicht überwältigend. Zum einen ist sie laut, ausserdem rutscht die Kette manchmal unter die Rolle. Nach links gefallen ist mir die Kette noch nicht, aber ich bin auch erst max 100km gefahren, davon nur ein kleiner Teil "materialprüfend". Ich beobachte, was noch so angeboten wird. Mir kommt es jedenfalls falsch vor, mit einem Shadow+ Schaltwerk nach zu doppeln, wie mir schon empfohlen wurde. Die Kettenführung soll gefälligst funktionieren.


----------



## Der_Markus (25. April 2012)

Genau das mein ich. 
Kettenführungen sind halt Zicken, und wenn die Kettenlinie nicht 100%ig stimmt kann sie nicht gut funktionieren. Daher wird das noch angepasst.
Zu hören ist meine Führung übrigens im Prinzip nicht...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. April 2012)

Stelle gerade fest, dass ich dieses Bild bisher wohl nur im Album, aber noch nicht hier gezeigt habe:





Und ja, die Sattelstellung ist für Normalbetrieb sinnlos, aber bei den sehr steilen Anstiegen an dem WE fuhr es sich so sehr angenehm.


----------



## Muffley (26. April 2012)

sehr schön! sieht nach artgerechter Haltung und ordentlicher Federwegsausnutzung aus!


----------



## cycophilipp (26. April 2012)

Shadow Warrior Bike!!!! Es wird eins mit dem Stein


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2012)

Muffley schrieb:


> sehr schön! sieht nach artgerechter Haltung und ordentlicher Federwegsausnutzung aus!


 Du hast ein gutes Auge! 



cycophilipp schrieb:


> Shadow Warrior Bike!!!! Es wird eins mit dem Stein


Haha, ja, mein Spitzname bisher war "stealth bomber".  Leider führt das mattschwarz echt dazu, dass das Bike auf Action-Fotos total untergeht...


----------



## cycophilipp (26. April 2012)

die hochglanz-schwarze Gabel geht mal gar nicht 

drum wird mein HD weiß-rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin11 (27. April 2012)

Der_Markus schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich.
> Kettenführungen sind halt Zicken, und wenn die Kettenlinie nicht 100%ig stimmt kann sie nicht gut funktionieren. Daher wird das noch angepasst.
> Zu hören ist meine Führung übrigens im Prinzip nicht...



Ich hab ne Blackspire Stinger Kettenführung dran. Mir fällt auch ständig die Kette runter. Bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer neuen KeFü, am besten mit Taco-Bashguard. Wie siehts mit der X0 KeFü bzw. die von MRP aus? 

Hab ne X0 26/39.


----------



## ibislover (1. Mai 2012)

new to the show.
erste kleiner test- und einstellungstour mit slalomkurs um musikbeschallte bollerwagen.

fazit? leider geil!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Mai 2012)

interessante gabel-/dämpfer-kombi. die würde ich ja gerne mal ausprobieren. aber tut dieses sattelrohr-verhüterli not? sieht etwas gurkig aus.


----------



## Muffley (1. Mai 2012)

mich würde dann bei Gelegenheit mal ein kurzer Bericht zur Performance des Cane Creek Federbeins interessieren. Am wichtigsten ist aber: an diesem Rad fehlt Dreck! Also raus zum Bike und einsauen!


----------



## ibislover (2. Mai 2012)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> interessante gabel-/dämpfer-kombi. die würde ich ja gerne mal ausprobieren. aber tut dieses sattelrohr-verhüterli not? sieht etwas gurkig aus.


ja, das verhüterli tut not, da sonst der mechanismus komplett freiliegt. die stütze ist mittlerweile 4,5 jahre alt, hat ein wenig spiel aber funktioniert ansonsten wie am ersten tag.

die gabel hat mich auf der ersten ausfahrt schon sehr begeistert.
stufenlos voreinstellbare druckstufe die man dann in mehreren schritten noch per "schnellauswahl" hebel erhöhen kann. alle zwei hebel klicks von glaube ich sechs, spürt mann da auch was.
das luftvolumen kann mann auch durch einen dreh auf dem anderen gabelholm verkleineren, was sie progressiver macht und sie weniger stark eintaucht bzw. besseren durchschlagschutz hat.
funktioniert alles sehr gut und blitzschnell hat man ein total anderes setup, von staubsauger plüsch bis sportlich straff und alles dazwischen.
wie sie sich auf dauer schlägt wird sich zeigen.



Muffley schrieb:


> mich würde dann bei Gelegenheit mal ein kurzer Bericht zur Performance des Cane Creek Federbeins interessieren. Am wichtigsten ist aber: an diesem Rad fehlt Dreck! Also raus zum Bike und einsauen!


das wird dauern. das grundsetup von deren setup guide passt ganz gut, aber echt jeder klick bei den lwspeedeinstellungen oder halbe umdrehung bei den highspeedeinstellungen spürt man.
die charakteristik verändert sich dadurch natürlich entsprechend und man kann so auch viel versauen.
testen, testen, testen ist angesagt. aber dafür hat man ja hoffentlich die entsprechende hausstrecke um nach den entsprechenden vorlieben zu suchen und diese zu finden.
aber der setup guide ist hierbei ne super hilfe und passt wie gesagt schon recht gut.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Mai 2012)

@ibislover: super Rad ! Da hast du aber Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopeiler (2. Mai 2012)

Ich kann ibislover nur zu stimmen. Das Grundsetup ist schon echt gut und man merkt wirklich jede kleine Veränderung. 
Bei meinem Dämpfer hab ich einwenig die Lowspeed verändert, damit er noch besser auf Bremswellen reagiert.

Foto:


----------



## farenj (2. Mai 2012)

Mein neues furchtbar wirksames SL-R Wunder!


----------



## jackturbo (2. Mai 2012)

farenj schrieb:


> Mein neues furchtbar wirksames Wunder!



Nice nice!!!


----------



## cycophilipp (2. Mai 2012)

Also jetzt muss ich mich schon mal outen - genau den Rahmen von Muffi hab ich "geerbt"






und dafür eine RS Lyrik RC2DH Air bestellt.

Ihr macht mit mit den CCDB (Air) echt heiß!!! Die Kiste wird dieses Jahr quasi gegen ein YT Tues LTD antreten, dass sich mein Kollege für den Bikepark gekauft hat und ich als Doppelbrückenhasser mit kleinerem Kaliber und eierlegender Wollmilchsau dagegenhalten werde. Daher wäre der Double Barrel genau geil  nur frag ich mich nun, welchen (Air oder non Air) ich nehmen soll? Im Hinblick auf die Wolle und die Eier...


----------



## Bubba. (2. Mai 2012)

alle Bikes furchtbar sexy 

uns das Trikot vom SL-R-Fahrer ist großartig


----------



## Muffley (2. Mai 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Also jetzt muss ich mich schon mal outen - genau den Rahmen von Muffi hab ich "geerbt"
> 
> und dafür eine RS Lyrik RC2DH Air bestellt.
> 
> Ihr macht mit mit den CCDB (Air) echt heiß!!! Die Kiste wird dieses Jahr quasi gegen ein YT Tues LTD antreten, dass sich mein Kollege für den Bikepark gekauft hat und ich als Doppelbrückenhasser mit kleinerem Kaliber und eierlegender Wollmilchsau dagegenhalten werde. Daher wäre der Double Barrel genau geil  nur frag ich mich nun, welchen (Air oder non Air) ich nehmen soll? Im Hinblick auf die Wolle und die Eier...



Hallo Philipp,

also wenn Du vorne 'ne Luftgabel fährst, sehe ich keinen Grund hinten auf Coil zu gehen. Vor allem weiss ich nicht ob der Double Barrel Coil die notwendige Endprogression hat um mit dem DW-Link Hinterbau gut zu funktionieren. Ibis empfiehlt ja lediglich den Fox RC4, da sich dort die Endprogression einstellen lässt.
Ich fahr' im Moment grade vorne Coil (Lyrik, RC2DH im Lord Helmchen Tuning) da die BOS beim Service ist und hinten Luft (BOS Vip'R), das passt sehr gut zusammen und hat heute vom Monte Baldo nach Navene runter einen Heidenspass gemacht.
Was mir super gefällt ist die Idee das Mojo gegen einen Doppelbrücken-Downhiller antreten zu lassen. Brian Lopes macht das ja auch und hat es beim Sea Otter Classic immerhin auf den 4. Platz geschafft - allerdings bin ich mir nachdem ich das Bild unten gesehen habe nicht mehr so sicher, ob Brian ein Mensch oder doch ein Cyborg ist, diese Unterarme sind mir unheimlich


----------



## ibislover (2. Mai 2012)

@san_andreas
danke!
kommen noch ein paar kleine veränderungen.
und etwas gewicht ~200g gehen auch noch runter.
mometan bin ich bei 14.05kg, größe XL.

@farenj
sehr schönes bike und sogar meine größe! 
das trikot ist der kracher und passt zum bart!


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute ,
wem ein 29"er noch zu klein ist , der kann nun zum 59"er greifen   http://ibismaximus.com/#about


----------



## p.2-max (9. Mai 2012)

so mein radl:










bessere bilder folgen noch... aber lieber fahren als bilder machen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Mai 2012)

Bessere Bilder? Gerne...   Update mit neuer Kefü, neuem Lenker / ESI Griffen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (12. Mai 2012)

PROBLEM!!!!!!
Ich find ja den Hinterbau echt geil,aber wenn sich da ein Steinchen in die wippenlager verirrt dann gibt das ganz ganz Böse gratzer und abplatzungen am carbon das is echt nicht schön und ich weiß nicht ob das auch gefärlich is!!!!!!????
Hab mir jetzt für die untere Wippe nen schutz gebaut das da wenigstens nix mehr reinkommt ..naja ich finds echt schade  :-/!!!!


----------



## sevens4 (25. Mai 2012)

Gestern auf der Plose in Brixen.
Leider hat sich die Federgabel bei der Abfahrt endgültig verabschiedet. Schon zum zweiten mal. Ich muss sagen, dass Problem hatte ich mit der Fox nie.


----------



## joeruest (12. Juni 2012)

Also Leute, 

da ist mein kleines IBIS in der "Budget-Version" . Damit geht es dann im August besser über die Alpen als mit dem HD. Hat einer noch einen Laufradtipp für mich ?  (UST Tubless).


----------



## Muffley (12. Juni 2012)

stimmiges Bike! Das einzige was für mich ein bisschen komisch aussieht ist dieser VRO-Vorbau auf Spacerturm. Wie groß bist Du? Der Rahmen sieht nach Größe M aus oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Juni 2012)

joeruest schrieb:


> Hat einer noch einen Laufradtipp für mich ?  (UST Tubless).


Bestes P/L-Verhältnis und dank Standard-Technologie auch AlpenX tauglich:
http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c591_MTB-Disc-6-Loch.html/filter_id/280/limit/40 zum Beispiel die hier: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ubes-Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html


----------



## cycophilipp (13. Juni 2012)

Muffley schrieb:


> stimmiges Bike! Das einzige was für mich ein bisschen komisch aussieht ist dieser VRO-Vorbau auf Spacerturm. Wie groß bist Du? Der Rahmen sieht nach Größe M aus oder täusche ich mich da?



gradraus - sorry dafür - aber der wunderschöne Rahmen mit diesem Vorbau/Lenker sieht echt mal ganz hässlich aus. Nur meine Meinung, wozu das? Gibts da keinen schönen Riser und ein paar Spacer unter dem Vorbau?


----------



## Bubba. (13. Juni 2012)

na dann muss ich ja mal Ausschau halten, ob ich ein zweites IBIS im Ko-Stadtwald sehe 
schickes Teil


----------



## joeruest (13. Juni 2012)

Muffley schrieb:


> stimmiges Bike! Das einzige was für mich ein bisschen komisch aussieht ist dieser VRO-Vorbau auf Spacerturm. Wie groß bist Du? Der Rahmen sieht nach Größe M aus oder täusche ich mich da?



Hi, danke

Der Spacerturm ist noch eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme. Das Bike ist große L. Ich selbst bin 1,86 groß und ganze 94 KG schwer. 
Da ich gleich 3 HWS Vorfälle habe, muss ich mit der Lenker / Vorbauhöhe ein wenig höher sitzen. Nach einigen Trails hoffe ich dann noch ein runter zu kommen, ohne das der Nacken schmerzt.


----------



## joeruest (13. Juni 2012)

Bubba. schrieb:


> na dann muss ich ja mal Ausschau halten, ob ich ein zweites IBIS im Ko-Stadtwald sehe
> schickes Teil



Hallo Bubba, 

Das ist ja eine Überraschung. Im "Canyonwald" gibt doch noch ein paar "Lichtungen". Das ist gut. Mein Kumpel aus Pfaffenheck fährt ebenfalls ein IBIS. So sind wir dann schon drei ...........

Josef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joeruest (13. Juni 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> gradraus - sorry dafür - aber der wunderschöne Rahmen mit diesem Vorbau/Lenker sieht echt mal ganz hässlich aus. Nur meine Meinung, wozu das? Gibts da keinen schönen Riser und ein paar Spacer unter dem Vorbau?



Recht hat Du ja. Aber die Gesundheit zwingt mich dazu, die Bikes höher zu bauen. Style hin, Style her......


----------



## joeruest (13. Juni 2012)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Bestes P/L-Verhältnis und dank Standard-Technologie auch AlpenX tauglich:
> http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c591_MTB-Disc-6-Loch.html/filter_id/280/limit/40 zum Beispiel die hier: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ubes-Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html



Gute Idee, Die Naben dann in rot.......


----------



## joeruest (13. Juni 2012)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Bessere Bilder? Gerne...   Update mit neuer Kefü, neuem Lenker / ESI Griffen:



habe die Ehre. Tolles Bike. Was wiegt das Teil ?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Juni 2012)

joeruest schrieb:


> habe die Ehre. Tolles Bike. Was wiegt das Teil ?


13 kg


----------



## cycophilipp (14. Juni 2012)

joeruest schrieb:


> Recht hat Du ja. Aber die Gesundheit zwingt mich dazu, die Bikes höher zu bauen. Style hin, Style her......



sorry, wollte niemandem unter die Gürtellinie treten...


----------



## Bubba. (14. Juni 2012)

Könnt' man ja mal ein kleines Treffen machen, wenn Ihr ne Konditionskrücke mal einen Tag lang mitschleppen wollt 

Viele Grüße aus dem verregneten Harz!



joeruest schrieb:


> Hallo Bubba,
> 
> Das ist ja eine Überraschung. Im "Canyonwald" gibt doch noch ein paar "Lichtungen". Das ist gut. Mein Kumpel aus Pfaffenheck fährt ebenfalls ein IBIS. So sind wir dann schon drei ...........
> 
> Josef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joeruest (14. Juni 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> sorry, wollte niemandem unter die Gürtellinie treten...



Hi "Kollege",

Das habe ich so auch nicht verstanden...........
Kein Problem.


----------



## joeruest (14. Juni 2012)

Bubba. schrieb:


> Könnt' man ja mal ein kleines Treffen machen, wenn Ihr ne Konditionskrücke mal einen Tag lang mitschleppen wollt
> 
> Viele Grüße aus dem verregneten Harz!



Hi Bubba, 

Genau vor den Krücken habe ich den allermeisten Respekt. Den Rest sollten wir dann gerne auf einer anderen Plattform ausmachen........
Joe


----------



## joeruest (14. Juni 2012)

joker78 schrieb:


> PROBLEM!!!!!!
> Ich find ja den Hinterbau echt geil,aber wenn sich da ein Steinchen in die wippenlager verirrt dann gibt das ganz ganz Böse gratzer und abplatzungen am carbon das is echt nicht schön und ich weiß nicht ob das auch gefärlich is!!!!!!????
> Hab mir jetzt für die untere Wippe nen schutz gebaut das da wenigstens nix mehr reinkommt ..naja ich finds echt schade  :-/!!!!



Hey Joker78,

Die Idee ist gut. Gibt es Bilder von dem Schutz ?


----------



## sevens4 (15. Juni 2012)

Hier einmal ein Bild während der Fahrt.


----------



## p.2-max (15. Juni 2012)

sehr cool... 

hier meins in action





restlichen bilder sind im album:




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50150

und nen Bild vom bike...


----------



## sevens4 (15. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön.
Frage, ist das schon die Fox D.o.s.s. ?


----------



## p.2-max (15. Juni 2012)

ne ist "nur" ein fox rp23 kashima dämpfer


----------



## ibislover (15. Juni 2012)

kleines, aber phenomenales update...


----------



## sevens4 (15. Juni 2012)

p.2-max schrieb:


> ne ist "nur" ein fox rp23 kashima dämpfer


Sorry ich habe die Sattelstütze gemeint


----------



## p.2-max (15. Juni 2012)

aso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matzell (16. Juni 2012)

hier mal MEINS endlich im rechten Lich gerückt 







biler serie gibt es hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43914


----------



## cycophilipp (17. Juni 2012)

Vor dem Einsauen, passend zur EM


----------



## Muffley (17. Juni 2012)

aber Hallo! Ein echtes Siegerbike und das auf Basis eines Gebrauchtrahmens... ;-)


----------



## cycophilipp (17. Juni 2012)

Muffley schrieb:


> aber Hallo! Ein echtes Siegerbike und das auf Basis eines Gebrauchtrahmens... ;-)



Danke *G*

Wir waren am Wochenende in Lermoos und haben da 3500-4000 Höhenmeter vernichtet. Mein Kollege mit dem YT TUES 2.0 LTD und ich mit dem Mocho.

Kurz - es fährt sich einfach nur TRAUMHAFT!!!!!! Im Vergleich zu meinem Helius FR, das ich mit der 170mm Einstellung gefahren bin mit nem 200/57mm Dämpfer (auch ein Roco TST R) rauscht es nicht durch den Federweg, trotz "nur" 10 bar im Dämpfer und zum testen alles auf Mitte keinen Durchschlag. Die auf Ölschmierung umgebaute Durolux RCA funktioniert vom ersten Eindruck und verstellen her nicht wirklich schlechter als meine 2009er Fox Talas, ingesamt ein höherer Wohlfühlfaktor. Auch bergauf vom ersten Eindruck her sehr gut. Gewicht - keine Ahnung, mir auch in dem Fall egal.

Teile sind Hope M4 Evo Bloody Mary, ZTR Flow mit Hope Naben von Speerlaufräder, X0 22/36 und 34/11, Race Face Atlas FR Kurbeln, Sixpack Icon Pedale, 50er Hope DH Vorbau, auf 720mm gekürzter Reverse low riser, Nokons, den Rest von Dir was dran war. Der Steuersatz hat mich übr. ein wenig wahnsinnig gemacht, bis er spielfrei war. Vielleicht hat sich da was setzen müssen.

Habe auch noch viel Steinschlagschutzfolie drauf geklebt 

Jetzt bau ich das andere Mojo fertig, danach dann das Evil


----------



## cycophilipp (17. Juni 2012)

Muffley schrieb:


> ... auf Basis eines Gebrauchtrahmens... ;-)



Ohne EDIT - waren nun knapp unter 3000 Euro investiert wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist - komplett!!!


----------



## cycophilipp (17. Juni 2012)

und hier das Mojo HD als praktischer Sonnenschirmständer





Ich seh da einfach nur rot ;-)


----------



## ibisBikerin (18. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich mir dieses Mojo HD betrachte ist Heute der Tag gekommen an dem ich ein Intense Carbine bestelle, macht´s gut liebe Ibis-Gemeinde!


----------



## cycophilipp (18. Juni 2012)

was hat denn dieses Mojo HD mit Deiner Entscheidung zu tun?


----------



## Bubba. (24. Juni 2012)

Binchen frisch geputzt nach dem Harz-Urlaub 









immer noch  wie am ersten Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (27. Juni 2012)

Heute die neue Fox Sattelstütze montiert, mal schauen wie sich schlägt. Ich finde den Bereich mit 40mm absenken noch genial.


----------



## cycophilipp (2. Juli 2012)

So, ich war mit dem Ibis Mojo HD von Muffley in Lenggries im Bikepark.

Musik ist etwas hart, hat aber so gut zum Schnitt gepasst 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRXg6GrseEg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jackturbo (2. Juli 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> So, ich war mit dem Ibis Mojo HD von Muffley in Lenggries im Bikepark.
> 
> Musik ist etwas hart, hat aber so gut zum Schnitt gepasst
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRXg6GrseEg&feature=youtu.be



nice nice! Und zu hart ist die mucke ja wohl nicht!


----------



## Muffley (3. Juli 2012)

schönes Video Philipp! Und die Karre geht echt gut...


----------



## cycophilipp (9. Juli 2012)

gestern waren wir in Saalbach-Hinterglemm - die X-Line runter war grenzwertig bzw. nicht mehr wirklich fahrbar, aber das gilt für jedes Enduro. Der Rest war FETT, die Karre fliegt echt geil! Video kommt noch, hatte die GoPro einmal am Unterrohr Richtung Gabel - wenn die Durolux hätte sprechen können, hätte sie dem Eindruck auf dem Video nach die X-Line runter nur noch vor lauter Schmerzen geschrien, das war echt grob da.

Pro Line und Blue Line runter war genial  Vorab-Fazit - prima Bikepark-Maschine!!!


----------



## AH78 (11. Juli 2012)

Ibis Mojo HD 160 SetUp 2012 
Voll tourentauglich (1.500 hm am Stück) & Bergab ein Traum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (12. Juli 2012)

AH78 schrieb:


> Ibis Mojo HD 160 SetUp 2012



Mit CCDB Air sieht das HD einfach noch fantastischer aus! Und wie fährt sich das Ding? Gerade die vielen hm bergauf? Kannst Du vergleichen mit dem (2012er) RP23? Oder gar mit Vivid Air / Monarch Plus / DHX Air? 

Danke!


----------



## AH78 (12. Juli 2012)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Mit CCDB Air sieht das HD einfach noch fantastischer aus! Und wie fährt sich das Ding? Gerade die vielen hm bergauf? Kannst Du vergleichen mit dem (2012er) RP23? Oder gar mit Vivid Air / Monarch Plus / DHX Air?
> 
> Danke!



Der CCDB Air ist definitiv der beste Dämpfer, den ich bisher verbaut hatte. Bergauf ist er "ruhiger" als ein RP23 ohne ProPodal - bergab schön satt im Federweg und vorallem kein durchrauschen im mittleren (DHX Air) Bereich. Man muss eben ein bisschen Zeit zum Einstellen investieren  Fahre das Ding mit 35% SAG und er saugt alles weg. RS Dämpfer hatte ich bisher keine...


----------



## saene (12. Juli 2012)

ja auch marathon-rennen bewälltigt das hd mit bravur


----------



## Kerberos (12. Juli 2012)

AH78 schrieb:


> Der CCDB Air ist definitiv der beste Dämpfer, den ich bisher verbaut hatte. Bergauf ist er "ruhiger" als ein RP23 ohne ProPodal -


Danke schon mal, klingt beeindruckend. Aber an die Stabilität des rp23 mit aktiviertem ProPedal kommt er sicherlich nicht ran, oder? Es mag in früheren Modellen anders gewesen sein, aber im 2012er RP23 gefällt mir das ruhige, stabile Verhalten sehr gut, gerade auch im Wiegetritt. 
Die entscheidenden Fragen sind: Wie hoch ist die Einbusse im Uphill und wieviel Einbusse bin ich bereit hinzunehmen? Schwer zu beantworten, klar.


----------



## cycophilipp (13. Juli 2012)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Heute die neue Fox Sattelstütze montiert, mal schauen wie sich schlägt. Ich finde den Bereich mit 40mm absenken noch genial.



kurze Frage - 459 Euro???? Wie rechtfertigt sich dieser Preis? Ibis ist zwar exklusiv und teuer, aber das sprengt für mich alles - so a la Syntace Laufräder...


----------



## sevens4 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich habe nicht den Betrag bezahlt, aber ist ja egal. Es hat schon gewisse Vorteile gegnüber anderen Systemen.


----------



## AH78 (13. Juli 2012)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Danke schon mal, klingt beeindruckend. Aber an die Stabilität des rp23 mit aktiviertem ProPedal kommt er sicherlich nicht ran, oder? Es mag in früheren Modellen anders gewesen sein, aber im 2012er RP23 gefällt mir das ruhige, stabile Verhalten sehr gut, gerade auch im Wiegetritt.
> Die entscheidenden Fragen sind: Wie hoch ist die Einbusse im Uphill und wieviel Einbusse bin ich bereit hinzunehmen? Schwer zu beantworten, klar.



Eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau ist der CCDB Air auch nicht  ...aber ich nehm das bisschen wippen im Wiegetritt gern hin, wenn es danach dreimal besser abwärts geht. Mit dem RP23 hab ich auch immer bei jedem Bergauf-Stück ProPedal reingehauen  mit dem CCDB Air geht das nicht  vermisst habe ich es aber auch noch nicht. Von daher: Wenn Du bergauf Sekunden gut machen willst, bleib beim RP23. Für alles andere ist der CCDB Air 100% besser.


----------



## joeruest (9. August 2012)

Soooooo Gemeinde, 

hier noch mal ein kleines Bild von meinen etwas überarbeitetem SLR, bevor es  in zwei Wochen damit über die Alpen geht. @Stefan wegen dem Cane Creek Angelset habe ich jetzt zum dritten mal den Steuersatz freigelegt und diesen dann in Kupferpaste ertränkt. Die ersten zwei kleinen Testfahrten waren frei von diesem nervigen geknacke. Abwarten ist angesagt.


----------



## mountainflea (14. August 2012)

Hallo, werte Ibis-Gemeinde!

Nach 9 Jahren Corratec Bowl, habe ich nun endlich ein richtiges Bike

Mein Mojo SL-R, Grösse S


----------



## mountainflea (14. August 2012)

jetzt noch mal richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (14. August 2012)

sehr stimmig aufgebaut! Und das orange ist ja mal der echte Knaller! Würd' ich so nehmen wie's da steht, nur andere Reifen würd' ich mir gönnen, aber da ist ja zum Glück jeder Jeck anders...


----------



## xenongolf (15. August 2012)

@Mountainflea: Ich glaube Du bekommst bald einen großen Bruder  
SL-R in XL
Bis es fertig ist, dauert es aber noch ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Team-Wildsau (15. August 2012)

Ein SLR in Silber kommt auch noch dazu.
Dauert aber bestimmt noch bis nächstes Jahr, bis es fertig ist.


----------



## mountainflea (15. August 2012)

@Muffley
Thanx Die Farbe ist echt fett!
Welche Reifen würdest Du nehmen?

@xenongolf
yeah, Familienzuwachs

@Team- Wildsau
in edlem Silber, excellent choice!


----------



## Muffley (17. August 2012)

also ich fahr' auf dem SL-R gerade 2.2er Rubber Queen, das ist für mich ein klasse Allrounder, ausser wenn's richtig schlammig ist. Klar rollt der Larsen deutlich besser, aber das SL-R ist so ein potentes Bike, da fänd' ich's schade wenn die Reifen der limitierende Faktor sind.

Auf meinem HD sind dann 2.4er RQ drauf und wenn's in den Park geht oder im Winter Schwalbe Dirty Dan (den willste aber nicht den Berg hochtreten, das ist wie Pattex unter den Reifen...)


----------



## sevens4 (22. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen
Da meine Lyrik dieses Jahr zum 3. mal den Dienst quittiert hat, überlege ich mir auf ein anderes Produkt zu wechseln. Die Bos Deville ist in meiner engeen Wahl mit 160 mm Federweg. Es gibt ja ein paar wenige hier die eine Bos verbaut haben, darum meine Frage wie funzt sie so ?


----------



## Kurtchen (22. August 2012)

Funzt gut, hat aber auch schon mal teilweise Probleme (bei mir aber noch nicht).
Von der reinen Funktion her gibts nichts besseres meiner Meinung nach.
Nur der Service soll etwas länger dauern, laut den Einträgen im Forum.


----------



## sevens4 (23. August 2012)

Ok Danke für die Info.


----------



## Muffley (23. August 2012)

ich fahre sowohl die BOS Deville als auch die Lyrik Coil mit RC2DH im Mojo HD. Dabei ist die Lyrik aber vom hier im Forum bekannten "Lord Helmchen" getuned. Im direkten Vergleich geben sich die beiden Gabeln nicht viel, die BOS ist halt deutlich leichter und die Dämpfung funktioniert ausgezeichnet. Dafür ist die Lyrik steifer und in der Wartung einfacher bzw. zumindest gibt es alle Ersatzteile etc. einfach zu kaufen, bei BOS muss die Gabel entweder zum Importeur oder gleich zum Hersteller. Deshalb würde ich sagen: von der Funktion die BOS, als Reservegabel die Lyrik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (24. August 2012)

Da ich mich mit dem Fox Verkäufer nicht einigen konnte, habe ich jetzt eine BOS Deville gekauft und montiert. Ich muss sagen, dass ist die beste Federgabel die ich die letzten Jahre gefahren bin. Als ich jeweils gelesen habe, sie klebt förmlich am Boden fest. Habe ich immer nur gelächelt. Bis ich jetzt den Efekt selber erleben durfte. Ich muss sagen einfach nur genial.


----------



## adrenalin28 (4. September 2012)

Hallo,

als neuer Ibis Besitzer wollte ich auch mal mein Bike hier vorstellen.
Ist noch nicht 100% fertig aber schon ziemlich perfekt.


Modell 2013....mit CTD Dämpfer


Gruß


----------



## Kerberos (4. September 2012)

Glückwunsch, ein schönes Fahrrad! Erstaunlich, wieviele Liteville-Fahrer oder -Interessierte hier landen. Wie kommt's bei Dir? Warum ergänzt Du Dein 601 mit einem HD? Oder hast Du ersetzt? 

Zu den fehlenden 100% gehört wahrscheinlich auch das Remote für die Kindshock, oder? Ich jedenfalls könnte mir im Gelände nie den Sattelgriff vorstellen.


----------



## adrenalin28 (4. September 2012)

Hi,

naja ich habe mein 301 verkauft weil ich unzufrieden mit dem Hinterbau war, der Hinterbau ist nur noch Schrott beim Liteville der funktioniert null...meiner Meinung nach.

Überhaupt nicht sensibel und bei pedalieren meinst der wippt dich vom Rad. Hab alles probiert nicht in den Griff zu bekommen (nur über Lockout).

Bei Mojo ist das perfekt - selbst im offenen (Trail Modus) super beim pedalieren und super beim ansprechen, so soll das sein!

Und dann die Farbe und das Design einfach gei....

Das Mojo ist jetzt mein neues Trail / Touren Bike...

Die Remote mache ich nicht hin...bin Jahre lang eine normal Stütze mit Schnellspanner gefahren und habe auch dort auf dem Trail die Stütze während der Fahrt abgesenkt und wieder hoch gezogen. Also der Griff zum Sattel ist kein Thema.

Ne die weißen Griffe müssen noch weg und die hintere Scheibe ist noch eine 160er, hatte aber keinen Adapter da!

Gruß


----------



## Kurtchen (4. September 2012)

@adrenalin28:sehr schöner Aufbau, da wirst du sehr viel Spaß haben mit dem HD!


----------



## swabian (5. September 2012)

Naja bis auf den Liteville Sattel
Der Zwillingsbruder wird wahrscheinlich morgen fertig, wenn die Gabel kommt!



P.S. Das mit dem Hinterbau war auch bei mir vor 2 Jahren der Hinterungsgrund zum Litevillekauf.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenalin28 (5. September 2012)

Michl den habe ich für Dich montiert....grins!


----------



## chema17 (10. September 2012)

From Spain:
http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/4056/p1000658large.jpg


----------



## chema17 (10. September 2012)

From Spain:


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. September 2012)

Schick!


----------



## swabian (10. September 2012)

wirklich schick, nur ein kleines Problem, daß eine Kettenführung mit Rolle für 2 fach oder 3 fach nur Tretlagerklemmungschlecht zu bewerkstelligen ist!
Den Bashring könntest Du Dir sparen, da Du bei Kontakt auf der Kettenführung aufsitzt und wenn sie am Tretlager geklemmt ist, das Teil voll gegen die Schwinge drückst und sie beschädigen kannst!
Mußt mal schauen, die Haben mittlerweile eine spezielle 2 fach Führung wo am Bolzen vom Link zusätzlich befestigt wird und mit Taco, die müsste halten!
Aber ein wirklich schöner Aufbau, ich war auf bei der Farbwahl zwischen Carbon und Vitamin P hin und hergerissen!

Auch die LEV passt super von der Zugführung!


----------



## cycophilipp (10. September 2012)

mittlerweile stört mich der Pedalrückschlag ein wenig, wenn man auf dem 22er Ritzel (vorne) herumfährt. Das ist auf dem größeren zwar weg, aber so bei so kurzen, holprigen Stücken, die wurzelig oder steinig sind, ist das uncool. Sonst alles perfekt.

Hoffentlich halten die überteuerten DT EXC-Räder  und explodieren nicht


----------



## Muffley (14. September 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Hoffentlich halten die überteuerten DT EXC-Räder  und explodieren nicht



Don't worry, bei mir halten die EXC seit fast zwei Jahren und das trotz intensiven Gebrauchs auch in grobem Gelände (La Palma etc.) und nicht gerade leichtem Fahrer (0,1t fahrfertig).


----------



## sevens4 (15. September 2012)

Bei mir halten sie auch ohne Probleme ok nur 70-75 Kg fahrfertig, ich bringe aber sonst eigentlich alles kaputt. Und zun die Lager zu tauschen ist es absolut einfach.


----------



## xenongolf (15. September 2012)

Sooo, fürs erste zusammen gebaut. 
Wollte mal wieder etwas mehr Farbe in mein Leben bringen 
Abstimmung folgt in den nächsten Tagen. Bei der Proberunde ist es aber  schon mal ziemlich geil gefahren und leicht ist es auch geworden.
Fakten und gute Bilder folgen.
Meinen DANK an Stefan wollte ich aber schon mal los werden.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. September 2012)

Gewicht? ....ohne Satteltasche!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (16. September 2012)

das könnte mal ein schönes Rad werden...
Was mir nicht gefallen mag sind die gelben Zughüllen und die gelben Griffe, die beissen sich so ziemlich mit allem...Und die Satteltasche könnte zumindest für's Foto weg.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. September 2012)

Naja, wenn wir schon dabei sind die Barends verursachen bei mir auch Augenkreps.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. September 2012)

also mein erster gedanke war: IGITT! schade, anscheinend kann man ein ibis auch total verhunzen. habe das bisher für unmöglich gehalten.


----------



## xenongolf (16. September 2012)

Ein bunter Vogel, brauch nun mal ein buntes Bike. 
Augenkrebs hin oder her 
Da es mein Tourenbike is, müssen leider auch die heiß geliebten Hörnchen dran  sonst klappt das nicht mehr mit den Handgelenken.

  @Muffley: Gelb = Merida Grün    - Gelb wäre viel zu schlicht 

Schönheit liegt im Auge des betrachters


----------



## _Hagen_ (16. September 2012)

xenongolf schrieb:


> Ein bunter Vogel, brauch nun mal ein buntes Bike.




Sagen wir es mal so:
den Job eines IBIS-Designbeauftragten sollte 
evtl. etwas "besonnener" vergeben werden 


...


----------



## tomac_75 (17. September 2012)

Hmmm.... wo soll ich anfangen...

Den Rahmen find ich schön 

Hey, solange es dir gefälllt und du dich damit wohlfühlst passt alles. Offensichtlich stehst du ja über dem Forumsgequatsche, insofern haste alles richtig gemacht. 
Glückwunsch zum Ibis!


----------



## ibisBikerin (17. September 2012)

tomac_75 schrieb:


> Hmmm.... wo soll ich anfangen...
> 
> Den Rahmen find ich schön
> 
> ...



ich kann mich nur meinem vorredner anschließen! glückwunsch zu deinem bike, aus vielen spricht der neid der besitzlosen


----------



## MojoTom (18. September 2012)

die farbkombo finde ich auch gut!
sieht in natura bestimmt nochmal besser aus. schöner bunter vogel 

zuviel eloxal auf einem haufen schaut irgendwann blöd aus. z.b. kurbel und bash komplett in rot oder blau.. hab ich hier auch schon gesehen..
auch wenn die gabel das einzig weiße teil am rad ist stört das im auge.

schön ausgewogen verteilt bei dir.

einzig die grüngelben züge und griffe sind vielleicht eine farbe zuviel 

VIEL SPAß damit


----------



## blutbuche (18. September 2012)

so ein schöner rahmen - und so was grausiges  draus gemacht . schade .-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (18. September 2012)

650B Ibis HD !!!!!
Weiß wer was !?


----------



## ibislover (18. September 2012)

kuckst du auf mtbr.com im ibis forum, da gibts einiges dazu.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. September 2012)

Das gewicht bist noch schuldig von den bunten Vogel! 

Das mit "Der Neid der Besitzlosen" war auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## blutbuche (18. September 2012)

neid der besitzlosen , ich lach mich weg


----------



## xenongolf (23. September 2012)

Soooo, das Gewicht bin ich noch schuldig. 
Liegt bei rund 11,8 KG - ohne Satteltasche, aber mit Hörnchen, Klingel und Pedale 

Leider kommen die Farben auf den Bildern nicht so gut rüber. 

Das Orange sieht in natura wirklich genial aus. Anbauteile hin oder her. 

Grüße in die Wetterau


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. September 2012)

leider hat sich ja nix geändert. mir tun die augen immer noch weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (25. September 2012)

und wenn ich mir Sattelstützenauszug, Vorbaulänge und Spacerturm ansehe, würde ich auf zu klein gekauften Rahmen tippen...


----------



## xenongolf (25. September 2012)

Falsch getippt - Genau die richtige Größe!  
Aber das beste ist, ich fühle mich drauf wohl und es passt für mich perfekt


----------



## Matzell (29. September 2012)

zum Glück sind geschmäcker ja verscheiden  also rein farblich find ich es wirklich grauenhaft....!!!


----------



## blutbuche (29. September 2012)

nur schwarze teile am (schönen) orangen rahmen fänd´ich toll .... ABER : muss  ja dir taugen


----------



## Christoph1984 (30. September 2012)

Update auf Formula RO und immer noch begeistert vom Mojo.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ewoq (30. September 2012)

stark!


----------



## Luke-VTT (30. September 2012)

Sehr stark!


----------



## Stefan H (16. Dezember 2012)

Was sagt das Forum denn zu so was hier?


----------



## litestier (16. Dezember 2012)

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rennrad, denke aber das die Geo von Ibis mir da nicht passt (kurze Beine, daher eher slooping), sonst würde ich glatt schwach werden. Und das meine ich ernst, ein Silk für gutes, und ein hakkalü... Für schlechtes Wetter


----------



## ibislover (16. Dezember 2012)

verkauf mir eins zum hek und ich sag dir wie es fährt! ;-) 
ab wann hast du die lieferbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (16. Dezember 2012)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Was sagt das Forum denn zu so was hier?



Wunderschön!


----------



## jackturbo (17. Dezember 2012)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Was sagt das Forum denn zu so was hier?



ein traum!! In schwarz stehts auf meiner wunschliste ganz oben!!


----------



## Stefan H (17. Dezember 2012)

@ Ibislover , man kann´s ja mal versuchen!  ...Lieferzeit: Aktuell schon in diversen Größen verfügbar!


----------



## ibislover (17. Dezember 2012)

Stefan H schrieb:


> @ Ibislover , man kann´s ja mal versuchen!  ...Lieferzeit: Aktuell schon in diversen Größen verfügbar!


ob jetzt von dir oder dem händler des vertrauens seit 16 jahren für verschwindend gering mehr, is auch egal. 
arrrgh.... echt schon lieferbar? oh man.....!


----------



## properzel (30. Dezember 2012)

Rote King hubs und 36 Talas Gabel, falls man es nicht erkennen kann.
Kurz nachdem das Foto geschossen wurde ist der Hinterreifen auseinander geflogen, also ist nun ein Ardent, 2.35 drauf...
Tip top


----------



## san_andreas (30. Dezember 2012)

Uiuiui, schönes Rad !


----------



## Stefan H (30. Dezember 2012)

Sehr Schick!

Ich wage mal ein upgrade zu empfehlen...vielleicht schickere Pedalen?
Ansonsten ->


----------



## properzel (30. Dezember 2012)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Sehr Schick!
> 
> Ich wage mal ein upgrade zu empfehlen...vielleicht schickere Pedalen?
> Ansonsten ->



Heh, offen fuer Vorschlaege, was sollte ich denn eurer Meinung nach dranschrauben?

Die hatte ich noch rumfliegen und SPDs wollte Ich nicht dranmachen, habe das gute Stueck erst zwei Wochen.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Dezember 2012)

properzel schrieb:


> Heh, offen fuer Vorschlaege, was sollte ich denn eurer Meinung nach dranschrauben?



Na Z.B. die neuen Hope!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## properzel (31. Dezember 2012)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Na Z.B. die neuen Hope!



Cool- wusste nicht, dass Hope neue Pedale raus haben, sehen nett aus.

Allerdings bissl teuer fuer mein geschmack.  Ich haette zu gerne die glowormlites Talon Pedale aber sieht so aus als kann man diese nicht mehr neu Erwerben.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Dezember 2012)

properzel schrieb:


> Cool- wusste nicht, dass Hope neue Pedale raus haben, sehen nett aus.
> 
> Allerdings bissl teuer fuer mein geschmack.  Ich haette zu gerne die glowormlites Talon Pedale aber sieht so aus als kann man diese nicht mehr neu Erwerben.



Aufs Geld schauen und dann so ein Bike fahren??? 

Egal was es kostet, es kommt sowieso nur das Notwendigste aufs Bike!


----------



## jackturbo (31. Dezember 2012)

Wollte ich auch schon sagen enve laufräder und 140 sind doch nicht zuviel für unkaputtbare Pedals!


----------



## ibislover (31. Dezember 2012)

jackturbo schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch schon sagen enve laufräder und 140 sind doch nicht zuviel für unkaputtbare Pedals!


----------



## cycophilipp (31. Dezember 2012)

properzel schrieb:


> Rote King hubs und 36 Talas Gabel, falls man es nicht erkennen kann.
> Kurz nachdem das Foto geschossen wurde ist der Hinterreifen auseinander geflogen, also ist nun ein Ardent, 2.35 drauf...
> Tip top



da steht n Kleinwagen, preislich gesehen 

Rad is


----------



## properzel (31. Dezember 2012)

So ein shitstorm habe ich fast erwartet.

Seht das nicht verkehrt, alles was an dem Fahrrad ist, ist es mir wert da ich nach jeder trail abfahrt mit einem riessen griensen auf dem Gesicht da stehe.  Aber das Geld aus dem Fenster zu wefen, bei Pedalen, seh ich nicht ein.  Es gibt Preis/Leistung vielleicht bessere, die auch noch ein Stueck leichter sind 

Ja, das Rad hat ein bissl was gekostet war aber second hand (Habe nur den Lenker von carbon Haven auf ein Havoc umgeaendert) und ich fand es fair, was ich bezahlt habe.  Als ich es schon bezahlt habe aber noch nicht abgeholt hatte, dachte ich die enve Felgen waeren ein bisschen "overkill" fuer mich, habe eigendlich nichts gegen King hubs, die mag ich.  Also wollte ich eventuell die Laufraeder weiterverkaufen und King oder Hope hubs mit Flow rims kombinieren... aber nach fuenf Tagen am stueck diese Laufraeder fahren, ich glaub ich behalt 'se   Merklich stabile Laufraedchen, muss ich sagen und den Preisverlust, den ich warscheinlich hin nehmen werde - neeee.. sind mir schon ans Herz gewachsen.

Ja, zugegeben, das Rad war fast doppelt so teuer wie mein Auto.  Aber ****it!  Fuenf fach der Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Dezember 2012)

Das Leben ist zu kurz für schei$$ Räder oder Teile!


----------



## properzel (31. Dezember 2012)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Das Leben ist zu kurz für schei$$ Räder oder Teile!



 "You just live once".

Ihr habt mich inspiriert, nach Pedalen zu schaun.  Ich seh die DMR Vaults sind gut und ich koennte noch ein ersatz Mantel fuer die Ersparnisse bei CRC z.B. mitbestellen... hmm...

Welche Farbe, Rot?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Dezember 2012)

Rot oder schwarz? Ich würde fast schwarze nehmen, schaut dann eventuell zu unruhig aus.


----------



## properzel (31. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt schon, oder Grau, das wuerde wiederum zur Kurbel passen..

Oh and by the way:






Mein anderes Ibis, in XL fuer bequeme Cross Country Fahrten 
Indirekt vom selben Typen gekauft, wie das HD.  Es hatte nur noch ein anderen Zwischenbesitzer, mit dem ich ein Karate Monkey tausch und ein bissl Geld seiner Richtung gemacht habe.  Aber stellte sich herraus, dass der Originalbesitzer der gleiche ist wie vom HD, hatte es nur fuer die Single Speed Worlds 2010 zusammenbauen lassen und dann verkauft, der neue Besitzer mochte es nicht wirklich daher stand es nur rum.  WIN!  Ich liebe es und fahre es unter der Woche fast jeden Tag zur Arbeit 

Oh, und Happy New years, guys!.. Hier ist schon alles rum und ich geh dann wohl nun mal in MTB park, 'mim HD.


----------



## cycophilipp (1. Januar 2013)

properzel schrieb:


> So ein shitstorm habe ich fast erwartet.
> 
> Seht das nicht verkehrt, alles was an dem Fahrrad ist, ist es mir wert da ich nach jeder trail abfahrt mit einem riessen griensen auf dem Gesicht da stehe.  Aber das Geld aus dem Fenster zu wefen, bei Pedalen, seh ich nicht ein.  Es gibt Preis/Leistung vielleicht bessere, die auch noch ein Stueck leichter sind



? Ich seh den Shitstorm nicht? Ich seh nur den fast-10.000er und Plastikpedale OHNE jeglichen Grip, weil sie günstig sind... hahaha!!!!  Popcorn!!!


----------



## Bubba. (1. Januar 2013)

ich will auch ein tranny


----------



## _Hagen_ (6. Januar 2013)

Ahoi Gemeinde,

so, nach ca. 1 Jahr die Evo-Stufe II vom Göttervögelchen:

  - das FOX-Dämpferchen einsweilen in den Ruhestand geschickt
  - HopeEvo / FLOW-EX Tubeless LRS
  - XTR Shadow 10fach Schaltung
  - 150 mm KindShox
  - Marzocchi 55 EVO-Ti und Rocco Air RC WorldCup
  - XT ICE-TEC Bremsen
  - paar Syntace Sachen
  - Maxxis HR2 2,4 vorne und Ardent 2,4 hinten

abgespeckt auf 14,6 kg.

Mehr Diät geht m.E. "seriös" bei dem Fahrwerk nicht, wenn man es 
mal "laufen lassen" will und im Gelände auch mal die "semi-optimale Linie" 
auszuprobieren, gut kann jeder - oder ?  
(Mal schauen wie lang die Bionicon diesmal hält....)

Die 3fach Kurbel ist zwar ok, hab ein 38 Blatt mit Bash - nur mit dem 3fach Shimano Umwerfer 
will es sich um's Verrecken nicht vernüftig schalten lassen (24/38). 
Die Umwerfer/Kurbel Thematik ist beim HD ja etwas "sensibel". 
Vielleicht muß ich mal ein SRAM 2fach ausprobieren, der lt. IBIS-HP funktionieren soll ?!?! 
....aber diese Anbauteile-Schlacht .....

Ach ja, seit Neujahr bin ich noch ein zu gr. Hasenfuß, um den Boliden in den Dreck zu werfen 
Bisher musste sich mein SX-trail im Schmodder wühlen - na ja, ich schätze nächstes WE wird 
aus dem strahlend-gelben Göttervogel ein normales "Drecksding"......





















Ciao


----------



## Kerberos (6. Januar 2013)

Die 150er KindShock LEV? Im HD in Large? Alles gut in und über dem Sattelrohr?

// sent from mobile


----------



## _Hagen_ (6. Januar 2013)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Die 150er KindShock LEV? Im HD in Large? Alles gut in und über dem Sattelrohr?
> 
> // sent from mobile



Meinst du mich ? 
Ist eine normale 150er ohne "LEV" in einem HD in M, hab noch mehrere 
cm Differenz bis zur min. Einstecktiefe. Das "Hoch & Runter" hat zwar kleinere Schleifspuren am Lack hinterlassen - Zugführung & Dreck -

Aber hab ja auch kein gelbes Wattebäuschchen, irgendwann "werf ich das Ding mal so richtig in die Ecke" und dann kleinere Schleifspuren das kleinere Problem


----------



## Kerberos (6. Januar 2013)

@_Hagen_
Ja, danke. KS hat ja so unübersichtlich viele Modelle, aber 150mm Absenkung könnte ich als Langbeiniger sehr gut gebrauchen. Werde aber vorsichtshalber doch mal vorher alle relevanten Masse recherchieren. 

// sent from mobile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (10. Januar 2013)

Hey IBIS-Folks!

Hier mal die Green Hornet von Schwestern´s Freund und mein Bat Man:


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Januar 2013)

Wie hast Du denn die DeeMax ins Ibis bekommen? Die sind doch 150 und das Ibis ist max. 142 hinten? Feile und Dremel?


----------



## Farodin (10. Januar 2013)

Hey, es ist ein normales X-12 Laufrad. Dremeln war darum garnicht nötig. 

Hier noch ein älteres Foto vom Tranny (momentan im Umbau):


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Januar 2013)

Farodin schrieb:


> Hey, es ist ein normales X-12 Laufrad. Dremeln war darum garnicht nötig.


Oha, ich dachte, die Deemax gibt es nur in 150er Hinterbaubreite. Na dann viel Spass damit.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2013)

Die Deemax gabs/gibt es doch auch in 135mm. Die Ultimates ebenfalls.


----------



## nopeiler (13. Januar 2013)

Hier ist mein Mojo mal wieder.
Frisch auf 1x10 gewechsel.






(Handy Bild, frisch aus dem Keller, deswegen ist der Sattel noch unten.)


Folgende Sachen sind mir bei der ersten Ausfahrt dieses Jahr auf gefallen.
1. saukalt
2. Kondition unterirdisch
3. reibungslos, hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich nie die Experimente mit 2x10 gemacht.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Januar 2013)

reifen und felgen kombination ist grauenhaft unsubtil. sieht aus wie ein angeber-SUV, so cayenne turbo in weiss. der rest ist toll. wobei ich den CC DB air auch überdimensioniert finde für so einen schlitten.


----------



## cycophilipp (14. Januar 2013)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> reifen und felgen kombination ist grauenhaft unsubtil. sieht aus wie ein angeber-SUV, so cayenne turbo in weiss. der rest ist toll. wobei ich den CC DB air auch überdimensioniert finde für so einen schlitten.



Was passt da nicht, außer den Aufklebern und ggf. der Reifenmarke? 

Der Serien-RP23 ist aber auch falsch dimensioniert, es sei denn es ist ein Tourenbike. Ich hab auch nen CCDBA drin und bin abgesehen vom notwendigen Sag, damit extrem zufrieden. So wie beim schwarzen oben - Deemax und dann so nen Dämpfer


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Januar 2013)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Was passt da nicht, außer den Aufklebern und ggf. der Reifenmarke?
> Der Serien-RP23 ist aber auch falsch dimensioniert, es sei denn es ist ein Tourenbike. Ich hab auch nen CCDBA drin und bin abgesehen vom notwendigen Sag, damit extrem zufrieden. So wie beim schwarzen oben - Deemax und dann so nen Dämpfer


Hab ich doch bereits geschrieben?  Ich finde es sieht einfach furchtbar aus. Wie auf Steroiden. Zuviel weiss, zu dicke Pellen, hässliche Aufkleber. Das geht auch schöner und genauso haltbar. 

Was den Dämpfer anbetrifft: Ich bin im HD bereits einige gefahren und fand den RP23 potent genug, wenn man nicht unbedingt die Downhillpiste oder den Bikepark aufsucht. Ich hab aktuell einen DHX Air drin, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Gute Alternative finde ich den RS Monarch Plus und den Roco Air. Vivid Air und andere Downhill-Luftdämpfer sind wie gesagt überdimensioniert. Das braucht man bei so einem Bike nicht. Zuviel Gewicht für Leistung, die man in aller Regel nicht abruft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopeiler (14. Januar 2013)

Mein Mojo sollte eigentlich ein Bike für alles werden. 
Da ich mit dem Mojo in Bikeparks und 1-2mal im Jahr nach PDS fahren wollte, war sofort klar, dass der RP23 in meinem Mojo nichts zu suchen hat. Genauso sieht es auch bei den Reifen aus. Ich wollte einen Reifen der fast alles mit macht (für PDS habe ich noch andere). Denn das hin und her Wechseln ging mir auf den Keks (im Keller liegen noch NNs (von früheren Bikes), FAs,....) und da fand ich die MMs als besten Kompromiss. Bei den FAs gefiel mir der Seitenhalt in Steilkurven überhaupt nicht, ich hatte oft das Gefühl, dass mir das Vorderrad gleich weg ruscht.


Wenn du mein Mojo so schon übertrieben findest, dann weiß ich gar nicht was du über meine andere Version denkst.

Totem Coil DH + Rain Kings






Damit war ich 4 Tage in Bischofsmais und eine Woche in PDS.
Leider war nach der Woche in PDS klar, dass ich doch noch ein anderes Bike brauche. Denn das Mojo ist einfach zu schade, um es da zu verheizen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Januar 2013)

Hmm, ok, dann wird das auch nachvollziehbarer. Ich würde zB. in PdS und in Bischofsmais eigentlich nur mit einem richtigen Downhiller fahren, da ich es dann eben auch krachen lassen will. Klar, man kann sich auch andere Trails raus suchen. Aber grad PdS, so über einen Tag verteilt, da ist man doch echt stressfreier mit einem Bergab-Boliden unterwegs. Allein schon von der Geo her, aber eben auch vom Federweg.

Mein Mojo ist definitiv auf Trails optimiert. Ich fahre damit auch Downhillstrecken (zuletzt Leogang und Winterberg), aber ich merke eben sofort die Limits.... dafür zieh ich mit dem Ding aber eben auch auf der Hausrunde alles ab. Feldberg mit 900Hm ist easy gekurbelt und dann fahr ich trotzdem noch die Downhillstrecke. 

Naja, jeder wie er mag. Ich konnte es jedenfalls bis zu deiner Aussage mit PdS überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Jetzt schon eher.


----------



## cycophilipp (14. Januar 2013)

ich hab auch noch den Roco TST R Air im Regal, die Passo Tremalzo-Runde nach oben (ab Ledro) geht mit dem DBAir nicht wirklich, vollkommen richtig. Ich mag aber die Herausforderung, in Saalbach die X-Line eben NICHT mit einem DHler runter zu fahren, sondern mit der Einrad-Lösung. Bis auf bei den extremen DHs hatte ich mit dem Mojo 2012 so viel Spaß, vor allem wenn du die Jungs mit den dicken Kisten ärgern kannst, denn mit denen ist es schon etwas einfacher.

Kein DH-Bike deswegen, weil ich für die 5-6x Bikepark im Jahr nicht einsehe, dafür extra 3000 Flocken oder mehr auszugeben, ich kenn mich nämlich, normal aufgebaut wäre mein DHler auch nicht 

Seit ich ne Helmchen-tuned Lyrik DH drin hab, ist der DBAir nicht mehr unterfordert und es ist das bisher vielseitigste Rad, das ich je gefahren hab.

Und billig wars auch noch bisher


----------



## nopeiler (14. Januar 2013)

Das Mojo wurde keineswegs in PdS geschont, deswegen wurde auch die Totem verbaut. Ich fand aber, dass diese krassen Bremswellen/Löcher einfach zu heftig für die 160mm Federweg sind. Der Rest war fast problemlos mit dem Mojo fahrbar und hatte auch mega Laune gemacht. Schließlich brauchte ich keine 15kg bewegen (ohne Schlamm). 

Aber klar, ein Downhiller ist bei Bikeparks und PdS natürlich immer besser. Deswegen habe ich ja auch mein Liteville 901 wieder aktiviert bzw. nicht verkauft.


Und solche Zustände wollte ich dem Mojo auch nicht mehr antuen.


----------



## Farodin (14. Januar 2013)

Jedem Narren seinen Dämpfer, nicht?! 

Ich habe frisch auf den 2013 CTD RP23 aufgerüstet und finde ihn für meine Zwecke super. Ich bin DHX Coil, DHX Air, ...in anderen Bikes gefahren und weiß, dass der RP23 seine eigene berechtigte Nische hat.

Ich bin in dem Bike mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden (besonders, da das CDT deutlich effizienter als das PP ist). Bikeparks gehören nur sehr selten zu meinem Bikerevier. 



cycophilipp schrieb:


> ... So wie beim schwarzen oben - Deemax und dann so nen Dämpfer...


...der LRS ist bewusst ein Übergang (gewesen), ebenso die N´dee welche noch neben mir liegt.

Am Wochenende habe ich den neuen LRS montiert. Er ist ca. 700g leichter und bietet noch genügend Reserven.


----------



## cycophilipp (15. Januar 2013)

Farodin schrieb:


> Jedem Narren seinen Dämpfer, nicht?!



Genau. Gefahren hab ich auch schon einige, wenn der Bergauf-Anteil bei meinem HD höher wäre, hätt ich auch nen DHX 5 drin. Ich kann nur den RP23 bergab nicht mehr ausstehen, darum nütze ich jede Gelegenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (15. Januar 2013)

Farodin schrieb:


> Jedem Narren seinen Dämpfer, nicht?!


so ist es.
doch geht nix über den xfusion vector hlr air mit DWlink tune!


----------



## nopeiler (15. Januar 2013)

Wo kann man den xfusion mit dw-link tune eigentlich kaufen?


----------



## ibislover (15. Januar 2013)

du kaufst den dämpfer bei reset und bei einem service gibts den tune dazu.
so war das zumindest bei mir.
hatte ihn erst so ausprobiert und war da schon begeistert. aber der betrag des service wars mir werd und nun is er noch ein wenig besser was die endprogression angeht (weniger und besser einstellbar).
die dämpfung an sich war vorher schon sehr gut. trotz des großen sag der definierter mittlerer federweg. nicht schwammig und nicht sofort in der endprogression. so wie man es sich eigentlich wünscht.
die neuen hlr sollten bald ankommen bei reset.


----------



## schokoei72 (20. Januar 2013)

So,Liebe Vogelgemeinde,jetzt muss ich doch mal mein Spielzeug hier zeigen!Richtig OLD SCOOL werden manche sagen,aber erstens hab ich nicht Fünf Trilliarden für ne neue Kiste,umd zweitens steh ich nicht so auf Benettonbunte Plastikräder!Wenn Carbon,dann solls auch jeder Trottel sehen....



​


----------



## Rebell-78 (20. Januar 2013)

geil, steht bei mir auch im Keller 
Gruß nach Lauf.


----------



## Bubba. (20. Januar 2013)

bei mir im Wohnzimmer


----------



## schokoei72 (20. Januar 2013)

ist der Flur


----------



## matti71 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich zeige mal meins 
Im Hintergrund der Luganer See.


----------



## Ibisrider (27. Januar 2013)

Nice


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Februar 2013)

Servus,
das Ibis Forum hat Zuwachs bekommen.
Seid gestern steht das SL im Wohnzimmer. Was noch fehlt ist der Umwerfer.
So wie es da steht wiegt es 12,3 kg in 21 Zoll(XL)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (1. Februar 2013)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Seid gestern steht das SL im Wohnzimmer


Sieht super aus, schöne farbliche Abstimmung! Beim Kabelkürzen bin ich ja nicht so pingelig, aber die Kette musst Du wechseln, die sieht ja ganz verrostet aus.


----------



## Ibisrider (1. Februar 2013)

sehr schönes Rad, doch die Kette.................


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. Februar 2013)

mit Hope hat er schon mal viel richtig gemacht! .....bei Marzocchi bin ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Februar 2013)

alle Teile haben ihre Aufgabe im Bike vorher schon sehr gut gemeistert.
Gabel und Dämpfer funktionieren erstklassig. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe muss ich nur noch den richtigen Dämpferdruck finden.


----------



## ibislover (2. Februar 2013)

gegen marzocchi gibts gar nix zu sagen.
nur wie kann etwas erstklassig funktionieren wenn du die richtige einstellung noch nicht gefunden hast?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Februar 2013)

indem ich mich schon an dem vorherigen Rahmen von der sehr guten Funktionalität der Federelemente überzeugen konnte.
Spricht auch in dem Rahmen verdammt gut an und hat ordentlich Restprogression. Hinzu kommt auch noch das dieser Hinterbau viel weicher anspricht als der des Rockys.

Der Grundgedanke warum ich vorletztes Jahr für Marzocchi entschieden habe war, dass ich nach langer Pause endlich mal wieder die Marzocchi Produkte testen wollte.


----------



## The Great (9. Februar 2013)

Edit


----------



## diggi* (16. Februar 2013)

Mein neues Spielzeug seit heute fertig und einsatzbereit 





P.S. Danke an Jörg von GO CYCLE für den Support und die Flexibilität !!!!


----------



## Kurtchen (16. Februar 2013)

Sehr schönes Mojo HD, da wirst du viel Spaß haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibisrider (16. Februar 2013)

cooles Bike mit Kashima beschichtetem Steuersatz


----------



## marco2 (18. Februar 2013)

Geiles Bike und scheiss Kamera...


----------



## Stefan H (19. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Februar 2013)

Beides sehr schöne Bikes. 
Was ist das jetzt für eine Sattelstütze?
Und wie kommt's du mit 11 fach klar? Ist ja heftig groß die Kassette.


----------



## marco2 (20. Februar 2013)

Ist ne normale Reverb. Zur XX1 kann ich nur meinen ersten Eindruck schildern: genial. Es sind einfach mit einem Schalthebel immer die Gänge da, die man braucht und vorne ist der ganze Schaltungsklimbim weg. Schaltet extrem präzise. Und es reibt keine Kettenführung mehr. So was von geil!!!

Das Setup war etwas aufwändiger: ich musste am Hinterbau die Klebernaht ein wenig abfeilen (hatte ich mit Ibis abgecheckt) und eine 0.5 mm Unterlegscheibe auf die Achse stecken. Die habe ich dann an das Schaltauge geklebt, damit ich sie nicht immer reinfummeln muss. 

Dazu wiegt es noch sage und schreibe mehr als 500 Gramm weniger als das alte Setup mit 2-fach XTR Kurbel und Bash.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Februar 2013)

und kefü braucht wirklich nicht mehr? kein runterfallen?

erkläre doch bitte nochmal das mit dem abfeilen und der unterlegscheibe. warum, wieso, weshalb sollte man das tun? hast du fotos von der stelle?

ich überlege nämlich auch auf xx1 umzusteigen. 

danke schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (20. Februar 2013)

ist das der 135 oder der 142mm hinterbau?


----------



## marco2 (20. Februar 2013)

Also, hier etwas ausführlicher. Erst einmal, mein Rahmen ist noch das ältere Modell mit dem 135er Hinterbau. Da kann es bei manchen Konfigurationen nicht genug Raum zwischen Ausfallende innen und Kette geben. Das war bei mir so. Auf: http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/hans-off...ty-834322.html  wird das mit Hans von Ibis besprochen, da findet man auch ein kleines Bild, auf dem die Glue Line zusehen ist, an der sich die Kette manchmal reibt. Das alles war 15 min Arbeit, ich habe ja nicht an der Konstruktion herumgefeilt, sondern nur ein wenig Überstand abgeschabt. Dazu halt die auch sehr kleine U-scheibe. Jetzt passt es halt perfekt. 

Zur Kettenführung kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich froh bin bei dem Wetter überhaupt ein wenig gefahren zu sein. Damit ich selbst mehr weiß, muss ich damit mal anständig Trails fahren. Aber alle Stimmen in Fohren und aus Tests gehen in die Richtung, dass man außer für krasse FR Aktionen keine Führung braucht.


----------



## joeruest (20. Februar 2013)

Geil Marco2, 

da ich auch ein "altes" HD mit dem 135 Hinterbau habe, kann ich jetzt beruhigt das gleiche Projekt angehen. Will nämlich auch die XTR-Kurbel mit Bash gegen die XX1 ersetzen.

Passt das da XX1 Lager in "unser altes" HD rein ? 

Gruß aus Koblenz


----------



## joeruest (20. Februar 2013)

Ähmmm noch was, 

welche Laufräder hast Du denn da genommen ?


----------



## marco2 (20. Februar 2013)

Was meinst du mit Lager? Das GXP-Innenlager? Das passt. Eigentlich passt alles, da sich beim neueren HD ja nur die Ausfallenden geändert haben. Der Rahmen ist ja immer noch aus der gleicehn Form.


----------



## marco2 (20. Februar 2013)

DT Swiss 1750er. Die habe ich schon ewig.


----------



## joeruest (20. Februar 2013)

Weltklasse, 

dafür gab es noch das Teil, um den Freilauf umzurüsten ??????


----------



## san_andreas (20. Februar 2013)

Ja, gibt es mittlerweile, den XX1 Freilauf für DT.

Hier:

http://r2-bike.com/dt-swiss-xd-freilauf-sram-xx1


----------



## marco2 (20. Februar 2013)

Jep, es gibt einen DT Freilauf fÃ¼r 135/12. Den habe ich auch genommen. Aber aus welchem Grund auch immer, passte die mitglieferte Endkappe nicht auf meine Achse. Vielleicht hat sich bei DT Ã¼ber die Jahre auch die Achse geÃ¤ndert. Die hatte keine druchgehende Bohrung fÃ¼r die Achse, sondern eine abgestufte. 

Da bin ich zum Schlosser um die Ecke und habe ihn gebeten, den Kragen meiner alten Endkappe auf das MaÃ der neuen zu drehen. Kostete 15min herumlaufen und 5â¬ in die Kaffeekasse. Ich hatte eh schon ca. 3 Monate auf den Freilauf gewartet und dann echt keinen Bock mehr, bei DT zu klÃ¤ren, warum die Endkappe jetzt nicht passt. Vor allem, da das passend Machen kein Thema war.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Februar 2013)

ok, das liest sich alles ganz ordentlich. ich hab den 142er hinterbau, da sollte es also noch weniger probleme geben. aber das mit der kefü ist mir noch nicht ausreichend geklärt. freue mich sehr über berichte vom harten einsatz der XX1. ich hab nämlich bei mir trotz kefü massiv probleme mit abspringender kette. fahre aber auch viele sehr verblockte trails, treppen und gerne auch mal drops mit dem mojo. beispiel: die plattentrails der nord-vogesen/süd-elsass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (21. Februar 2013)

und was hat die abspringende kette mit dem rahmen zu tun?
nimmt dir da lieber mal dein setup und dessen einstellung vor.
da scheint was anderes im argen zu liegen wenn du so probleme hast.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2013)

Also, ich bin natürlich noch nicht viel damit gefahren.

Aber: die XX1 hält die Kette sogar bei Vollgas über Wurzelteppiche, da läßt sich nix provozieren. Das Schaltwerk hat halt auch einen heftigen Zug.

Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, kann man für harte Trails immer noch eine Führung drauf machen. So machens die Pros auch.

Ich kriege die Tage einen custom Carbon Bash für die XX1, dass ich sie mit der Silentguide fahren kann.


----------



## Luke-VTT (21. Februar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich kriege die Tage einen custom Carbon Bash für die XX1, dass ich sie mit der Silentguide fahren kann.



Geil. Dann aber bitte nochmal ein Bild mit Silentguide und VAN


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Februar 2013)

ibislover schrieb:


> und was hat die abspringende kette mit dem rahmen zu tun?


nix. hat auch niemand behauptet.  tendenziell ist meine kette etwas zu lang und das schaltwerk ausgeleiert. daher kommt ja im frühjahr das update auf XX1. 



san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich kriege die Tage einen custom Carbon Bash für die XX1, dass ich sie mit der Silentguide fahren kann.


FOTOS!


----------



## ibislover (21. Februar 2013)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> nix. hat auch niemand behauptet.  tendenziell ist meine kette etwas zu lang und das schaltwerk ausgeleiert. daher kommt ja im frühjahr das update auf XX1...


ahso... auch nicht schlecht.  lass sich anders. 
stöber auf mtbr im ibis forum. seeehr viel info dazu. gibt glaube ich mehr wie einen thread....


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2013)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> FOTOS!



Kommen !

Ist vom User mi:ro, der macht auch gerne weitere zu einem ordentlichen Preis.


----------



## Kerberos (21. Februar 2013)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ich hab nämlich bei mir trotz kefü massiv probleme mit abspringender kette.


In meinem schon geradezu traditionellem 2x10 ist das Problem vom einen Tag auf den anderen verschwunden, nachdem ich das XT ShadowPlus Schaltwerk montiert habe. Bestes Upgrade am HD ever.


// sent from mobile


----------



## _Hagen_ (21. Februar 2013)

Kerberos schrieb:


> .... das XT ShadowPlus Schaltwerk ...
> // sent from mobile



Ahoi, dem kann ich nur zustimmen, obwohl seit der Montage 12'2012 noch
nicht so viel "Verblocktes" unter den Stollen kam, aber zumindest einige 
kl. "Hüpfer" 
Habe auch noch die olle Bionicon G2 dran ....eher aus Kopfsache, denke ich. 

Wenn ich mal dazu komme einen 2fach X0 Umwerfer zu ordern und es vom
 Schalten klappt, wird dann das gr. XTR-Kettenblatt abgeschliffen und als 
Bash genutzt. Die Shimano Umwerfer "wollen" bei meinem Vögelchen 
einfach nicht  

Bei folgender Übersetzung: hinten 10fach 11-36 / vorne 24-38 
auf einer neuen 3fach XTR.

Ciao


----------



## sevens4 (21. Februar 2013)

Die XX1 Kette bleibt vorne schön da wo sie sein soll auch ohne Führung, ich habe die Gruppe schon länger dran ohne Probleme und hatte sogar am Wochenende einen Abflug wo das Bike auf den Wechsler gefallen ist. Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon einen neuen bestellen sehen. Aber er funktioniert trotz ein paar Schrammen noch tadellos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (24. Februar 2013)

Schöne Detaillösung für eine Kefü Einfachvariante gibt es von E-Thirteen..
Die XCX (für Mojo HD Modelle ohne Directmount, gibt es diesen auch mit Schelle)


----------



## joker78 (2. März 2013)




----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. März 2013)

Was für ein krankes Geballer!!

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/featu...6vbjI.facebook

Brian Lopes fährt Allmountain wie andere Downhill.


----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2013)

Das ist auch auf einem Mojo:


----------



## Luke-VTT (4. März 2013)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Brian Lopes fährt Allmountain wie andere Downhill.



Und dabei sieht er so smooth auf dem Rad aus. Beeindruckender Typ.


----------



## Stefan H (5. März 2013)

@joker78.

Konsequent Blau!
Passen denn die ganzen Blautöne zusammen?

Bin mal gespannt wie Deine Erfahrung mit den Ethirteen Felgen ist!

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gefährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (5. März 2013)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Was für ein krankes Geballer!!
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/featu...6vbjI.facebook
> 
> Brian Lopes fährt Allmountain wie andere Downhill.



Der Link funzt nicht!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. März 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Der Link funzt nicht!


Dann nimm den: http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Rapid-Fire-Brian-Lopes,19924/sspomer,2


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. März 2013)

Wie kann man nur so fahre? 

Weil:  1. kein DHler
         2. kein 29er


----------



## schokoei72 (9. März 2013)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so fahre?
> 
> Weil:  1. kein DHler
> 2. kein 29er


 
Genau so isses!!!!


----------



## cycophilipp (11. März 2013)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Schöne Detaillösung für eine Kefü Einfachvariante gibt es von E-Thirteen..
> Die XCX (für Mojo HD Modelle ohne Directmount, gibt es diesen auch mit Schelle)



gefällt mir auch gut Stefan, aber der Preis!!!! Sorry, 100 Euro ++ ist total daneben dafür.


----------



## tmac111 (15. März 2013)

Vor einigen Tagen fertig geworden:


----------



## p.2-max (17. März 2013)

oh yeah sehr schön....


----------



## nippelspanner (18. März 2013)

Cool! 
Selbst lackiert?


----------



## Bubba. (7. April 2013)

Heute endlich den ersten Frühlingstag genutzt und bei Kaiserwetter im Wald rumgetrieben und den neuen VR-Reifen ausprobiert ;-):









Viel zu optimieren gibt es nicht mehr, zwar einerseits super, aber irgendwie auch schade  
Nur einen neuen Sattel brauche ich demnächst noch, dieser passt nicht korrekt zu meinem gluteus maximus ;-) Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## Stefan H (7. April 2013)

Und..Mountain King? zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (8. April 2013)

Wat´n laaaaanger Vorbau!


----------



## Bubba. (8. April 2013)

MK fühlt sich gut an. Rollt gut, dämpft ordentlich und hat guten Grip. Bin aber erst knapp 20km gefahren. 

Vorbaulänge passt bislang gut. Hatte vorher eine Nummer kürzer drauf, der war nicht so optimal.


----------



## schokoei72 (9. April 2013)

So, jetzt im Winter doch noch mal ein paar Euro vergraben!


----------



## Ibisrider (11. April 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## Ibisrider (11. April 2013)

Ist schon seit Mitte Februar auf den Trails unterwegs, aber jetzt endgültig fertig.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Danke nochmals an Stefan von Tri-Cycles, das hat richtig Spass gemacht. Viele Stunden im Office und in einem Facebook Projekt mit dem Aufbau beschäftigt, Parts zusammengestellt und wieder zerpflückt, bis dann mein Traum gefahren ist.
Der ist da mit richtig Herzblut dabei 

und bevor Fragen wegen dem RC 4 kommen: IIIIIch wollte das Teil !!!!!!!


----------



## Farodin (11. April 2013)

Spitze! Das ist eine superschicke Farbcombi! 
Viel Spaß mit dem Rad!


----------



## p.2-max (11. April 2013)

Klasse rad. Farbe ist sowieso gut. Meins in finale vor ein paar tagen ...


----------



## diggi* (11. April 2013)

Beide Nice 

Stahlfederdämpfer werde ich auf jeden Fall auch noch mal testen , funktioniert ja wohl mit dem Hinterbau auch bergauf noch sehr gut.
 @p.2-max : Fährst du die XTR 970 1fach oder 2/3fach ? Wenn 2/3fach welche Kettenblätter mit welchem Umwerfer ?? 

Thx 
Thomas


----------



## p.2-max (12. April 2013)

Fahre die xtr kurbel 1fach. Daher habe ich keinen Umwerfer. Hier sieht mans besser:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diggi* (17. April 2013)

OK , danke für die Info.

Habe ja auch die XTR 1fach verbaut und bin am Wochenende hier in der Schweiz mal ein paar Testanstiege gefahren.

Fazit : doch ne Nummer zu dick für mich 

Da ich keine Lust mehr auf Umwerfer habe sieht es jetzt so aus : 





Morgen kommt noch der Adapter für den Freilauf und dann sollte es auch bergauf besser gehen 

P.S. : Kefü braucht es wohl nicht mehr , sieht aber ohne so nackt aus


----------



## Bubba. (17. April 2013)

sehr sexy


----------



## Stefan H (17. April 2013)

Bin gespannt auf das Finale Ergebnis !


----------



## Luke-VTT (17. April 2013)

Das sieht dermaßen vielversprechend aus. Spitze!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. April 2013)

meinst du, du brauchst wirklich die kefü? laut sram soll ja ausreichend kettenspannung bei XX1 genügen.


----------



## diggi* (18. April 2013)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> meinst du, du brauchst wirklich die kefü? laut sram soll ja ausreichend kettenspannung bei XX1 genügen.



Braucht es wohl nicht , gefällt mir aber mit besser und die paar Gramm stören mich auch nicht. Fahre viel im Park da kann's nicht schaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (18. April 2013)

Hättest Du das Kettenblatt nicht auf die schöne XTR-Kurbel schrauben können?
Oder hat sich SRAM da wieder einen neuen Lochmaß Standard ausgedacht...?


----------



## diggi* (18. April 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Hättest Du das Kettenblatt nicht auf die schöne XTR-Kurbel schrauben können?
> Oder hat sich SRAM da wieder einen neuen Lochmaß Standard ausgedacht...?



ist ein anderer Lochkreis , bei der XTR mit LK104 ist beim 32er Schluss , für die XX1 geht`s bis 28er.


----------



## Martin11 (20. April 2013)

Habe noch ein wenig abgeändert. Jetzt ist das Mojo fast perfekt für mich. Das einzige was mir noch ein wenig Sorgen bereitet ist der fehlende Taco. Zur Zeit ist noch eine Blackspire Stinger montiert. Mir schwebt die MRP 2x direkt von der Ibis Homepage vor. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt? Der Preis ist doch recht stolz...

Neu sind: Rock Shox Vivid mit Nukeproof Feder, Syntace Vorbau + Lenker, Maxxis Minion und ein weißer Fizik Sattel. Ich finde, dass das Erscheinungsbild jetzt ein wenig ruhiger ist. (unten die alte Version)


----------



## ewoq (24. April 2013)

diggi* schrieb:


> OK , danke für die Info.
> 
> Habe ja auch die XTR 1fach verbaut und bin am Wochenende hier in der Schweiz mal ein paar Testanstiege gefahren.
> 
> ...



welchen QF braucht es denn am ibis bei der xx1?


----------



## diggi* (24. April 2013)

ewoq schrieb:


> welchen QF braucht es denn am ibis bei der xx1?



Hallo QF = 168 und GXP Lager , 156 ist zu schmal was wohl für die meisten Fullys gilt.


----------



## ewoq (24. April 2013)

danke!


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2013)

@ewoq: planst du auch ein Ibis ?


----------



## ewoq (24. April 2013)

muss noch auf bestellen klicken


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2013)

Hehe, dann mach ! Ist ein Traumrahmen und mit Angleset kann man ihn noch gut anpassen.

XX1 und Lyrik rein...fertig !


----------



## ewoq (24. April 2013)

angleset brauche ich glaube ich nicht, habe ja noch ein legend.

parts sind schon fix, aber mit lyrik und xx1 liegst du richtig.

bin unsicher wegen des dämpfers ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (24. April 2013)

Mit Lyrik und XX1 passt es schon genial. Ich find es mit Angleset noch ne Ecke besser.


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2013)

Hol dir doch den neuen Monarch Plus, sollte ja jetzt rauskommen.
Ich bin auch mit CCDB sehr zufrieden. Wenn IBIS oder CC da ein gutes Grundsetting anbieten, läßt sich auch gut mit dem Dämpfer umgehen.


----------



## ewoq (24. April 2013)

vielleicht bestell ich doch mit ctd und warte auf den m+


----------



## marco2 (24. April 2013)

CCDB/ Vivid Air und vielleicht auch der neue Monarch+ sind schon eine andere Liga als der Fox Dämpfer, ob mit oder ohne CTD.


----------



## diggi* (24. April 2013)

Bin mit dem FOX eigentlich sehr zufrieden , kann mehr als man denkt , hängt auch vom Einsatzzweck ab.

CTD nutze ich eigentlich nur Bergab  schalte je nach Strecke von Descend auf Trail.
Climb brauch ich nie , das Ding wippt bergauf offen weniger wie mein altes 301 mit aktiviertem ProPedal


----------



## ewoq (24. April 2013)

ich fahr mit dem enduro eigentlich überall. dämpfer sollte also den hinterbau nicht begrenzen. die frage ist einfach ob der ctd reicht ...

edit: hab den db air geordert ...


----------



## °Fahreinheit (13. Mai 2013)

Moin.
Ich möchte mir gern ein robustes "Tourenbike" aufbauen. Soll für Tagestouren geeignet sein und gut klettern, aber auch runter Spaß machen und als Reserverad auch mal für den Bikepark herhalten können. Optionen sind gerade das Mojo HD (140 oder 160?), das Nomad C oder das Blur Tr. Bronson fliegt wegen 650b leider raus.
Das Mojo gefällt mir dabei fast am besten wobei mir die Oberrohr und Radstand etwas kurz vorkommen.
Daher jetzt mal meine Frage zur Rahmengröße: Ich bin 186 mit Schrittänge 84.  L kommt mir etwas kurz vor, XL aber deutlich zu hoch. Kann jemand aus Erfahrung sagen, ob L für meine Höhe passt?

Zweite Frage: Welche Kettenführung taugt denn am Mojo für 2-fach mit Bash oder Taco?

Besten Dank!


----------



## Kurtchen (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich liege bei der Größe und der Schrittlänge 1 cm unter dir und komme mit L bestens klar! 
Einfach das HD mal Probe fahren, da kannst du dann sicher sein das es passt


----------



## diggi* (13. Mai 2013)

Fahre bei 1.83m und gleicher Schrittlänge ein L und mir passt es perfekt.

Bikepark geht auch gut , war gerade 2 Tage in Winterberg und hatte ne Menge Spass 

Beim Nomad C vom Kollegen gefällt mir der etwas steilere Sitzwinkel bergauf minimal besser.

Hab das Mojo HD genommen da mir die Farben beim aktuellen Nomad nicht gefallen , es noch mal deutlich teurer ist und ich beim Ibis den Importeur vor der Haustür habe falls es mal Probleme gibt. 

Aber wie schon geschrieben am besten Probefahrt machen.

Kettenführung gibt es von MRP mittlerweile ne 2fach Version fürs Mojo , habe die 1fach Version und die funktioniert bisher top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (13. Mai 2013)

Bin eine Zeit lang die Gamut Dual gefahren mit Innenlagerklemmung. Das geht gut, ist aber nicht so stimmig mit dem Rahmen, wie die MRP-Ibis Führungen.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (14. Mai 2013)

Besten Dank für die Antworten.
Dann werd ich mal versuchen eins in die Finger zu bekommen wenn ich wieder in Dtld bin. Ausprobieren ist da wohl unvermeidlich. 
L könnte aber scheinbar schon sehr wahrscheinlich passen. 

Aber was meint ihr, ist es als Tourenrad eher schon  zu "big"? 
Wie fährt es sich denn auf längeren Strecken und bergauf. 

Danke!


----------



## Farodin (15. Mai 2013)

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass die Klettereigenschaft des Rades mit dem verbauten Dämpfer zusammenhängt.

Mit 160mm Gabel und flacher Front und Fox RP23 baust Du Dir einen richtigen Höhenmeterfresser auf! Du kommst auch sehr steile Anstiege in den Alpen problemlos hoch. Ein Gabelabsenken ist damit schlichtweg nicht nötig. Der neue PR23 mit CTD ist im Climb-Mode nochmal deutlich straffer. Da bewegt sich nichts beim Antritt. Wenn es steil und uneben wird öffnet man das CTD und jeder Stein wird weggeschluckt. Zum eigentlichen Pedalrückschlag neigt der Hinterbau nicht. Aber gerade auf unverblockten Wegen ist eine sportlichere Dämpfung schon hilfreich. 
Kurzum: Je nach Aufbau klettert es bergauf wie ein Specialized Epic!


----------



## p.2-max (16. Mai 2013)

Ist ja ne Gallerie...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Mai 2013)

Einfach nur derbst! Digge-eier!

Mach mal die Auflösung größer... Hammer!


----------



## Ibisrider (16. Mai 2013)

Die Flugeigenschaften des HD wären damit geklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schokoei72 (17. Mai 2013)

Respekt!!!


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Mai 2013)

Wo steht denn das Teil?


----------



## Christoph1984 (19. Mai 2013)

Servus,

ich würde meinem HD gerne mal einen neuen Lagersatz spendieren. Kann jemand was empfehlen oder hat jemand einen guten Link parat?

Grüße!

Christoph


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Mai 2013)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Wo steht denn das Teil?


Im Niemandsland und wohl auch nicht mehr lange... 

  @p.2-max: GANZ GROSS!! DIGGE EIER


----------



## MojoTom (23. Mai 2013)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich würde meinem HD gerne mal einen neuen Lagersatz spendieren. Kann jemand was empfehlen oder hat jemand einen guten Link parat?
> 
> ...



enduro bearings?

am bessten die "max"

http://endurobearings.com/product/max/


----------



## ibislover (23. Mai 2013)

oder online bestellen in jedem lagershop.

hier die maße mit anleitung zum lagerwechsel:
http://unluckypete.com/2012/10/replace-frame-bearings-on-ibis-mojo-hd/


----------



## san_andreas (23. Mai 2013)

Doch keine Enduro bearings, die sind zwar billig, aber auch minderwertig.


----------



## Christoph1984 (23. Mai 2013)

Ok, was schlägst du dann vor? Hab mal bei SKF geschaut aber leider nicht alle Lager gefunden.


----------



## ibislover (24. Mai 2013)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Ok, was schlägst du dann vor? Hab mal bei SKF geschaut aber leider nicht alle Lager gefunden.


5min googeln wird ja wohl drin sein bist du einen lagerversender findest der alle maße da hat.
einfacher gehts wirklich nicht!


----------



## MojoTom (24. Mai 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Doch keine Enduro bearings, die sind zwar billig, aber auch minderwertig.



kann du diese behauptung auch begründen?

woher weist du das sfk besser ist? und ich meine wissen, nicht glauben.


hast du eine vorstellung welche namenhaften marken alle von giant gefertigt werden? glaubst du nicht auch das es bei lagern sehr ähnlich sein könnte? aber der eine oder andere einfach das doppelte verlang..

hat jetzt aber auch nüscht mehr mit gallerie zu tun. daher halte ich mich nach diesem denkanstoß wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2013)

Ich kann nur davon ausgehen, was ich gesehen habe. Und da ist es Fakt, dass die Enduro Bearings in diversen Rahmen ziemlich schnell verschlissen sind.


----------



## Danny-Hob (26. Mai 2013)

exklusiv-bikes schrieb:


> Ein Traum in Blau-Weiß !!
> 
> Ibis Mojo vicious Blue mit FOX RP23
> Gabel RockShox Revelation/ Air
> ...


Wirklich ein Traum in blau weiss !
Sieht toll aus.

Bin gerade in der Neu-Orientierungsphase


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Mai 2013)

Ich habe endlich einmal ein besseres Bild von meinem Mojo SL gemacht 
Wenn die Gabel jetzt noch etwas leichter wäre und die Buchsen nicht diese komischen Geräusche machen würde, dann wäre das ein absolutes Sahne-Fahrwerk. Die dünne Reifen und die Felgen halten den Belastungen immer noch sehr gut stand.


----------



## Bubba. (28. Mai 2013)

schick, aber ganz schöne dackelschneider hast du montiert


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Mai 2013)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du die Reifen meinst.
Ja stimmt. Bei den Laufräder und den Reifen ging es mir um möglichst geringes Gewicht. Ein kleiner Test, was XC Felgen und Reifen so alles abkönnen. (Bisher ganz schön viel )
Bisher brauche ich an dem auch keine dickeren Reifen. Absolut nicht notwendig.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. Juni 2013)

Ab sofort Achsen für Hängerbetrieb bei mir zu haben.Bitte PN.


----------



## nopeiler (10. Juni 2013)

Das neue HDR


----------



## Bubba. (10. Juni 2013)

haben will... in blau...


----------



## nopeiler (10. Juni 2013)

ich tausche mein weißes gegen das schwarzgelbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schokoei72 (11. Juni 2013)

Geile Farben, aber definitiv die falsche Laufradgrösse:kotz::kotz:


----------



## Kerberos (11. Juni 2013)

schokoei72 schrieb:


> Geile Farben, aber definitiv die falsche Laufradgrösse



Nein, nein. Die Idee von Ibis ist offenbar, mit einem Rahmen sowohl ein grossartiges 26" als auch ein grossartiges 27.5" aufbauen zu können - Du hast die Wahl. Damit ist das HDR "nur" der verbesserte Nachfolger des HD und keine leer versprochene Revolution. 
Andere lancieren stattdessen dafür verschiedene Modelle mit eigenen Namen und versuchen mehr oder weniger erfolgreich, uns philosophisch-systemische Unterschiede einzureden. 

In diesem Sinne finde ich den Ansatz von Ibis sehr gut und im besten Sinne einfach. Gestern war ich zwar zunächst auch enttäuscht, weil ich mehr Neuigkeit erwartet hatte. Aber Ibis geht halt inhaltlich weniger marktschreierisch vor.


----------



## ibislover (11. Juni 2013)

ich finds auch echt schick.
vorallem weil keine not besteht das HD durch ein HDR zu ersetzen.
spart ein haufen geld das in ein anderes pferd aus selbigem stall investiert werden kann.


----------



## ewoq (11. Juni 2013)

allerdings nur 130mm bei 650b ... das ist doch etwas wenig und inkonsequent.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2013)

Es muß halt jetzt jeder möglichst schnell ein SixfiftyB raushauen, ob sinnvoll oder nicht.
Ich hätte eine Überarbeitung des 26" sinnvoller gefunden.


----------



## Christoph1984 (11. Juni 2013)

Da finde ich gerade nicht. Ob sinnvoll oder nicht - Ibis kann sich als Hersteller dem Laufradhype nicht komplett verschließen. Aber so geben sie den Kunden die Möglichkeit zu wählen ohne die ganze Sache mit zig verschiedenen Modellen künstlich aufzublähen.

Noch dazu wüsste ich am HD eigentlich auch nichts zu verbessern - außer vielleicht die Zugführung für eine Stealth Stütze vorzusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diggi* (11. Juni 2013)

Ist doch super , kein Grund zu wechseln 

Das Blau vom Ripley hätte mir besser gefallen.


----------



## joeruest (11. Juni 2013)

schokoei72 schrieb:


> Geile Farben, aber definitiv die falsche Laufradgrösse:kotz::kotz:



Also wenn ich richtig gelesen habe (ok bisher habe ich das HDR von den Specs nur überflogen), kann mann ja auch einen 160 ér Dämpfer einbauen, der dann bei 27,5 auf 150mm "gespacert" wird. 
Neben meinem HD habe ich nämlich jetzt ein Rocky Mountain Altidute mit 150 mm vorne und hinten und muss sagen suuuper stimmig. Nachdem ich das gefahren bin, habe ich in meinem Fuhrpark nur noch das HD und das Rocky. Wenn das Fahrwerkkonzept stimmt, ist die Laufradgröße maximal noch eine Zugabe. 
Bei dem Rocky ist halt der Sitzwinkel mit verstellbaren 75 Grad zum klettern wirklich gut. da bin ich gespannt, ob die Geometriedaten beim HDR sich noch ändern. Bei meinem HD trete ich halt doch in steilen Anstiegen schon arg von hinten .....


----------



## ewoq (11. Juni 2013)

ewoq schrieb:


> allerdings nur 130mm bei 650b ... das ist doch etwas wenig und inkonsequent.



150mm geht wohl mit spacer im dämpfer auch


----------



## Catsoft (12. Juni 2013)

ewoq schrieb:


> 150mm geht wohl mit spacer im dämpfer auch



Und entsprechenden Reifen!


----------



## ewoq (12. Juni 2013)

jetzt haben sie es auf der website auf 140-145 reduziert ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juni 2013)

Der Lenkwinkel wird auch steiler! Warum?
Ansonsten lohnt es sich wohl schon noch bis nächstes Jahr zu warten mit der Anschaffung eines HD's


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Juni 2013)

So Fotografiert schaut das blau ja ganz gut aus. Ich will es aber sehen wenn es auf einer Hausmauer lehnt. 
Noch dazu erschließt sich mir der Sinn dieses Bikes nicht. Aber egal.


----------



## colt_s-works (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier ... 
Ich möchte 2 Fotos am meiner ehemaligen mojo widmen.
Diese ist mir im Februar gestohlen worden

mit 650b Enve laufräder ... und viel mehr ...


----------



## jackturbo (18. Juni 2013)

Wo ist es geklaut worden?
Schweine diese!!!!!!


----------



## colt_s-works (18. Juni 2013)

MÃ¼nchen! ... die war in keller 2 fach abgesperrt ... und zusÃ¤tzlich 2 gepanzerte schloss  ,,, 
Meine Mojo war auch leider nicht allein ... dazu gabs eine stumpj s.works 2011 (7,5kg)  auch un 650b format ,eine scott strike ( meine erste karbon fahrrad) und eine drÃ¶ssiger von meine frau mit xtr magura un fox .... 

ich sag euch aufpassen , und keine vertrauen ...  

auch r2-bike hat diese WE eine besch***** situation erlebt 100tâ¬ sind weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crconsulting (20. Juni 2013)

New & Old Carbon


----------



## Phil-Joe (24. Juni 2013)

Zwei wirklich hübsche Schätzchen! Mit etwas fortgeschrittenem Alter, was der Preis der IBIS ja schon suggeriert, kann man manches einfach mehr wertschätzen.

Mein nächstes - das steht fest - wird ein MOJO HD allerdings eher im Touren/Trail Aufbau mit 130 bis 140 mm Federweg. Aber wahrscheinlich erst kommendes Jahr oder 2015 ... leider. Umzug fordert viel Geld ein. :-(

Der Vorbau auf dem Mojo ist ein Elite X4 90mm mit 10° Rise oder?


----------



## crconsulting (26. Juni 2013)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Der Vorbau auf dem Mojo ist ein Elite X4 90mm mit 10° Rise oder?



Elite X4 *100mm* mit 10° rise


----------



## litestier (7. Juli 2013)

Hier mal meins.
Lenker und Laufräder Easton Haven Carbon, rest erkennt mann, oder?


----------



## litestier (7. Juli 2013)

Mir gefällt übrigens der Platz für den Flaschenhalter, ist mal was anderes und auch während der Fahrt zu greifen. Für kurze Touren auch angenehmer als der Trinkrucksack.


----------



## p.2-max (8. Juli 2013)

Schei.

Das bild wurde in kirchberg von mir gemacht. Ausm mtb news bereich.


----------



## Moho7 (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
da ich mittlerweile drei Ibis Bikes(Mojo,Mojo HD und Mojo SLR) im Keller habe und auch ansonsten jetzt doch zu viele Bikes angehäuft habe möchte ich mein erstes Ibis, das Mojo verkaufen und in gute Hände geben.
Vielleicht findet sich ja hier im Forum ein Liebhaber.
Fotos und Ausstattung finden sich im Bikemarkt.
Ein Bild zur Ansicht ist beigefügt.

 Gruß aus dem Sauerland

Michael


----------



## Prwolf35 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir bitte einer sagen welchen Steuersatz (also die Nummerbezeichnung) ich für ein Mojo HD 2012 für eine Tapergabel brauche? Die ganzen Nummern....arghhhh 
Ist zwar bestimmt irgendwo schon mal erwähnt worden, finde aber nichts!
Danke!


----------



## Stefan H (12. Juli 2013)

Der Steuersatz ist eine ZS/EC Variante als tapered-version.

Wir haben CaneCreek Steuersätze am Lager.
Wenn Du eine 1 1/8" Gabel fahren möchtest, haben wir auch die Adapterplatter verfügbar.. 

http://store.ibiscycles.com/15-tapered-mojo-hd-headset-p143.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prwolf35 (12. Juli 2013)

ich brauche die genaue Bezeichnung, da ich mir ein Angelset kaufen möchte...so kapiers ich nicht!


----------



## Stefan H (12. Juli 2013)

Beim Angleset benötigst Du folgende genaue Bezeichnung wenn Du eine Gabel montieren möchtest die oberhalb 11/8" und unten 1.5 ist (tapered):
EC 44/28,6 EC 49/40 

Zur Erklärung:
EC 44/28,6 ist die Bezeichnung für das obere Bauteil des Steuersatzes
EC 49/40 ist die Bezeichnung für das untere Bauteil des Steuersatzes


----------



## Prwolf35 (12. Juli 2013)

Super! Danke!!!!
Werd ich mich mal auf die Suche machen.


----------



## Prwolf35 (12. Juli 2013)

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk//w...ec49---tapered-steerer-tube-headset-181-p.asp

der sollte passen?


----------



## ewoq (25. Juli 2013)

muhahahah!


----------



## schokoei72 (25. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (30. Juli 2013)

work in progress


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juli 2013)

Super schön ! So lassen !


----------



## Luke-VTT (30. Juli 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Super schön ! So lassen !



nur noch eine bessere Lösung für die Reverb-Leitung finden. Hammer Rad. Wunderschön!


----------



## ewoq (30. Juli 2013)

reverb ist gut so!


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juli 2013)

Ist das ein L ?

Wie fährt es sich ?


----------



## ewoq (30. Juli 2013)

ja - noch keine ahnung


----------



## cycophilipp (31. Juli 2013)

wieso ne weisse Gabel????


----------



## ewoq (31. Juli 2013)

ist vom covert übernommen!!!!

wie ich schon im anderen thread geschrieben habe kommt da eine pike rein. der hinweis work in progress ist durchaus ernst gemeint.


----------



## nopeiler (14. August 2013)

Brain Lopes mal wieder mit seinem HDR (140/130, 650b) auf der A-Line unterwegs.  

Geschätzte Geschwendigkeit : 3,2 Mach; einfach nur krass wie der am Ende durch die Bäume fliegt
Bei 2:55 mal kurz nach hinten geschaut ob nicht doch einer im Sog hängt

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/327182


----------



## schokoei72 (14. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diggi* (15. August 2013)

Hammer Speed 

Schaue grad AirDH live


----------



## NiBi8519 (15. August 2013)

Krass wie der durch die Bäume fegt. :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeatBoxKing (15. August 2013)

Interessant ist vor allem, dass er zwar in der 650B Version des HDR unterwegs ist, aber trotzdem 26" Laufräder montiert hat, um den Schwerpunkt noch weiter runter zu bringen... 
Schade dass es am Ende nicht für's Podium gereicht hat, ich hätte es ihm  gegönnt...


----------



## Kerberos (15. August 2013)

Trek Bike Attack 2013 auf meinem Alleskönner Mojo HD:


----------



## diggi* (15. August 2013)

Sehr schön , wollte eigentlich auch mit dem HD am Start sein bin aber leider beruflich unterwegs zur Zeit. 

Naja , nächstes Jahr vieleicht


----------



## ewoq (15. August 2013)

wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit dem mojo hd-r und mehr als 130mm federweg bei 650b. ibis hat ja einfach mal den betreffenden absatz auf der website gelöscht bzw. ersetzt. vor kurzem war noch zu lesen dass man einen ctd spacern kann und je nach reifen bei 140 oder 145mm federweg landet. hat da jemand infos?


----------



## marco2 (16. August 2013)

Ich glaube, da ist das Tretlager so was von hoch gekommen, dass es keine ernsthafte Option ist.


----------



## ewoq (16. August 2013)

ist schon ein wenig kundenverarschung


----------



## marco2 (16. August 2013)

Ich denke, Ibis war mit 650B etwas unter Zugzwang. Der Mojo HD ist von der Geo des Hauptrahmens halt nicht geändert worden, sondern nur der Federweg verringert und der Hauptrahmen damit abgesenkt, damit man die größeren Laufräder einbauen kann. 

Das Problem ist halt, dass ein Rahmen nur eine Laufradgröße perfekt kann und alles andere halt ein Kompromiss ist. Ibis hat jetzt aber auch nicht das fette Budget, um jedes Jahr neue Formen für die Monocoques rauszuhauen. 

Wäre alles auch kein Thema, wenn de Markt sich nicht Richtung 650B orientieren würde und damit auch die Käufer. Das HD ist mit 26" ein geniales Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (16. August 2013)

ist halt ärgerlich wenn auf der seite steht dass es geht, man die teile ordert und dann der betreffende absatz plötzlich entfernt wird ...


----------



## marco2 (16. August 2013)

Meine Erfahrung mit den Jungs von Ibis ist echt top. Ich halte die für total ehrlich. Denke eher, dass sie sich mit der 150er Option etwas vom Entusiasmus haben in Beschlag nehmen lassen und danach gesehen haben, dass die Karre so einfach zu hoch kommt.


----------



## marco2 (17. August 2013)

Servus, hat eigentlich nix hier zu suchen, aber vielleicht sucht ja noch jemand von euch eine G2 SL für sein Mojo HD oder SL:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/217831-mrp-g2-sl-mini-ibis-mojo-kettenfuhrung


----------



## Phil-Joe (22. August 2013)

Mir persönlich gefällt es sehr gut, dass Ibis den HDR weiterhin für 26" frei gibt. Wäre schade, wenn wieder eine Firma nur auf den Hype aufspringt und 27,5 Zoll zulasten von 26 Zoll anbietet. Ein absolutes  dafür von mir.

Bin aktuell am überlegen in welche Richtung ich bike-technisch gehen soll. Möchte eher so ein Eins-Für-Alles, mit dem es einfach Spaß macht, wo mir aber der Federweg nicht im Weg steht. Und ich möchte 26 Zoll fahren! Liebäugle im Falle von IBIS mit dem SL-R oder HDR. Aber erst ab nächstes Jahr leider.  Der Umzug und die ganzen Möble haben massig Geld gezogen. Ist das traurig...


----------



## jackturbo (22. August 2013)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt es sehr gut, dass Ibis den HDR weiterhin für 26" frei gibt. Wäre schade, wenn wieder eine Firma nur auf den Hype aufspringt und 27,5 Zoll zulasten von 26 Zoll anbietet. Ein absolutes  dafür von mir.
> 
> Bin aktuell am überlegen in welche Richtung ich bike-technisch gehen soll. Möchte eher so ein Eins-Für-Alles, mit dem es einfach Spaß macht, wo mir aber der Federweg nicht im Weg steht. Und ich möchte 26 Zoll fahren! Liebäugle im Falle von IBIS mit dem SL-R oder HDR. Aber erst ab nächstes Jahr leider.  Der Umzug und die ganzen Möble haben massig Geld gezogen. Ist das traurig...



Mojo HDR 160mm sollte da doch die allererste wahl sein! Ich hb ein HD und das ist auch bei 2 oder 3 stunden uphill ein so geiles gerät! Besser kenn ich nicht!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. August 2013)

Also das Mojo ist auch mein Bike für alles. Bin damit auch regelmässig im Bikepark. War gerade letztes Wochenende in Crans-Montana. Bin auch den schwarzen DH damit gefahren. Natürlich geht das schon extrem auf die Konditionen mit gerademal 160mm solche Pisten runterzubügeln. Aber es geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (22. August 2013)

das hd(r) mit 160mm ist schon wirklich sehr nah am perfekten do-it-all bike. da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.


----------



## cycophilipp (28. August 2013)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Also das Mojo ist auch mein Bike für alles. Bin damit auch regelmässig im Bikepark. War gerade letztes Wochenende in Crans-Montana. Bin auch den schwarzen DH damit gefahren. Natürlich geht das schon extrem auf die Konditionen mit gerademal 160mm solche Pisten runterzubügeln. Aber es geht!



Ja, es geht. Aaaaaber es ist soviel anstrengender als mit nem "echten" Abfahrtsbike. Vor allem, wenn man 2 oder 3 Tage lang in nem Park ist. Daher muss meins nun gegen einen 200 Bock weichen.


----------



## swabian (29. August 2013)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt es sehr gut, dass Ibis den HDR weiterhin für 26" frei gibt. Wäre schade, wenn wieder eine Firma nur auf den Hype aufspringt und 27,5 Zoll zulasten von 26 Zoll anbietet. Ein absolutes  dafür von mir.



Da stellt sich die Frage, ob es für 650B freigegeben werden sollte
Eigentlich ist nichts anders als beim alten HD, sogar die Schwinge ist gleich, die haben nicht mal groß die Formen geändert, die ISCG Aufnahme wird ja auf die Alubuchse vom Tretlager aufgeflanscht...
Hauptsache 650B Schwachsinnsgehype!!!

Einziger Kritikpunkt am HD war die fahlende ISCG Aufnahme (ich habe sie nie vermisst) und der zu schmale Hinterbau sowie der Abstand zum Sattelrohr, aber das haben sie beim neuen HDR auch nicht geändert

Nichts desto Trotz ist das HD  das beste Bike, daß ich je gefahren bin und immer noch fahre

Nur der 650B Industrie Hype nervt mich halt!!!


----------



## G-mind (10. September 2013)

Hey Leute, hier ist mein Mojo 
Ist leider noch nicht zu ganz fertig, aber es fährt sich schon total gut!


----------



## Stefan H (10. September 2013)

Sehr schick! 


...kleiner Tip..lieber die Bremsleitung innen am Hinterbau entlang führen. Sieht schöner aus und Du läufts nicht Gefahr das er Dir abreisst.


----------



## G-mind (10. September 2013)

Ja wurde beim einbau zu spät gemerkt, ich werde über den Winter eine volle Inspektion machen... dabei wird dieses kleine übel beseitigt! 

Danke geht auch an dich Stefan, wir hatten uns vor einiger zeit E-mails geschrieben und Telefoniert. 

Dank Dir habe ich den Rahmen bekommen! 


unter anderem... eine Reverb ist auch schon verbaut, bin momentan auf der suche nach den passenden Sattel


----------



## san_andreas (10. September 2013)

Der Umbau dauert doch 3 Minuten.

Btw, schönes Rad, nur der XTR Bash schaut RIESIG aus.


----------



## Ibisrider (10. September 2013)

schickes Teil


----------



## Phil-Joe (11. September 2013)

Ich bleib dabei, die Dinger sind schick! Kann ich mir einfach immer wieder anschauen.


----------



## ewoq (11. September 2013)

Die Pike lässt immernoch auf sich warten. Der DB Air ist schon defekt, deshalb der CTD als Ersatz ...

Ibis Mojo HD-R '13 L
Hope Headset
Fox Float CTD '13
Lyrik Dual Position Air
XX1 komplett
X0 Trail 200/180
Raceface ATLAS Stealth 785mm
Raceface Turbine 60mm
Oury Lock-On
CB Mallet 1
Hope Hoops mit ZTR Flow (EX)
Rockshox Reverb
Selle Italia Flite SLR TT
Marshguard
Maxxis Ardent EXO 2.4 mit Milch, Minion EXO ST 2.5 mit Schlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. September 2013)

Geile Kiste !


----------



## Kurtchen (11. September 2013)

Feines Teilchen!


----------



## napo (11. September 2013)

ewoq schrieb:


> Die Pike lässt immernoch auf sich warten. Der DB Air ist schon defekt, deshalb der CTD als Ersatz ...


Schönes Gerät... 
Ist das ein L Rahmen, wie groß bist du. 

Tapatalk @GaLaXyNote


----------



## ewoq (11. September 2013)

1.85m / Grösse L


----------



## Phil-Joe (11. September 2013)

Und ich kann aus irgendeinem bescheuerten Grund die Bilder schon wieder nicht sehen. *grrr


----------



## ewoq (11. September 2013)

dropbox auf arbeit gesperrt?


----------



## napo (11. September 2013)

Oh Danke für die Teile Liste... Mir juckt es ja auch dermaßen in den Fingern aber ich glaub ich neige eher zu einem M Rahmen bei 1,89m in Verbindung mit einer 150mm Stütze. 


Lg 

Tapatalk @GaLaXyNote


----------



## ewoq (11. September 2013)

das wird unfahrbar sein


----------



## napo (11. September 2013)

warum unfahrbar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. September 2013)

Hammer Gerät  

Neben meinem Favoriten, dem Nomad Carbon, finde ich das Mojo HD auch ziemlich gut. Nur der kurze Reach für meine 1,93m gibt mir leider zu Bedenken


----------



## ewoq (11. September 2013)

unfahrbar weil ein m bei deiner grösse viel zu kurz sein wird


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. September 2013)

@ewoq: möglich. Dropbox ist hier auf jeden Fall gesperrt. Davon gehe ich aus. Kannst mir btw. auch mal die Teileliste zukommen lassen? Würde mich auch interessieren. Evtl. auch mit Preis. Ich bin bisher nur von den Teilepreisen ausgegangen und die machen mir Angst. 

@ Kalle Blomquist: Ja, das stimmt. Aber das Teil ist ja noch teurer. Einer der wenigen Gründe, warum ich noch keins habe. Unfasslich.


----------



## ewoq (12. September 2013)

teileliste steht unter dem bild


----------



## napo (12. September 2013)

Oh den werd ich das mit der Rahmenhöhe nochmal überdenken, eigendlich fühle ich mich auf kleineren Rahmen wohler, da ist es mir egal wie ich darauf aussehe, aber mit ständigen Überschlag Gefühl umher fahren weil zu kurz ist auch nicht gut. 

Auf meiner Teileliste steht die KS LEV oder die Reverb Stealth, die Rockshox aber nur wenn mann nicht den Rahmen zerstören muss, kann mir jemand was zu dem schwarzen Rahmen was sagen, gibt's da unten Orginal eine Bohrung, sind dort Gewinde Buchsen drin die man entfernen kann, oder ist das auch mit aufbohren verbunden. 

Tapatalk  @GaLaXyNote


----------



## ewoq (12. September 2013)

du wirst auch beim pedalieren mit den knien gegen den lenker stossen wenn du keinen 100mm vorbau fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. September 2013)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> @ Kalle Blomquist: Ja, das stimmt. Aber das Teil ist ja noch teurer. Einer der wenigen Gründe, warum ich noch keins habe. Unfasslich.


So ist das leider. 2014 gibt es zudem leider kein VitaminP mehr. Habe daher nun das Santa bestellt


----------



## ewoq (12. September 2013)

das mojo hat keine öffnung für eine stealth stütze, ohne bohren geht da nix.


----------



## napo (12. September 2013)

ewoq schrieb:


> das mojo hat keine öffnung für eine stealth stütze, ohne bohren geht da nix.



Aber dieser Schutz ist mit drei schrauben befestigt wenn ich es richtig sehe also gibt es schon Bohrungen im Rahmen die man verwenden könnte. 



Tapatalk @GaLaXyNote


----------



## ewoq (12. September 2013)

die bilder kamen irgendwie erst nachdem ich die antwort geschrieben hatte. das mit den flaschenhalter/unterrohrschutzschrauben schau ich mir heute mal an.

edit: ok, die prozedur liest sich jetzt nicht so als ob ich das unbedingt machen wollen würde.



> Picked up a Rockshox Reverb Stealth Seat Dropper the other day and installed it on my Mojo HD. The Stealth is Rockshox seat dropper that has the hydraulic hose coming out the bottom of the body of the post, so you can run it into your frame and out/up the down tube.
> 
> The advantage of this is that you no longer have a hose that moves up and down with the seat post. A hose that can get snagged, and constantly rub the paint off of your frame. Not to mention how cluttered it makes your top tube look.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. September 2013)

ewoq schrieb:


> teileliste steht unter dem bild


 
Na super.


----------



## ewoq (12. September 2013)

Ibis Mojo HD-R '13 L
Hope Headset
Fox Float CTD '13
Lyrik Dual Position Air
XX1 komplett
X0 Trail 200/180
Raceface ATLAS Stealth 785mm
Raceface Turbine 60mm
Oury Lock-On
CB Mallet 1
Hope Hoops mit ZTR Flow (EX)
Rockshox Reverb
Selle Italia Flite SLR TT
Marshguard
Maxxis Ardent EXO 2.4 mit Milch, Minion EXO ST 2.5 mit Schlauch


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. September 2013)

Wieviel wiegt das Radel in dem Aufbau?


----------



## ewoq (12. September 2013)

noch nie gewogen


----------



## napo (12. September 2013)

ewoq schrieb:


> edit: ok, die prozedur liest sich jetzt nicht so als ob ich das unbedingt machen wollen würde.



mein englisch ist jetzt nicht das beste, hab ich es richtig verstanden das er Probleme hatte den Schlauch zum loch zu bekommen da dort noch eine Zwischenwand zwischen Unter/Sitz-rohr sich befindet /// ist das ne richtige Zwischenwand oder produktions Rückstände wo er nicht vorbei kam.

lg


----------



## nippelspanner (13. September 2013)

G-mind schrieb:


>



Gekröpfte Sattelstütze und zusätzlich Sattel ganz nach hinten geschoben? 
Entweder passt der Rahmen für dich nicht, oder Du sitzt darauf wie der sprichwörtliche "Affe auf dem Schleifstein"
Sieht auf jeden Fall merkwürdig aus.
Sonst natürlich nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (25. September 2013)

Mein Baby!!!


----------



## joker78 (25. September 2013)




----------



## Phil-Joe (25. September 2013)

Heilig's Schissle.
Is' des schee da. Dafia gibts aba dämoßn Daumne hoch. Ein schniekes Teil.

HD oder SL-R? Das Teil wär' ja genau mein Bike.


----------



## Ibisrider (25. September 2013)

Schöner Aufbau


----------



## joker78 (25. September 2013)

Hd!!!!


----------



## schokoei72 (25. September 2013)

Schönes Ding !!!


----------



## ma.schino (14. November 2013)

Don´t believe the hype - Mojo HDR geht auch ohne 650B ganz anständig


----------



## Stefan H (14. November 2013)

Nice!... ZTR Flow mit gelben Decail


----------



## schokoei72 (14. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napo (14. November 2013)

Verdammt lecker... Es lebe das 26"


----------



## nippelspanner (15. November 2013)

Statt der Fox eine RS Pike und ich würd´s so wie es ist nehmen.
Top!


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2013)

Ich nehm's gleich so, brauch keine Pike.


----------



## diggi* (16. November 2013)

Meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe 

Hat ein paar Gramm zugenommen was mich aber nicht stört.

Bin immer noch begeistert


----------



## Luke-VTT (16. November 2013)

Geniales Mojo. mach doch mal ein Bild von der Antriebsseite.


----------



## Stefan H (20. November 2013)

Gute Reifen-kombo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napo (20. November 2013)

diggi* schrieb:


> Meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe
> 
> Hat ein paar Gramm zugenommen was mich aber nicht stört.
> 
> Bin immer noch begeistert



Was ist den da für eine Kefü montiert ? Wir wollen mehr Bilder 

Tapatalk  @GaLaXyNote


----------



## usesub (20. November 2013)

Bei dem Mistwetter kann einem schonmal langweilig werden: Die Streifen  sind mit Isolierband geklebt und werden wohl beim nächsten Ausritt  einfach abfallen. Egal, sieht schee aus 
Alle Teile stammen vom SL-R, deshalb z.B. (noch) die 32er/150 Gabel. Also noch ne Menge Ausbaupotential vorhanden.

An  Stefan von Tricycles: Ich wollte mich hier nochmal bei Dir und ibis  bedanken. Der Service ist erstklassig und die Atmosphäre entspannt.  Besser geht´s nicht!


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2013)

Mach doch das Bild mal ins Fotoalbum.


----------



## diggi* (20. November 2013)

napo schrieb:


> Was ist den da für eine Kefü montiert ? Wir wollen mehr Bilder
> 
> Kettenführung ist die MRP Lopes fürs Mojo , sieht gut aus hat allerdings schon etwas gelitten
> 
> ...


----------



## katzekowski (1. Dezember 2013)

Superschöne Bikes hier.  Ich bin seit 2 Monaten auch stolzer BEsitzer eines Ibis. Der perfekte Freerider.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Dezember 2013)

Die kleine Familie wächst.
Bis auf den Antrieb wird erst mal alles vom Vorgängerenduro verbaut.
Auf dem Bild sind die Laufräder die das HD bekommt noch am SL. Das SL bekommt dann seine 400er Felgen wieder.


----------



## Stefan H (1. Dezember 2013)

@katzekowski

Ich habe mir das öffters überlegt, wie wohl ein weisses HD mit Crossmax aussehen mag? Keiner hat sich getraut..ich auch nicht  
Sieht aber nicht verkehrt aus!


   @mr. freeride

Die roten Streifen finde ich gut, weil 'noch' dezent. Hoffe es wird nicht mehr 
Du brauchst aber als erstes ne Sattelschelle samt Stütze damit Du umgehend den Rahmen richtig einspannen kannst.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Dezember 2013)

Das einzig rote was bisher noch dazu kommt sind die X01 Teile.
Ja die Sattelklemme war dabei. Ich habe den Rahmen nur für das Bild da leicht eingeklemmt.


----------



## Phil-Joe (4. Dezember 2013)

Was ist das für eine Farbvariante am HD? Sieht mir wie eine abgewandelte 2014er Vitamin P aus. Und wo sind, wenn dann die Decals her. Gefällt sehr gut! Würd bestimmt ein richtig hübsches Teil!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Dezember 2013)

Das ist die normale Farbvariante vom HD. Ich habe mir nur dazu rote Streifen zurecht geschnitten und an den Rändern aufgeklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (4. Dezember 2013)

Immer wieder eine Freude das HD! Danke Stefan das Du diese Räder zu uns bringst! 

Mittlerweile mit Enve und 1x11 mit aktuellen 12,6 kg. 
Die schwarzen Titanschrauben sollten wirklich Serie sein an dem Rad!
Grüße aus der Pfalz!


----------



## Ibisrider (5. Dezember 2013)

gefällt


----------



## Der böse Wolf (5. Dezember 2013)

Ganz schön schwer für die Ausstattung. Ich hätte auf weniger Gewicht getippt. Aber ein schönes Rad.

Ah, die Edit sieht gerade, dass Du ne 36er drin hast. Das erklärt's


----------



## Farodin (5. Dezember 2013)

Danke Euch! 
Es sind einige Teile dabei, die deutlich leichter sein könnten. Der vorige MCFK Lenker hatte gute 100g weniger und die Trickstuff Bremsscheiben sind auch alles andere als leicht wie auch das CK Innenlager. Aber das sind Grämmer an Stellen wo ich sie gerne in Kauf nehme.  
Ich bin froh darüber, dass ich mich für die 36 entschieden habe.


----------



## Farodin (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe noch 2 GoPro-Bilder aus Finale Ligure gefunden:


----------



## p.2-max (7. Dezember 2013)

Also das ripley ist der hammer!!!


----------



## Bogie (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

bin jetzt auch stolzer Ibis-Fahrer. Hier mein neues Schätzchen. Heute (nach den Fotos) auch gleich richtig dreckig gemacht...


----------



## BruchsalBiker (8. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch! Sehr Schick! 
Jetzt fehlen noch Bilder nach dem fahren. Und ein kurzes Feedback!


----------



## Kurtchen (8. Dezember 2013)

Feines Teilchen! Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (8. Dezember 2013)

@bogi
Interessante Kombi -> XTR Bremshebel mit Saint Bremssättel ?!
Welcher Grund?


----------



## Bogie (8. Dezember 2013)

Bevor die neue Saint rauskam, war das ein ziemlich gängiges Upgrade für die alte Saint. Deren Hebel waren ja etwas klobig. Die XTR-Hebel haben eine wesentlich bessere Ergonomie.


----------



## stenstrup (15. Dezember 2013)

So wird zeit, mal mein Ripley zu zeigen!!













10.9 kg spass pur!!

Grüße aus Dänemark


----------



## Luke-VTT (15. Dezember 2013)

Hammergeil!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2013)

Sehr gut !


----------



## Kurtchen (16. Dezember 2013)

Feines Teilchen :thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (16. Dezember 2013)

Sehr hoher Sattel und die Übersetzung wäre mir zu eingeschränkt.

Ein richtiger Dänemark aufbau (hab selber Freunde dort  )


----------



## joker78 (23. Dezember 2013)

Schick


----------



## BruchsalBiker (24. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schick, vor allem mit den blauen Akzenten!


----------



## m1na (19. Januar 2014)




----------



## ibislover (9. Februar 2014)

jetzt mit 1x10 und 42er ritzel und 1,45kg weniger.


----------



## Phil-Joe (11. Februar 2014)

Geiles Ding!


----------



## joker78 (12. Februar 2014)

Sehr schick !!!!wie is der Dämpfer!? Schaut aus wie mein kleiner Bruder ;-)


----------



## joker78 (12. Februar 2014)




----------



## ibislover (12. Februar 2014)

joker78 schrieb:


> Sehr schick !!!!wie is der Dämpfer!? Schaut aus wie mein kleiner Bruder ;-)


bester dämpfer den ich je hatte (und ich hatte sie alle!  )!!
kleiner bruder? der dämpfer? von der luftpumpe die sich dämpfer schimpft in deinem rahmen!?


----------



## joker78 (12. Februar 2014)

Spaß sehr schick aufjedenfall was wiegt dein Brummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (12. Februar 2014)

joker78 schrieb:


> Spaß sehr schick aufjedenfall was wiegt dein Brummer


13,46 kg


----------



## joker78 (12. Februar 2014)

Hast gewonnen 13,6 so wies dasteht da geht aber noch was!!!


----------



## ibislover (12. Februar 2014)

Next sl kommt noch, aber dann is gut.
Sind dann 1- 1,2 kg unter meinen früheren bikes und ich gewöhn mich immer noch an das geringe gewicht...


----------



## joker78 (13. Februar 2014)

so schauts aus ich mach auch noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten und dann is gut gewicht is nicht alles


----------



## Janf85 (3. März 2014)

Ich suche jemanden der ein Mojo Hdr  in XL hat   sorry das ich sonst nichts sinnvolles zu dem Bilder Thread beisteuern kann, ausser das die alle gut aussehen


----------



## huffdipuffdi (4. März 2014)

Wer hat Huber buchsen verbaut? wie gehen die über die Zeit?


----------



## ibislover (4. März 2014)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Wer hat Huber buchsen verbaut? wie gehen die über die Zeit?


die gehen von anfang an besser und halten länger wie die originalen aus metall.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (4. März 2014)

In einem anderen Bike habe ich die neuen von Fox, musste sie aber erst ausschaben bis sie leichtgängig liefen. Machen jetzt aber einen guten Eindruck. Sind halt extrem teuer. Hab mir nun auch jene von Huber bestellt. Bin auf einen Vergleich gespannt.


----------



## marco2 (5. März 2014)

Die Huberbuchsen sind einfach die perfekte Lösung. Einbauen und fertig. Dazu kommt, dass der Stefan Huber auch noch blitzschnell verschickt und man die Teile spätestens nach zwei Tagen bei sich hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubba. (8. März 2014)

Hier mal das Binchen am ersten Frühjarstag im Westerwald:





Habe übrigens auch im Winter Huber Buchsen bestellt und eingebaut. Abgesehen davon, dass die Abwicklung beu Huber wirklcih super funktioniert hat, habe ich jetzt aber auch noch keinen Unterschied gemerkt. Bei mir ist aber auch der Dämpfer frisch vom Service gekommen, und die letzte Fahrt mit den normalen Buchsen liegt auch schon etwas zurück. Aber dirket gepasst haben sie wirklich


----------



## Mojomaen (11. März 2014)

Endlich mal wieder trockene Trails genießen


----------



## usesub (12. März 2014)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Wer hat Huber buchsen verbaut? wie gehen die über die Zeit?


Ich habe mir Huber bushings für einen Dämpfer (200mm Fox float Kashima 2012) eingebaut (140mm FW). Ansprechverhalten ist spürbar sensibler, ABER: Der Sag vergrößert sich und ich bin schneller am Limit (Dämpfer schlägt durch). Wenn ich den Luftdruck erhöhe, wird der Komfort kleiner... Ich denke, bei langen Dämpfern/Federwegen lohnt es sich eher. Bereuen tue ich es nicht und das gesamte Buchsenmaterial ist sehr hochwertig und scheinbar langlebig. Nach einem Jahr sieht das noch gut aus.


----------



## marco2 (12. März 2014)

Hab sie auch drin und kann nur bestätigen: sind einfach besser. Und der Service vom Stefan Huber ist echt super.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (14. März 2014)

So, sind eingebaut. Die gehen so gut, dass ich tatsächlich den Dämpfer neu einstellen musste. Wahnsinn was da nur durch schrottige Buchsen an Performance verloren geht. Jedoch habe ich bemerkt dass die obere 8mm Bohrung der Buchse etwas Übermass zu haben scheint. Jedenfalls lottert da der Dämpfer, in den Rahmenaugen passt es aber.
Bin am überlegen wie ich das lösen soll. Mit Alufolie würde es gehen, die passt aber nicht durch die Rahmenaugen da diese ja den richtigen Durchmesser haben.


----------



## napo (25. März 2014)

Das neue Familien Mitglied ...  vorher / nachher  


Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (25. März 2014)

Da ist ja der Hobel  

Gefällt


----------



## napo (25. März 2014)

die Stütze zickt etwas ... aber sonst bin ich nur noch mit einem grinsen auf´m Trail.


----------



## ma.schino (26. März 2014)

Jetzt schon Probleme mit der Stütze? 

Bei mir hat's immerhin zwei Tage gehalten 

Was fûr Probleme macht sie denn ?


----------



## Phil-Joe (26. März 2014)

Schon ganz schön steile Kiste ... Echt geiles Ding...


----------



## napo (26. März 2014)

Wenn Sie lange Zeit nicht bewegt wurde, hat sie Schwierigkeiten nach oben zu komm, muß sie immer erst l kleines Stück nach unten drücken, mag garnicht dran denken wenn mann sie neeee weile in tiefster Position fährt... Den bleibt sie dort wo hängen :-(


----------



## joker78 (27. März 2014)

Hast die Klemmung zustark angezogen!?


----------



## nippelspanner (27. März 2014)

Barney Geröllheimer würde sagen: "Steinstark!"


----------



## napo (28. März 2014)

Klemmung etwas lösen hat auch nix gebracht... guck mir die Sache noch ne weile an, den wird es eingeschickt.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (31. März 2014)

Zum Abschluss meiner Ibis Zeit nochmal ein schönes Foto in Ehren. Hat echt Spaß gemacht das Rad


----------



## diggi* (31. März 2014)

Geile Farbe 
Schade das Ibis beim HDR so konservativ mit den Farben ist , finde den Rahmen in hellen Farben schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (31. März 2014)

Und was kommt jetzt böser Wolf?


----------



## Der böse Wolf (31. März 2014)

Jetzt habe ich mir ein Lapierre Spicy Team ohne e I-Shock Gelump gegönnt. Ist ne echte Rakete


----------



## AH78 (7. Mai 2014)

New Mojo HDR – old school 26" wheels


----------



## Kurtchen (7. Mai 2014)

Alles richtig gemacht! Feines Teilchen )


----------



## ma.schino (7. Mai 2014)

Gefällt!


----------



## enforce (8. Mai 2014)

schönes Bike.
Aber Saint Kurbel und SW + Mini-Fox-Dämpfer und BOS Sensibelchen? Was hast du vor?


----------



## AH78 (8. Mai 2014)

enforce schrieb:


> schönes Bike.
> Aber Saint Kurbel und SW + Mini-Fox-Dämpfer und BOS Sensibelchen? Was hast du vor?



Die BOS Front wartet gerade noch auf den Einbau eines CC DBAir (ist gerade beim Service)
Genau mit der Kombi bin ich noch nie besser, schneller und spaßiger unterwegs gewesen


----------



## ma.schino (8. Mai 2014)

Immerhin gibts noch potenzial zur gewichtsoptimierung 


Kurze frage noch : ist das eine 125mm reverb? Ist der Rahmen L oder XL und wie gross bist du?

Gruss


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Mai 2014)

Hi,
mein Mojo HD ist heute so gut wie fertig geworden.
Nur noch eine Titanfeder und einen schönen Carbonlenker.
Fahren konnte ich das Bike so noch nicht, weil es hier wie bescheuert regnet. Aber ich hoffe zum Wochenende wird das was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (8. Mai 2014)

Sehr schick!  fährst du ein angleset oder standard lenkwinkel?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Mai 2014)

Bisher den Standart Lenkwinkel. Den Rahmen bin ich noch gar nicht richtig gefahren. Ich teste das erst mal alles.


----------



## AH78 (8. Mai 2014)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Immerhin gibts noch potenzial zur gewichtsoptimierung
> 
> 
> Kurze frage noch : ist das eine 125mm reverb? Ist der Rahmen L oder XL und wie gross bist du?
> ...


Ist eine 125mm Reverb in einem XL Rahmen. Ich bin 1.95m und fahre das Gerät mit einem 70mm Vorbau


----------



## napo (8. Mai 2014)

Ach diese Mojo's sind schon verdammt sexy.


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. Mai 2014)

napo schrieb:


> Ach diese Mojo's sind schon verdammt sexy.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 291571


 signed


----------



## ma.schino (9. Mai 2014)

napo schrieb:


> Ach diese Mojo's sind schon verdammt sexy.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 291571



Ist das da eine Startnummer am Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napo (9. Mai 2014)

Ja is vom Kyffhäuser Bergrennen...  64km


----------



## augsburger100 (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin seit dem Wochenende *mega-stolzer MOJO-Biker*. Leider finde ich zu dem super-edlen carbon-bike im i-net keine Informationen / technical specs / testberichte etc. Auf der tri-cycle Seite fand ich lediglich die Information dass es zuerst das Mojo, dann das Mojo SL und schließlich das Mojo HD gab/gibt.
*Leute, ich wäre Euch für Tipps / Links etc. sehr dankbar* (z.B. Wartungsempfehlungen, bzw. ob optional 160mm und/oder 650b möglich ist etc.).
Laut Vorbesitzer ist das bike Jahrgang 2011... da müsste doch noch was zu finden sein. Hier ein aktuelles Foto vom Sonntag (11.5.14).
Besten Dank an alle ... ;-)
Ich freue mich über jeden Kommentar.

PS: .. bisher bin / war ich absoluter SCOTT-Fan (Nitrous SL 11, Genius, Ransom)...


----------



## enforce (14. Mai 2014)

wer suchet, der findet:
http://www.ibiscycles.com/bikes/past_models/mojo_sl/#setup
weitere Details gibt es im owners guide rev a+b
http://www.ibiscycles.com/support/set-up_guide/
160 mm an der Front sind möglich, 650B am Heck nicht. Vlt wäre die Kombi 150mm + 650B an der Front eine Überlegung wert.

Aber klärt man solche Dinge nicht vor dem Kauf eines Bikes?


----------



## Stefan H (14. Mai 2014)

Ich finde den Aufbau relativ stimmig und würde nicht viel verändern. 
Evtl. kleines upgrade bzgl. absenkbare Sattelstütze?


----------



## Stefan H (14. Mai 2014)

...achso...und Lenkerstopfen ;-)


----------



## augsburger100 (14. Mai 2014)

@ enforce: Vielen Dank für Deine LINKS ... sry wenn ich so naiv nachfrage... habe ich denn ein MOJO SL ? ... auf dem Rahmen steht bei mir definitiv "nur" MOJO....   PS: ...die 650B-Idee ist erst jetzt spontan entstanden ;-)

@ Stefan H: ... die Sattelstütze ist tatsächlich in Planung (welche würdest du empfehlen?)
... die Lenkerstopfen sind natürlich schon am bike und seit heute auch eine ice-Tec break mit großen Scheiben ;-)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Mai 2014)

oooh ein SL in glänzend! Sehr schön
Ich für mein Teil würde dir immer Kind Shok empfehlen.


----------



## Stefan H (15. Mai 2014)

Bzgl. Seatpost;
Ich würde mir erst Gedanken machen, was für eine Version? Damit meine Ich, Betätigung der Verstellung vom Lenker oder direkt an der Stütze. Diese Frage muss man sich bei aktuellen Modellen nicht stellen, weil fast in allen Fällen eine Zugverlegung für Verstellbare Stützen am Rahmen haben. Das Mojo was Du fährst, hat keine Route für solch eine Stütze. Dieses würde heissen, Bastelarbeit. (evtl. mit Kabelbinder an der Hydraulikaussenhülle der H.R.Bremse)
Hattest Du schonmal die Möglichkeit eine auszuprobieren? Wenn nicht, würde ich das Vorher mal machen.
Denn dann weisst Du sofort wie wichtig Dir ein Hebel am Lenker oder unterm Sattel ist.
Erst dann würde ich mir Gedanken über den Hersteller machen.


----------



## enforce (15. Mai 2014)

muss da Stefan etwas wiedersprechen. Die Vorteile einer verstellbaren Sattelstütze kommen erst bei einer Lenkerfernbedienung voll zum Tragen. Oft ist doch die Situation so, dass man den Trail langballert, sich ein Hinderniss auftut und die Sattelstütze abgesnkt werden soll. Wenn ich dann den Griff vom Lenker nehmen soll, erschließt sich mir der Sinn einer Verstellung unterm Sattel nicht. 
Ich fahre ab und an Endurorennen und da kommt es eben auf das schnelle absenken bzw ausfahren des Sattels an. Auch Zwishcenstellungen der Sattelhöhe lassen sich leichter vom Lenker aus positionieren.
Die Bastelarbeit ist es allemal wert, bzw. gibt es auch "professionelle" Befestigungsmöglichkeiten.
Am einfachsten kannst du aber auch vorn auf 1-fach umrüsten. Dann ist die Zugverlegung des Umwerfers frei und das Kabelwirrwar am Lenker hält sich auch in Grenzen.


----------



## Stefan H (15. Mai 2014)

@enforce 

Stimmt, gebe ich Dir recht. Bevorzugen würde ich eine mit Fernbedienung jederzeit. 
Mir ging es hier um den Aufwand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## augsburger100 (15. Mai 2014)

@ Mr. Freeride: .... freue mich über deinen oooh-Kommentar ,-) ... dann habe ich also ein SL obwohl SL gar nicht drauf steht ? wegen Kind shock siehe unten...

@ Stefan H: ... recht herzlichen Dank für Deine Info wegen der fehlenden Möglichkeit der Zuverlegung. Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren mein Ransom mit einer _kind shock i950_ und bin sehr zufrieden mit der manuellen "Handarbeit".... Nachdem ich jetzt von Dir - _zum Glück rechtzeitig_ - erfahren habe was Sache ist werde ich wohl auf bewährtes zurück greifen. Nochmals vielen DANK für deine freundliche und kompetente Auskunft.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Mai 2014)

Naja, von KS gibt es ja beide Varianten.

Da fällt mir ein....welche Reifengröße kann man noch im letzten Mojo SL ohne Probleme fahren?
Ander herum...ein Maxxis Ignator in 2,35 berührt bei ca. 55-56mm Hub das Sattelrohr. Ist das normal?
Das ist mir aufgefallen als ich Laufräder vom HD eine kurze Zeit dort drin hatte. Normalerweise fahre ich im SL 2,1er Reifen.


----------



## augsburger100 (17. Mai 2014)

sry.. kann Dir keine Info dazu geben da ich momentan die 2,1 von MountainKing drin habe und noch keine anderen versucht habe... 
Die Frage gebe ich gerne weiter ....


----------



## Bubba. (18. Mai 2014)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Naja, von KS gibt es ja beide Varianten.
> 
> Da fällt mir ein....welche Reifengröße kann man noch im letzten Mojo SL ohne Probleme fahren?
> Ander herum...ein Maxxis Ignator in 2,35 berührt bei ca. 55-56mm Hub das Sattelrohr. Ist das normal?
> Das ist mir aufgefallen als ich Laufräder vom HD eine kurze Zeit dort drin hatte. Normalerweise fahre ich im SL 2,1er Reifen.



Habe ein 2012er Mojo SL, fahre dort hinten MountainKing II in 2,4". Ich habe noch nie Berührungen am Sattelrohr gehabt, nichtmal, wenn zu wenig Luft im Dämpfer war.

Gruß


----------



## augsburger100 (18. Mai 2014)

@ Bubba: ... hast du ein Foto vom bike mit dem 2,4 Zoll Schlappen ? ... DANKE ;-))


----------



## nippelspanner (19. Mai 2014)

Fahre in meinem SL den Conti Rubber Queen bzw. Trail King in 2,4".
Wenn der Hinterbau auf Block geht, streifen die Stollen den Zug vom Umwerfer.
Gibt dann ein lustiges Rrrrrrhhhh-Geräusch.
Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Mai 2014)

Komisch! Ich werde mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer Lassen und mit beiden Reifengrößen mal testen wie es genau aussieht.
Die Ignator haben nicht mal extrem hohes Profil.


----------



## Bubba. (21. Mai 2014)

augsburger100 schrieb:


> @ Bubba: ... hast du ein Foto vom bike mit dem 2,4 Zoll Schlappen ? ... DANKE ;-))


Sorry, jetzt erst gesehen. Hier Fotos:

1x mit X-King 2,4"




1x mit MountainKing II 2,4"




Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass mir der Hinterbau noch nie merklich durchgeschlagen ist.

Gruß


----------



## _Hagen_ (22. Mai 2014)

Leichte HDR Wuchtbrumme V2 ... knapp 12,6kg ... bei 1x10, 160mm FW und _oldfashioned 26"...._
(muss mir nur eine schicke Abdeck-Lösung für den DirectMount Sockel einfallen lassen - das _Alu-Dinges_ im IBIS-Shop ist nicht wirklich schön)






Allein der FOX-Dämpfer ist ....na ja....

Ciao Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (22. Mai 2014)

Das ist ja mal geil!

Es gibt da so ne Abdeckung, die auch als Flaschenöffner dient... schön ist die aber auch nicht.


----------



## enforce (22. Mai 2014)

Eine obere Kettenführung - z.B. von CSixx - dient bei mir als "Abdeckung". Sieht gut aus und die Zusatzfunkion brauchts halt doch ab und an.

http://www.csixx.com/xc-chainguide.html#ad-image-5


----------



## Stefan H (22. Mai 2014)

Schicker Aufbau..ich würde mich fast schon aus dem Fenster lehnen und sagen, hier würden auch rote Links gut passen ;-)


----------



## _Hagen_ (22. Mai 2014)

..... hier würden auch rote Links gut passen ;-)[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> uuaaaaahhhhh -  "Augenkrebs" ....
> 
> _Wollte eigendlich die roten Elox-Teile weg haben....ist wie beim gelben HD und einer weisse Gabel....._
> Nun ja, sie sollen ja primär auf den Trail shreddern und keine Kunstobjekte sein - ab einer gew. Geschw. _verschwimmen _die Farben


----------



## Kurtchen (22. Mai 2014)

Feines Bike  da würde doch schön der neue CCDBair Inline reinpassen...


----------



## Phil-Joe (27. Mai 2014)

Vor allem sehr edel. Da haste bestimmt gut gelöhnt für.

Mir gefallen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colt_s-works (30. Mai 2014)

hmm aber auf die SL die 650b hinten passen ganz gut !  ... mit eine breite von max 2,1


----------



## cycophilipp (31. Mai 2014)

@_Hagen_: PORNO!!!!!


----------



## cycophilipp (31. Mai 2014)

ich muss hier auch nochmal:


----------



## stenstrup (31. Mai 2014)

Update 








Enjoy

Martin


----------



## Phil-Joe (2. Juni 2014)

Also für das rot-schwarze ... muss man ja fast so sagen: Ist mir persönlich 'ne Nummer zu extrem.

Hätte den ring an der Kurbel aber schwarz gemacht und die Spacer vom Vorbau. Das X.0 in redwin kommt geil, fahre ich auch.  Die roten Speichen der I9-Laufräder liebt man oder hasst man. Mir wäre das auch ein wenig zu viel. Bin da bissl minimalistischer angehaucht.

Trotzdem geiler Hobel! Das bleibt!


----------



## Stefan H (2. Juni 2014)

@cycophilipp 
Schön mal wieder ein first Mojo Carbon hier zu sehen. Klar der Rot-anteil ist schon ziemlich viel, aber konsequent.
Ich finds Super... Bei dem Sattel bin ich mir nur ein bisschen unsicher ;-)

@stenstrup 
Wow!..passt der Grünton der Pike zu den Rahmen Decals?


----------



## enforce (2. Juni 2014)

Was ist den der Einsatzzweck des schwarz-roten Mojo's? Eisdiele oder Schrankwand


----------



## cycophilipp (2. Juni 2014)

Stefan H schrieb:


> @cycophilipp
> Schön mal wieder ein first Mojo Carbon hier zu sehen. Klar der Rot-anteil ist schon ziemlich viel, aber konsequent.
> Ich finds Super... Bei dem Sattel bin ich mir nur ein bisschen unsicher ;-)



Sattel wurde bereits gegen einen Flite Ti Flow (rot-weiß) getauscht. Der sitzt sich dann doch viel besser.

Einsatzzweck: Trails in der Umgebung, Touren, es wird gefahren und nicht geschont werden, keine Sorge, auch wenn es voll Eisdielen-tauglich ist 

Jedoch ist der Tip aus einem Bildkommentar mit den schwarzen Scheiben und die schwarzen (Carbon) Spacer vielleicht noch das i-Tüpfelchen. Ich probier es bei Gelegenheit


----------



## Senecca (2. Juni 2014)

Ist das ein IBIS Mojo? Wenn ja, wo gibt es denn die Farbkombination? Die sieht echt klasse aus.


----------



## enforce (2. Juni 2014)

Ja, ist ein mojo. du musst aber Lopes heißen und von GoPro gesponsert werden, um die Farbekombi zu bekommen 
Obwohl: da Brain ja jetzt für Intense fährt, kannst du dich um seine Nachfolge bewerben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senecca (2. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Info. Die Farbkombi ist wirklich geil.


----------



## Stefan H (4. Juni 2014)

Hat was von nem Orca wal ;-)


----------



## stenstrup (8. Juni 2014)

Stefan H schrieb:


> @cycophilipp
> Schön mal wieder ein first Mojo Carbon hier zu sehen. Klar der Rot-anteil ist schon ziemlich viel, aber konsequent.
> Ich finds Super... Bei dem Sattel bin ich mir nur ein bisschen unsicher ;-)
> 
> ...




Hi Stefan,

Die Bilder taeuscht ein wenig, aber ja, der gruenton ist verdammt nah dran 

War heute unser Trails hier in Daenemark unsicher machen mit mein Ripley 





und 12 Stunden rennen geht damit auch Super 





Gruesse aus Daenemark


Martin


----------



## joker78 (16. Juni 2014)




----------



## schokoei72 (16. Juni 2014)

Nice


----------



## diggi* (29. Juni 2014)

Jetzt doch wieder etwas leichter


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (2. Juli 2014)

Hier mal mein "ex" und mein neues...


----------



## joker78 (3. Juli 2014)

Warum !?


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (3. Juli 2014)

Crash Replacement...

Danke nochmal an Stefan von Tri-Cycles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (3. Juli 2014)

Was is denn passiert !?


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (3. Juli 2014)

Keine Ahnung, war schon beim Vorbesitzer hab es zu spät nach dem Kauf gesehen. War eine kleinere Beschädigung am Oberrohr.


----------



## napo (8. Juli 2014)

von der letzten Harz Tour am Wochenende ...


----------



## mogne (9. Juli 2014)

Ciao a tutti i possessori di ibis Mojo HD I funpage questo su Facebook creato se si vuole aiutare ... ovviamente io sono un felice possessore di HD 26
https://www.facebook.com/ibisMojoHd


----------



## joker78 (12. Juli 2014)

Neuer IBIS Prototyp gesichtet !!!


----------



## joker78 (12. Juli 2014)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, hat leider a weng was von einem Spezialist Enduro oder !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m1na (12. Juli 2014)

Yeah looks nice.


----------



## joker78 (12. Juli 2014)




----------



## ibislover (12. Juli 2014)

@Joker
Schau mal, es gibt schon nen thread für die erten bilder. 
www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neues-ibis-im-landeanflug-acc-und-ihr-prototype.712700/


----------



## joker78 (12. Juli 2014)

Ah super danke


----------



## Merkur (23. August 2014)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt erst der Steuersatz, da ich unbedingt einen Roten wollte und keine Tapered Gabel Fahre war das etwas Kompliziert. Sonst sind alle Teile am Mann.
> Schätze das ich ende nächster Woche mal eine Runde drehen kann? Wenn alles glatt geht und das Wetter passt(Schönwetterfahrer).


warum keine tapererd Gabel?


----------



## joker78 (26. August 2014)




----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2014)

Das würde mir als Enduro Nachfolger taugen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (27. August 2014)

Rein optisch bissl zu wenig Mojo drin, würde ich sagen. Ist bestimmt ein famoses Bike ... aber die Optik fehlt mir irgendwie ... und nur schwarz ... da könnte bissl mehr kommen. Vielleicht wird die eher beliebige Rahmenform mit Farbe bissl aufgewertet. Wäre schön.


----------



## enforce (27. August 2014)

Die oberen 2/3 des Bikes finde ich aufgrund der organisch-filigranen Carbonform super. Das untere Drittel fällt durch den  (Specialiced-) Knick im Unterrohr leider negativ auf. Die Reifenfreiheit ist wie bei den aktuellen Mojo's bei 2,4"ern ebenfalls zu gering. Die Zugverlegung ist hoffentlich ebenfalls noch im Proto-Stadium.
Da bleibe ich doch bei meinem HD und schaue mich ggf. bei anderen, optisch ansprechenderen Herstellern um.

Sry


----------



## ewoq (27. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (30. August 2014)




----------



## enforce (30. August 2014)

@J78: leider wahr


----------



## nippelspanner (5. September 2014)

Ich hatte angenommen, der Mojo Nachfolger würde auf der Eurobike präsentiert.
Aber im Messe Video hat der Ibis Chef ja nur etwas zu Tranny, Ripley und den Laufrädern erzählt. 
Schade!


----------



## stenstrup (8. Dezember 2014)

So jetzt bereit fuer 2015 

Neue Teile:

- CC Inline Shock
- Chris King / LB 35mm / CX Ray Laufraeder

Ansteht:

- Beskidy rennen in Polen
- 12 Std solo rennen in Daenemark
- Enduro Rennen in Schweden / Deutschland

Enjoy


----------



## enforce (8. Dezember 2014)

Hammer Gerät. Kkann man beim Ripley keine Stealth verbauen? Bzgl. Defektanfälligkeit habe ich leider mir der normalen Reverb schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen.


----------



## coastalwolf (8. Dezember 2014)

stenstrup schrieb:


> So jetzt bereit fuer 2015
> 
> Neue Teile:
> 
> ...



 Sehr schick. Was ist denn das für eine Rahmengröße? XL?


----------



## stenstrup (8. Dezember 2014)

enforce schrieb:


> Hammer Gerät. Kkann man beim Ripley keine Stealth verbauen? Bzgl. Defektanfälligkeit habe ich leider mir der normalen Reverb schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen.



Das ist das einzige MINUS bei der Ripley, = Kein Stealth option 



HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Sehr schick. Was ist denn das für eine Rahmengröße? XL?



Merci, das ist ein "L"


----------



## Farodin (16. Januar 2015)

Hier nochmal ein kleines Update vom HD:
Bei der Gelegenheit nochmal: Danke Stefan!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2015)

Tolles Rad !
Viel besser als das neue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## usesub (17. Januar 2015)

Sehr schönes Teil. Da denk ich direkt schon an den Sommer...
Wie lang ist denn der Vorbau bei welcher Körpergröße?


----------



## Farodin (17. Januar 2015)

Danke Euch! Das ist ein 60mm Vorbau und L Rahmen bei 183 und 85er Schrittlänge.


----------



## Phil-Joe (17. Januar 2015)

Jepp. Geile Karre. Feines Teilchen. Hast du Hope-Naben in die Clincher AM einspeichen lassen? Fährst du vorne 26" oder 650B? Die neue Fox ist aber schon das 650B-Modell oder? Da kannst ja fast einer 29er reinmachen, so viel Platz hast da noch vorne drin. ;-)


----------



## Farodin (17. Januar 2015)

Danke Dir! Das sind Tune King / Kong. Die Laufräder sind 26". Die Gabel habe ich nun aber gegen eine 650b getauscht. Die Bauhöhe ist dadurch fast gleich geblieben zu der alten 36 und so halte ich mir offen, demnächst auch mal in die Zukunft zu starten.


----------



## cycophilipp (18. Januar 2015)

Farodin schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein kleines Update vom HD:
> Bei der Gelegenheit nochmal: Danke Stefan!



einmal alles... schickes Rad, aber farblich eher konzeptfrei...


----------



## Phil-Joe (19. Januar 2015)

Aber dennoch sehr schick. Ich finde die Farbkombo sogar ganz ordentlich, wenn ich ehrlich bin. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MojoTom (19. Januar 2015)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> einmal alles... schickes Rad, aber farblich eher konzeptfrei...



das farbkonzept finde ich schöner als deines 

einfach nur haufenweise rot.. rote kurbel + roter bash tut ja weh.

aber über geschmack streitet man ja nicht


----------



## cycophilipp (19. Januar 2015)

MojoTom schrieb:


> aber über geschmack streitet man ja nicht



Du sagst es!


----------



## Farodin (19. Januar 2015)

Danke Euch! Vor der neuen Gabel war es bloß blau und weiß (siehe Fotoalbum).
Da ich das orange der Fox Decals dann doch irgendwie cool fand habe ich dem Bike dann mit dem orangenen Griff dann vollends die zweite Seele eingehaucht.  Es darf ruhig ein wenig polarisieren... es war lange genug brav!
(PS: bei genauem Betrachten sieht man sogar die nun passenden orangenen Trägerplatten der Trickstuff Beläge)


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Januar 2015)

Wenn jemand sein Mojo HD1 in Large abgeben möchte --> Nachricht an mich


----------



## napo (21. Januar 2015)

"Geiler Tag"  vom letzten Sonntag ... 



Geiler Tag weil super Wetter und mit super Leuten gefahren.  Lg


----------



## joker78 (22. Januar 2015)

Für 6500€ kannst meins haben aber eher nicht weil


----------



## Stefan H (22. Januar 2015)

@napo 
..was ist denn da passiert?!


----------



## napo (22. Januar 2015)

Kollege hat sich gleich am Start lang gemacht und sich ne Zerrung am Arm zugezogen, naja weiter fahren war für ihn nicht möglich.


----------



## Farodin (22. Januar 2015)

Geht's dem Kollegen gut?

(Ok Aufklärung bereits erfolgt...gute Besserung!)


----------



## cycophilipp (24. Januar 2015)

napo schrieb:


> Kollege hat sich gleich am Start lang gemacht und sich ne Zerrung am Arm zugezogen, naja weiter fahren war für ihn nicht möglich.



hast Du da echt n Smartie am Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napo (24. Januar 2015)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> hast Du da echt n Smartie am Lenker?



... ja in dem fall Notrufstation Tacho und Navigationsgerät ... hab es bis jetzt erst 1 mal bei ner abfahrt verloren, hat es überlebt, seit ich die Halterung modifiziert hab hält es Bombe. )))


----------



## Markus. (29. Januar 2015)

Schönes video, der Sprung bei 2:40 hätte auch gut in die Hose gehen können (Sprung in den nächsten Hügel uiuiui), sieht sehr knapp aus. Kannst du dich erinnern wie du den genommen (gerettet) hast?


----------



## napo (29. Januar 2015)

danke danke ... ja das war wirklich kritische, das Vorderrad ist genau in den Hügel geknallt, Gabel hat durchgeschlagen. Es gab Zeiten da war ich noch langsamer unterwegs, da hat es dort besser geklappt, weil eher gelandet. Ich brauch wohl mehr Speed  . 

lg


Teil II - - > Geiler Tag II:


----------



## SlayMe (30. Januar 2015)

sehr schönes Video!


----------



## Bubba. (7. Februar 2015)

Endlich die erste Winterausfahrt diese Jahr


----------



## jackturbo (19. Februar 2015)

Seit gestern stolzer besitzer eines neuen göttervogels in medium!


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (19. Februar 2015)

hier mal die vorläufig letzte Ausbaustufe meines HDR


----------



## huffdipuffdi (22. Februar 2015)

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem inline? Suche einen Dämpfer für mein HDR wenn ich mit den 26er unterwegs bin.


----------



## Farodin (25. Februar 2015)

Auf in die Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubba. (28. Februar 2015)

das heißt "atemlos..." ;-)


----------



## huffdipuffdi (8. April 2015)

Ich hätte einen Fox ctd kashima in 200/51 zu veräussern. Er hat den richtigen tune für Ibis'e. Bau mein HDR auf 26" um und brauche daher einen längeren. Ist so gut wie neu!


----------



## napo (8. April 2015)

update HDR: Werkstatt Uschi und Wandhalter


----------



## joker78 (10. April 2015)




----------



## bobbycar (10. April 2015)

Die neue Saison mir HD-R statt meiner altgediegenen Vitamin-P-Schlampe. Nicht sehr freiwillig, aber immer noch: Endgeil. Besonders wichtig: auch im trauten Heim das Radl artgerecht in Szene setzen


----------



## ibislover (11. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (11. April 2015)

@ibislover starkes Bike. Welche Rahmengröße fährst du ?


----------



## ibislover (11. April 2015)

danke!
rahmenröße ist XL.


----------



## bobtailoner (11. April 2015)

ok, um die Frage zum vervollständigen. Wie groß bist du? bei welcher SL?


----------



## ibislover (11. April 2015)

185/90 (exakt vermessen   )


----------



## bobtailoner (11. April 2015)

Ok,
ich habe letztens auf einem L Rahmen Platz nehmen dürfen, bei ähnlichen Körpermaßen, 188/ 91cm. Hätte wohl auch gepasst. XL werde ich aber auch mal probieren.


----------



## ibislover (11. April 2015)

kann ich mir schwer vorstellen dass das passt.... probier ein xl, das ist sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## bobbycar (11. April 2015)

Ich bin 186/SL 91,5 - normalerweise L, aber wie bei vielen Ami-Modellen eine Nr. größer.


----------



## agnes (19. April 2015)

Naja ich hatte ein Ibis HD in L bei 184 und 88. Das war ein wenig zu groß.


----------



## ibislover (19. April 2015)

agnes schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte ein Ibis HD in L bei 184 und 88. Das war ein wenig zu groß.


waaas...?  bei den dimensionen ist ein xl (hd) eigentlich perfekt.


----------



## bobbycar (19. April 2015)

Zu groß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (19. April 2015)

Es war höchstens ein zu langer Vorbau verbaut...


----------



## agnes (17. Mai 2015)

War am Vatertag um den Hengsteysee gefahren. Mit meiner Frau und Sohn. Kam mir vor wie ein  Promi. Alle gafften auf mein Ibis In Vitamine P^^ MeinerFrau war das schon etwas unangenehm.


----------



## Phil-Joe (18. Mai 2015)

Das neue 917 wäre bestimmt auch ordentlich aufgefallen. ;-)


----------



## agnes (18. Mai 2015)

Helf mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge


----------



## ibislover (18. Mai 2015)

917 ist die (vom Porsche 917 inspirierte) neue, babyblaue Frabe des HD3.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Mai 2015)

Solange nicht der 10000ste Hersteller das Gulf-Thema aufgreift...


----------



## agnes (18. Mai 2015)

Aso^^ Naja mir gefällt das grün aber besser.  Dennoch selbst mit der Farbe fällt man sehr gut auf.


----------



## Phil-Joe (19. Mai 2015)

Also ich bin ja eher der Fan gedeckterer Farben ... aber das blau vom 917 ebenso wie das Türkis/ Magenta vom Nomad sind der Oberknaller. Das Ding würde ich fahren. Neben dem blauen Warden mit wirklich bildhübscher Ausführung und mit orangenen Naben ist das hier schon mit das geilste, was gerade rumfährt ... Bin verliebt. ;-)


----------



## agnes (30. Mai 2015)

Hätte da mal eine frage. Mit wie viel NM zieht man die Satteklemme fest? Aso noch eins. Wie weit muss die Stütze mindestens drinne stecken? bezieht sich auf mein Mojo HD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2015)

Bei Carbon würde ich 3 - max. 5Nm draufgeben.


----------



## agnes (31. Mai 2015)

Naja hatte 4 genommen. Weiter runter geht es nicht. War mal neugierig.


----------



## ibislover (31. Mai 2015)

beim hd sinds 5nm. den setup guide gibts als pdf download.
einstecktiefe; ab 10cm bist auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## Stefan H (10. Juni 2015)

Hier der Link zum HD3 Setup-guide:
http://www.ibiscycles.com/images/uploads/wygwam/Ibis_Owners_Guide_2015_F.pdf


----------



## agnes (15. Juni 2015)

Heute morgen mal einen schöne Runde gedreht


----------



## Bubba. (15. Juni 2015)

gestern auf dem Panoramaradweg überhalb Lahnstein und danach an der Schutzhütte Ruppertsklamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (15. Juni 2015)

Heute in der Ruppertsklamm


----------



## agnes (16. Juni 2015)

Sagt mal, wie bekommt ihr die Bilder aus dme Album hier rein'?


----------



## Bubba. (16. Juni 2015)

enforce schrieb:


> Heute in der Ruppertsklamm



Cool, gibt's bei Euch auch eine Ruppertsklamm und wo ist "bei Euch" überhaupt? 



agnes schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie bekommt ihr die Bilder aus dme Album hier rein'?



Im rechten unteren Bereich bei der Fotoansicht gibt es "Teilen und Einbetten". Da kannst Du Dir den BBCode oder HTML Code generieren lassen, den Du dann in Deinen Beitrag reinkopierst. Dann sollte es klappen


----------



## agnes (16. Juni 2015)

danke sehr


----------



## enforce (16. Juni 2015)

ich denke, wir reden von der selben.


----------



## agnes (17. Juni 2015)

Habe mir mal ein paar Bilder vom trail angeschaut. Hoch musst du aber schieben oder?


----------



## Bubba. (17. Juni 2015)

@enforce : dann haben wir uns wohl verpasst, kam von Richtung Schmittenhöhe und bin mangels Orientierung oberhalb des Panoramaradwegs 2 mal im Kreis gefahren 
Vielleicht hast Du ja entfernt jemand schwer schnaufen hören, das war dann ich 
Bist Du häufiger um Koblenz rum unterwegs?

Gruß


----------



## enforce (17. Juni 2015)

ja, hochwärts muss man den wohl schieben. Bin deshalb auch nur runter gefahren...


----------



## Stefan H (19. Juni 2015)

@enforce 
Die Rockshox-aufkleber in grün selbstgemacht oder bestell über sowas wie Stick grafics ?


----------



## enforce (21. Juni 2015)

hat ne gute Bekannte aus der Werbebranche gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (31. Juli 2015)

Airtime. Nicht meins, aber von mir eingefangen. Der ein oder andere wird das Bike bzw den User vielleicht erkennen.

Ride on 

Beppe


----------



## Bubba. (1. August 2015)

gestern mal die große Runde gedreht, Binchen läuft wie geschmiert, so wie immer


----------



## marco2 (3. August 2015)

Letztes Jahr: 


Letzte Woche:


----------



## Rebell-78 (7. September 2015)

Lange nicht hier gewesen.... Frau ihre Bike, wird leider sehr selten bewegt.


----------



## Merkur (7. September 2015)

Bis auf die Kurbel passt jetzt alles -


----------



## Rebell-78 (5. Oktober 2015)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 418485 Lange nicht hier gewesen.... Frau ihre Bike, wird leider sehr selten bewegt.
> Anhang anzeigen 418485


Nach lange Überlegung for sale, siehe Bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/660377-ibis-mojo-grosse-s


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Stefan H (13. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schick Onkel_doc


----------



## ma.schino (13. Dezember 2015)

Das blau find ich bei dem grellen Rahmen too much....

Ansonsten ist das Ripley ein tolles bike - hatte selber mal eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stenstrup (19. Dezember 2015)

Endlich.... Mein Ibis Ripley LS ist fertig geworden 

Enjoy! !











Cheers


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (26. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin jetzt auch unter die Ibisianer gegangen. Vielen Dank an das Team von Tri-Cycle für dieses überragende Gefährt:


----------



## usesub (27. Januar 2016)

Hi Ibisianer, würde mich freuen, wenn ein paar Leute mal ne Zahl in mm angeben, welche Vorbaulänge ihr mit welchem Rise gewählt habt beim HD in L. Ich bin 1,85m.

Gracias


----------



## huffdipuffdi (27. Januar 2016)

Mit 1.80 finde ich 60mm und einen rise  von 1cm als ideal.


----------



## usesub (27. Januar 2016)

Zusatz: Bei Radlaufbauten, die eher Abfahrts- als Tourenaffin sind.
Nochmal Dank


----------



## enforce (27. Januar 2016)

Hey usesub, was erhoffst du dir von solchen Antworten. Selbst bei gleicher Körpergröße haben andere Bike unterschiedliche Proportionen (Bein-, Oberkörper-, Armlänge). Hinzu kommen persönliche Vorlieben und wie jemand generell auf dem Bike steht. Hier hilft leider nur probieren.

Ich fahre am Mojo eine 35mm Vorbau, 780mm Lenker mit 15mm Rise. Am "alten" Ripley aber 70mm Vorbau 6Grad neg. und bei gleicher Lenkerbreite 25mm Rise. Ich bekomme durch meine Körperproportionen sonst den Schwerpunkt nicht zentral.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (29. Januar 2016)

schöne "Ibisse" hier ... da könnte man glatt drüber nachdenken "seiner" Marke untreu zu werden...


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (27. Februar 2016)

Jetzt auch in freier Wildbahn und mit Pedalen.


----------



## mrwulf (8. März 2016)

Onkel_Fungus schrieb:


> Jetzt auch in freier Wildbahn und mit Pedalen.



Schönes Ibis...bist Du damit in den Wäldern von Wiesbaden unterwegs?


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (10. März 2016)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Schönes Ibis...bist Du damit in den Wäldern von Wiesbaden unterwegs?



Nein. Wohne momentan in Augsburg.


----------



## Bubba. (10. April 2016)

meine Bine heute nach dem Frühjahrsputz, hoffentlich wars das jetzt mit Schlamm und Matsch


----------



## Xooldman (9. Juni 2016)

Könnte nicht zufriedener sein mit dem Bike... perfekt!


----------



## Phil-Joe (10. Juni 2016)

Scharfes Teil!


----------



## hombrebauer (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
hab die Galerie neu entdeckt und will euch meines nicht vorenthalten
Bin höchst zufrieden, ein Traum, allerdings mit einem kleinen Makel. 
Ich weiß, es ist eine Galerie, aber habt ihr auch das Problem, dass die vordere Dämpferbefestigung (am Oberrohr) immer wieder knackt?
Ich kanns höchstens mal für eine Tour ruhigstellen, danach muss ich wieder die Schrauben lösen und mit Drehmoment neu festziehen.
Hab schon alles probiert, Montagepaste, Kupferpaste, Fett, Schraubensicherung, andere Beilagscheiben (Sprengringe, Schnorrscheiben, Plastik...) aber nix hilft wirklich. Und das Knacken nervt!

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Xooldman (20. Juni 2016)

Ich kann dir da einen Besuch in diesem Forum empfehlen http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/ . Dort habe ich von ähnlichen Fällen gelesen. Dort wurde etwas von einer Teflon Folie geredet... Hab aber nicht wirklich alles gelesen, weil bei mir aktuell noch Ruhe ist. Vielleicht findest du ja eine Anregung. 

Kannst du den DB Inline als Geräuschquelle ausschließen?


----------



## hombrebauer (24. Juni 2016)

Danke für den Tipp, aber die Teflonfolie war bei denen für den unteren Befestigungsbolzen (Clevis) gedacht.
Ich habe Ibis direkt kontaktiert und mir wurde empfohlen die Schrauben mit 8 statt 4 Nm anzuziehen! Ich habe mich dann bei meinem Händler auch nochmals rückversichert ob das wirklich unbedenklich ist, Beschädigung am Carbon, Garantieverlust, etc... aber er meint auch, dass an der Stelle nichts passieren kann.
Ich habe dann nach einigem Zögern schrittweise das Drehmoment auf 8Nm erhöht und vorher alles nochmals gereinigt und dick mit Kupferpaste eingefettet. Bin gestern ca. 25 km und 1000hm über teils sehr ruppiges und verblocktes Gelände gefahren und es bis jetzt immer noch Ruhe...) scheint also funktioniert zu haben.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch im Herbst die knackende Mattoc einschicken...dieses technische Meisterwerk hat bereits nach 1 Monat geknackt...bodenlos! Ebenso die permanent klemmende LEV.
Generell muss ich bei diesem Aufbau feststellen, dass die Teilequalität teils unterirdisch schlecht geworden ist. Man könnte fast eine Kausalität feststellen, zwischen steigendem Preis und schlechter werdender Qualität. Besonders Shimano enttäuscht hier auf ganzer Linie mit der ja so hoch gelobten 8000er XT. (defekter Beruhigungshebel am Schaltwerk nach 2 Wochen, defektes Tretlager nach 3 Wochen, Schalthebel konnte nur mit ner Beilagscheibe spielfrei montiert werden, schlechte Schaltpräzision). Obendrauf klappernde Ice-Tech-Bremsbeläge der Saint!
Wenn man sich mal überlegt, dass zum Preis von jeder dieser Komponenten (Sattelstütze, Gabel, Bremse, etc..) komplette MTB`s angeboten werden, ist so eine Performance an Unverschämtheit und Dreistigkeit eigentlich nicht mehr zu überbieten.
Aber was nimmt man (noch!) nicht alles in Kauf für das schönste Hobby der Welt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (24. Juni 2016)

Kann deinen Frust nur zu gut nachvollziehen. Bei solchen Preisen erwartet man einfach perfekte Ergebnisse. Ich bin mit einem sauig aufgebauten Laufradsatz auf die Nase gefallen. Material super - Aufbau Sch.... So etwas verdirbt einem die ganze Freude. 
Meine LEV hat ohne jegliche Schwierigkeiten über fast 3 Jahre funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich die 9Point8 die im Moment ebenfalls wunderbar funktioniert. Offenbar muss man bei den Komponenten immer mehr Zeit in die Auswahl investieren. Das Forum hier ist diesbezüglich Gold wert. Die diversen Tests der Magazine sind meist völlig nutzlos, was das Thema Dauerhaftigkeit und Qualität betrifft. Das Thema der klappernden Ice-Tec Beläge ist doch auch so eine Lächerlichkeit. Mich hat es so genervt, dass ich nun auf die gute bewährte 785XT umgestiegen bin. Im Moment bin ich damit super happy. Aber ja... es ist das schönste Hobby der Welt!!!!


----------



## Xooldman (31. Juli 2016)

Damit mal wieder ein Bild auftaucht..


----------



## hombrebauer (31. Juli 2016)

Mach ich mit. Artgerechte Haltung in Saalbach


----------



## hombrebauer (31. Juli 2016)

Und vorher Latsch und Lago


----------



## mr320 (31. Juli 2016)

Mein HD3 muss noch anderthalb Monate warten bis Saalbach. Gerade gebucht!


----------



## Ersbacher (8. August 2016)

Eeeendlich fertig.  Lang hat's gedauert.


----------



## Ersbacher (8. August 2016)




----------



## coastalwolf (9. August 2016)

Ich war heute zu meinem ganz "persönlichen" Hausbesuch in Santa Cruz bei Ibis  ...inkl. Ripley LS Demoride. Jetzt muss man schon um die halbe Welt fliegen, um mal einen XL-Rahmen zu fahren 





Supernette Leute und ein perfektes persönliches Bike-Setup für den Demoride


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. August 2016)

Die Karre ist aber auch mal unfassbar geil. Man man man ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Spyderman- (9. August 2016)

Das LS kannst Du in XL auch bei Tri-cycles demofahren, habe ich letzte Woche getan und war begeistert vom Bike.
Vielleicht poste ich hier demnächst auch ein Bild. ;-)


----------



## Stefan H (9. August 2016)

Viel Spaß noch in Santa Cruz... traumhafte Trails oder?


----------



## coastalwolf (9. August 2016)

Oh ja. Die Trails sind richtig geil. Ich hätte sie gerne weiter erkundet. Perfektes 29er Terrain. Leider geht's heute nach Hause. Der Besuch bei Ibis war der krönende Abschluss meiner Reise


----------



## -Spyderman- (9. August 2016)

klingt nach einer tollen Reise mit Spaß. Guten Heimflug!


----------



## coastalwolf (9. August 2016)

-Spyderman- schrieb:


> Das LS kannst Du in XL auch bei Tri-cycles demofahren, habe ich letzte Woche getan und war begeistert vom Bike.
> Vielleicht poste ich hier demnächst auch ein Bild. ;-)



Jetzt hatte ich so eine schöne Rechtfertigung  

Neben Santa Cruz war ich noch im Bike Park von Mammoth Lakes. Mehr konnte ich meiner Frau nicht zumuten. Allerdings war dort schon mal das Rental Bike deutlich schlechter. Intense Tracer 275 mit Basisausstattung. Außerdem waren die Trails extrem staubig und sandig. Mehr surfen als fahren


----------



## Phil-Joe (10. August 2016)

Hat doch auch was ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (10. August 2016)

Ersbacher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 518044
> Anhang anzeigen 518045


Komplett in schwarz ist zwar konsequent, die Schönheit des Rahmens geht dabei aber etwas verloren und das ganze wirkt doch seeehr trist.
Evtl. ein paar farbige Teile als Highlights?
Beispielsweise Naben, Lenker, Pedale in eloxgrün? Muss ja kein Eloxmassaker werden!
Oder eine rote Front wie @hombrebauer? (Vorausgesetzt man mag Manitou/Answer)


----------



## Ersbacher (10. August 2016)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Komplett in schwarz ist zwar konsequent, die Schönheit des Rahmens geht dabei aber etwas verloren und das ganze wirkt doch seeehr trist.
> Evtl. ein paar farbige Teile als Highlights?
> Beispielsweise Naben, Lenker, Pedale in eloxgrün? Muss ja kein Eloxmassaker werden!
> Oder eine rote Front wie @hombrebauer? (Vorausgesetzt man mag Manitou/Answer)



Guten,
ich habe auch lange hin und her überlegt. Am Ende hab ich mich für die konsequente Umsetzung entschieden. Eloxal kam bei dem matten Rahmen für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage. Was noch zur Diskussion steht, ist das Aufgreifen von dem Gelb der Magura Bremsen. Soll heißen: gelber Chromag Lenker, Felgendecals, Marsh Guard.
Das ganze ist aber ne schöne Sache für den Winter.
Ansonsten Danke für die Anregungen.
Cheers


----------



## thxelf38 (11. August 2016)

-Spyderman- schrieb:


> Das LS kannst Du in XL auch bei Tri-cycles demofahren, habe ich letzte Woche getan und war begeistert vom Bike.
> Vielleicht poste ich hier demnächst auch ein Bild. ;-)


Seids ihr alle so gross, dass ihr XL Rahmen braucht?


----------



## -Spyderman- (11. August 2016)

186 / 89 bei mir. L passt mir auch gerade so, aber irgendwie sitze ich zu sehr aufrecht (gedrungen?) auf dem Bike. Auf dem XL mit 50er Vorbau ist es beim Ripley LS perfekt gewesen. Beim Mojo 3 ebenfalls. Beim aktuellen Specialized Stumpjumper FSR ist die Größe L perfekt. Gefühlt baut Ibis, vielleicht auch typisch Ami, eine Nummer kleiner.


----------



## Ersbacher (11. August 2016)

da kann man mal sehen wie unterschiedlich das Empfinden ist.
Ich fahre das LS in Gr.L mit 50er Vorbau bei 1,85m und 88cm Schrittlänge. Aus meiner Sicht PERFEKT!
Selbst in steilsten Stücken hebt sich das Vorderrad keinen mm.
Cheers


----------



## juerscha.p (14. August 2016)




----------



## Phil-Joe (15. August 2016)

Holy Hell ... Geile Karre!


----------



## KP-99 (23. August 2016)

Mein Mojo HDR, das ich jetzt schon liebe....
Es wurden erst einmal die Zutaten verbaut, die ich hier hatte, eine höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze ist auch schon vorhanden.
Vorne ist ein Works-Winkelsteuersatz verbaut, hinten asymmetrische Buchsen.
Mit den 26 Zoll Felgen lässt es sich sehr gut bewegen.
Der Hinterbau ist genial.


----------



## Stefan H (23. August 2016)

..the good old HD-R ! Was sind denn das für verrückte Gabel-decals ?


----------



## KP-99 (23. August 2016)

Die hat mein Bruder gefunden und sie hatten annähernd die gleichen Farben wie die Rahmendecals.
Es sind einige Waschmöglichkeiten durchgestrichen (wie man es von der Kleidung kennt) und darunter steht "Hand wasch only" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (24. August 2016)

Vermittelt ihr eigentlich seitens tricycles auch "gebrauchte" Bikes oder Rahmen.

Mir persönlich würde ein "älteres" HD-R auch sehr gut passen. Ob dann als Trailbike 650B oder Enduro mit 26" soll mir persönlich recht egal sein. Glücklicherweise findet man ja immer mal gute Angebote für gebrauchte Rahmen.

Bzw. habt ihr die Möglichkeit oder Tipps, wie man den Rahmen evtl. auch auf Schädigungen im Material prüfen kann?


----------



## coastalwolf (3. Oktober 2016)

HD3 in Action  Heute nochmal bei nahezu trockenen Bedingungen.


----------



## sun909 (3. Oktober 2016)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Vermittelt ihr eigentlich seitens tricycles auch "gebrauchte" Bikes oder Rahmen.
> 
> Mir persönlich würde ein "älteres" HD-R auch sehr gut passen. Ob dann als Trailbike 650B oder Enduro mit 26" soll mir persönlich recht egal sein. Glücklicherweise findet man ja immer mal gute Angebote für gebrauchte Rahmen.
> 
> Bzw. habt ihr die Möglichkeit oder Tipps, wie man den Rahmen evtl. auch auf Schädigungen im Material prüfen kann?



Hi,
ich habe bei Tricycles meinen Rahmen gebraucht gekauft. Kann ich nur empfehlen, war top!

Aber ein Rahmen vom HDR in blau und in "L" wäre meins, da musst du hinten anstehen 

grüße!


----------



## Stefan H (3. Oktober 2016)

@Phil-Joe: 
Am besten fragst Du mal bei unseren Shop's an. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen HD-R Rahmen am Lager.
Hier der Link:
https://www.tri-cycles.de/dealer.php
Wir haben leider keines mehr.


----------



## Phil-Joe (4. Oktober 2016)

Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Langie (9. Oktober 2016)

Was lange währt ist endlich da. Mein HD3.
Geniales Bike.


----------



## mr320 (17. Oktober 2016)

lvhdds schrieb:


> HD3 in Action  Heute nochmal bei nahezu trockenen Bedingungen.



Aber immer schön vorsichtig,  SONST!​










Großes Dankeschön für den schnellen und unkomplizierten Umtausch an "Go Cycle" und  "tri-cycles".
Toller Service!!! 
Gibt es schon Infos zum Fox X2 seitens Ibis?  Rad wieder ganz und dann kommt Fox und sacht, ist nicht.


----------



## Ersbacher (19. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
*mr320*
was war/ist mit deinem Rahmen. Riss? oder "nur" der Lack. An meinem HD3 hab ich auch Probleme mit dem Lack.
Wie ist Deine Erfahrung?
Gruß


----------



## Ersbacher (19. Oktober 2016)

Hier mal mein Aufbau. Tolles Rad. Leider, wie oben schon beschrieben, ist der Lack empfindlich. Wie ist Eure Erfahrung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ersbacher (19. Oktober 2016)




----------



## napo (20. Oktober 2016)

mr320 schrieb:


> Aber immer schön vorsichtig,  SONST!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht nach HD aus... ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mr320 (20. Oktober 2016)

einmal in ganz ausm Sommer






Eine Spaßmaschine !!!


----------



## Phil-Joe (23. Oktober 2016)

Ist aber auch reichlich groß, oder? Sieht nach XL aus ...


----------



## mr320 (24. Oktober 2016)

XL bei 1,88m.  12,75kg


----------



## Phil-Joe (24. Oktober 2016)

Geile Karre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juerscha.p (25. Oktober 2016)

mr320 schrieb:


> XL bei 1,88m.  12,75kg



Hast ja völlig Untergewicht!!!  188 cm bei knapp 13 kg 
Bei uns heisst das Du hast UNTERBIER!!!!


----------



## Phil-Joe (26. Oktober 2016)

Ändert nichts dran, dass die Karre ganz schön geil ist ...


----------



## Xooldman (26. Oktober 2016)

Mmh... mein XL ist ein halbes Kilo schwerer. Das der Lack so viel wiegt?


----------



## mr320 (26. Oktober 2016)

Im Moment ca. 93 kg nacksch. So fahre ich aber nicht!!! 

Ich hab beim Aufbau schon aufs Gewicht geachtet, aber nur da wo ich es für vertretbar hielt. Hab schon genügend Teile geschrottet. Darum die Sixc Kurbel und keine Next. Darum auch keine DT Swiss Felgen mehr.
Ich glaube, der schwarze Rahmen ist auch gelackt. Kann ich aber nicht 100% sagen.

Sattel knapp 190 Gramm, Pedale ca.280 Gramm, Laufradsatz ca. 1680 Gramm (Tune King/Kong mit ZTR Flow), MT 7 wiegt auch nichts. Sixc Lenker. Ich denke das läppert sich.

Aber endlich ein Bike hervorragendem und schluckfreudigem Hinterbau. Pro Pedal am Dämpfer ist völlig unnötig. Wo er arbeiten soll tut ers und sonst ist er ruhig. Vernünftige Federwegausnutzung! Und zum Dämpfer (bin überhaupt kein Fox Fan !!!), großes Lob, alles richtig gemacht.
Bin noch am suchen, aber kann einfach noch nichts schlechtes über das Rad sagen.

Geiler Gerät !!!


----------



## Phil-Joe (27. Oktober 2016)

Dafür, dass du kein Fox-Fan bist, fällt das Urteil aber deutlich aus. ^^


----------



## mr320 (27. Oktober 2016)

Geb ich dir recht, aber is halt so.


----------



## Xooldman (27. Oktober 2016)

Wenn das Ding nur nicht so teuer wäre. Bist du vorher den Standard Dämpfer gefahren? Lohnt sich die Investition? Ist ja bald Weihnachten!


----------



## mr320 (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab den Rahmen gleich mit dem X2 bestellt und habe somit keinen Vergleich. Der DB-Inline schien mir etwas zu anfällig was man so gelesen hat. Zudem wollten den einige ihn noch progressiver machen. Ging aber nicht, weil im HD3 der Inline schon mit voll ausgefüllter Luftkammer ausgeliefert wird.
Ich hab mir daher mehr Einflussnahme auf meine Bedürfnisse mit dem X2 erhofft. Jedenfalls passt er mir sehr gut.
Gruß Marco


----------



## stenstrup (28. November 2016)

Uuuund jetzt mit Auron Gabel (Statt Pike)


----------



## Ersbacher (29. November 2016)

sehr fein!
Was sagst Du zu der Auron? Fahre die auch in meinem Ripley. Ich bin top zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stenstrup (29. November 2016)

Hi

Erste eindruck auf der Hometrail, Sehr gut... Habe jetzt noch eine Token rausgenommen, da die ein Tick zu Progresive war. Aber sprich feiner an als mein Pike (RCT3) wiegt 80Gram mehr, aber Ti-Achse ist bereits bestellt = Wird sogar leichter als der Pike werden.

Der Steckachse-System vom Suntour finde ich genial 

Muss aber noch eine wenig damit rumspielen, aber erste eindruck... SEHR GUT 

Martin


----------



## hombrebauer (29. Dezember 2016)

Kurztrip nach Latsch nach den Feiertagen...Traumwetter und staubtrockene Trails


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. Januar 2017)

Bin neidisch. Auf Bike und Reise. :-(


----------



## sun909 (14. Februar 2017)

Dann darf ich mein Projekt auch mal vorstellen, auch wenn es etwas länger gedauert hat 

*Rahmen:*Mojo HD L, VitaminP
(vor Jahren gesehen und nicht mehr aus dem Kopf bekommen, auch wenn es damit Trinkrucksack anstatt Flasche heißt)

*Gabel:* DT Swiss OPM-ODL 150-27.5

*Dämpfer:* Fox RP m. Kashima-Gedöns

*LRS:* Acros/ZTR Flow/Sapim CX-Ray

*Reifen:* Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5/Conti X-King Protection 2.4, VR+HR tubeless

*Lenker:* Syntace Vector Carbon, 760mm

*Vorbau:* Specialized 70mm (muss die Länge noch austesten...)

*Griffe:* Speci

*Klingel:* Swisstrailbell 

*Sattelstütze:* KindShock LEV 150mm

*Sattel:* Speci

*Bremse:* Shigura>> Shimano Saint-Hebel/Magura MT7-Sättel mit gelben Ringen, passt sehr gut zum VitaminP Gelb!

*Scheiben:* Magura Storm SL 180/180

*Kurbel:* Race Face Sicx Carbon 22/36 m. Bash

*Shifter/Umwerfer/Schaltwerk/Kassette/Kette: *Shimano XT-10-fach, ISpec

*Pedale: *Shimano XT785 (*suche* noch neuwertige XTR970...)

*Gewicht:* so, wie es hier steht, all inclusive (Pedale, Stütze usw.) im Radladen an der Hängewaage: *12,6kg *

Ja, das hatte ich mir ein wenig leichter erhofft, mit leichter Kurbel, Lenker und tubeless. Aber das ganze soll für meine 85kg auch taugen 

*Geplante Änderungen in 2017:*

1. Dämpfer: soll hinten auf 140mm runter. Benötige nur noch neue Huber-Bushings...
2. Gabel: soll auf 140mm vorne runter. Grund: Habe noch ein 160er Enduro und die Bikes sind mir sonst zu nah beieinander. Wenn das 27.5er LR vorne reinkommt, kommt es den cm ja wieder höher für ähnlichen LW
3. Für vorne liegt eine Carbon-Felge in 27.5 zu Hause. Möchte das mal testen. Wären -100gr...
4. Pedale sollen die XTR970 werden. Oder die farbigen von Issi. Wären auch nochmal -100gr...
5. Vorbau wird noch angepasst, da rechne ich gewichtsmäßig nicht mit großen Änderungen.
6. Decals der Gabel sollen noch in stealth oder in VitaminP, das muß ich vorher mal photoshoppen...
7. Reifen vorne auch noch schwärzen, hinten hat das mit Edding ganz gut geklappt

*Ein dickes "Danke Schön" an Stefan für die damalige Führung durch das "Museum" in Wiesbaden und die nette Abwicklung!*

Hier ein paar Fotos vom Proberollen...

Schönen Gruß!













(Edit: Übersichtlichkeit)


----------



## hombrebauer (15. Februar 2017)




----------



## _Olli (21. Februar 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dann darf ich mein Projekt auch mal vorstellen, auch wenn es etwas länger gedauert hat
> 
> *Rahmen:*Mojo HD L, VitaminP
> (vor Jahren gesehen und nicht mehr aus dem Kopf bekommen, auch wenn es damit Trinkrucksack anstatt Flasche heißt)
> ...



12,6 ist doch ein guter wert für 2-fach fahren.


----------



## Xooldman (20. März 2017)

Ordentliche Geburtstagstorte!


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. März 2017)

Sieht gut aus .. nehme Torte und Bike auch. ^^


----------



## usesub (28. März 2017)

Frammersbach Bikeparktag. Lohnt sich mal vorbeizuschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (7. Mai 2017)

Wiedereinmal Trailcenter Rabenberg


----------



## Toolkid (23. Juni 2017)




----------



## bluewatercat (17. September 2017)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 617300 Anhang anzeigen 617302



Coole Farbe.. was sind das für Felgen und Reifen ? Plus Size ?


----------



## Toolkid (17. September 2017)

Danke , ich hätte ja gerne den Rahmen in dem HD3 blau gehaubt. Aber für das Mojo3 gibt es nur rot oder schwarz. Schwarz lässt sich halt mit allem kombinieren und mit ein bißchen Car Wrap und ein paar farbigen Highlights habt sich das auch ein bißchen von der schwarzen Masse ab. Auf die Farbe kam ich durch die Aivee MT6 eaben. Dazu hab ich die passende Folie gesucht und der Rest hat sich ergeben.

Die Felgen sind WTB Asym I35 (584x35mm) und Reifen sind Bontrager Chupacabra 2,8".


----------



## bluewatercat (18. September 2017)

@Toolkid
Hast du das speziell lackieren lassen ?

Bin eben auch am überlegen ob es ein Mojo HD3 in Blau oder Schwarz wird


----------



## Toolkid (18. September 2017)

Die farbigen Highlights am Rahmen und Gabel sind von mir aufgeklebte Folienstücke einer Autofolie. Ist kein Hexenwerk. Die Folie haftet von allein und lässt sich rückstandsfrei entfernen.
Hier nochmal ein paar close-ups von den Details und von meiner "Foliensammlung".
  

Angefangen hab ich das übrigens bei diesem Rad hier (Schriftzug, Gabelenden und Logo am Steuerrohr):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## usesub (15. November 2017)

Tach zusammen,

hier ein paar letzte Impressionen mit meinem Klonkrieger. War ne geile Zeit und es wurden unglaublich viele Fahrfehler von meinem bike meistens ausgebügelt  
Und hat alles klaglos mitgemacht 
Vielleicht wirds ja mal wieder n Ibis, man weeß ja nie...gut möglich.


----------



## SPOOKS (11. März 2018)

letzte Woche vor Finale










Danke an Wolfgang von TC


----------



## AH78 (12. April 2018)

a modern classic // Ibis Mojo HDR 27.5


----------



## schneller Emil (14. August 2019)




----------



## FloImSchnee (19. August 2019)

Sehr schön!


----------



## schneller Emil (20. August 2019)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Sehr schön!


Danke
grad noch die neue XTR als schaltungsupgrade bestellt - 28x42 sind beim 29er schon grenzwertig, wenn man am 27,5er enduro die eagle gewöhnt ist.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. August 2019)

Ich merke grade, ich hab ja meins hier noch gar nie gepostet!









Gabel: Pike Ultimate 29" 130mm 42mm Offset. Aber mit einer getauschten Maxle-Achse statt der originalen hebellosen Achse
LRS: Newmen XA25-Felgen (400g!) auf DT350er-Naben
Bremse: Magura MT5 mit Storm HC 200/180.
Sattelstütze: Fox Transfer 150mm
Schaltung: GX Eagle, aber mit e13 9-46-Kassette (grad mal 334g -- d.h. 10% leichter als eine XX1-Kassette, aber zum halben Preis)
Kettenblatt: OneUp Switch Oval 28
Lenker Syntace Carbon 780mm 12° mit einem günstigen 45mm Ritchey Trail Vorbau. ESI-Nachbau-Griffe von Pro.
Pedale: VP Harrier Flatpedale 
Sattel SQ Lab 611 Ergowave
Reifen: für den Start mal Fast Trak 2,3 vorne, Rocket Ron 2,25 hinten.
Barbieri Anaconda

11,75kg in XL ohne Pedale.


----------



## davez (3. November 2019)

11.9 KG ohne Pedale
Mit Bashguard, Pedale, Flaschenhalter 12.6 KG
X01 Drivetrain
Gabel Fox 34 Factory
Bremsen Trickstuff Direttissima mit Trickstuff Dächle (203/180)
Vorbau Intend
Lenker Schmolke
Naben Hope Pro 4
Felgen Ibis 935 Carbon
Sattelstütze Bike Yoke
Sattel SQ Labe 611 Ergowave active Carbon
Reifen vorne Maxxis Minion DHR II, hinten Maxxis Ardent Race
Pedale HT EVO MAG ME03
Fun Fact: Das Rot der Pedale, der DRT und von Hope passen perfekt zusammen - die Farbtöne sind fast identisch


----------



## XLS (20. Dezember 2019)




----------



## kazwei (22. Januar 2020)

Mein Ripmo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Almerer (24. Januar 2020)

Winterzeit ist Schrauberzeit 

Ripley mit ein paar Upgrades
Vecnum Nivo
Wolftooth Achse
77designz taco


----------



## davez (24. Januar 2020)

Almerer schrieb:


> Winterzeit ist Schrauberzeit
> 
> Ripley mit ein paar Upgrades
> Vecnum Nivo
> ...


Das ist so schön sauber   (schön sowieso ) Ich bin den ganzen Winter durch gefahren und habe das Waschen aufgegeben. Der Dreck muss jetzt beim Fahren abfallen 
Das Bike macht so viel Spaß, dass mein SC Bronson kaum noch an die Luft kommt.


----------



## Almerer (24. Januar 2020)

ich putz die Lady einfach gern

das LAST FFWD sieht vermutlich so aus wie deins


----------



## Affekopp (29. Januar 2020)

Hier mein Ibis Ripmo.

Ggf. entdeckt der ein oder andere die kleinen Specials   Mehr Detailbilder gibts bei Interesse in meinem Album:


----------



## Affekopp (29. Januar 2020)




----------



## SlayMe (30. Januar 2020)

Das ist echt schön.


----------



## neverisforever (5. Februar 2020)

Ibis Szazbo


----------



## Phil-Joe (6. Februar 2020)

geile Karre!


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2020)

Sehr schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Spyderman- (24. Mai 2020)

Nachdem hier länger nichts passiert ist, poste ich mal was von meinem Ripley LS auf einer Hausrunde mit meinem Simba. ?


----------



## chema17 (24. Mai 2020)

Actualización de Mojo:


----------



## davez (24. Mai 2020)

-Spyderman- schrieb:


> Nachdem hier länger nichts passiert ist, poste ich mal was von meinem Ripley LS auf einer Hausrunde mit meinem Simba. ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1050287
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1050288


Sehr schöne Farbe! 
Das Ripley ist das beste Bike, das ich bis jetzt hatte. Es zaubert mir immer wieder ein Lächeln auf die Lippen,wenn ich damit unterwegs bin


----------



## -Spyderman- (25. Mai 2020)

Geht mir auch so mit dem Ripley. Habe jedesmal ein Grinsen wenn ich damit unterwegs bin. Aber ich denke so geht es jedem mit seinem Bike hier.


----------



## davez (25. Mai 2020)

-Spyderman- schrieb:


> Geht mir auch mit dem Ripley. Habe jedesmal ein Grinsen wenn ich damit unterwegs bin. Aber ich denke so geht es jedem mit seinem Bike hier.


Ich habe den Keller voll mit schönen Bikes, aber das Ripley sticht tatsächlich hervor bei den Mountain Bikes (und die Konkurrenz ist hart )


----------



## MaxZero (25. Mai 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Ich habe den Keller voll mit schönen Bikes, aber das Ripley sticht tatsächlich hervor bei den Mountain Bikes (und die Konkurrenz ist hart )



Das ist aber schade, wenn es nur im Keller hervorsticht. Ich würd's nehmen und fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (25. Mai 2020)

MaxZero schrieb:


> Das ist aber schade, wenn es nur im Keller hervorsticht. Ich würd's nehmen und fahren ?


Ich führe es artgerecht Gassi   - letzte Woche bei drei wunderschönen Touren. Corona sei Dank, bin ich dieses Jahr schon mehr Strecke (und Höhe) gefahren als im gesamten letzten Jahr. Für Autos oder anderes Bling Bling habe ich so gar nichts übrig, aber schöne Bikes lassen mir das Herz aufgehen  Völlig unnötig,  aber leider geil


----------



## Stromberg (26. Juni 2020)

Neues Pferd im Stall vor adäquater Kulisse.


----------



## davez (26. Juni 2020)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Neues Pferd im Stall vor adäquater Kulisse. Anhang anzeigen 1072537


Sehr schön  , verdient aber noch mehr Photos


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2020)

Und bessere Fotos !


----------



## Phil-Joe (27. Juni 2020)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Neues Pferd im Stall vor adäquater Kulisse. Anhang anzeigen 1072537



Sehr nettes Fotos und ich gebe zu, vermutlich das sinnvollste Bike, was auch bei mir einziehen dürfte.


----------



## Stromberg (27. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Sehr schön  , verdient aber noch mehr Photos





san_andreas schrieb:


> Und bessere Fotos !





Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Sehr nettes Fotos und ich gebe zu, vermutlich das sinnvollste Bike, was auch bei mir einziehen dürfte.


Danke für die Blumen.  
Bin halt grad mehr am Fahren als am Fotografieren... Irgendwelche besonderen Wünsche für kommende Fotos?


----------



## davez (27. Juni 2020)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen.
> Bin halt grad mehr am Fahren als am Fotografieren... Irgendwelche besonderen Wünsche für kommende Fotos?


Details & komplett und beides ohne Gegenlicht


----------



## Almerer (28. Juni 2020)




----------



## davez (28. Juni 2020)

Almerer schrieb:


>


Mein 301 fristete ein trauriges Dasein, nachdem das Ripley bei uns eingezogen war. Inzwischen hat das LV einer meiner Jungs es "geerbt" und ist sehr happy damit


----------



## Almerer (29. Juni 2020)

Für das was ich so mache, fühl ich mich auf 27,5 wohler. Vielleicht kommt uns noch das Mojo mit 150er Gabel...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (29. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ohne störendes Matterhorn...


----------



## Phil-Joe (29. Juni 2020)

Ein echt tolles Ripley!


----------



## tgs (14. Juli 2020)




----------



## Phil-Joe (15. Juli 2020)

tgs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1082245
> Anhang anzeigen 1082249
> Anhang anzeigen 1082253



Das Bike ist dermaßen schön, dass ich ein Vollzitat machen muss, nur um die Bilder noch mal drin zu haben. Kannst du ein paar Worte über die Version, die Anbauteile und den Fahrcharakter verlieren? Ich kann von allem rund um die Ibis kaum genug bekommen. Mojo mit 2.6er vorne oder Ripley ... einfach geil.


----------



## tgs (15. Juli 2020)

Gerne!
Es ist ein Ripley V4 in XL als Rahmenset mit Fox DPS Factory Dämpfer.
Ansonsten habe ich das bike individuell aufgebaut:
Gabel: Fox 36 Grip2 Factory auf 140mm reduziert
Laufräder: Ibis Carbon 35mm mit Ibis (Logo) Naben
Reifen: VR Maxxis Assegai 29"x2.6", HR Maxxis Dissector 29"x2.6"
Bremsen: Hope Tech3 V4
Bremsscheiben: Hope Float 203/183mm
Antrieb: Shimano XT 12-fach, Kassette 10-51, KB 30Z
Pedale: Syntace NumberNine
Lenker: Enve Carbon auf 760mm gekürzt
Griffe: RevGrips
Vorbau: Thomson Elite X4
Sattelstütze: BikeYoke Revive 185mm
Sattel: SQlab 611

Wirklich gefahren, bin ich mein Ripley bislang noch nicht. Ich hoffe, es klappt die nächsten Tage.


----------



## davez (15. Juli 2020)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Das Bike ist dermaßen schön, dass ich ein Vollzitat machen muss, nur um die Bilder noch mal drin zu haben. Kannst du ein paar Worte über die Version, die Anbauteile und den Fahrcharakter verlieren? Ich kann von allem rund um die Ibis kaum genug bekommen. Mojo mit 2.6er vorne oder Ripley ... einfach geil.


Schau Dir mal den Thread an, da findest Du gute Berichte und ein paar schöne Photos. Das Ripley ist mein absolutes Lieblingsbike unter meinen MTBs. Seitdem ich das Ripley habe, fahre ich meine SC5010 und SCBronson kaum noch.




__





						Neues Ibis Ripley im ersten Test: Edles Carbon-Trailbike mit Spaßgarantie
					

Neues Ibis Ripley im ersten Test: Edles Carbon-Trailbike mit Spaßgarantie  Neues Ibis Ripley im ersten Test: Nachdem das Ibis Ripley mittlerweile bereits etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, stellen die Kalifornier von Ibis nun ein von Grund auf neu entwickeltes Bike vor. Wir hatten die Möglichkeit...




					www.mtb-news.de
				







__





						Neues Ibis Ripley im ersten Test: Edles Carbon-Trailbike mit Spaßgarantie
					

Neues Ibis Ripley im ersten Test: Edles Carbon-Trailbike mit Spaßgarantie  Neues Ibis Ripley im ersten Test: Nachdem das Ibis Ripley mittlerweile bereits etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, stellen die Kalifornier von Ibis nun ein von Grund auf neu entwickeltes Bike vor. Wir hatten die Möglichkeit...




					www.mtb-news.de
				







__





						Neues Ibis Ripley im ersten Test: Edles Carbon-Trailbike mit Spaßgarantie
					

Neues Ibis Ripley im ersten Test: Edles Carbon-Trailbike mit Spaßgarantie  Neues Ibis Ripley im ersten Test: Nachdem das Ibis Ripley mittlerweile bereits etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, stellen die Kalifornier von Ibis nun ein von Grund auf neu entwickeltes Bike vor. Wir hatten die Möglichkeit...




					www.mtb-news.de
				







__





						Neues Ibis Ripley im ersten Test: Edles Carbon-Trailbike mit Spaßgarantie
					

Neues Ibis Ripley im ersten Test: Edles Carbon-Trailbike mit Spaßgarantie  Neues Ibis Ripley im ersten Test: Nachdem das Ibis Ripley mittlerweile bereits etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, stellen die Kalifornier von Ibis nun ein von Grund auf neu entwickeltes Bike vor. Wir hatten die Möglichkeit...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Phil-Joe (16. Juli 2020)

Leider gab bisher weder Konto noch Finanzministerin die Anschaffung eines Ripley frei. Sehr schade. Daher muss ich mich momentan noch an den Bildern erfreuen. Was ich aber überlege ... Meine Komponenten vom Tyee AM an einen neuen Mojo Rahmen schrauben. Das klingt für mich auch nach einem sehr gangbaren Weg und das Mojo 4 ist ein wahnsinnig schönes Bike. Da könnte ich sogar gegenüber dem Ripley schwach werden ...


----------



## tgs (16. Juli 2020)

Wir sollten hier nicht diskutieren, denn das ist der *Ibis Gallerie* Bereich!


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juli 2020)

Zugunsten von mehr Bewegungsfreiheit hab ich jetzt die 150er Fox Transfer durch eine 170er One-Up ersetzt. (und das Capra bekam eine 210er One-Up)





Die Gabel habe ich auch von 130 auf 140mm umgebaut. Konnte zwar leider noch keine Tour fahren damit, aber beim Herumhüpfen vorm Haus fühlt das schon nochmal merklich besser an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soundnew (21. Juli 2020)

Zerkratzt der Rahmen nicht mit den Kabelbindern für die Tasche?


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Juli 2020)

Ich hab sowieso eine Schutzfolie an den Stellen.


----------



## juchemanno92 (29. Juli 2020)

Servus an das Ibis-Forum und vielen Dank an dienjenigen, die meine Rückfragen bezüglich Rahmengröße und Erfahrungen mit dem Ripley beantwortet haben!
Da es hier ja nicht sooo häufig neue Bilder gibt, fange ich mal ganz klein an:




Ein XL ist es geworden, schwarz und heute bei mir eingetrudelt ;-) 
noch steht der Karton im Büro auf dem Schrank, aber ich hoffe am Wochenende zum Aufbau zu kommen...
Freu mich schon ein kleinwenig `räusper` 

Thomas


----------



## juchemanno92 (1. August 2020)

Gestern Nachmittag, Wochenende!




?


----------



## Mr.A (1. August 2020)

Schöne Teile  viel Spass beim Aufbau


----------



## juchemanno92 (2. August 2020)

Was für ne Rakete!!! Ich bin gerade ein wahnsinnig glücklicher Mensch ?
Im Ernst, bergauf eine Wucht, auf flachen Trails einfach super verspielt und spaßig zu fahren und an Kanten mega leicht abzuziehen... MEGA BIKE. Ok, ihr hört es heraus, ein paar Hormone spielen noch verrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchemanno92 (2. August 2020)

P.S.: Beim Aufbau leider festgestellt, dass die Kurbel mit der falschen Achse geliefert wurde. Zum Glück noch etwas im Fundus gehabt... XX1 ist aber schon auf dem Weg.


----------



## davez (2. August 2020)

juchemanno92 schrieb:


> Was für ne Rakete!!! Ich bin gerade ein wahnsinnig glücklicher Mensch ?
> Im Ernst, bergauf eine Wucht, auf flachen Trails einfach super verspielt und spaßig zu fahren und an Kanten mega leicht abzuziehen... MEGA BIKE. Ok, ihr hört es heraus, ein paar Hormone spielen noch verrückt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1092759Anhang anzeigen 1092760


Das Bike hat aber noch schönere Bilder verdient  
Schreib' mal was zur Teileliste
Mega Bike!


----------



## Phil-Joe (3. August 2020)

Prädikat: Geile Karre. Wenn auch etwas schwarz ... aber das kommt wenigstens nie aus der Mode. ^^ Aber das Teil stünde auf meiner Wunschliste auch ganz ganz weit oben ... GK -> Geile Karre. Eindeutig! Ich stell' mir gerade vor, wie dich das Teil bei jeder Umdrehung anzischt: Tritt, du Sau! Tritt!


----------



## tgs (3. August 2020)

Das Schöne am Ripley aber ist, dass man damit auch gechillt (mit Reserven) unterwegs sein kann...


----------



## Phil-Joe (3. August 2020)

Das mindert meinen "Haben-Wollen-Reflex" jetzt kein bisschen. ;-) Leider.


----------



## juchemanno92 (12. August 2020)

Die ersten netten Touren im Allgäu hat das Ripley nun auch erlebt und mich nebenbei von all seinen guten Tugenden überzeugt. Super entspannte Position für lange Touren, flott bergauf und viel Potential bergab. Wir haben uns lieb... so wie auf den Bildern bin ich bei 12,52 kg. In einen LRS von Felix habe ich noch investiert, ich denke dann ist das alles gut so. Ich werde am Wochenende mal die Laufräder vom Rallon einbauen und schauen was mit DD bergab noch so mehr geht. Hier noch mal Bilder mit hoffentlich ansprechenderer Qualität (und Hintergrund ?).
Grüße Thomas


----------



## midge (7. September 2020)

Erste Ausfahrt / Feierabendrunde im ”Lunchride Mod” mit Dämpfer auf 47,5mm getravelt (ca. 127mm Federweg hinten) — bin immer noch am Grinsen, denke das wird das neue Normal


----------



## juchemanno92 (13. September 2020)

Nun der Stand den ich derzeit als „fertig“ beschreiben würde ;-)


----------



## davez (13. September 2020)

juchemanno92 schrieb:


> Nun der Stand den ich derzeit als „fertig“ beschreiben würde ;-) Anhang anzeigen 1115786Anhang anzeigen 1115787Anhang anzeigen 1115788Anhang anzeigen 1115789


Und was ist Dein erstes Zwischenfazit nach ein paar Touren? Erwartungen erfüllt?


----------



## Soundnew (13. September 2020)

Ich werfe auch mal eins rein, das beste Rad, dass ich bis jetzt hatte,,,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchemanno92 (28. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Und was ist Dein erstes Zwischenfazit nach ein paar Touren? Erwartungen erfüllt?



Kurzfassung: Übertroffen.

Die Erwartungen waren eigentlich deutlich "kleiner" bzw. zahmer. Ich bin an das Bike und den Aufbau gegangen mit der Erwartung ein klassisches Tourenrad zu bekommen. Also ein Bike mit dem ich von flachen Trainingsrunden, auf denen ich sonst eher das HT nehme, bis zu höhenmeterreichen Alpentouren oder -überquerungen, meinen Spaß habe. Dazwischen eben die Hometrails in Taunus und Pfalz oder die Abendrunden rund um Mainz/Bingen. Wenn die Situation nächstes Jahr wieder entspannter sein sollte, werden sicher auch der ein oder andere Marathon auf dem Plan stehen. Ablösen wollte ich mit dem Bike ein 2016 Canyon Spectral (150/140) aber eben nach "unten", weil das Spectral zu nah am Rallon lag.

Nachdem ich nun knapp 2 Monate auf dem Rad unterwegs bin, kann ich sagen, das es von "nah am HT" bis ins Einsatzgebiet des Rallon deutlich mehr abdeckt als das Canyon zuvor und ganz klar am Einsatzgebiet des Rallon "knabbert"...  

Ich war jetzt mehrmals im Allgäu (zweite Heimat bei Füssen) und habe dort, sowohl bei langen Anstiegen ein sehr flottes Gefühl gehabt, als auch bergab schnelle und sichere Runs gefahren. Ich bin auf einigen Trails auf Anhieb Strava Top-10-Zeiten gefahren und da waren schon auch steile Dinge dabei, die ich vorher sicher mit dem Rallon gemacht hätte und bei denen ich wirklich sehr überrascht wurde, vom Ripley.  

Ich war letzte Woche mal wieder am Blindseetrail und bin mit dem Ripley die komplette Runde von Lermoos in 1:44 h gefahren, dabei mit dem Rekon am Hinterrad eher "unterbereift" für den Trail und entsprechend zurückhaltend unterwegs. Die Zeit und das Gefühl mit dem Ripley sprechen aber eine andere Sprache.

Mein Fazit lautet daher: Das universellste Bike das ich jemals hatte und eine eine echte Spaßmaschine. 

P.S.: Universell waren früher alles Bikes, man hatte eben nur eines... mit dem Ripley wäre das fast wieder denkbar. Ist aber ein Gedanke den ich/man schnell wieder verwerfen muss, wo bliebe denn der ganze Spaß des tunens und habenwollens?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## davez (28. September 2020)

juchemanno92 schrieb:


> Kurzfassung: Übertroffen.
> 
> Die Erwartungen waren eigentlich deutlich "kleiner" bzw. zahmer. Ich bin an das Bike und den Aufbau gegangen mit der Erwartung ein klassisches Tourenrad zu bekommen. Also ein Bike mit dem ich von flachen Trainingsrunden, auf denen ich sonst eher das HT nehme, bis zu höhenmeterreichen Alpentouren oder -überquerungen, meinen Spaß habe. Dazwischen eben die Hometrails in Taunus und Pfalz oder die Abendrunden rund um Mainz/Bingen. Wenn die Situation nächstes Jahr wieder entspannter sein sollte, werden sicher auch der ein oder andere Marathon auf dem Plan stehen. Ablösen wollte ich mit dem Bike ein 2016 Canyon Spectral (150/140) aber eben nach "unten", weil das Spectral zu nah am Rallon lag.
> 
> ...


Tolle Bilder  
Sehr spannend; genau deckungsgleich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Ich habe noch ein SC 5010 und SC Bronson im Keller. Beide fahre ich kaum noch seitdem ich das Ripley habe. Die beiden werde ich wohl verkaufen.
Ich habe mit Reifen experimentiert und dabei gemerkt, wie sehr sich die Charachteristik des Bikes ändert. Deshalb überlege ich mir einen zweiten Laufradsatz für das Ripley zu kaufen (einen in Richtung XC aufbauen, einen in Richtung Trail/Enduro).
Bergauf auf Asphalt habe ich an meinem "Hausberg" (ca. 300HM) laut Strava mit dem Ripley ähnliche Zeiten wie auf einem Carbon Gravel Bike (nur 45 Sekunden schneller) und dass obwohl ich auf dem Gravel Bike mit Slicks unterwegs war. Bergab bin ich unter den Top 5 am selben Berg auf einer Schotter-Strecke mit dem Ripley (hohe Geschwindigkeit, technisch relativ einfach). Wenn es sehr technisch wird, fühle ich mich auf dem Bronson sicherer, aber da ist eher meine Fahrtechnik der limitierende Faktor als das Bike.


----------



## midge (28. September 2020)

Das Ripley macht auch vollbepackt, mit leichten Reifen und 120mm Gabel auf der Langstrecke (500km) ein gute Figur


----------



## davez (29. September 2020)

midge schrieb:


> Das Ripley macht auch vollbepackt, mit leichten Reifen und 120mm Gabel auf der Langstrecke (500km) ein gute Figur
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1124511
> Anhang anzeigen 1124513


Sehr cool!   Dieser Artikel hatte mich ebenfalls inspiriert. Werde das Bike auch mal auf größere Distanzen testen. Wahrscheinlich inklusiv "saddle bag" aka Arschrakete


----------



## midge (30. September 2020)

Hab den Dropper dem grösseren Seatpack vorgezogen, zumindest beim ACT3 (wg. der technischen Abfahrten), mit dem Ortlieb M müsste ich auf ca. 100mm Drop reduzieren, damits nicht schleift bei voller Kompression. Rahmentasche ist übrigens von Oveja Negra, passt perfekt. Lenkertaschen hab ich mit drj0ns DeWidget auf Abstand gehalten, so ist auch beim Sauwetter der Rahmen nicht verschliffen


----------



## kopis (25. November 2020)

Meine Süße schläft noch 😍


----------



## kopis (25. November 2020)

Hat sich dann heute morgen doch noch angezogen und in die Sonne gelegt 😍


----------



## Almerer (4. Dezember 2020)

dann is eben jetzt schon Weihnachten!  
Hat lange genug gedauert, bis der Rahmen seinen Weg über den großen Teich gefunden hat...
Hoffe der Aufbau gefällt!


----------



## davez (4. Dezember 2020)

Almerer schrieb:


> dann is eben jetzt schon Weihnachten!
> Hat lange genug gedauert, bis der Rahmen seinen Weg über den großen Teich gefunden hat...
> Hoffe der Aufbau gefällt!


Selbst importiert?
Traumhaft schönes Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S74 (4. Dezember 2020)

Endlich konnte ich mein Ibis abholen


----------



## Almerer (4. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Selbst importiert?
> Traumhaft schönes Teil



Danke! 
und nein, nicht selbst importiert, hab den Rahmen vor kurzem bei Ivo abgeholt.
Die ganzen Teile hatte ich größtenteils schon im Juli und musste erstmal abstauben


----------



## cosmos (4. Dezember 2020)

S74 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1162820
> Endlich konnte ich mein Ibis abholen


Ripmo AF? Was ist denn das für eine Farbe? Sieht auf jeden Fall klasse aus.


----------



## cosmos (5. Dezember 2020)

@S74 Würde wirklich gerne wissen, was das für eine Farbe ist. Sieht fast ein bisschen so aus wie das Dirty White vom Mojo. Ein Ripmo AF steht auf meiner Shortlist. Mir gefallen die Farben aber nicht so dolle. Das Pseudo-Raw ist so meh und ein orangenes Bike habe ich schon. Hatte schon überlegt, mir dann ein echtes Raw zu machen, aber die Farbe von deinem Ripmo AF gefällt mir richtig gut. So würde ich es auch nehmen. Da die Farbe aber nirgendwo gelistet ist, frage ich nach. Hast du es vielleicht pulvern lassen?


----------



## kopis (14. Dezember 2020)

Meine Süße in ihren neuen high Heels 🥰


----------



## jedy (22. Dezember 2020)

@kopis war die mezzer nix?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (22. Dezember 2020)

Mezzer war super....das ist nur der Optik geschuldet 🤗🤩


----------



## koRnetto (17. Januar 2021)

Hier kann ich ja auch mal ein Bild von meinem Ripmo AF zeigen. Leider konnte ich es noch nicht richtig testen. Löst ein Banshee Prime v1 ab. Bin mal gespannt... 
Es ist ein Deore Build mit ein paar Veränderungen.


----------



## chost (20. Januar 2021)

Hat jemand die dämpferbuchsen Maße zur Hand??
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## rudi62 (20. Januar 2021)

Lt. IBIS Set up Guide 
Mojo:
- Oberteil: 25mm breit mit einer 8mm Bohrung

- Unterteil: 15mm breit mit einer 8mm Bohrung
Dämpfer: 210x50mm

LG Rudi


----------



## rudi62 (20. Januar 2021)

Sind beim Ripley, Ripmo und Mojo gleich


----------



## rudi62 (20. Januar 2021)

Hier der Link:





__





						Bike Setup - Ibis Cycles Inc.
					






					www.ibiscycles.com
				




Dämpfermaße auf Seite 43

Gruß Rudi


----------



## chost (20. Januar 2021)

Ach ja es geht um das mojo 4hd da  ist doch ein 200x57 verbaut dachte ich
Auf jeden Fall schon mal danke 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## rudi62 (20. Januar 2021)

Das Mojo HD4 hat die selben Maße wie das Mojo HD5 .

Gruß Rudi


----------



## chost (20. Januar 2021)

👍👍👍👍
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## chost (21. Januar 2021)

Noch eine Frage an die Experten,wo würdet ihr einen gebrauchten mojo 4hd Rahmen preislich einordnen ohne Dämpfer??
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi62 (21. Januar 2021)

Ich würde mal zwischen 1000.-€ und 1500.-€ je nach Zustand ausgeben, falls überhaupt mal einer angeboten wird.
Gruß Rudi


----------



## chost (21. Januar 2021)

Ja leider sehr rar gesät die Teile
Naja Rahmen von einem Vorführrad und keine 200 km gefahren
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## rudi62 (21. Januar 2021)

Hallo chost, 
kennst Du diese Seiten?





						Troc-Vélo - N°1 des annonces vélo et matériel cycliste et outdoor
					

Achetez, Vendez, Partagez vos annonces vélo occasion, matériel vélo et outdoor sans frais* sur Troc-Vélo. +75.000 annonces vélo occasion (route, vtt, bmx, ...) et outdoor.  ✅ -30% à -70% du prix neuf ✅ Paiement sécurisé  x3 x4 x10 ✅ Livraison ✅ Géolocalisation ✅ Service Client à votre écoute...




					www.troc-velo.com
				



Ist halt auf französisch, dafür kostet es keinen Zoll, weshalb ich Ebay UK ausschließen würde.
Aus der Schweiz:





						Grösster Occasions-Markt für Biker | Traildevils
					

Kaufe und Verkaufe Bikes, Parts, Zubehör und Anderes im besten Neu & Occasions-Markt für Biker.




					traildevils.ch
				



Aus Spanien:
Ich und eine Bekannte von mir, haben hier: https://ltmracing.com/ schon jeweils ein Bike bestellt.
Vlt. haben die noch ein HD4 rumstehen, kannst ja mal per mail anfragen (auf Englisch).

Gruß Rudi


----------



## chost (21. Januar 2021)

Oh man das wird die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen 🤣🤣
Hab mal ein paar Anfragen los geschickt,nun mal schauen
Wenn der andere nicht auf seinen 2000 Euro beharren würde,wäre die Suche vorbei.
Dankeschön auf jeden Fall erstmal für deine Hilfe
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## chost (26. Januar 2021)

Leider bis jetzt kein Erfolg bei meiner Suche 😭
Da hilft wohl nur weiter suchen 
Selbst hier im Forum kaum eins 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## rudi62 (26. Januar 2021)

Welche Größe brauchst Du und welche Farbe hattest Du dir vorgestellt?

Gruß Rudi


----------



## chost (26. Januar 2021)

Größe wäre m bei 1,73 cm und 82 Schrittlänge denke ich mal 
Farbe wäre erstmal egal , klar finde ich den Silver,grünen schon geil 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Sanchopancho (8. Februar 2021)

Habe im Herbst einen neuen Mojo HD4 Rahmen mit Dämpfer in UK für 1800€ ergattert. Da musste ich zuschlagen.


----------



## chost (9. Februar 2021)

Will ich auch haben 👍😭
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi62 (9. Februar 2021)

Habe Ende 2019 einen Mojo HD5 Vorserienrahmen vom ehemaligen Teamfahrer Lewis Buchanan für 1200.-€ bei Ebay UK ersteigert


----------



## chost (9. Februar 2021)

Sofort aufbauen 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## rudi62 (9. Februar 2021)

Schon lange passiert, hat noch einen Spielkameraden bekommen, leider kein so ein gutes Foto 😔


----------



## chost (9. Februar 2021)

Da du nur eins fahren kannst,nehme ich das mojo 🤣👍
Schick 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## davez (9. Februar 2021)

rudi62 schrieb:


> Hallo chost,
> 
> Ich und eine Bekannte von mir, haben hier: https://ltmracing.com/ schon jeweils ein Bike bestellt.
> Vlt. haben die noch ein HD4 rumstehen, kannst ja mal per mail anfragen (auf Englisch).
> ...


Bei LTM habe ich auch schon 2x Bikes gekauft - hat sehr gut funktioniert


----------



## chost (10. Februar 2021)

Danke 
hab schon bei einigen angefragt ,leider keine Antwort bis jetzt 
Vielleicht liegt es an meinen miesen Englisch Kenntnisse
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soundnew (21. Februar 2021)

Jetzt kann's bald wieder losgehen


----------



## XLS (21. Februar 2021)




----------



## scnc (11. März 2021)

XLS schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1212757


Schönes Rad! Und spannende Dämpferwahl, wie bist du zufrieden? Hast da einen Vergleich zum DVO Topaz/Jade? Frage weil ich selbst mit dem Gedanke Stahlfeder-Dämpfer fürs AF spiele.


----------



## XLS (12. März 2021)

...hatte vorher den X2 drin. Mir kam das Rad immer sehr straff vor, wahrscheinlich wegen dem DW System . Durch den CC ist es etwas softer und ich habe mehr Grip. Allerdings würde ich für Bikepark und größere Drops eher den X2 empfehlen,da höhere Endprogression. Uphill immer noch super und der CC ist nur ca 160g schwerer als X2. Bin jetzt 1Jahr damit gefahren, tolles Bike...


----------



## scnc (12. März 2021)

XLS schrieb:


> ...hatte vorher den X2 drin. Mir kam das Rad immer sehr straff vor, wahrscheinlich wegen dem DW System . Durch den CC ist es etwas softer und ich habe mehr Grip. Allerdings würde ich für Bikepark und größere Drops eher den X2 empfehlen,da höhere Endprogression. Uphill immer noch super und der CC ist nur ca 160g schwerer als X2. Bin jetzt 1Jahr damit gefahren, tolles Bike...


Danke für die Rückmeldung. Klingt gut, schau mich mal nach dem Dämpfer um, ist ja aktuell nicht selbstverständlich dass man kriegt was man möchte.
Wegen der Progression, allenfalls könnte man noch auf eine progressive Valt Feder wechseln.


----------



## mike79 (2. April 2021)

Stell meins auch mal hier rein. 
Ziemlich nett so ein Ripley


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. April 2021)

Lässig, mit der blauen DVO!


----------



## Frenker (13. April 2021)




----------



## midge (8. Mai 2021)

bei vital entdeckt...


----------



## RISE (25. Mai 2021)

Mein Hakka MX, Jahrgang 2019. Ich hatte damals schon eine Weile mit dem Rad geliebäugelt und mich dann auch dank der tollen Beratung von tri-cycles dafür entschieden. Auch nach zwei Jahren macht jede Fahrt Spaß wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (26. September 2021)

So, hier mein Ripley AF - schmutzig und zufrieden

Offener Punkt ist die Gabel. Deshalb ist der Schaft auch noch ungekürzt. So befreiend es ist, nach der GRIP2, weniger Einsteller zu haben, so klar ist auch dass die Gabel etwas hinter dem Rest her hinkt . Unproblematisch, aber da geht mehr. Ein sehr energetisches und spaßiges Bike. Der Hinterbau funktioniert auch mit dem einfachen Dämpfer richtig gut, finde ich. Die Teile kommen übrigens , bis auf die Gabel, vom Ripmo v2.


----------



## h.jay (2. Dezember 2021)

Hi @MaxBas 
kannst du etwas zum Vergleich zu dem Ripmo sagen. Ich spiele aktuell mit dem Gedanken mir noch ein Ripley als Trailbike zu meinem Ripmo zuzulegen. Befürchte allerdings, dass sie sich doch zu ähnlich sind.

Danke
h.jay


----------



## MaxBas (3. Dezember 2021)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hi @MaxBas
> kannst du etwas zum Vergleich zu dem Ripmo sagen. Ich spiele aktuell mit dem Gedanken mir noch ein Ripley als Trailbike zu meinem Ripmo zuzulegen. Befürchte allerdings, dass sie sich doch zu ähnlich sind.
> 
> Danke
> h.jay


Ich verusche es gerne. Als Disclaimer: Ich bin die Räder nacheinander gefahren, d.h. ich habe mein Ripmo verkauft und dann "blind" ein Ripley AF gekauft.

Das Ripmo V2 und das Ripley AF sind beide sehr gut als einzige Bikes, denn sie haben einen breites Einsatzgebiet. Entsprechend der eigenen Bedürfnisse, kann man das passende wählen.

Ripley AF und Ripmo V2 (Float X2) wären mir zu nah aneinander um beide zu haben. Das AF ist bei fast gleichem Gewicht leichtfüßiger, effizienter, und für mich spaßiger. Es ist gerfühlt weniger Rad. Auf meinen  Hometrailsegmenten bin ich mit dem Ripley AF allerdings nicht langsamer bergab, dafür aber schneller oben. Insbesonder, wenn das Gelände wellig ist, ist der Unterschied deutlich. Wenn die Hometrails ruppiger und / oder länger sind sieht das natürlich anders aus.

In Situationen in denen ich mir mehr Rad wünsche,  hätte ich lieber gleich auch mehr als das Ripmo. Das AF würde z.B. gut zu einem Madonna v2 passen, denke ich.

Wenn Du ein Ripmo v2 mit Float X2 aber mit einem aktuelle Ripley Carbon vergleichst, dann könnten diese beiden Bikes weit genug auseinander liegen. Das Ripley ist 1 Grad steiler vorne und 750g leichter. Ob das für dich die optimale Kombi wäre kannst nur du wissen. Das nächste Ripley wird aber vermutlich auch die GEO vom AF bekommen.

Soll alles nicht gegen ein Ripmo sprechen. Das ist zweifelsohne ein top Rad. Aber das weißt du ja selbst


----------



## MaxBas (29. Dezember 2021)

Nicht so viel los. Na gut, dann noch einmal meins. Neu ist die Gabel.
Ich hab mit der 34 performance kein gutes Setup gefunden für mich. Übergangsweise hab ich meine 36er aus dem Ripmo auf 130mm umgebaut und eingebaut. Erste Testrunde heute gefahren. Deutlich besser wars. Kann mir vorstellen, dass die 300g leichtere 34 GRIP2 sehr gut passen könnte. Die wäre sicher noch etwas verspielter als die 36er. Bis sich ein gutes Angebot findet, bleibt die 36er drin, denke ich. Enttäuscht war ich heute vom Purgatory GRID T7 im Nassen.


----------



## Homer4 (29. Dezember 2021)

So ne potente Gabel um 2kg ist schon sinnvoll im Kurzhuber, wenn man gerne sportlich fährt.
Das Experiment mit der neuen 34er grip2 finde ich auch interessant, aber leider sehr teuer.
Da kann man gleich ne Pike zum 150€ mst Tuning schicken. Vermute ich.
Oder wie siehst du das @MaxBas


----------



## cosmos (29. Dezember 2021)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Nicht so viel los. Na gut, dann noch einmal meins. Neu ist die Gabel.
> Ich hab mit der 34 performance kein gutes Setup gefunden für mich. Übergangsweise hab ich meine 36er aus dem Ripmo auf 130mm umgebaut und eingebaut. Erste Testrunde heute gefahren. Deutlich besser wars. Kann mir vorstellen, dass die 300g leichtere 34 GRIP2 sehr gut passen könnte. Die wäre sicher noch etwas verspielter als die 36er. Bis sich ein gutes Angebot findet, bleibt die 36er drin, denke ich. Enttäuscht war ich heute vom Purgatory GRID T7 im Nassen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1394231


34er Grip2 wird auch meine erste Wahl sein. Ist aber leider sauteuer im Moment. Wenn die in den nächsten Monaten nicht günstiger erhältlich sein wird, werde ich auch eine 36er einbauen. Aber mal was anderes: Hattest du nicht mal gesagt, dass dir die Grip2 mit den ganzen Einstellmöglichkeiten zu kompliziert war?
Zum Reifen: Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es dem Purgatory bei den Verhältnissen einfach an Stollenhöhe fehlt. Ist für mich eher ein Reifen fürs Trockene.


----------



## MaxBas (29. Dezember 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> So ne potente Gabel um 2kg ist schon sinnvoll im Kurzhuber, wenn man gerne sportlich fährt.
> Das Experiment mit der neuen 34er grip2 finde ich auch interessant, aber leider sehr teuer.
> Da kann man gleich ne Pike zum 150€ mst Tuning schicken. Vermute ich.
> Oder wie siehst du das @MaxBas


Ja, die Pike ist häufig schon für 730 Euro zu haben und wird super besprichen. Ich hatte mit Rockshox nicht so viel Glück, auch mit den Tunings nicht. Auch eine Selva S könnte interessant sein. Ich denke auch über einen anderen Dämpfer nach. die 36 passt nicht umbedingt " perfekt" zum DPS  Als erstes werde ich den DPS umshimmen lassen. In M kommt der Rahmen mit dem Traction Tune und ich finde den Rebound zu schnell.


----------



## MaxBas (29. Dezember 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> 34er Grip2 wird auch meine erste Wahl sein. Ist aber leider sauteuer im Moment. Wenn die in den nächsten Monaten nicht günstiger erhältlich sein wird, werde ich auch eine 36er einbauen. Aber mal was anderes: Hattest du nicht mal gesagt, dass dir die Grip2 mit den ganzen Einstellmöglichkeiten zu kompliziert war?
> Zum Reifen: Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es dem Purgatory bei den Verhältnissen einfach an Stollenhöhe fehlt. Ist für mich eher ein Reifen fürs Trockene.


Ja, da hast du Recht 
Aber mit der 34 GRIP hat es für mich nicht geklappt, da hab ich mir die Einstellmöglichkeiten (und Dämpfung) der 36 zurückgewünscht. Interessanterweise war die 34 auch nur ca 130g leichter. Das ist fast zu vernachlässigen. Welchen Dämpfer willst du fahren?


----------



## Homer4 (29. Dezember 2021)

MaxBas schrieb:


> auch mit den Tunings nicht


Interessant, das dir die Tuning Maßnahme nicht zugesagt hat. 
WAs hast du durchführen lassen?
bei ner 34er hätte ich einfach bedenken. Ohne die je gefahren zu sein.
ich möchte keine DC Gabel, ich brauche ehr eine potente trailgabel.
meine Sapphire ist super, aber auch leider zum 2. Mal innerhalb kürzester Zeit zur Garantie. Da Frage ich mich schon, was kommt ggf als nächstes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (29. Dezember 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Interessant, das dir die Tuning Maßnahme nicht zugesagt hat.
> WAs hast du durchführen lassen?
> bei ner 34er hätte ich einfach bedenken. Ohne die je gefahren zu sein.
> ich möchte keine DC Gabel, ich brauche ehr eine potente trailgabel.
> meine Sapphire ist super, aber auch leider zum 2. Mal innerhalb kürzester Zeit zur Garantie. Da Frage ich mich schon, was kommt ggf als nächstes


Ich glaube die 34 step cast ist die DC Gabel. Die Saphiere war bei mir auch oben auf der Liste. Allerdings kenne ich auch Leite , die immer wieder Ärger hatten. 
Formula Selva ist sicher spannend. Ich hatte ein MST tuning in einer Pike vor einigen Jahren.


----------



## cosmos (29. Dezember 2021)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du Recht
> Aber mit der 34 GRIP hat es für mich nicht geklappt, da hab ich mir die Einstellmöglichkeiten (und Dämpfung) der 36 zurückgewünscht. Interessanterweise war die 34 auch nur ca 130g leichter. Das ist fast zu vernachlässigen. Welchen Dämpfer willst du fahren?


Irgendeinen Kompromiss muss man immer eingehen. Ist ja gut, dass du die 36er noch hattest. Dämpfer kommt bei mir der Float X im Standard-Aftermarket-Tune rein. Aber auch wenn ich Dämpfer und  Rahmen schon habe. Fertig werden soll es erst um Ostern. Erfahrungen dauern also noch ein bisschen. Traction Tune ist wohl nur für sehr leichte Menschen.


----------



## Homer4 (29. Dezember 2021)

Laut HP für Größe s und m


----------



## MaxBas (29. Dezember 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> Irgendeinen Kompromiss muss man immer eingehen. Ist ja gut, dass du die 36er noch hattest. Dämpfer kommt bei mir der Float X im Standard-Aftermarket-Tune rein. Aber auch wenn ich Dämpfer und  Rahmen schon habe. Fertig werden soll es erst um Ostern. Erfahrungen dauern also noch ein bisschen. Traction Tune ist wohl nur für sehr leichte Menschen.


cool. Den Float X finde ich auch sehr interessant! Ich frage mich nur, ob das Bike dadurch die Spitzigkeit einbüßt. Magst du nicht früher aufbauen  

In welche Rahmengröße baust du den ein? Ich könnte nicht auf eine große Flasche verzichten, deshalb müsste der bei mir mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach oben in einen M Rahmen passen. Wäre schon schick.  Ripley AF oder Ripley?


----------



## cosmos (30. Dezember 2021)

MaxBas schrieb:


> cool. Den Float X finde ich auch sehr interessant! Ich frage mich nur, ob das Bike dadurch die Spitzigkeit einbüßt. Magst du nicht früher aufbauen
> 
> In welche Rahmengröße baust du den ein? Ich könnte nicht auf eine große Flasche verzichten, deshalb müsste der bei mir mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach oben in einen M Rahmen passen. Wäre schon schick.  Ripley AF oder Ripley?


Hab hier mal weitergemacht: Ripley AF Faden


----------



## nippelspanner (20. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte in den vergangenen Jahren auch schon einige Ibis.
Kinder, wie die Zeit vergeht...

Anfangs auf 26", Mojo SL, bis ca. 2014:








Zwischenspiel auf 29", Ripmo AF, bis Ende 2021:











Aktuell back on 27,5", HD5:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppel (26. April 2022)




----------



## san_andreas (26. April 2022)

Hat hier auch jemand ein aktuelles Mojo, das er mal zeigen mag ?


----------



## Almerer (30. September 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat hier auch jemand ein aktuelles Mojo, das er mal zeigen mag ?


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2022)

Danke ! Und wie bist du zufrieden ?


----------



## Almerer (30. September 2022)

TOP zufrieden, komme vom Liteville 301 MK11. Ich gehöre zur aussterbenden Spezies der unmotorisierten bergauf-Fahrer. Ich wollte einen steileren Sitzwinkel und mehr reach. Den DW-Link hab ich gerne mit dazu genommen, Carbon musste ich zähneknirschend akzeptieren, hat auch leider schon einige Schrammen, aber die hab ich auch. Das Bike fährt sich mega, super verspielt, hat einen irren Vortrieb und ein feines Handling bergab, gerade wenn's technisch wird. Ist kein hau-drauf-schredder-mich-runter-Hobel. I'm happy!


----------



## Almerer (30. September 2022)

Ach und der Vortrieb liegt nicht am Gewicht! Beide Bikes - 301 und Mojo wiegen beide ca. 12,8 kg


----------



## Almerer (22. Oktober 2022)

ist ja eine Gallerie hier


----------



## radl-bube (26. Oktober 2022)

Nach ca. 8 Jahren MTB Abstinenz geht's nun wieder los mit einem Ripmo V2 (Custom Build von Go Cycle):

Rahmen:Ibis Ripmo V2 Carbon
Dämpfer:vRock Shox Ultimate Coil
Stahlfeder: Rock Shox
Federgabel:Rock Shox Zeb Ultimate Charger 3
Steuersatz:Hope
Spacer: Carbon
Vorbau: Hope Gravity
Lenker:Hope Carbon Riser
Griffe:BikeYoke Grippy
Bremsen:Hope Tech4 V4
Bremsscheiben: Hope Floating
Matchmaker:Hope After Eight Tech4
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Schalhebel: Shimano XTR
Ritzelpaket: E13 Helix
Kette:KMC X-12
Innenlager:Hope
Kettenführung:MRP Amg
Kurbel: Hope Evo
Kettenblatt: Hope
Pedale:Hope
Felgen:NoTubes ZTR Flow MK 4
Naben:Hope Pro 4 Evo
Speichen: Sapim Race
Speichennippel:Sapim
Ventile: MUC Off
Sattelstütze:Bike Yoke Revive
Remote: E13 Infinite
Sattel:WTB Silverado
Reifen:Maxxis Assegai vorne, Maxxis Minion DHR II hinten


----------



## Homer4 (26. Oktober 2022)

Richtig schick. Und die Ausstattung


----------



## Osti (26. Oktober 2022)

ein mal mit alles und scharf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (12. Dezember 2022)




----------



## h.jay (13. Dezember 2022)




----------

